# Poison Bike Galerie



## xbishopx (5. Mai 2007)

hallo,
leider ausversehen im falschen forum gepostet,nun hier.
ich hab mir von poison das zyankali xn bestellt und warte schon heiß darauf.
nun wollte ich eure poison bikes sehen!
also zeigt her!!!!


----------



## ILJA (5. Mai 2007)

http://mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=60548


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majin (5. Mai 2007)

kauf dir kein poison 
(obwohl meins hat auch gehalten ^^)
so sahs aus:


----------



## darth_alex (5. Mai 2007)

Ja die Haltbarkeit von manchen Poison Bikes lässte einiges zu wünschen übrig^^


----------



## pr0phet (5. Mai 2007)

ich hab mein curare jetzt seit ca 3 wochen! bin mit dem bike echt zufrieden, vor allem für den preis  nur der service bei poison is nicht so der bringer...


----------



## KingsCrown (5. Mai 2007)

den rahmen bin ich vor 1 jahr gefahren und im moment wieder weil mein rufus beim lackierer ist


----------



## free-for-ride (5. Mai 2007)




----------



## harald_legner (5. Mai 2007)

Mein Zyankali Xn:


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (5. Mai 2007)

meins:




schon n bissl älter das foto


----------



## xbishopx (5. Mai 2007)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Mein Zyankali Xn:



geil!! genau in weiß hab ich mirs auch bestellt.
is bei dir ne juicy5 dran?


----------



## harald_legner (5. Mai 2007)

xbishopx schrieb:


> geil!! genau in weiß hab ich mirs auch bestellt.
> is bei dir ne juicy5 dran?


Ja, Juicy 5 ist dran. Ich habe die sonst verbaute Tora gegen die Reba SL getauscht. Machte 50 EUR Aufpreis.
Und hinterher noch die einfachen Moosgummigriffe gegen die geschraubten Syntace gewechselt.
Die Pedale sind PDM 520 und der Flaschenhalter ein Tacx Tao.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbishopx (5. Mai 2007)

geil!!!
hab die tora auch gegen die reba sl tauschen lassen. fÃ¼r nur 50â¬ mehr find ich das ma sehr geil!!!!!!

kannst du mir was zu dem lenker sagen? borla kenn ich nÃ¤mlich ma garnicht...
sonst zufrieden damit?


----------



## mete (5. Mai 2007)




----------



## harald_legner (5. Mai 2007)

xbishopx schrieb:


> geil!!!
> hab die tora auch gegen die reba sl tauschen lassen. für nur 50 mehr find ich das ma sehr geil!!!!!!
> 
> kannst du mir was zu dem lenker sagen? borla kenn ich nämlich ma garnicht...
> sonst zufrieden damit?



Dann fahren ja bald Zwillinge durch die Gegend ...
Viel kann ich zu dem Lenker nicht sagen, mir fehlen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.
Ich hatte in den vergangenen Jahren eigentlich nur Rennlenker in der Hand.
In den ersten Tagen habe ich deutlich gemerkt, dass der Lenker meine Arme und Hände ganz anders fordert.

Ich bin mit dem Rad vollauf zufrieden, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist meines Erachtens ziemlich gut. 
Das Rad kam hier gut aufgebaut an, alles ordentlich montiert und eingestellt.
Der größte Schwachpunkt an Poison ist wohl ihr Kundenkontakt. Wer da geduldig ist und keine Ansprüche hat, bekommt am Ende wohl dennoch ein schönes Rad.


----------



## Pulle666 (5. Mai 2007)

is zwar n fun works,aber rahmen is ja der glecihe, von daher
sattel is anderer drauf und sticker von gabel ab


----------



## DerRenz (30. Mai 2007)

Hier mal mein Poison... Ein Zyankali N. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Und für den Preis lohnte es sich allemal. Selbst mit der Gabel bin ich zufrieden, obwohl ich da zuerst doch eher skeptisch war...


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (31. Mai 2007)

Ich hab vor mir ein Poison Curare zu kaufen, wäre dann auch in weiß 
Ich würde es mit kompletter XT Austattung bestellen und im Nachhinein noch weiße Spank anbauteile montieren, dann is es perfekt

@prOphet, du hast ja fast das selbe Bike, was ich vor hab mir zu kaufen, könntest du mir eine Frage beantworten?
Ich würde gerne wissen ob 2.5er Reifen in den Rahmen passen würden?

Danke schoneinmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (1. Juni 2007)

@FrEeRiDeFrEaK92: kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen aber ich denke schon! der reifen auf den bild ist ein Kenda Nevegal in 2,35"...


----------



## Neoclassic (2. Juni 2007)

Dies Jahr im Juli wollte ich mir auch nen Curare Rahmenkit besorgen und dann zum Singletrail und Freerides heizen aufbaun. Also wenn noch einer eins hat das mehr in richtung Freeride aufgebaut ist (Also mit Kettenführung, dicker Gabel ect...), immer her mit den Bildern


----------



## winnitatsch (2. Juni 2007)

mete schrieb:


>



das find ich ma nur porno!


----------



## golomat (2. Juni 2007)

...


----------



## xbishopx (4. Juni 2007)

nun endlich,hier:


----------



## free-for-ride (5. Juni 2007)

FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor mir ein Poison Curare zu kaufen, wäre dann auch in weiß und im Nachhinein noch weiße Spank anbauteile montieren, dann is es perfekt



nachmacher


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juni 2007)

darth_alex schrieb:


> Ja die Haltbarkeit von manchen Poison Bikes lässte einiges zu wünschen übrig^^




^^ und von teuren bikes erst ^^ DEPPENALARM


----------



## XcorebertX (11. Juni 2007)

nicht besonders schön, ich weiß


----------



## pr0phet (15. Juni 2007)

mir gefällts


----------



## E=MC² (15. Juni 2007)

War doch auch ironisch gemeint, würde ich ich sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (23. Juni 2007)

Hab meins heute fertig...


----------



## mamo (24. Juni 2007)

hier mal meins:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/357663/cat/17014


----------



## stiched_kid (24. Juni 2007)

so hats mir erst mal den dämpfer zerrissen (Nicht ersetzt weil ich angeblich mit zugedrehtem dämpfer gefahren bin was net stimmt) und dann hats mir noch den freilauf zerrissen des is net so der bringer auch wenns "nur" 1000  gekostet hat 
ach ja des is mein bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



habs halt nur in orange mfg stiched_kid


----------



## Bikefritzel (24. Juni 2007)

oh dass is shit... allerdings kann da poison nix dafür. dass sie ihn aber ersetzen sollen find ich auch.


----------



## mamo (24. Juni 2007)

ja, das is wirklcih sch***e mit deinem dämpfer. das poison in garantiefällen unkompetent ist musste ich auch schon erleben  und das wa leider kein einzelfall bei poison!!!!


----------



## Bikefritzel (25. Juni 2007)

ja das is eben des komische an poison.
mein nachbar hatte auich eins...bald hette es nen riss. er hat also angerufen und dann den rahmen hingeschickt. eine woche später hatte er nen neuen rahmen (sogar neues modell und auf wunsch auch andere farbe). was maich am meisten gewundert hatte war dass sie ihm die garantie gewährt haben obwohl er die cantisockel abgeschnitten hatte und den rahmen umlackiert hatte.


----------



## stiched_kid (25. Juni 2007)

Ja also bei garantie fällen sind die echt be******en weil bei mir hat des erstmal 1 1/2 monate gedauert bis ich die komische marke hatte womit ich des dann einschicken konnte und dann hat des nochmal 1 monat gedauert bis ich des dann bescheid gekriegt habe das die mir des net ersetzt und meine felge wurde mir ohne felgenband und ohne schnellspanner wieder geschick ausserdem hatte ich noch ium hintergrund gehört wie mich einer der mitarbeiter nachgeäfft hat weil ich ja angeblich wie ein baby meine sachen wieder haben wollte (des baby kommt daher das ich erst 15 bin) also ich kaufe nix mehr bei poison mfg Stiched_kid


----------



## Bikefritzel (25. Juni 2007)

des is natürlcih sehr ******* und überhaupts ned in ordnung.hast du den schnellspanner und des felgenband denn schon eingefordert? wenn nein sofort machen, das grenzt an diebstahl.


----------



## stiched_kid (25. Juni 2007)

ja hab ich schon gemacht hat dann ja auch nur noch 2 wochen gedauert bis es da war  naja jetzt hab ich nen neuen dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (5. Juli 2007)

mal was hartes...


----------



## pr0phet (10. Juli 2007)

ich hatte Probleme mit meinem Sattelrohr, war ein Grat drin wo mir die ganze Sattelstütze verkratzt hat! Bei Poison angerufen und den Fall geschildert, keine Woche später war eine neue Sattelstütze da und Rechnung vom ausreiben haben sie auch übernommen


----------



## Niggels (10. Juli 2007)

Das gleiche wie bei mir...


----------



## CHRISE (10. Juli 2007)

Neoclassic schrieb:


> Dies Jahr im Juli wollte ich mir auch nen Curare Rahmenkit besorgen und dann zum Singletrail und Freerides heizen aufbaun. Also wenn noch einer eins hat das mehr in richtung Freeride aufgebaut ist (Also mit Kettenführung, dicker Gabel ect...), immer her mit den Bildern



hab im meinem curare eine drop off trippel drin naja es lauft


----------



## Pallas05 (10. Juli 2007)

@pr0phet

Was ist das für eine Farbe bei Deinem Curare?
Schaut klasse aus!!


----------



## pr0phet (10. Juli 2007)

@Pallas05: basaltgrau!

@Niggels: passt es bei dir jetzt nach dem ausreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert-muc (10. Juli 2007)

Arsen AM Xn "Special Edition"
Unterschiede zur "Serie":
AM1 SL 120-160
DT SSD190L
Singletrack mit Formula 20mm(VR)/XT Disc(HR)

Weisse Gabel hätte besser ausgesehen...


----------



## Niggels (11. Juli 2007)

pr0phet schrieb:


> @Pallas05: basaltgrau!
> 
> @Niggels: passt es bei dir jetzt nach dem ausreiben?




ja


----------



## Bikefritzel (11. Juli 2007)

find das arsen sehr schön


----------



## mamo (6. Dezember 2007)

mal ein update von meinem taxin. als nächstes wird die gabel udn die bremsen getauscht (carbon-kefü ist schon in arbeit )



klick- und bewertbar


----------



## robert-muc (4. Februar 2008)

So, ich hab jetzt mal das Problem mit der unnötig langen, hässlichen Wippe endgültig gelöst.Nebenbei geht der Dämpfer jetzt auch richtigrum rein so dass man problemlos an den LO-Hebel rankommt.

Die anderen Positionen haben ohnehin keinen wirklichen Sinn gehabt, die Tretlagerhöhe verändert sich nichtmal einen mm.Um den ausgenutzten Federweg zu verringern kann man auch einfach mehr Druck reingeben, wenn man das denn möchte.

Leider hat sich noch keine Gelegenheit ergeben, draussen mal ein Foto zu machen.

Bin noch am überlegen ob eine weisse Gabel besser passen würde.


----------



## Felixxx (4. Februar 2008)

Anfangs nur als sehr günstiger 4X Rahmen angeschafft habe ich bis jetzt sehr viel Spaß in Winterberg und Willingen gehabt  





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## skaster (6. Februar 2008)

robert-muc schrieb:


> Bin noch am überlegen ob eine weisse Gabel besser passen würde.




Das würde ja dann aussehen wie bei mir  , das willst du doch nicht wirklich   
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/21032]
	
[/URL]

Arsen AM mit Revelation Air U-Turn, Manitou Radium RL, Hope Klemmen und Sun SOS mit XT Naben.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Felixxx (25. Februar 2008)

In der bikeparkfreien Zeit fahr' ich so rum...





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## katermurr (25. Februar 2008)

Na, die weißen Arsen AM sind ja doch nicht so selten 
dies hier selbst aufgebaut, ich wünschte ich hätte doch den Curare-Rahmen genommen, das würde mehr zu meinem Fahrstil passen. Bisher hält der AM aber noch.

@robert-muc: hast du die Wippe einfach gekürzt oder gibts sowas zu erwerben?


----------



## robert-muc (25. Februar 2008)

katermurr schrieb:


> @robert-muc: hast du die Wippe einfach gekürzt oder gibts sowas zu erwerben?



Nein, gibts nicht zu kaufen in der Form, hab das Original nachbearbeitet.Wenn man fräsen kann und das fehlende Material für einen optisch schönen Radius (aus Epoxy) angießen kann passt das.Festigkeitstechnisch ist genug Material da.

Vielleicht kann man aber die neue Version der Wippe nachkaufen, sieht etwas weniger hässlich aus als die alte in Lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katermurr (26. Februar 2008)

Ey, nennst du meine Wippe hässlich odawas! Habe schon gefragt bei Poison, aber irgendwie wollten die mir keine Wippe verkaufen. Ihr Pech


----------



## Black Evil (3. März 2008)

wiso sind hier eigendlich alle Rahmen weiß ? Man kann bei Poison doch die Farbe wählen, oder ? Hat auch jemand ein Model mit Exzenter-Tretlager ? Mich würde interessieren, ob dieser Exenter-Mechanismuss anständig ist...


----------



## katermurr (3. März 2008)

ja, wir wollten auch eigentlich alle Farbe, aber bei dem Preis muss man eben nehmen was kommt...


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (25. März 2008)

dann füg ich mein arsen am auch mal hier an... ist leider etwas unscharf weil das bild nur 60kb groß sein darf.... wie habt ihr so gute bilder reinbekommen?


----------



## schafiii (14. Mai 2008)

Seit neustem besitze ich auch ein Poison-Bike. Bis jetzt bin ich 80km gefahren und höchst zufrieden.

Ist ein Arsen AM Xn.
Upgrades:
-) Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation Air U-Turn
-) Bremse: Hayes Stroker Trail
-) Dämpfer: DT Swiss (zurzeit noch der Manitou Radium, der DT Swiss wird nachgesendet)
-) Statt der beschriebenen Deore Kasette und Kette wurde eine XT-Kasette und eine LX-Kette verbaut. Allerdings ohne Bestellung. 

Über den Service kann ich bis jetzt nichts negatives sagen. Im Gegenteil, bis jetzt ging alles einfach und flott über die Bühne.

http://666kb.com/i/aymy2v7hyofu0sr5o.jpg


----------



## mad_caddy (18. Mai 2008)

Und hier mein Curare.
In fast endgültigem Zustand


----------



## jackturbo (22. Mai 2008)

winnitatsch schrieb:


> das find ich ma nur porno!



Also das ist echt knallhart!! Geil!


----------



## Mais (24. Mai 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> In der bikeparkfreien Zeit fahr' ich so rum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Größe hat der Taxin Rahmen denn? Ist das der 45er?
Und welche MX ist das? (85 oder 105mm?)
Finale Frage: Wie groß bist du ungefähr?

Gefällt mir nämlich das bike und ich überlege mir was ähnliches aufzubauen...


----------



## bIenStNieSMakEr (26. Mai 2008)

Hey,
Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir ein Curare Kit hol.
[ http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/7360-62.htm ]

Also das mit den X-Fusion Dämpfer und der Rux S Gabel. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie diese Gabel ist?

Wie ist die Haltbarkeit von die Rahmen?
Wie lange dauert es bis man den Rahmen bekommt, wenn er gerissen war?

Wenn man das Kit in weiß haben will, würden die dir dann auch die gabel lackieren? Kostest das mehr?

Viele Fragen..^^ Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir antworten!
Mfg Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (27. Mai 2008)

@ Mais - hab' Dir per PN geantwortet.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## da_k3y (3. Juni 2008)

hier mal mein *08er Curare :




im mom ist aber ne manitou stance anstatt der stratos eingebaut


----------



## ki73 (5. Juni 2008)

nagelneu... heißes teil...


----------



## robert-muc (6. Juni 2008)

Jetzt mit besseren Reifen, weniger inakzeptablem Sattel (Flite Gel Flow Ti) und ca. 400g weniger 
13kg kommt langsam näher...





Todo:Bremsleitung kürzen, etwas breiterer Lenker, leichtere Laufräder (DT5.1, blaue Hope Pro2), leichtere Pedale, Gabel weiss lackieren


----------



## Schrommski (8. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir gestern einen Poison Zyankali Rahmen in matt-weiß bestellt.

Wird dann mit bereits vorhandenen Teilen aufgebaut:
German Answer Kilo in matt-weiß
RaceFace Next LP Kurbeln in weiß
Extralite LRS
XTR-Schaltung und V-Brakes (2001er Modell)
Rest zeigt sich noch

Bin mal gespannt, wie das so wird.


----------



## schafiii (8. Juni 2008)

@robert-muc:

also mein 2008er arsen am mit revelation, dt swiss ex200, stroker trail und xt-lx mix hat ohne pedale 12,5kg. reifen sind nobby nics von schwalbe. lenker und vorbau amoebe vitra.
was hast du denn alles verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert-muc (8. Juni 2008)

schafiii schrieb:


> @robert-muc:
> 
> also mein 2008er arsen am mit revelation, dt swiss ex200, stroker trail und xt-lx mix hat ohne pedale 12,5kg. reifen sind nobby nics von schwalbe. lenker und vorbau amoebe vitra.
> was hast du denn alles verbaut?



Mit Revelation und leichten LRS sind 12,xkg kein Problem...

All Mountain SL1 (~2,2kg)
SSD190L
Singledreck mit XT Disc/Formula 20mm (~2,3kg, kommt zeitnah weg)
NN 2,4"
Juicy 5 (185/160)
X9 (XT-Umwerfer)
Kurbel FSA V-Drive
Billigpedale (~600g)
Lenker, Sattelstütze Amoeba vitra
Syntace F139 90mm
Flite Gel Flow Ti

Kommt leider einiges zusammen...


----------



## schafiii (9. Juni 2008)

2,3kg für den LRS sind heftig. Der bei mir montierte Mavic Crossride ist schon kein Leichtgewicht, hat aber laut Hersteller 1,8kg. o0


----------



## robert-muc (9. Juni 2008)

Ja, das war halt ne Notlösung...
Wird ersetzt, sobald Geld da ist.
DT 5.1, Hope Pro2 -> 1,8kg


----------



## meisterlampe87 (12. Juni 2008)

So dann will ich euch meinen neuen Bock mal nicht vorenthalten ich glaube er ist ein wenig gelungen 






bitte nicht auf den Hintergrund achten das Haus hat nur keine Fassade damit ich mir ein Rad leisten kann ^^


----------



## Machiavelli (12. Juni 2008)

Griffe und Felgen sind bäh... Ansonsten schön.


----------



## GeminiRider (15. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein EPO


----------



## da_k3y (16. Juni 2008)

Hier der aktueller Aufbau von meinem Curare :


----------



## robert-muc (17. Juni 2008)

Sieht ja ganz akzeptabel aus, aber tun die DWs echt dringend not?
Warum schraubt man sich >3kg LRS an ein ansonsten recht leichtes Enduro?


----------



## fone (17. Juni 2008)

doublewides sind einfach die schönsten felgen. da muss man kompromisse eingehen. hätte nix gegen die felgenoptik in ner leichteren variante.

einfach mal was anderes als diese 0815 mavic felgen bzw. klone.


----------



## schafiii (17. Juni 2008)

kurz OT:

irgendjemand hat mich per ICQ wegen meines Arsen AM Rahmens angeschrieben (schwarz-orange). hab leider aus versehen die nachricht weggeklickt. sollte derjenige noch hier rein schauen, möge er sich doch bitte nochmals melden, um einzelheiten zu besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeyjey (18. Juni 2008)

Heute ist auch mein Poison Zyankali XN angekommen. Danke an Poison Bikes für die nicht bestellte juicy 7...LOL
Fast komplett Schimanofrei mit Recon U-Turn. Nachgewogene 11,7 Kg ohne Pedale


----------



## freeeze (18. Juni 2008)

jeyjey schrieb:


> Heute ist auch mein Poison Zyankali XN angekommen.



wie lange war bei dir die Lieferzeit?


----------



## jeyjey (18. Juni 2008)

Ca. 1 Monat hätte aber schon früher kommen sollen da die lieferung nach österreich gegangen ist und es probleme gab. die haben es schon am 9.6 versendet. also ganze 8 tage für den versand


----------



## da_k3y (20. Juni 2008)

robert-muc schrieb:


> Sieht ja ganz akzeptabel aus, aber tun die DWs echt dringend not?
> Warum schraubt man sich >3kg LRS an ein ansonsten recht leichtes Enduro?



Die Felgen werd ich bei nächster gelegenheit wieder wechseln. Aber in erster Linie is mein Curare für Dual, Dirt u auch mal ne ordentliche Abfahrt aufgebaut und die DW sind bis jetzt die ersten Felgen, die ich fahr, die länger als 4 Monate überlebt haben - da drück ich dann ein Auge zu beim Gewicht .


----------



## Stephan_Peters (20. Juni 2008)

fone schrieb:


> doublewides sind einfach die schönsten felgen. da muss man kompromisse eingehen. hätte nix gegen die felgenoptik in ner leichteren variante.
> 
> einfach mal was anderes als diese 0815 mavic felgen bzw. klone.


----------



## pr0phet (21. Juni 2008)

Mein Poison Curare von 2007











Bei Interesse >>klick<<


----------



## xbishopx (22. Juni 2008)




----------



## bIenStNieSMakEr (23. Juni 2008)

Hey,
da ich ja keine Antwort bekam, poste ich nochmal.

Ich will mir demnächst ein Poison Curare mit X-Fusion Glyde Dämpfer und Rux S Federgabel holen.

Nun meine Fregen:
* Wie ist die Haltbarkeit von diesem Rahmen?
* Wie ist die Gabel? 
* Wie lange dauert es bis man den Rahmen ersetzt bekommt?
* Wenn man das Bike kauft, auch die Gabel in weiß Lackieren.?

Mfg Andy


----------



## czogga (24. Juni 2008)

hier mal mein poison.

beschreibung folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (5. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Zyankali-Aufbau.

Heute fertig geworden!


















Größere Bilder und auch nen  paar mehr in meiner Galerie!

Leider nur Handy-Bilder!


----------



## hneu (1. August 2008)

hier mal mein POISON Edition


----------



## AlexSnd (6. August 2008)

Hi,

jetzt kann ich auch endlich mal 

Poison Zyankali


----------



## Rumpelstilz (12. September 2008)

mein neues curare


----------



## Furan (8. Oktober 2008)

so, hier mal meins. Is auch selbst aufgebaut... Finds eigentlich ganz cool so wie es ist...


----------



## gotboost (8. Oktober 2008)

Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Furan (9. Oktober 2008)

@ gotboost : meinst du mich? falls ja, ich hab kein plan was es wiegt. aber ich könnte gleich mal  schauen.. wobei, ganz ehrlich, ich hab nich so aufs gewicht geachtet, bzw. mir nich so die gedanken gemacht..


----------



## gotboost (9. Oktober 2008)

Hast du probleme das dein Hinterrreifen an Sattelrohr schlägt?
Da du noch kein geschwungenes Sattelrohr hast, aber die Farbe sehr schön ausgewählt, hier meins:


----------



## Chaparral Rider (9. Oktober 2008)

hübsche furans!

könnt ihr was zu den sagen wie die sich so fahren?gewicht und bergauf fähigkeit etc?

wäre ziemlich knorke


----------



## Furan (12. Oktober 2008)

@ gotboost: ich hab keine probleme damit das sich reifen und sattelrohr zu nahe kommen. bis jetzt ist es erst einmal passiert das der reifen ans sattelrohr gekommen ist, was aber an einer versauten landung lag..selbst im bikepark ist noch nie was passiert..

Hey Chaparral Rider! Also ich bin von meinem Furan voll begeistert. lässt sich super fahren. Auch wenn man mal etwas länger unterwegs sein sollte. Und bergauf..naja.. ich denke wenn man die passenden parts verbaut sollte auch dies kein thema sein. so wie meins jetz aufgebaut ist geht es so eben noch... dürfte aber nich ein kilo mehr sein... und im bikepark bin ich auch voll zufrieden mit dem teil. macht alles ohne probleme mit. auch wenn viele sagen das poison sei schlecht... ich hab noch nicht ein fehler oder problem gehabt mit meinem bike. würd es jedem empfehlen.  Lässt sich auch sehr variabel aufbauen.. 150mm einbaubreite hinten z.B.. wenn noch fragen sind oder du nen paar detail bilder haben willst, sach bescheid....


----------



## mcflops (11. November 2008)

an alle curare fahrer : ich hab vor mir das curare >>DAAAS << zu kaufen ... nun weis ich nicht so ganz recht weil ich auch mal längere touren fahren will ,aber auch hinunwieder im wald rumheize ... ist es denn nicht für bergauffahrten zu schwer ? habt ihr probleme mit dem kurzen vorbau ?
danke für eure antworten ...


----------



## Rumpelstilz (11. November 2008)

mcflops schrieb:


> an alle curare fahrer : ich hab vor mir das curare >>DAAAS << zu kaufen ... nun weis ich nicht so ganz recht weil ich auch mal längere touren fahren will ,aber auch hinunwieder im wald rumheize ... ist es denn nicht für bergauffahrten zu schwer ? habt ihr probleme mit dem kurzen vorbau ?
> danke für eure antworten ...



also ich bin mit meinen curare durchwegs zufrieden, bergauf wie bergab auch wenn meine ausfahrten aufgrund eines ellbogenbruches schon einige zeit zurückliegen und ich dadurch vielleicht ein leicht "rosa" bild davon habe. aber nein, scherz beiseite, ich denke dass es durchaus auch für längere touren geeignet ist. ich würde auf jeden noch gabel, dämpfer und bremsen upgraden, womit der preis dann schon fast auf dem niveau des teureren modells ist.


----------



## mcflops (11. November 2008)

als dämper nimm ich den radium rl und als gbael die recon 351-uturn , mehr erlaubt mein budget nicht .. sind die felgen immer weiß oder gibts die auch schwarz ?


----------



## gerar (16. November 2008)

Jetzt darf ich auch


----------



## Aragonion (13. Dezember 2008)

Hab das Curare Xn 2009 geordert in Grau/Matt.
Bei Lieferung werd Ich hier auch mal Fotos von dem guten Stück rein setzen.


----------



## Furan (14. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir auch nen Strychnin fürn winter zugelegt. habs mit diversen teilen aufgebaut die ich noch hatte. hat eig. ganz gut geklappt und lässt sich auch ganz gut fahren..nen andere sattel brauch ich noch, und die bremsen sind auch etwas zu groß.. aber läuft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (21. Dezember 2008)

mahlzeit,

anfang januar hol' ich mein curare im laden ab...und dann werd auch ich paar bilder posten...


----------



## mcflops (21. Dezember 2008)

mein curare kommt auch bald ^^


----------



## mcflops (30. Dezember 2008)

so , gerade angekommen :
Poison Curare mit Arsen Am Ausstattung und Juicy 7 !!
Rahmenhöhe :50
Gewicht : 13.1 Kg , ich glaube aber da geht noch mer


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Dezember 2008)

Beitrag gelöscht


----------



## Aragonion (1. Januar 2009)

Gestern wahr leider keiner bei der Spedition gegen 16 Uhr erreichbar 
Werd Mich jetzt hin hauen und mein Glück noch mal versuchen um die Mittagszeit.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. Januar 2009)

da unsere bikes bei denn pussys der pornischeeeeess 8millionen dollar fahrrädern nicht willkommen sind der poison thread super ,fahre ein curare von 2004 mit ein bissel zeug und noch ein felt im dirt bereich


----------



## Aragonion (1. Januar 2009)

Sehr schöne Bikes 
Ich hab leider erneut keinen Heute erwischt bei der Spedition, das Telefon da wird einfach nicht abgenohmen


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Januar 2009)

naja, welche spedition hat denn schon an den freien tagen dienst?


----------



## Aragonion (2. Januar 2009)

Montag gehts jetzt rund 
Werd je nach Witterung zum TV Turm hoch radeln (im Optimalfall liegt noch Schnee) für richtig gute Aufnahmen dann wenn es kein Glatteis gibt da Ich keine Spike Reifen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragonion (5. Januar 2009)

Sattel weg denken und schwarzen Lenker vorweg in dezenterer Breite (wird nächste Zeit angepast)


----------



## Rumpelstilz (5. Januar 2009)

ich würd da keinen schmaleren lenker montieren. das hat schon seinen grund. und im bezug auf den anderen thread, ein radständer? manche leute haben ideen ...


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Januar 2009)

ich hab auch diesen doofen bmx-sattel. der is echt für'n eimer find ich!
aber mal wirklich...war das mit dem ständer ein witz?
und nobby nics passen für mich auch nicht zu einer lyrik...und ein 55er lenker?
aber is ja jedem selbst überlassen!
und frohes neues an euch!


----------



## Grubert (5. Januar 2009)

kann mir bitte jemand über das furan t 2009 etwas schreiben
?
-uphill eigenschaften
-haltbarkeit
-past die totem od die lyrik besser
-rahmen?


lg


----------



## Aragonion (8. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr das halt mehr Tourenmäßig daher langt Mir der Nobby mit dem moderaten Gewicht und Rollwiederstand als Kompromiss 
Aber ist doch immer Schön zu wissen das man noch Reserven hat und mehr könnte wenn man wollte  Daher heist das ganze ja auch All Mountain


----------



## mcflops (24. Januar 2009)

so nochmal fotos .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcflops (27. Januar 2009)

so jetzt mit amoeba borla dh lenker + vorbau , amoeba griffe und cmp pedale :
WEIß JEMAND WIE ICH DIE ENDKAPPEN IN DEN LENKER QUETSCHEN SOLL ??


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Februar 2009)

na dann poste ich auch mal mein "neues"!


----------



## evil_rider (1. Februar 2009)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> da unsere bikes bei denn pussys der pornischeeeeess 8millionen dollar fahrrädern nicht willkommen sind der poison thread super ,fahre ein curare von 2004 mit ein bissel zeug und noch ein felt im dirt bereich



mach bloß den "dämpferschutz" ab, das ding macht mehr kaputt als wenn der dämpfer unter freien dreckbeschuss hängt....


----------



## Aragonion (1. Februar 2009)

Irgendwas hat eh jeder zu meckern hier an Rädern anderer 
Ich hab allerdings nix aus zu setzen außer am Sattel.


----------



## Niggels (1. Februar 2009)

Grüße Niggels


----------



## mamo (7. Februar 2009)

hier mal mein taxin, foto ist schon etwas älter aber aufbau ist noch gleich. das bike wird ab ende diesen monats zum verkauf stehen, also wenn jemand interesse hat oder ne partliste möchte kann sich gerne melden


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Februar 2009)

habe zuwachs in der garage felt dirtbike geht weg dafür habe ich mir noch nen verwanten geholt ein chaka moto bis zu hälfte vom hauptrahmen ist der heckbereich 100% curare vorne dann etwas anders wird ein single speed slope fully


----------



## mick_1978! (18. Februar 2009)

Sers zusammen, 

hier dann mal meins. Ist zwar nen CMP Moto aber is ja der gleiche Rahmen wie das Curare. 
So wie es dasteht 16kg. 

Im FR Dress mit Mavic EX 325 + Big Betty 17kg.

Greetz und happy trails


----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2009)

Hallo Giftmischer hier meins


----------



## Aragonion (19. März 2009)

Wirkt absolut Unschuldig so in Weißem Kleid gekleidet.
Der Wolf im Schafspelz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. März 2009)

Tach,






Ausstattung und Testbericht

Weitere Fotos


----------



## robert-muc (19. März 2009)

Der Sattel ist schon eine heftige Nummer...
Am Dirtradl seh ich sowas ja noch ein, aber hier? Damit sollte man ja eigentlich auch längere Touren fahren können...


----------



## mick_1978! (19. März 2009)

Totoxl schrieb:


>




Sieht echt hammer aus!!!! Is das die Durolux Gabel? Was wiegt es denn? Hatte ich mir auch schon mal angelacht....aber zum touren wars mir dann doch n wenig zu heftig. 

@ Juchhu:

Hast du vergessen den anderen Sattel zu bestellen, oder hast den mit Absicht genommen?? Der geht ja mal gar net.......außer du schiebst die Berge hoch.....dann hab ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## schafiii (19. März 2009)

Hab 2 neue Bilder.

1 mal mein Arsen AM im Rennbetrieb und einmal nach meiner Hausrunde.

Bis jetzt sind mir nur zwei Schwachstellen aufgefallen.

1.) Der Dämpfer schluckt viel Platz im Rahmendreieck. Dadurch sitzt der Flaschenhalter sehr weit oben => man kann keine großen Flaschen mitnehmen.

2.) Der Bowdenzug zwischen Oberrohr und Hinterbau hat sich bei starken einfedern des Hinterbaus immer ausgehängt. Mit 2-3 Kabelbindern gelöst. 

Ansonsten vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## evil_rider (19. März 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sattel, spacerturm, lenker, vorbau --> weg/tauschen

sieht gruselig so aus die kiste!


----------



## juchhu (20. März 2009)

robert-muc schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist schon eine heftige Nummer...
> Am Dirtradl seh ich sowas ja noch ein, aber hier? Damit sollte man ja eigentlich auch längere Touren fahren können...





mick_1978! schrieb:


> @ Juchhu:
> 
> Hast du vergessen den anderen Sattel zu bestellen, oder hast den mit Absicht genommen?? Der geht ja mal gar net.......außer du schiebst die Berge hoch.....dann hab ich nichts gesagt.





evil_rider schrieb:


> sattel, spacerturm, lenker, vorbau --> weg/tauschen
> 
> sieht gruselig so aus die kiste!



wg. Sattel 

Habe ich auch in meinem Testbericht geschrieben.



> ...
> Sattel: Austausch gegen einen längeren und etwas breiteren Sattel. Entweder den Sattel von meinen Bike oder einen anderen von den TestBikes ausprobieren. Mit dem Sattel Velo BMX komme ich persönlich definitiv nicht klar.
> ...



Als ich diese TestBike für das Projekt POISON ON TOUR zusammengestellt habe, habe ich leider die Sattel-Auswahl übersehen.

Wg. Ausstattung:

Das Curare wurde ja nicht für mich, also nach meinen persönlichen Wünschen, gebaut, sondern so zusammengestellt, dass eine Mehrzahl von interessierten TestfahrerInnen damit klar. Deswegen haben wir auch mehr Wert auf Bremsen, Gabel und Dämpfer gelegt.

Ich persönlich würde sofort den Sattel (wird auch noch gemacht, das Teil ist die reinste Folter im Uphill) und Vorbau sowie Lenker tauschen.

Wg. Spacerturm: Die TestBikes verbleiben max. 6 Monate in den Regionalgruppen und werden dann mit fetten Rabatten an Interessenten verkauft. Deswegen finde ich es schon OK, wenn standardgemäß drei Spacer verbaut werden. Kürzen kann der zuküftige Käufer immer noch. 

Durch den regelmäßigen Verkauf der TestBikes durch POISON erhalten die Regionalgruppen immer wieder die neusten Modelle.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (20. März 2009)

so aktuellere bilder das chaka ist jetzt auch fertig ,das curare ist schon ein paar mal im einsatz gewesen,chaka ist single speed ca 16kg curare ca20 und das felt ist geblieben siehe bilder (farbexplosion)


----------



## Schildbürger (21. März 2009)

Arsen AM, Ferrarirot
Gabel: Magura Laurin
Dämpfer: DT Swiss 190L
Selbstaufbau


----------



## Silent (22. März 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Arsen AM, Ferrarirot
> Gabel: Magura Laurin
> Dämpfer: DT Swiss 190L
> Selbstaufbau


Welches Modelljahr ist der Rahmen denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (22. März 2009)

@kuehnchenmotors: Die VR-Scheibe des schwarzen Rads sieht irgendwie verkehrt herum montiert aus...


----------



## mcflops (22. März 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @kuehnchenmotors: Die VR-Scheibe des schwarzen Rads sieht irgendwie verkehrt herum montiert aus...



stimmt !


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. März 2009)

.. mal was raus gekramt von Rahmen von 2003. Das Bike existiert seit vier Jahren auch schon nicht mehr 
(grad mit frisch gemachter Pike, daher auch die baumelde Leitung!)


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. März 2009)

Und noch so eine falsch rum montierte Scheibe. Scheint wohl ansteckend zu sein 

Ansonsten hübsche Decals


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. März 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Und noch so eine falsch rum montierte Scheibe. Scheint wohl ansteckend zu sein



Ist zwar schon ein paar Jährchen her aber die Scheiben sind definitiv Richtig! 

Jeder Hersteller kocht da sein eigenes Süppchen, was die ausrichtung der Stege betrifft!



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ansonsten hübsche Decals


Die fang ich auch geiler


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. März 2009)

Die Scheiben sehen nach Shimano aus, und die habe ich immer nur mit den Stegen nach vorne schauend gesehen. Haben die früher mal rumexperimentiert oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (22. März 2009)

Sind Grimeca Scheiben!

Grimeca hat übrigens einst die 4-Kolben XT für Shimano entwickelt, welche bis auf das Bremsmedium und demzufolge die Dichtungen, baugleich mit einer Grimeca System 8 ist (die kleinere Variante des System 12, welches bei mir verbaut war).


----------



## Aragonion (23. März 2009)

Meine Kettenführung (G-Junkies Model Dreist mit Rockring in 68 mm und 23mm Stegbreite) ist übrigends da 
Falls Ich das montiert krieg *g* geb Ich hier mal Resonanz inklusive Bilder da Ich denke das das Teil interessant sein dürfte für die Poisoner Kollegen hier.


----------



## juchhu (26. März 2009)

Mal was Leichteres, ein E605 T 2009.


----------



## Furan (28. März 2009)

Hier mal meins. is jetz für 2009 komplett fertig. hab schon die ersten runden hinter mir...fährt sich wunderherrlichst......


----------



## Totoxl (29. März 2009)

Schönes Rad, aber warum hast du die Stütze falsch rum montiert???


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (29. März 2009)

grimeca ,und scheiben sind richtig rum ,ist sowieso alles anders 200mm scheiben und soviele bremskolben


----------



## Furan (29. März 2009)

Ja, das mit der stütze is mir erst gar nich aufgefallen. is aber schon geändert.. peinlich sowas...


----------



## Nagah (5. April 2009)

Seit Freitag bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Poison Rahmens und nun (abzüglich eines Focus Hardtails) also glücklicher Fully Fahrer.


----------



## Rumpelstilz (7. April 2009)

kann man eigentlich die dämpferwippe tauschen um eventuell einen größeren federweg zu erziehlen?


----------



## mcflops (7. April 2009)

Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich die dämpferwippe tauschen um eventuell einen größeren federweg zu erziehlen?



darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht , hab aber keine möglichkeit gefunden .. evtl selber konstruieren und fräsen lassen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelstilz (7. April 2009)

die frage is ja, ob dass der rahmen aushalten würde.


----------



## juchhu (7. April 2009)

Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> die frage is ja, ob dass der rahmen aushalten würde.



Welcher Rahmen soll den welchen Federweg nach Änderung der Wippe erhalten?


----------



## mcflops (7. April 2009)

der curare rahmen ! ja er würde es aushalten da er ja für 150mm ausgelegt ist , aber nur 112mm hatt !


----------



## Rumpelstilz (7. April 2009)

hat das schon jemand hier ausprobiert?

@juchhu; curare.


----------



## mcflops (7. April 2009)

vor nem halben jahr hab ich mir das mal so gedacht


----------



## juchhu (7. April 2009)

mcflops schrieb:


> der curare rahmen ! ja er würde es aushalten da er ja für 150mm ausgelegt ist , aber nur 112mm hatt !



Hä? Curare 112 mm? Wie gemessen? Welches Modelljahr?
Meines Wissen gab es am Chaka-Rahmen (Modell Curare) eine Wippe, die drei Dämpferansteuerpositionen hatte (110, 130 und 150).
Der 2009er Rahmen bzw. das Komplettbike ist nur mit einer Dämpferansteuerung  versehen und mit 150mm ausgelegt.



Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> hat das schon jemand hier ausprobiert?
> 
> @juchhu; curare.



Es gibt grundsätzlich zwei Möglichkeiten:


Andere Wippe
Längerer Dämpfer mit mehr Hub.
Unabhängig von der Wahl muss unbedingt die Freigängigkeit sichergestellt sein, d.h. in keinem Einfederungszustand dürfen Hinterrad, Schwinge, oder Wippe mit dem Rahmen kollidieren. Beide Maßnahmen führen in der Regel dazu, dass die Tretlagerhöhe sich vergrößert. Das ist trotz der gewonnenen Bodenfreiheit beim Überfahren von Hindernissen ein Aspekt, der bei Fullies eher unerwünscht ist, da sich der Schwerpunkt erhöht und das Bike sich unruhiger fahren läßt.

Wird eine andere Wippe bei Beibehaltung des Dämpfereinbaumaßes verwandt, erhöht sich das Verhältnis von Feder- zu Hubweg. Beim Curare beträgt das Verhältnis 3:1 (150 mm Federweg zu 50 Hub bei 190mm Dämpfereinbaulänge). Je höher das Verhältnis, desto größer muss der Positivdruck sein, sofern der SAG max. 30% betragen soll. Je höher der Positivdruck im Dämpfer, desto höher die Belastung des Dämpfers (Dichtungen, Lager etc.)

In 'meinem' TestBike wurde ja der DT Swiss EX 200 Dämpfer mit 190 mm verbaut.
Nun gibt es den DT Swiss EX 200 in 2 weiteren Einbaulängen mit mehr Hub:


200mm mit 55 mm Hub, entspricht dann 165 mm Federweg und
220mm mit 65,5 mm Hub, entspricht dann 190 mm Federweg.
 Die 200 mm Variante könnte noch in den Curare-Rahmen passen ohne Kollision, allerdings verliert man trotzdem die Herstellergarantie (6 Jahre auf Rahmen). Die 220mm Variante wird definitv nicht passen, selbst wenn, würde das Curare mit dem hohen Schwerpunkt keinen Spass zu fahren mehr machen.


----------



## juchhu (7. April 2009)

mcflops schrieb:


> vor nem halben jahr hab ich mir das mal so gedacht



Wenn die alte Wippe weiter verwandt wird, dann wird die Schwinge tatsächlich bis zum Anschlag an die Tretlagerbuchse gepresst. D.h. bei Ausnutzen (z.B. Sprung) des Negativfederwegs (SAG) schlägt die Schwinge gegen die Tretlagerbuchse. Das ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Kurzum: Während eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg durchaus in einem Rahmen noch fahrbar ist, ist die einfacher Erhöhung des Federweges am Hinterrad nicht so einfach, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn der Rahmenkonstrukteur größere Federwege nicht vorgesehen hat.


----------



## mick_1978! (7. April 2009)

Fahre den gleichen Rahmen und hab mir das auch schon überlegt.

Die einzige Möglichkeit die du hast ist, einen 200er Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub einzubauen und ein 24 Zoll Hinterrad zu fahren. Dann ist der Unterschied der Tretlagerhöhe nicht so gravierent.
Dadurch verändern sich aber sämtliche Winkel und die Belastungen im Rahmen. Auch kann es sein, dass der Hinterbau unsensibel arbeitet da er ja eigentlich für 150mm FW ausgelegt ist.

Aus welchem Grund willst du denn beim Curare mehr FW? Ich würde mir einfach nen anderen Rahmen in der Bucht suchen wenn du mehr FW willst. Nen Big Hit zum Beispiel, den kannst mit den Parts vom Curare einbaun. Oder gleich nen Furan oder sowas in die Richtung.


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2009)

B2T:

Hier ein Arsen AM T 2009:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 140574 (10. April 2009)

so sieht mein poison momentan aus! bring nochmaln bild wenns fertig ist!!


----------



## juchhu (11. April 2009)

PeterGriffin schrieb:


> so sieht mein poison momentan aus! bring nochmaln bild wenns fertig ist!!



Chic, Chic! Weiß scheint sich durchzusetzen.
Was ist das für eine Gabel?
Bei meinem Alter und bei dem dunklen Foto erkenne ich nichts.


----------



## Totoxl (11. April 2009)

Ich schätze eine Domain


----------



## Deleted 140574 (11. April 2009)

Vollkommen korrekt! der kandidat erhält 100 Punkte!

Is ne Rock Shox Domain mit 160mm Federweg auf 120mm absenkbar.

und zu dem vielen weiß kommt noch ein bisschen schwarz und sonst nix.

hab noch ne weiß/schwarze juicy limited wedition gefunden, die is wie für das teil geschaffen. ich bring nochmal bilder wenns fertig is!


----------



## Aragonion (13. April 2009)

2 -3 cm mehr Federweg vorn und hinten währe natürlich nicht übel aber es ist meine lieben Leute wie mit Hubraum es gibt nur eines was besser ist als viel viel Hubraum .........




















NOCH mehr Hubraum


----------



## Rumpelstilz (13. April 2009)

im moment bin ich gottseidank doch sehr zufrieden mit dem bike. nervig ist halt nur, dass meine domain weder lockout noch absenkung hat und dass der sch...-radium manchmal einfach von selbst in den lockout mode geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightrider91 (13. April 2009)

@rumpelstilz 
ich könnt dir nen furan rahmen verkaufen


----------



## Rumpelstilz (13. April 2009)

danke, aber für den moment werd ich einfach versuchen das maximum aus dem curare rauszukitzeln. nur interessehalber, wie uphillfähig is das furan?


----------



## Deleted 140574 (14. April 2009)

Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> danke, aber für den moment werd ich einfach versuchen das maximum aus dem curare rauszukitzeln. nur interessehalber, wie uphillfähig is das furan?




Das Furan is der Freerider von poison. Sollte gut downhillfähig sein, aber uphill?!

@Aragonion: mit dem Federweg bin ich dann doch eher zufrieden, soll ja 'n enduro werden und zum berghoch auch nutzbar sein ohne gleich abzusteigen!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (14. April 2009)

damit ihr hier nicht zu off-topic werdet, poste ich nach feierabend mal wieder 'n foto...


----------



## Rumpelstilz (15. April 2009)

nächste woche gibts dann fotos von meinem mit neuem vorbau und fetterem lenker.


----------



## LifesAGamble (15. April 2009)

ich brauch wirklich mal ne kamera die schöne scharfe bilder macht...
solange hier mein curare:


----------



## Rumpelstilz (17. April 2009)

Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> im moment bin ich gottseidank doch sehr zufrieden mit dem bike. nervig ist halt nur, dass meine domain weder lockout noch absenkung hat und dass der sch...-radium manchmal einfach von selbst in den lockout mode geht




zahlt es sich aus sich fürs curare einen dhx coil oder van r zuzulegen? oder is das perle vor die säue?


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. April 2009)

wieso denn nicht?
natürlich kann man doch jedes bike mit komponenten aufrüsten?!!
ob's jetzt ne lyric oder n dhx is...das curare verträgt alles!

oder?


----------



## DerRenz (17. April 2009)

So hier mal mein frischgemachtes Zyankali:






Jetzt mit neuem Sattel und neuer Gabel - wen es interessiert: Gabel habe ich über einen Händler bei Ebay gekauft und der Hersteller ist mit Chaka angegeben.


----------



## Nagah (18. April 2009)

Das Teil ist sehr sexy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. April 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wieso denn nicht?
> natürlich kann man doch jedes bike mit komponenten aufrüsten?!!
> *ob's jetzt ne lyric* oder n dhx is...das curare verträgt alles!
> 
> oder?



Die Lyrik ist ein echter Gewinn fürs Curare.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Und zusammen mit Avid CODE und DT Swiss EX 200 ein Genuss.


----------



## Totoxl (21. April 2009)

Das Bike von meiner Frau







Geändert werden noch die Pedale und die Gabel.


----------



## Nagah (21. April 2009)

Noch ein paar mehr rosa Akzente (vielleicht Schnellspanner, paar Schrauben, etc.) und ich finds RICHTIG geil. 

Edit: 
Ist das da ein Rosa O-Ring am Dämpfer?


----------



## Totoxl (21. April 2009)

Rosa Pedalen sind in mache und wir suchen noch nach einem Rosa Sattel.


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2009)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Rosa Pedalen sind in mache und wir suchen noch nach einem Rosa Sattel.



Chic, Chic.
Schwarz-rosa ist schon eine Kombi mit Wiedererkennungswert.

Was für eine Gabel soll denn rein?


----------



## Rumpelstilz (23. April 2009)

an die curare-kollegen: was benutzt ihr für kettenführungen? ich dachte anfangs, es geht ohne, aber bei jeder ausfahrt muss ich mindestens 3mal die kette wieder hinaufhieven ...


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> an die curare-kollegen: was benutzt ihr für kettenführungen? ich dachte anfangs, es geht ohne, aber bei jeder ausfahrt muss ich mindestens 3mal die kette wieder hinaufhieven ...



Ähm, keine Kefü, allerdings wurde am TestBike auch nur eine 2-fach-Kurbel mit Bashring verbaut. Gestern wieder mit einer großen Gruppe auf einer STS-Runde (SingleTrailSurfen) unterwegs gewesen inkl. kleinerer Sprünge.
Seit Auslieferung habe ich noch keinen Kettenabwurf produziert.

Bei den Curare-Rahmen können allerdings keine ISCG 03/05 Kettenführungssystem montiert werden, daher ist der Curare-Rahmen auch nicht Hammerschmidt-kompatibel.


----------



## Rumpelstilz (23. April 2009)

und, was kann dann montiert werden? es gibt ja bilder von curares mit kefü.


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> und, was kann dann montiert werden? es gibt ja bilder von curares mit kefü.



Wenn nicht ISCG, dann bleiben nur zwei Möglichkeiten:


Entweder Befestigung unter der rechten Tretlagerschale und/oder
Befestigung am Sitzrohr
z.B. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a5924/dual-chain-reactor-mk2.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelstilz (23. April 2009)

danke!

ginge die auch? 

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/10904.html


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> ginge die auch?
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/10904.html



Bitte gern geschehen.

Die Kefü benötigt 113 mm Innenlagerlänge.
Leider weiß ich nicht, was im Curare verbaut ist.
Ich kläre gerade mal ab, was geht.
Kann etwas dauern, weil bei POISON der Bär steppt.


----------



## Rumpelstilz (23. April 2009)

das wär auch sehr nett. danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> das wär auch sehr nett. danke schonmal im voraus!



Tja, so richtig weiter bin ich nicht gekommen.
Bin jetzt endlich nach 5 Versuchen durchgekommen.
Aber bevor wir ins Detail gehen, muss ich erstmal wissen, was denn an Innenlager und Kurbelgarnitur bei Dir verbaut ist.


----------



## Rumpelstilz (23. April 2009)

kurbel is xt und innenlager, da find ich grad keine info dazu ... (tippe aber auf xt)


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> kurbel is xt und innenlager, da find ich grad keine info dazu ... (tippe aber auf xt)



Oh, also eine dreifach-Kurbelgarnitur (drei Kettenblätter vorne).

Ähm, ich glaube, da haben wir ein Problem. Und das erklärt auch Deine Kettenabwürfe. Mir fällt jetzt auf Anhieb keine Kefü ein, die dreifach-Kurbeln unterstützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad_caddy (23. April 2009)

Gibts hier:
http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html


----------



## mick_1978! (23. April 2009)

Shaman Racing Enduro. Lässt sich ganz einfach auf 3 Kettenblätter pimpen und kostet zwischen 15 und 30 Euro.

Hab ich bei mir am Curare und bin damit absolut zufrieden.

Bei Fragen einfach ne PN.


----------



## juchhu (23. April 2009)

mad_caddy schrieb:


> Gibts hier:
> http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html





mick_1978! schrieb:


> Shaman Racing Enduro. Lässt sich ganz einfach auf 3 Kettenblätter pimpen und kostet zwischen 15 und 30 Euro.
> 
> Hab ich bei mir am Curare und bin damit absolut zufrieden.
> 
> Bei Fragen einfach ne PN.



Danke an Euch beide für die Infos.
Speichere ich direkt mal ab.


----------



## Rumpelstilz (24. April 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Oh, also eine dreifach-Kurbelgarnitur (drei Kettenblätter vorne).
> 
> Ähm, ich glaube, da haben wir ein Problem. Und das erklärt auch Deine Kettenabwürfe. Mir fällt jetzt auf Anhieb keine Kefü ein, die dreifach-Kurbeln unterstützt.



naja, ich hab kein problem damit ein kettenblatt zu opfern. ich weiss nur noch nicht welches ...

also müsste dann theoretisch auch die passen: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a8940/tensioner-stinger-tretlagerbefestigung.html


----------



## Deleted 140574 (26. April 2009)

Wie versprochen ein Bild im fertigen Zustand


----------



## Totoxl (27. April 2009)

Ganz schön giftig ;-)


----------



## Rumpelstilz (27. April 2009)

mir isses fast en bisschen zu weiss. was isn das für ein dämpfer?


----------



## mick_1978! (27. April 2009)

Sieht aus wie n DNM Dämpfer.

Nettes Ding, hatte mir das mit den weißen Felgen auch mal überlegt.......war mir dann aber zu viel des guten. 

Meins is n paar Seiten vorher abgebildet und gefällt mir so auch echt gut.


----------



## Deleted 140574 (27. April 2009)

also is ein dnm rcp dämpfer, find ihn total gut, is vor allem au günstig!!

In echt kommts gar net so krass mit dem vielen weiß. ich finds geil!!!


----------



## flipmo1001 (1. Mai 2009)

So ich habe mir die letzten Tage die Mühe gemacht , und alle Teile die 
noch so im Keller lagen  zusammengesucht und sortiert..........bis mir die Erkenntnis kam: DAS IST JA FAST EIN GANZES RAD .
Da nicht viel Geld auf dem Konto gewesen ist , bei Ebay nach Rahmen geschaut und mich für ein Curare entschieden. Ledeglich einen Steuersatz musste ich noch kaufen. Fahre das Ding jetzt seit drei Tagen im Dauertest......... Bin voll zufrieden!!!!! Das wird mein neuer Favorit!!!!
Nur leider ist die gabel Weiß . Aber dafür nur aus Resten des kellers aufgebaut. Vieleicht sollte ich  noch auf dem Rahmen ein paar Weiße 
Aufkleber machen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. Mai 2009)

ich solte mal in deinen keller gucken ,schön black las es so


----------



## DockerHH (2. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir vor einer Woche ein Zyankali T bestellt und wusste nicht, ob ich mit der Rahmenfarbe weiss alles richtig gemacht habe. Heute habe ich diese Bildersammlung gefunden und es hat mich doch bestätigt
Wenns da ist, zeig ich gern mal her...


----------



## mcflops (2. Mai 2009)

moin moin , geiles bike was is das fürn dämpfer ??


----------



## flipmo1001 (2. Mai 2009)

Da habe ich ein DNM Burner RCP aus dem Keller geholt. 
Kann Ihn nur weiterempfehlen!!! Andere DNM Dämpfer bin ich
noch nicht gefahren , und habe immer geteilte Meinungen über die 
Marke gelesen. Aber der RCP..... TOP. Super Ansprechverhalten, schlägt nicht durch (durch Progressions verstellung) und die Verarbeitung
macht auch einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## mcflops (2. Mai 2009)

wo gibts den den am günstigsten ? kann der mit fox und co mithalten ?


----------



## Bodo1953 (6. Mai 2009)

hallo Leute 
ich suche für das Poison Curare ein neuen Hinterbau für wenig  geld. kann mir einer helfen wo ich so was  herbekomme.


----------



## juchhu (7. Mai 2009)

Bodo1953 schrieb:


> hallo Leute
> ich suche für das Poison Curare ein neuen Hinterbau für wenig  geld. kann mir einer helfen wo ich so was  herbekomme.



Meine Curare Hinterbau bekommst Du nicht. 

OK, was ist kleines Geld?
Und, hast schon bei POISON nachgefragt?


----------



## Bodo1953 (7. Mai 2009)

jo habe bei poison nachgefragt, gibt aber den hinterbau nicht einzeln ... und wenig geld bedeutet bei mir so um die 50 bis 75 â¬... kommt auf den zustand des hinterbaus an.


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2009)

Bodo1953 schrieb:


> jo habe bei poison nachgefragt, gibt aber den hinterbau nicht einzeln ... und wenig geld bedeutet bei mir so um die 50 bis 75 ... kommt auf den zustand des hinterbaus an.



Mhm, 50-75  wird sicherlich schwierig, da Du im Gebrauchtsektor ja wohl eher nur einen kompletten Rahmen bekommen wirst. Und da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass den einer für Deinen Wunschpreis abgibt, höchstens bei Defekt des Hauptrahmens. Sorry, leider kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcflops (8. Mai 2009)

keine garantie ?


----------



## Rumpelstilz (8. Mai 2009)

da wird sich sicher mit argumenten von wegen 'unsachgemäßer benutzung' herausgewunden


----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2009)

Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> da wird sich sicher mit argumenten von wegen 'unsachgemäßer benutzung' *herausgewunden*



Wissen oder Behauptung?
Vielleicht schreibt Bodo einfach, was passiert ist.


----------



## Bodo1953 (9. Mai 2009)

an der bremsaufnahme ist der Hinterbau gerissen


----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2009)

Bodo1953 schrieb:


> an der bremsaufnahme ist der Hinterbau gerissen



Wann hast Du den Rahmen von wem gekauft?


----------



## Bodo1953 (9. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wann hast Du den Rahmen von wem gekauft?



den rahmen habe ich vor einem 1jahr bei ebey gekauft und war tiptop ist vor 2 monaten kaputt gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebell74 (10. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine Bikes

Das ist mein altes Chaka Kapu (gleicher Hersteller wie Poison), hab ich aber wegen Geldnot verkooft 







danach hab ich mir (weil wieder kein Geld) das Poison Zyankali geholt, und hab es aber gleich bei Poison etwas "Tunen" lassen. Mittlerweile wurde schon mehrfach nachgetuned. 






Da ich aber nicht nur mit´m MTB unterwegs bin, hab ich mir was um auf die Arbeit zu fahren gebaut.


----------



## juchhu (10. Mai 2009)

Bodo1953 schrieb:


> den rahmen habe ich vor einem 1jahr bei ebey gekauft und war tiptop ist vor 2 monaten kaputt gegangen



Originalrechnung noch vorhanden?
(ebey war gebraucht oder Neubike?)


----------



## Bodo1953 (10. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Originalrechnung noch vorhanden?
> (ebey war gebraucht oder Neubike?)



war gebraucht ohne originalrechnung


----------



## juchhu (10. Mai 2009)

Bodo1953 schrieb:


> war gebraucht ohne originalrechnung



Hast Du den Sachverhalt denn POISON geschildert?


----------



## Stephan_Peters (10. Mai 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Da ich aber nicht nur mit´m MTB unterwegs bin, hab ich mir was um auf die Arbeit zu fahren gebaut.



warum Nabendynamo wenn kein licht?


----------



## rebell74 (11. Mai 2009)

zole schrieb:


> warum Nabendynamo wenn kein licht?



Der ist schon weg, hatte zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos kein anderes V-Rad...


----------



## juchhu (13. Mai 2009)

Bestelldatum: 28.04.2009
Lieferdatum: 13.05.2009

Basierend auf dem Arsen AM T 2009 mit folgenden Änderungen:


Syntace VRO-System mit Vector-Lenker
Hayes Stroker Trail
DT Swiss EX 200
DT Swiss 240s mit DT Swiss XR 4.2 d


----------



## rebell74 (13. Mai 2009)

wie breit sind die Schluffen  ?

kann man die XR4.2 problemlos mit nem NN 2,4 fahren???


----------



## juchhu (14. Mai 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> wie breit sind die Schluffen  ?
> 
> kann man die XR4.2 problemlos mit nem NN 2,4 fahren???



Ich nehme an standardmäßig 2,25".
Am Sonntag mache einen Besuch in der RG Rhein/Ruhr und schaue ich es mir an. Dann bringe ich auch meine Digitalwaage mit.

K.A. ob NN 2,4 auf XR4.2d geht. Kläre ich ab. 
Sollte aber schon möglich sein.


----------



## rebell74 (15. Mai 2009)

Dank dir, habs aber grad selbst rausgefunden.

Die XR 4.2d ist bis max. 2.35" und 90kg Fahrergewicht zugelassen....

.... bin mir nicht sicher ob sie jetzt noch nehmen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DockerHH (16. Mai 2009)

Seit zwei Tagen mein Giftzwerg, Zyankali T 2009 mit Reba Race und Avid Elixir R



​ 


​ 




Am 28.04.09 bestellt, geliefert wurde es am 14.05. Telefonische Beratung war top (bin es schon vor einem Jahr mal gefahren) und ich wurde vor dem Versand per Mail und telefon informiert, dass es nun auf die Reise nach Hamburg geht.
Macht riesig Laune ​


----------



## rebell74 (17. Mai 2009)

warum ne Elixier und nicht ne leichtere Juicy???
Kleiner Tip noch, Kettenstrebenschutz anbringen...

... ansonsten hübsches Zyankali, aber ich kann kein Weiss mehr sehen


----------



## Black Evil (17. Mai 2009)

@John: Wasn das fürne Rahmengröße ? Irre Sattelüberhöhung die du da fährst.


----------



## rebell74 (17. Mai 2009)

ja er scheint nicht grad der Kleinste zu sein... 

Hoffentlich kommt bald mal von Poison ein Alu-Rahmen ohne die optisch beschi$$enen Cantisockel....
Ich mein, verkaufen die überhaupt ein MTB mit V-Brake  ???


----------



## DockerHH (17. Mai 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> warum ne Elixier und nicht ne leichtere Juicy???
> Kleiner Tip noch, Kettenstrebenschutz anbringen...
> 
> ... ansonsten hübsches Zyankali, aber ich kann kein Weiss mehr sehen



Wurde mir von vielen empfohlen, da sie eine bessere Bremsleistung haben soll. Wegen der Farbe hätte ich lieber die Hayes Stocker Trail genommen (weiss) aber da hat mir jeder abgeraten. Habe ja auch 97kg, die zum stehen gebracht werden wollen 



Black Evil schrieb:


> @John: Wasn das fürne Rahmengröße ? Irre Sattelüberhöhung die du da fährst.



Ist ein 58er Rahmen bei 1,94m Körpergröße.


----------



## Black Evil (17. Mai 2009)

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich : selbst dieser Rahmen scheint mir noch zu klein für dich zu sein, wenn ich die vielen Spacer unter dem Vorbau sehe. Welche Länge hat denn das Steuerrohr bzw. kommst du mit der großen Sattelüberhöhung zurecht ?

Ich mag so tiefe Lenker garnicht und bin immer am rätzeln, welchen Rahmen ich nehmen muß, damit ich diesem Wunsch nicht mit 1000 Spacern nachkommen muß.


----------



## Aragonion (17. Mai 2009)

Beim Curare gehn maximal 2,5 Zoll was auch dicke ausreichen sollte 
Vom Hersteller offiziel erfragt sollte eventuel sogar stimmen


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> ja er scheint nicht grad der Kleinste zu sein...
> 
> *Hoffentlich kommt bald mal von Poison ein Alu-Rahmen ohne die optisch beschi$$enen Cantisockel....*
> Ich mein, verkaufen die überhaupt ein MTB mit V-Brake  ???



Kommt und nicht nur einer. 
Da kommt in den nächsten Monaten eine ganze Menge Neues,
aber leider, leider darf ich noch nichts verraten.
(wg. V-Brake: ja, tun sie.)


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Bestelldatum: 28.04.2009
> Lieferdatum: 13.05.2009
> 
> Basierend auf dem Arsen AM T 2009 mit folgenden Änderungen:
> ...



Jaaaaaaa, habe heute ein kurze Probefahrt gemacht.
Sehr, sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2009)

Dirk hat zu dem Arsen AM T 2009 TestBike in Sonderedition eine Galerie veröffentlicht.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (22. Mai 2009)

habe mal wieder was umgebaut ,neuer lenker(truvativ) vorbau(truvativ) ,griffe(amoeba) ,sattel(author),vorderad (alex rims supra bh mit felt racing nabe) die alten sachen kommen ins jump shot und das chaka moto geht nach leipzig


----------



## -FELIX- (24. Mai 2009)

[URL=http://s11b.directupload.net/file/d/1804/55b9qu7h_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Nagah (24. Mai 2009)

Wieso lila Griffe wenn die Zweitfarbe am Rahmen blau ist? Das wirkt nicht so gut.


----------



## mcflops (25. Mai 2009)

-FELIX- schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h...t/images/090524/temp/55b9qu7h.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



mir taugts


----------



## -FELIX- (25. Mai 2009)

Nagah schrieb:


> Wieso lila Griffe wenn die Zweitfarbe am Rahmen blau ist? Das wirkt nicht so gut.



Griffe sind schon schwarze dran hatte ja alles von meinem dirt/street Bike übernohmen ander Gabel folgt auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nagah (25. Mai 2009)

Ah, das leidige Problem mit dem Reste verwerten. 
Das kenn ich nur zu gut. Mein altes Rad war blau/weiss und mein aktuelles Poison ist/wird weiss/rot.


----------



## flipmo1001 (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
So ich habe noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert , die ich
euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. 
Die Mühle hat jetzt weiße Griffe mit kleinen Skulls .
Schwalbe Big Betty Reifen.
Und eine Sattelstütze von Crank Brothers, Joplin.
So ist es , und so bleibt es jetzt. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike!!!!
Sehr wendig , 40cm Rahmen , macht mir einen gut steifen Eindruck so, 
und auch noch sehr uphill tauglich! Ich glaub ich nehme es bald mit nach Winterberg um es da mal hart zu treten und schreibe einen Bericht daüber. Grüße , Das P


----------



## -FELIX- (29. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir richtig gut  hast du die Poison aufkleber entfernt??wollt ich auch noch machen finde nen blanken Rahmen besser.....


----------



## Rumpelstilz (29. Mai 2009)

zufrieden mit den bb performance line? ich hatte mit denen andauernd snakebites. hat mich eher geärgert und ich hab die bb recht schnell vom rad verbannt.


----------



## flipmo1001 (29. Mai 2009)

Naja die Kaufentscheidung für die BB in der Ausführung war der 
Preis. Habe beide zusammen für 29,95 bekommen. Und da ja so ein
Reifen ein verschleißteil ist , und nicht für immer bleibt dachte ich ......
das teste ich mal. Und bis jetzt kein Kummer gehabt.
Mit wieviel Bar hast Du die BB gefahren ?


----------



## Rumpelstilz (29. Mai 2009)

flipmo1001 schrieb:


> Naja die Kaufentscheidung für die BB in der Ausführung war der
> Preis. Habe beide zusammen für 29,95 bekommen. Und da ja so ein
> Reifen ein verschleißteil ist , und nicht für immer bleibt dachte ich ......
> das teste ich mal. Und bis jetzt kein Kummer gehabt.
> Mit wieviel Bar hast Du die BB gefahren ?



keine ahnung muss ich zugeben  aber ziemlich hart aufgepumpt war das prolblem mit den snakebites natürlich weniger eklatant, aber der reifen dafür wie ein stück hartplastik. ich hab mir jetzt über die bucht einen satz syncros bht geholt für wenig geld und die begeistern allein durch den völlig überlegenen grip.


----------



## Alffelix (3. Juni 2009)

hi,

bin neu hier und das ist mein eigenbau aus arsen am 09 rahmenkit


----------



## juchhu (5. Juni 2009)

Alffelix schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> bin neu hier und das ist mein eigenbau aus arsen am 09 rahmenkit



Sieht gut aus. Dämpfer und Gabel 






Zyankali Xi Disc 2009 mit Reba SL 2009 Poploc


----------



## sylantkilla (8. Juni 2009)

-FELIX- schrieb:


> Gefällt mir richtig gut  hast du die Poison aufkleber entfernt??wollt ich auch noch machen finde nen blanken Rahmen besser.....




Aufkleber????


----------



## Illuminus (9. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nagah (10. Juni 2009)

Ein wunderschönes Zyankali! 

Was sind denn das für Laufräder?


----------



## Illuminus (10. Juni 2009)

is ein E605...    XTR/Revo/XR4.2D


----------



## Nagah (11. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder ins Fettnäpfchen getreten. 
Aber es ist einfach schön!

Waren die XR4.2D standardmässig in weiss?


----------



## Aragonion (11. Juni 2009)

Na endlich auch mal wieder ein Cleaning Freak der die ganzen Aufkleber abmacht und der puristischen Line fröhnt der klaren Schönheit


----------



## Illuminus (11. Juni 2009)

^^ jepp weniger is mehr 

Die felgen kann man schon in weiÃ kaufen.. kosten dann halt 5â¬ mehr als die schwarzen


----------



## Nagah (11. Juni 2009)

Shit, jetz will ich n neuen Laufradsatz :/


----------



## 3rdtwin (15. Juni 2009)

@Illuminus, erstma danke für die guten Bilder! Was isn das für ne Rahmenhöhe? Und was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem Zyankali und dem E605 Rahmen?


----------



## Illuminus (16. Juni 2009)

Servus, das is ein 54cm Rahmen, bin 188 und hab 89cm Schrittlänge, mit nem 110er Vorbau passt es perfekt zu mir.

Der unterschied zum Zyankali ist, dass leichtere Alurohre verwendet wurden und der E605 Rahmen besitzt ne Bremsmomentabstützung im hinteren Bereich.
Das oberrohr ist im hinteren Bereich auch nich abgeflacht und und und...


----------



## rene04 (19. Juni 2009)

tach, 

meines ist zwar noch im aufbau aber ich will euch die bilder nicht vorenthalten.

- curare rahmen
- manitu dämpfer
- rock shox domain federgabel
- HR: Felge: Alexrims / Nabe: novatec steckachse / Mantel: Scott Ozon
- VR: Felge: SingleTrack / Mantel: Scott Ozon
- Bremse: Avid Juicy 3.5 185/160
- Steuersatz: fsa mallet
- Umwerfer: Deore
- Schaltung: XT Shadow
...


gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solingrider (20. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein VX


----------



## rene04 (20. Juni 2009)

Solingrider schrieb:


> Hier mal mein VX



na, wo isses denn?


----------



## Solingrider (20. Juni 2009)

mhm behindert geht net mit dem link 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/390692


----------



## flipmo1001 (20. Juni 2009)

Juhu ! 
Es geht weiter. Ich stelle vor, mein nächstes Projekt. 
Habe es heute mal auf die schnelle zusammengesteckt. 
Da kommt nächste Woche (wenn die post mal in den Quark kommt)
noch eine Marzocchi Super T rein. Ein Dämpfer mit richtiger Einbaulänge
der jetzt hat nur 190mm, aber ich hatte nichts anderes zur Hand.
Und eine andere Kurbel mit KeFü. Und dann gibts auch neue Fotos.
Aber ich wollte es schonmal vorstellen.


----------



## mick_1978! (21. Juni 2009)

Hey zusammen,

jemand Interesse an meinem Bike?






Ausstattung is wie folgt:

Rahmen: CMP Moto Größe L (50) aka Poison Curare
Gabel: Magura Wotan
Dämpfer: Manitou 3 Way SPV
LRS: vorne: Sun Single Track auf Sun Nabe
hinten: Sun Single Track auf PZ Racing
Nobby Nics oder Big Bettys
Schaltung: komplett XT 2008
Bremse: Avid Code
Sonstiges: FSA Parts
Xpedo Pedale
evtl. Kind Shocks i900 (je nach Angebot)

Bei Interesse einfach ne kurze PN.

Schönes Restwochenende, Mick


----------



## -FELIX- (23. Juni 2009)

flipmo1001 schrieb:


> Juhu !
> Es geht weiter. Ich stelle vor, mein nächstes Projekt.
> Habe es heute mal auf die schnelle zusammengesteckt.
> Da kommt nächste Woche (wenn die post mal in den Quark kommt)
> ...



Find ich klasse das Bike, bis auf dem vorbau gefällt mir nicht ansonsten was is das für ein dämpfer genau??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipmo1001 (23. Juni 2009)

Der Dämpfer auf dem Bild ist schon raus und jetzt ist ein Manitou
Evolver Isx-4 drin. Mal schauen ob ich mit dem zufrieden bin.
Ich hoffe morgen kommt die Gabel , und dann gibts das nächste Foto.


----------



## robert-muc (24. Juni 2009)

Dank fortgesetztem Sauwetter war Zeit zum Schrauben...
Gabel endlich mal komplett hergerichtet und drangebaut, führt sich so schonmal sehr gut an.
Von den 145mm sind tatsächlich 150mm nutzbar (hab den zusätzlichen Bottomout-Spacer ("Tire Clearance Update") eingespart, auch so ist leicht genug Platz mit 2,4er Reifen), und baut dabei niedriger als die Marzocchi bei 140 (davon nax. 120 nutzbar) mm. IT ist und bleibt das einzige imo. wirklich nutzbare Absenksystem, das Geschraube mit ATA/U-Turn ist einfach nix).
Dank besagtem Dreckswetter nur Hütten-Bild


----------



## Marc B (25. Juni 2009)

Welches Gabel-Modell ist es genau?


----------



## rene04 (25. Juni 2009)

so, männer, jetzt is fast fertisch. muss nur noch die vr bremse anbauen.

gruesse


----------



## robert-muc (25. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Welches Gabel-Modell ist es genau?



Nixon 05/06 (06er Platinum, deren Dämpfer vom Vorbesitzer geschrottet wurde, mit dem Oberteil und Dämpfereinheit aus einer 05er).
Mal sehen, wie gut sich das Teil so macht. Schlechter als die All Mountain SL1 kanns ja kaum werden...

Wann wirds hier endlich wieder trockner?

BTW, die Kurbel ist wohl die längste Zeit drangewesen, Lager macht langsam die Grätsche.
Neu ziemlich sicher zweifach, 20-34, das dritte hab ich im nicht-Renneinsatz vielleicht fünfmal gebraucht.


----------



## Nagah (26. Juni 2009)

Und welchen 2-fach Schalthebel möchtest du dazu verwenden? Mir würde spontan keiner einfallen (hab auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, da ich eigentlich seit ich öfter fahre auch keine 3 Kettenblätter brauche).


----------



## mick_1978! (26. Juni 2009)

Kannst jeden Trigger nehmen. Musst nur die Endanschlagsschraube des Umwerfers soweit reinschrauben, dass du maximal nur aufs 2te Ritzel schalten kannst.


----------



## Nagah (26. Juni 2009)

Zweifach Kurbeln haben also den selben Abstand zwischen grossem und kleinen Ritzel wie die dreifachen? Das ist gut zu wissen!

Weiter mal mit neuen Bildern:
(Seit dem letzten mal kam eine neue Gabel, Schalthebel, Ritzel, Kette, Flaschenhalter und Griffe hinzu)


----------



## juchhu (26. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqlGKRBS7yg"]YouTube - POISON Zyankali[/ame]

Zyankali Xi 2009 mit Reba SL aus der RG Rhein/Ruhr


----------



## Krystiänna (26. Juni 2009)

Hallöchen

Meines ist nach 3 Wochen Wartezeit dann auch eingetroffen...
Hallo Canyon und Radon Wartende ..._*3 WOCHEN*_
für ein individuell aufgebautes Bike
























LG der Krys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (26. Juni 2009)

Kurze Frage bei alls den Posisons hier : Hat jemand den Rohloff/Excenter-Rahmen und kann mir sagen wie die Zuggegenhaltung realisiert ist ?


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Kurze Frage bei alls den Posisons hier : Hat jemand den Rohloff/Excenter-Rahmen und kann mir sagen wie die Zuggegenhaltung realisiert ist ?



http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...=1&lay1=2&lay2=1&lay3=2&lay4=0&prodid=6740-42



> FACTS and FEATURES
> ...
> Selbstklemmender Innenlager Exenter mit Kettenspannfunktion, Zugführung für Rohloff Speehub.
> Natürlich ist der Rahmen mit Cantisockeln und Scheibenbremsaufnahmen nach I.S. ausgestattet.


----------



## flipmo1001 (27. Juni 2009)

So nun mit neuer Gabel und Dämpfer.
Fehlen tut jetzt noch  andere Kurbel , und schwarze 
kabelbinder. Habe es gerade an der Waage gehabt : 18,2 Kilo.


----------



## Black Evil (28. Juni 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...=1&lay1=2&lay2=1&lay3=2&lay4=0&prodid=6740-42



@juchhu: Danke für deine Mühe, aber mir scheint, du weißt nicht was ein Zuggegenhalter ist bzw. damit gemeint ist. 
Das der Rahmen ein excentrisches Tretlager hat ist mir klar.

Es interessiert mich, ob man zwingend die externe Zugansteuerung verwenden muß, oder irgendwie dafür gesorgt ist, dass ich die interne weiter verwenden kann. Letzteres wäre der Fall, wenn man diesbezüglich konstruktive Vorkehrungen getroffen hätte. 
Es wäre ja ziemlich dämlich, wenn ich mir einen als "Rohloff-Rahmen" bezeichneten Rahmen kaufe und ich dann mit dieser blöden Klemmschelle wieder etwas am Cantisockel improvisieren muß....


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> @juchhu: Danke für deine Mühe, aber mir scheint, du weißt nicht was ein Zuggegenhalter ist bzw. damit gemeint ist.
> Das der Rahmen ein excentrisches Tretlager hat ist mir klar.
> 
> Es interessiert mich, ob man zwingend die externe Zugansteuerung verwenden muß, oder irgendwie dafür gesorgt ist, dass ich die interne weiter verwenden kann. Letzteres wäre der Fall, wenn man diesbezüglich konstruktive Vorkehrungen getroffen hätte.
> Es wäre ja ziemlich dämlich, wenn ich mir einen als "Rohloff-Rahmen" bezeichneten Rahmen kaufe und ich dann mit dieser blöden Klemmschelle wieder etwas am Cantisockel improvisieren muß....



Ich hatte auch nicht behauptet, dass mein Post den Anspruch hat, Deine Frage umfassend zu beantworten.

Du bekommst von mir per PN einen Ansprechpartner bei POISON mit Durchwahl genannt. Der kann und wird Dir sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## Silent (28. Juni 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> @juchhu: Danke für deine Mühe, aber mir scheint, du weißt nicht was ein Zuggegenhalter ist bzw. damit gemeint ist.
> Das der Rahmen ein excentrisches Tretlager hat ist mir klar.
> 
> Es interessiert mich, ob man zwingend die externe Zugansteuerung verwenden muß, oder irgendwie dafür gesorgt ist, dass ich die interne weiter verwenden kann. Letzteres wäre der Fall, wenn man diesbezüglich konstruktive Vorkehrungen getroffen hätte.
> Es wäre ja ziemlich dämlich, wenn ich mir einen als "Rohloff-Rahmen" bezeichneten Rahmen kaufe und ich dann mit dieser blöden Klemmschelle wieder etwas am Cantisockel improvisieren muß....


Wenn ich das richtig deute was Du möchtest, dann steht dazu was auf der Rohloffseite:


> *Schaltansteuerung/Schaltzugverlegung - der Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14
> Ansteuerarten*
> [...]
> Dadurch ist prinzipiell ein Umbau auf die jeweils andere Schaltansteuerung möglich. Bei Verwendung einer Scheibenbremse muss die externe Schaltansteuerung eingesetzt werden!



Also wird die externe Schaltansteuerung verwendet, wie man auch auf dem Bild sehen kann:





Die Schaltzugverlegung am Zyankali-Rohloff-Rahmen befindet sich am Unterrohr, während sich bei einer "normalen" Schaltung die Zugverlegung am Oberrohr befindet.

Was ist jetzt mit den Cantisockel?


----------



## Black Evil (28. Juni 2009)

NEIN ! Warum werde ich denn immer so missverstanden ? Meine Frage bezieht sich ausschließlich auf den Rahmen ! Dort muß doch, bei einem expliziten Rohloff-Rahmen, eine Vorkehrung getroffen worden sein, um die interne Schaltansteuerung verwenden zu können.....

@juchhu: Vielen Dank für die Informationen !!


----------



## flotking (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo, kurze Frage an alle Curare-Fahrer:
Hat jemand ne 200mm-Scheibe am Hinterrad verbaut?
Bei mir passt das nicht, obwohl es telefonisch zugesichert gehen sollte.
Gruß FLotking


----------



## Nagah (29. Juni 2009)

Inwiefern "passt" es nicht? Versuch dich ein wenig genauer auszudrücken.
Schleift die Scheibe am Rahmen oder was passiert da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flotking (29. Juni 2009)

Ok, also die Scheibe (Avid Juicy) schleift an der unteren Strebe.
Bin leicht irritiert, weil mir am Telefon gesagt wurde, dass 200mm Scheiben kein Problem sind ( die verbauen ja selbst die Code) und es nun nicht passt.
Auf meine Anfrage von letzter Woche hieß es, der Rahmen sei nur für 180er-Scheiben gedacht.


----------



## mick_1978! (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich fahr nen 2007er CMP Moto aka Poison Curare.....mit 200er Scheiben. Passt alles bestens.

Fotos wären zur evtl. Fehleranalyse super.


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2009)

flotking schrieb:


> Hallo, kurze Frage an alle Curare-Fahrer:
> Hat jemand ne 200mm-Scheibe am Hinterrad verbaut?
> Bei mir passt das nicht, obwohl es telefonisch zugesichert gehen sollte.
> Gruß FLotking



Unsere Curare TestBikes sind mit Avid CODE am VR und HR und mit 203-Scheiben ausgerüstet. Da schleift nichts.

Der Arsen AM Rahmen kann dagegen keine 200er Scheibe aufnehmen und ist nur bis 180 am HR freigegeben.

Was für eine HR-Nabe fährst du?

PS: Original Avid 203mm Scheibe oder eine andere ggf. größere Scheibe?


----------



## flotking (29. Juni 2009)

Sind die originalen Scheiben und XT-Nabe.
Hier mal ein Bild:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das Bild ist etwas klein, aber im Fotoalbum ist es in groß zu sehen.
Auf dem Foto ist das Fahrrad kopfüber, die Scheibe schleift an der unteren Strebe (also die "Kettenstrebe" auf der linken Seite).
Vielleicht sollte ich noch dazu sagen, dass es ein 2008er-Rahmen ist.


----------



## mick_1978! (29. Juni 2009)

Mmmmmhhh, da bin ich ratlos. 

Die Nabe sitzt aber schon mittig, oder? Ist die Scheibe direkt auf der Aufnahme montiert oder hast diese Scheiben drunter?


----------



## Solingrider (29. Juni 2009)

> So nun mit neuer Gabel und Dämpfer.
> Fehlen tut jetzt noch andere Kurbel , und schwarze
> kabelbinder. Habe es gerade an der Waage gehabt : 18,2 Kilo.


welche gabel ist das ?
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flotking (29. Juni 2009)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Mmmmmhhh, da bin ich ratlos.
> 
> Die Nabe sitzt aber schon mittig, oder? Ist die Scheibe direkt auf der Aufnahme montiert oder hast diese Scheiben drunter?



Hab das Laufrad genau so wie es ist ein Jahr in nem Canyon Nerve drin gehabt.
Dann werd ich mich mal ans Telefon klemmen und der Sache auf den Grund gehen.
Trotzdem danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2009)

flotking schrieb:


> Sind die originalen Scheiben und XT-Nabe.
> Hier mal ein Bild:
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm, genauso sieht es beim Arsen AM Hinterbau aus.
Bei meinem Curare TestBike sind noch ein paar mm Platz.


----------



## sylantkilla (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe einen Curare Rahmen von 2008 und fahre ne 190er Scheibe.
Ich habe gerade mal auf Grund der Diskussion mal nachgeschaut - ne 200er würde bei mir auch schleifen so wie das aussieht...

Eventuell gibt es ja unterschiedliche Hinterbauten bei verschiedenen Modelljahren?

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2009)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen Curare Rahmen von 2008 und fahre ne 190er Scheibe.
> Ich habe gerade mal auf Grund der Diskussion mal nachgeschaut - ne 200er würde bei mir auch schleifen so wie das aussieht...
> 
> *Eventuell gibt es ja unterschiedliche Hinterbauten bei verschiedenen Modelljahren?*
> ...



Das ist sehr gut möglich, da von Saison zu Saison immer wieder kleine Verbesserung vorgenommen werden.


----------



## red-dog (30. Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein Schnappschuss von vorhin(Handyqualität, reiche aber bald noch mal bessere nach) von meinem E605.







PS: Züge werden noch gekürzt


----------



## flipmo1001 (30. Juni 2009)

Gefällt mir gut dein Bike

P.S. Besonders der Ständer in Wurzelholzoptik. Wo bekommt man die?


----------



## red-dog (30. Juni 2009)

flipmo1001 schrieb:


> P.S. Besonders der Ständer in Wurzelholzoptik. Wo bekommt man die?


Hehe, war ein Zufallsfund, lag genau da wo ich angehalten habe   war wirklich perfekt geformt zum abstützen des Bikes


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2009)

red-dog schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Schnappschuss von vorhin(Handyqualität, reiche aber bald noch mal bessere nach) von meinem E605.
> 
> ...
> 
> PS: Züge werden noch gekürzt



Klasse  Sieht gut aus.

Gewicht?


----------



## red-dog (30. Juni 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Klasse  Sieht gut aus.
> 
> Gewicht?


Laut Angelwaage(nicht digital) ca. 10,5 kg

Werde aber nochmal ne genauere Messung vornehmen


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2009)

red-dog schrieb:


> Laut Angelwaage(nicht digital) ca. 10,5 kg
> 
> Werde aber nochmal ne genauere Messung vornehmen



Hmm. Mach mal digital.

Das E605 Xi 2009 TestBike mit RS Reba SL 2009 Poploc und PDM540 wiegt genau 11,2 kg, mit neuer Digitalwaage gewogen (Delta = +/- 20g)







Ich find das E605 geil. Leicht, preiswert und schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2009)

red-dog schrieb:


> Laut Angelwaage(nicht digital) ca. 10,5 kg
> 
> Werde aber nochmal ne genauere Messung vornehmen



OT ON

Und deutlich preiswerter als der Bussard/Milan.
Hab mir mal gerade das TANNENWALD-Projekt angeschaut.

Ich will mich ja nicht aus dem Fenster legen, aber mit den verbauten Komponenten sollte ein E605 unter 10,5 kg wiegen. 
Egal, sehen trotzdem im TANNENWALD-Design gut aus.

OT OFF


----------



## Aragonion (1. Juli 2009)

Bei Mir schleift nix an der Avid Code mit 2x 203 mm.
Was schwächeres kämm Mir vom Style her auch grad als 100 Kg + Rider nie im Leben ans Curare


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2009)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Bei Mir schleift nix an der Avid Code mit 2x 203 mm.
> Was schwächeres kämm Mir vom Style her auch grad als 100 Kg + Rider nie im Leben ans Curare



Yepp, alle die die Avid CODE bisher am Curare Probe gefahren sind,
waren beeindruckt und begeistert.


----------



## Sally7790 (1. Juli 2009)

Mein neues Bike von Poison 

das foto ist direkt nach dem kauf gemacht worden... in ner woche sieht das mit sicherheit nicht mehr so aus...


----------



## Nagah (1. Juli 2009)

Also die Bar-Ends würd ich gleich ma zurück an Poison gehen lassen.


----------



## Sally7790 (1. Juli 2009)

Nagah schrieb:


> Also die Bar-Ends würd ich gleich ma zurück an Poison gehen lassen.



hehe die sind noch von meinem alten fahrrad, ein lakes... (schäm^^)
aber wie die aussehen ist mir relativ egal, hauptsache sie erfüllen ihre funktion 
und das gilt bei mir fürs ganze rad, alles was funktioniert, auch wenns dreckig ist, bleibt bei mir dreckig. bin doch net bekloppt und putz mein fahrrad von oben bis unten


----------



## Nagah (1. Juli 2009)

Ich schon. Ein schmutziges Rad warten macht mir keinen Spaß.


----------



## Aragonion (2. Juli 2009)

Könnte Mir auch Gustav M in 210/210 vorstellen an meinem Curare anstelle der 203/203 Code aber die standen nicht im Konfigurator aber wenn die drin gewessen währen währ Ich woll Schwach geworden troz merklicher Preisdifferenz und harter justzierzung da die zum schleifen neigen sollen exessive.
Reicht erstmal jedenfalls bis zur nächsten Gewichtszunahme mit den Codes


----------



## Nagah (2. Juli 2009)

Die Gustl hat tendenziell ein leichtes Schleifen welches du auch nicht wegjustieren kannst. Das liegt an der Bauart. 

Ich hatte die Gustav eine zeitlang auf meinem Hardtail (mit 190mm Scheibe) und muss schon sagen daß es ne echt geile Bremse ist. Dich darf nur das minimale Schleifen nicht stören (sehr empfindliche Naturen stören sich an dem Geräusch. Bremsen tut es einen aber nicht wirklich), der exorbitante Preis und natürlich das krasse Gewicht.
Wobei das Gewicht nicht unbedingt als Nachteil gewertet werden muss, denn Gewicht macht Standfest. Und das ist die Gustav. In allen Lebenslagen. Und Dosierbar ist sie auch sehr gut. Ach...*schwärm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (2. Juli 2009)

Wenn jemand ein fast neues furan mit Vivid oder x-4 Dämpfer haben will, habe eins zu verkaufen.


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. Juli 2009)

Nagah schrieb:


> Die Gustl hat tendenziell ein leichtes Schleifen welches du auch nicht wegjustieren kannst. Das liegt an der Bauart.
> 
> Ich hatte die Gustav eine zeitlang auf meinem Hardtail (mit 190mm Scheibe) und muss schon sagen daß es ne echt geile Bremse ist. Dich darf nur das minimale Schleifen nicht stören (sehr empfindliche Naturen stören sich an dem Geräusch. Bremsen tut es einen aber nicht wirklich), der exorbitante Preis und natürlich das krasse Gewicht.
> Wobei das Gewicht nicht unbedingt als Nachteil gewertet werden muss, denn Gewicht macht Standfest. Und das ist die Gustav. In allen Lebenslagen. Und Dosierbar ist sie auch sehr gut. Ach...*schwärm*



da kann ich dir nur beipflichten...ich habe seit etwa einem halben jahr die gustl an meinem curare...hab sie günstig erworben und wollte mal sehen, ob ich wirklich nen unterschied merke!
egal welches wetter, ob park oder trail. die kann echt nichts schocken. die dosierbarkeit is unglaublich...und schleifen tut sie auch nicht mehr als andere...


----------



## cos75 (4. Juli 2009)

Eine Gustav M muss nicht teuer sein:
http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=309


----------



## Aragonion (5. Juli 2009)

Und wo liegt der Harken bei diesem günstigen Preis ??
Sowas ist sicher mit Vorsicht zu genießen auch wenn es nicht das aktuelste Model ist.


----------



## flipmo1001 (11. Juli 2009)

So .....
Ich denke so bleibt es erstmal.
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten habe ich noch geändert.
Neu ist : Ein Marzocchi direkt Vorbau. Hinten eine 180er Scheibe.
            Eine Shaman Enduro KeFü ( alle drei Kettenblätter lassen sich sauber 
            schalten , hatte ich ja nicht geglaubt).


----------



## robert-muc (11. Juli 2009)

Die Frage ist:
Warum dreifach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipmo1001 (11. Juli 2009)

Die Antwort auf deine Frage ist ganz einfach:
Ich hatte als ich das Bike zusammengebaut habe nur eine Dreifach hier liegen.
Also wollte ich mir eine schöne zweifach kaufen . 
Habe aber von meinem Bekannten jetzt diese Kefü bekommen bevor ich die neue Kurbel kaufen konnte. Also erstmal ranbauen.
Und jetzt wo es  einwandfrei arbeitet denk ich mir warum extra Geld für die 
Zweifach ausgeben ??? Solange die jetzige noch hält bleibt sie dran und wird erst dann gegen eine 2fach ersetzt wenn sie auf den Schrott muß .

P.S. Und dazu gucken meine ganzen Mitfahrer immer so aus der Wäsche  wenn ich mit dem Rad relativ Problemloß
Höhenmeter reiße. Ist natürlich nicht der Zweck des Rades ,, ja ja. Dafür habe ich eigentlich andere. .....Aber witzig.


----------



## Totoxl (12. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem


----------



## mick_1978! (12. Juli 2009)

@ flipmo: Erst mal.......schickes Rad.

Aber.......



flipmo1001 schrieb:


> P.S. Und dazu gucken meine ganzen Mitfahrer immer so aus der Wäsche  wenn ich mit dem Rad relativ Problemloß
> Höhenmeter reiße.



Dazu braucht man doch kein großes Kettenblatt. 

Aus der Kurbel kannst du anz schnell ne 2 fach machen. Bashguard für n Zwanni aus m Bikemarkt, großes Kettenblatt runter Bashguard drauf. Dann noch nen mittleres 36er oder 38er Ritzel drauf und Zack.....hast für 30-40 Euro ne 2fach Kurbel.

Ich würd evtl. noch den Spacerturm wegmachen. Kommt die Front tiefer und du hast in Anliegern mehr Druck auf m Vorderrad. 

Greetz Mick


----------



## Black Evil (12. Juli 2009)

Kann es eigendlich sein, dass hier noch kein einziger Rohloff-Rahmen von Poison abgelichtet wurde ? Kann mal einer so ein Bild einfügen ?


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (12. Juli 2009)

du immer mit deinem rohloff


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (12. Juli 2009)

geile signatur übrigens universel anwendbar zb."Einer dieser crosscountyfahrer wollte mich testen. Ich genoss seine Leber mit ein paar backed beanes, dazu eine ausgezeichnete warme milch."


----------



## ptrckd (18. Juli 2009)

mein zyankali, vorgestern angekommen...


----------



## NomBre (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo bin neu hier und möcht auch mal mein Bike vorstellen.

Ist ein Zyankali T!

Alles Serienausstattung bis auf den Lenker, Griffe und Sattel. Habe einen längeren Lenker genommen als bei Standardausstattung. Griffe hab ich auch geändert, Moosgummi is sicherlicht nicht das beste. Und halt nen weißen Sattel. Kommt ganz chick rüber finde ich


----------



## Nagah (20. Juli 2009)

Nächstes mal wenigstens fürs Photo das/die hässliche/n Spritzschutzblech/e entfernen. *schauder*


----------



## booky (20. Juli 2009)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2009)

ptrckd schrieb:


> mein zyankali, vorgestern angekommen...


----------



## booky (21. Juli 2009)

hab mein curare auch in schwarzmatt und mit den grauen decals bestellt..endlich sehe ich wie es damit aussieht


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2009)

booky schrieb:


> hab mein curare auch in schwarzmatt und mit den grauen decals bestellt..endlich sehe ich wie es damit aussieht



Ich finde auch, dass das klasse aussieht.
Viel Spass mit Deinem Curare.
In der TestBike Sonderedtion ist es mein absoluter Favorit.


----------



## Macjackson (21. Juli 2009)

Hab gestern meinen Custom Rahmen von POISON-Bikes abgeholt. Das Rahmenmodell ist der Taxin Dirt Rahmen. Farbe: Metallicgrün und Decals in Mintgrün. Die Jungs sind echt super, ist genauso wie ich ihn haben wollte. Die Zeichnungen habe ich gemacht und der Designer hat mich echt gut beraten, wie man sie am besten aufbringen kann. Danke nochmal an "juchu" bzw. Martin, der den Kontakt hergestellt hat.

Weitere Fotos kann man hier anschauen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/152071

Gruß,

Ronny


----------



## Nagah (22. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> In der TestBike Sonderedtion ist es mein absoluter Favorit.



Viel zu bunt. Oder wenn schon bunt, dann zu langweilig.


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass das klasse aussieht.
> Viel Spass mit Deinem Curare.
> In der TestBike Sonderedtion ist es mein absoluter Favorit.



wirklich, also geschmack sieht anders aus...weiß nich, was die sich da denken in der kreativen abteilung...


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2009)

Nagah schrieb:


> Viel zu bunt. Oder wenn schon bunt, dann zu langweilig.



Unterhalten wir uns über Ronnys DirtBikes oder über das Curare TestBike?

Wenn ums DirtBike von Ronny geht, sollte über Geschmack nicht gestritten werden. Ich finde es klasse, dass POISON die Wünsche der Kunden individuell umsetzt. Und so ein eigenes Design hat schon was.

Wenn es aber um das Curare TestBike, dann sollte man sich folgende Frage stellen:

Was ist der Sinn eines TestBikes?
Es soll eine gute Ausstattung haben und bei Fahrten auffallen.
Macht es das? 
Ich kann zumindest aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sagen: Ja, das macht es.

Ich persönlich würde schwarz mit orangen Decals favorisieren.
Aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Nagah (23. Juli 2009)

Ich meinte das Poison testbike. Klar soll es auffallen, aber das geht auch gutaussehend und nicht nur nach dem Motto "negative publicity ist auch publicity".

Und Poison KANN schöne Räder designen.


----------



## juchhu (23. Juli 2009)

Nagah schrieb:


> Ich meinte das Poison testbike. Klar soll es auffallen, aber das geht auch gutaussehend und nicht nur nach dem Motto "*negative publicity ist auch publicity*".
> 
> Und Poison KANN schöne Räder designen.



OK, ich finde Deine Aussage zwar übertrieben, akzeptiere aber gerne, dass wir unterschiedliche Geschmäcker und Ansichten haben.

Wichtig ist letztlich nur, dass POISON das Projekt POISON ON TOUR unterstützt. Übrigens bist Du bisher der Einzige, der sich (so) negativ über das Curarae-TestBike-Design ausgelassen hat.
Wir haben die Kritik aufgenommen und in das neue 2010er-Design einfließen lassen.

Heute soll ich das neue 2010er-Design bekommen.
Das erste 2010-er TestBike verläßt heute die Pulverei und wird aufgebaut. Bis schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booky (23. Juli 2009)

Die sollen bei Poison lieber mein Bike endlich fertig bauen, bevor sie sich die Zeit für die 2010er Modelle nehmen! Habe heute mit Poison telefoniert und mir wurde zugesagt, dass mein Curare spätestens Mittwoch in den Versand geht. Es fehlt wohl noch die SLX Kurbel...Naja bleibt abzuwarten, ob sie ihr Versprechen einhalten. Ich kann nämlich nicht mehr lange warten bzw. ruhig schlafen!


----------



## juchhu (24. Juli 2009)

booky schrieb:


> *Die sollen bei Poison lieber mein Bike endlich fertig bauen, bevor sie sich die Zeit für die 2010er Modelle nehmen!* Habe heute mit Poison telefoniert und mir wurde zugesagt, dass mein Curare spätestens Mittwoch in den Versand geht. Es fehlt wohl noch die SLX Kurbel...Naja bleibt abzuwarten, ob sie ihr Versprechen einhalten. Ich kann nämlich nicht mehr lange warten bzw. ruhig schlafen!





Du weißt aber schon, dass bei POISON mehr als ein Mitarbeiter arbeitet.
Und diejenigen, die mit der Produktion Deines Rads beschäftigt sind, haben überhaupt nichts mit der Design-Abteilung zu tun.

BTW: Wie viele Arbeitstage sind denn seit der Bestellung (ggf. Auftragsbestätigung/Geldeingang) vergangen?

EDIT: Nur mal so zur Info. Unsere TestBikeBestellungen werden wie normale Kundenbestellungen behandelt. First in, first out. Es gibt also keine Sonderbehandlung. Derzeit sind aber keine TestBikes in Produktion, weil wir noch auf die Freigabe der 2010er-Designs warten.


----------



## booky (24. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass bei POISON mehr als ein Mitarbeiter arbeitet.
> Und diejenigen, die mit der Produktion Deines Rads beschäftigt sind, haben überhaupt nichts mit der Design-Abteilung zu tun.
> 
> BTW: Wie viele Arbeitstage sind denn seit der Bestellung (ggf. Auftragsbestätigung/Geldeingang) vergangen?



Selbstverständlich weiß ich das Juchhu. Das war ja auch mehr spaßig gemeint! Arbeitstage sind es heute genau 16. Deswegen bin ich auch sehr erstaunt, dass wohl angeblich nur noch die Kurbel fehlt. Die Suntour Epicon RLD ist im Moment wohl nicht lieferbar. Stattdessen wird eine Rock Shox Recon 351 ohne Aufpreis verbaut. Mit diesem Kompromiss kann ich sehr gut leben
Wenn dem so ist was der Herr am Telefon gesagt hat, bin ich mit dem Kundenservice bei Poison äußerst zufrieden!!! Die Vergangenheit, hat da ja leider anderes gezeigt


----------



## ptrckd (24. Juli 2009)

booky schrieb:


> Stattdessen wird eine Rock Shox Recon 351 ohne Aufpreis verbaut. Mit diesem Kompromiss kann ich sehr gut leben


ich hab bei meinem auch ohne aufpreis eine teurere gabel bekommen (menja statt reba sl) weil sie nicht in der gewünschten farbe lieferbar war..


----------



## Felixxx (25. Juli 2009)

Poison Taxin Rahmen in 45cm aus 2007, Cantisockel und unnütze Zuggegenhalter weggeschliffen. Nachdem der Rahmen die erste Jahreshälfte im dunklen Keller verbrachte, hab' ich ihn wieder aufgebaut. Macht irre Spaß das Teil und mit kurzer Sattelstütze war ich diesen Monat in den Bikeparks Winterberg und Bischofsmais.











Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## Bad_Brain (25. Juli 2009)

Hier auch mal mein custom Poison/Chaka.

Neue Gabel, neue Lackierung.Was man nicht alles macht wenn man Schlüsselbein gebrochen und Zeit hat

MFG BB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. Juli 2009)

So eine Custom-Lackierung macht echt was her - sehr schickes Design an dem Poison/Chaka. Dagegen sah mein Chaka-Dirtbike damals etwas eintönig aus


----------



## Bad_Brain (26. Juli 2009)

Danke


----------



## booky (27. Juli 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Poison Taxin Rahmen in 45cm aus 2007, Cantisockel und unnütze Zuggegenhalter weggeschliffen. Nachdem der Rahmen die erste Jahreshälfte im dunklen Keller verbrachte, hab' ich ihn wieder aufgebaut. Macht irre Spaß das Teil und mit kurzer Sattelstütze war ich diesen Monat in den Bikeparks Winterberg und Bischofsmais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein abolut geiler Singlespeeder. Schön clean! Gefällt sehr


----------



## trl (27. Juli 2009)

Hab da auch noch mein altes Bike...


----------



## SebiJones (30. Juli 2009)

mein Selbstaufbau:


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. August 2009)

update ,neue highroller ,neue tektro auriga comp 203mm v+h,neue lenk/vorb kombi und alles freundlich schwarz


----------



## Hellraca (2. August 2009)

Meins auch bitte! Parts zähle ich nicht erst auf, die änderen sich sowieso ständig.


----------



## Marc B (10. August 2009)

@Hellraca: Ist das ein Stahllenker am Furan? Sieht meinem so ähnlich


----------



## Hellraca (10. August 2009)

Ist ein Fireeye Cro-mo.


----------



## booky (11. August 2009)

So es ist angerichtet. Mein Curare ist seit zwei Tagen auf den heimischen Trails aktiv! Der Velo BMX Sattel ist aber absolutes Gift für mein Po. Ansonsten macht das Teil Spaß ohne Ende! Fotos folgen, wenn ich mit dem Setup fertig bin und Zeit habe. Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. August 2009)

booky schrieb:


> So es ist angerichtet. Mein Curare ist seit zwei Tagen auf den heimischen Trails aktiv! *Der Velo BMX Sattel ist aber absolutes Gift für mein Po*. Ansonsten macht das Teil Spaß ohne Ende! Fotos folgen, wenn ich mit dem Setup fertig bin und Zeit habe. Ride on!



 Mach Dir nichts daraus, ging mir genauso.
Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?t=969
Habe dann den Sattel gegen Selle Italia NT1 getauscht.
Das hat zwar auch noch ein paar Tage Eingewöhungszeit  'gekostet', aber jetzt klappts super mit dem NT1.


----------



## Stuner (16. August 2009)

mete schrieb:


>


Das ist geil!
Welche Bremsen sind das?


----------



## Sdiefel (17. August 2009)

Stuner schrieb:


> Das ist geil!
> Welche Bremsen sind das?


Denke Alligator Gatorbrake...

Meins ^^:


----------



## Cab1.8 (18. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Mescalin vermisst (oder übersehen), deshalb mal mein Bike.

Selbstaufbau 2008

Poison Mescalin

- Carbon Monocoque (Größe S)
- Rock Shox Reba Team 2008
- XT Gruppe (2008)
- LRS - XTR Centerlook; DT Swiss 4.2; Schwalbe Racing Ralph (2008)
- Magura Marta SL 2008
- Ritchey WCS Gruppe (Lenker - Low-Riser, Vorbau - 4 Axis, Sattelstütze)
- Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP
- Ergon Griffe


----------



## Cab1.8 (18. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Mescalin vermisst (oder übersehen), deshalb mal mein Bike.

Selbstaufbau 2008

Poison Mescalin

- Carbon Monocoque (Größe S)
- Rock Shox Reba Team 2008
- XT Gruppe (2008)
- LRS - XTR Centerlook; DT Swiss 4.2; Schwalbe Racing Ralph (2008)
- Magura Marta SL 2008
- Ritchey WCS Gruppe (Lenker - Low-Riser, Vorbau - 4 Axis, Sattelstütze)
- Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP
- Ergon Griffe

Größer bekomme ich die Bilder leider nicht hochgeladen - auf meiner Galerie schauen...


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2009)

Cab1.8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Mescalin vermisst (oder übersehen), deshalb mal mein Bike.
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus. Wie schwer?

Schade, jetzt warst Du mit dem Mescalin schneller.

Hier als kleiner Vorgeschmack zwei Detail-Fotos vom neuen A-TeamBike 2010:












Komplettbild, Spezifikationen (u.a. Mescalin light Rahmen mit Aramid-Schlagschutzgewebe, 1.050 g) und Teamkriterien demnächst in den Fachmagazinen.


----------



## Nagah (19. August 2009)

Sdiefel schrieb:


> Denke Alligator Gatorbrake...
> 
> Meins ^^:
> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/2575/1000571.png[IMG][/URL][URL="http://g.imageshack.us/img338/1000571.png/1/"][IMG]http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1000571.png/1/w800.png[IMG][/URL][/COLOR][/U]
> ...


----------



## Cab1.8 (19. August 2009)

Hey,

also das Mescalin wiegt so wie es da steht 9,7 Kilo.

Morgen werde ich nochmal ein Flatbar WCS montieren und andere Reifen aufziehen. Dann lasse ich es mal beim Händler an die Waage hängen.

MFG


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2009)

Cab1.8 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also das Mescalin wiegt so wie es da steht 9,7 Kilo.
> 
> ...



Na, da hast Du ja noch Einsparpotenzial.

Die Laufräder vom neuen A-TeamBike 2010 wiegen übrigens 1.360 g im Set.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cab1.8 (19. August 2009)

Hallo,

ja da hast du recht.

Allerdings muss das Rad im Idealfall pro Jahr 8000 Kilometer rollen. Da ich mein Rennrad nun gar nicht mehr fahren kann, fallen die Kilometer komlpett auf das Mescalin.
Dafür ist der Aufbau jetzt glaube ich ganz haltbar ausgelegt. 
Beim LRS liege ich jetzt bei ca. 1580g. Klar ist das nicht wirklich leicht, aber hält halt auch ein paar Kilometer aus.

MFG


----------



## Crazywolff (19. August 2009)

Hier mal was zum zerreißen für mittleres bis schwereres Gelände :







Freue mich über alle Kommentare und Fragen.

CU, Crazy

P.S: Vorne kommt irgendwann noch ein Michelin DH32 drauf...


----------



## gotboost (19. August 2009)

Sieht komisch aus, anderer kürzerer Vorbau, tiefere Front!!


----------



## Crazywolff (19. August 2009)

Hi,

schaut komisch aus wegen 24" Hinterrad und kleinster Rahmengröße. Fahrerin ist 156cm und wir mussten den Sattel etwas tiefer bringen.

Vorbau ist sicherlich noch änderbar, aber wir warten noch die erste Testfahrt ab.

CU, Crazy


----------



## gotboost (19. August 2009)

Crazywolff schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schaut komisch aus wegen 24" Hinterrad und kleinster Rahmengröße. Fahrerin ist 156cm und wir mussten den Sattel etwas tiefer bringen.
> 
> ...



Dann lass das mit dem DH 32, da kommt die nimmer vorwärtz.
Lieber nen guten 1ply leichten reifen und schraub wieder ein 26 zoll hr rein.
Stummelvorbau ist ein muss!!!

Ist das ein Wicket will fr oder DH?
Wie ist der?
Will den auch mal fahrn...


----------



## Crazywolff (19. August 2009)

Hm, mit dem Stummelvorbau geb ich Dir vermutlich recht, mit dem 26er nicht. Da kommt das Bike insgesamt viel zu hoch. Hat jetzt schon eine 37er Tretlagerhöhe.

Wicked Will ist ein DH, aber noch ungefahren. War eher ein Notkauf, da nichts anderes verfügbar und das Bike sollte fertigwerden, und für die erten Trails wird er ausreichen. Soll im trockenen sogar recht gut sein, der DH32 ist aber trotzdem fix. Hat sich bei unseren Touren (Tragetouren im S3-Gelände) bisher halt mit Abstand in der gesamten Gruppe durchgesetzt.

Naja, hoffe auf eine Jungfernfahrt am 29., dann wird sich zeigen wie es fährt.

CU, Crazy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (20. August 2009)

@ Crazy:

Is das nen 200mm Dämpfer oder ei 190er??


----------



## Sdiefel (20. August 2009)

Wiso ich würd sagen des ding passt, ich würd nur vorne halt 40mm vorbau rein und des passt dan, kleiner rahmen is doch viel besser und des sag ich mit 193cm... Wenns geht nehm sogar ich den kleinsten rahmen...


----------



## Crazywolff (20. August 2009)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Is das nen 200mm Dämpfer oder ei 190er??


 
Ist ein 190er Swinger 3-Way Coil

CU, Crazy


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (21. August 2009)

habe mal was geändert junior t raus drop off rein bisschen leichter machen halt fahre sowieso mehr slope/freeride


----------



## gerar (23. August 2009)

Nagah schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich und sachlich. Ist die Avid BB7 wirklich so gut wie man hört? Oder sind das nur Trotz-Lobhymnen weil man anders sein will?



Hi,

JA, aus Erfahrung.

Gruß
Gerar


----------



## xbishopx (23. August 2009)

aktuell


----------



## Nagah (24. August 2009)

gerar schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> JA, aus Erfahrung.
> 
> ...



Plauder doch mal ausm Nähkästchen: Vergleiche? Erfahrungsberichte? Preis?


----------



## gerar (25. August 2009)

Hi,

also, die hab ich jetzt fast 5000 km 8-9 Monate.
Gleich am Anfang hab ich die Originale Avid Scheiben ausgetauscht, erstens hab ich zu große gewählt, zweites aus optischen gründen.
Belege hab ich auch schon gewechselt auf organische (sind leiser) als die Originale.
Das war es,  sonst nur fahren (nix zum entlüften, kein Öl )
Was ich richtig super finde sind die Einstellschrauben  und mit Avid Bremshebel Speed Dial 7 einfach alles perfekt (kannst alles einstellen).

Gruß
Gerar


----------



## dr.klauso (25. August 2009)

Hallo

Hier mal mein altes E605 , ist glaube ich 5Jahre alt 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Nagah (26. August 2009)

gerar schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also, die hab ich jetzt fast 5000 km 8-9 Monate.
> Gleich am Anfang hab ich die Originale Avid Scheiben ausgetauscht, erstens hab ich zu große gewählt, zweites aus optischen gründen.
> ...



Vielen Dank!

Vielleicht schenk ich die ja meinem Bruder zu Weihnachten oder so, dem seine werksseitig verbaute Tektro (mechanisch) ist gefährlich schwach. Ich (65kg) bekomme damit nicht mal das Hinterrad in die Luft. Ich frage mich wie man sowas verbauen darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerar (26. August 2009)

Hi,

mit Tektro hab ich keine Erfahrung, Avid ist halt Avid die bauen nicht nur die BB7. 
Von der Kostenseite sind die auch super, Satz ca.100 + Avid - Bremshebel Paar Speed Dial 7 ca. 20, auf jeden Fall die 7er.

Gruß
Gerar


----------



## Macjackson (27. August 2009)

Endlich ist es fertig.

Bin gerade eben fertig geworden mit dem Aufbau.


Jetzt geh ich erstmal fahren


----------



## Totoxl (27. August 2009)

Das Grund Bike ist schön, aber der Lenker, Reifen und Sattel mag ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2009)

Sodele, nachdem nun die BikeSportNews das Foto des neuen A-TeamBikes 2010 (CC) veröffentlicht hat, wollen wir nun auch hier den Schleier lüften.






Na, sieht das nicht hammermäßig aus?


----------



## Nagah (27. August 2009)

Vielleicht muss ich mich einfach noch dran gewöhnen, aber im moment find ich sieht es ein wenig "billig" aus. (Ich weiss dass es das keineswegs ist!)


----------



## Macjackson (27. August 2009)

Welches meins oder das Poison?

Meins Spezifikationen:

Rahmen: Poison Taxin (selbst designed)
Laufräder: syncros weiß, dt swiss naben, Ventilkappen-9mm Patronen mit eingearbeitetem Gewinde, Halo-Reifen
Gruppe: Komplett Deore Lx, 203 Scheiben
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation 2009
Lenker: Reverse Grün Eloxiert
Vorbau: Brave Airbase+Sixpack Spacer
Pedale: Zero
Züge: Jagwire
Steuersatz: Across (grün eloxiert)

Gruß, Macjackson


----------



## Macjackson (28. August 2009)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das Grund Bike ist schön, aber der Lenker, Reifen und Sattel mag ich überhaupt nicht.



Dafür ist es aber auch n custom und nur einmal vorhanden. Und jeder hat zum Glück seinen eigenen Geschmack.

UND ICH LIIIIEEBE ES.

Gruß

MacJackson


----------



## juchhu (28. August 2009)

Nagah schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss ich mich einfach noch dran gewöhnen, aber im moment find ich sieht es ein wenig "billig" aus. (Ich weiss dass es das keineswegs ist!)



Bezogen auf den Co-Sponsoring-Preis und die Zugaben ist es schon "billig". Das Design ist schlicht und kommt mit einer Lackschicht (Klarlack, ca. 80g) aus. Das war auch ein Argument. Es macht ja keinen Sinn, einen Carbonrahmen, der zusätzlich Aramidgewebe als Schlagschutz am Unterrohr und an den Kettenstreben besitzt und nur rund 1.050g wiegt, mit -zig Lackschicht zwar zu einem optischen Meisterwerk zu machen aber dafür ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken zwischen 200 und 300 g Mehrgewicht in Kauf zu nehmen.

Das ist halt ein CC-Racebike.

Lustigerweise werden wir schon seit drei Wochen mit Bewerbungen eingedeckt, obwohl das Online-Bewerbungstools noch nicht aktiv ist.

Nächste Woche werde ich auf der EuroBike sein und noch ein paar Sponsoren gewinnen, die ein paar ordentliche Zugaben mit ins Bikepaket packen sollen.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (28. August 2009)

ich finds geil ob wohl ich immer schon nen aufkleber wolte "handgebruzelt in taiwan" der ja bei der cc feile nicht viel sinn macht wo und wie wird der rahmen denn erschaffen mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. August 2009)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> ich finds geil ob wohl ich immer schon nen aufkleber wolte "handgebruzelt in taiwan" der ja bei der cc feile nicht viel sinn macht wo und wie wird der rahmen denn erschaffen mfg



Wo: Bei Carbotec in Taiwan
Wie: In 3k  High-Modulus Fasern mit Aramidgewebeeinlagen im Unterrohr und in den Kettenstreben.

Handgebacken trifft es wohl besser.

Weitere Infos gibt es hier.


----------



## Aragonion (31. August 2009)

Sehr individuele Modele weiter so 0815 gibts schon


----------



## Lizz (31. August 2009)

Hallo Nagah!
Dein Bike scheint überhaupt nicht "billig." Es gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## Nagah (31. August 2009)

Macjackson schrieb:


> Welches meins oder das Poison?
> 
> Meins Spezifikationen:
> 
> ...



Ich meinte das Poison, deins ist schön auffällig (auch wenn der Sattel & Lenker meinen Geschmack auch nicht trifft).

Weiter so!



Lizz schrieb:


> Hallo Nagah!
> Dein Bike scheint überhaupt nicht "billig." Es gefällt mir sehr!



Vielen Dank, Lob hört man immer gern! Ich guck mal dass ich nochmal dazu komme n neues Bilchen zu schiessen, hab wieder ein bisschen Optisches Feintuning betrieben.


----------



## Macjackson (31. August 2009)

Wir haben am Samstag das Zyankali Lady für meine Freundin bestellt. Und zwar in dem Design wie dieses Kaffebraune Rennrad, welches die haben. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es aussehen wird. Wenn es fertig ist stell ichs rein.

Gruß Macjackson


----------



## Nagah (31. August 2009)

Hmmmm, Kaffee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. September 2009)

Macjackson schrieb:


> Wir haben am Samstag das Zyankali Lady für meine Freundin bestellt. Und zwar in dem Design wie dieses Kaffebraune Rennrad, welches die haben. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es aussehen wird. Wenn es fertig ist stell ichs rein.
> 
> Gruß Macjackson


Jetzt räumt Ihr aber aus/ab.
Na, da hätte sich ja jetzt schon eine Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD gelohnt,
wenn mann/frau auf jedes Bike / jeden Rahmen ( inkl. Sets) 10% Rabatt bei frachtfreier Lieferung bekommt. (OKOK, wir müssen die Sache mit der Design-Vorgabe noch besser regeln.)

VG Martin


----------



## johnparka (15. September 2009)

Nun ist mein Poison auch fertig. Frisch zusammengebaut und am Wochenende in den Alpen getestet. Fährt sich klasse.

VG
johnparka


----------



## djsport (16. September 2009)

Und noch ein Curare... 






Meins!


----------



## rebell74 (18. September 2009)

johnparka schrieb:


> Nun ist mein Poison auch fertig. Frisch zusammengebaut und am Wochenende in den Alpen getestet. Fährt sich klasse.
> 
> VG
> johnparka





Wie fährt es sich mit 120/140mm??? Hab den gleichen Rahmen mit dem gleichen Fahrwerk grad in der Bestellung. Ist es arg störend das die gabel nicht absenkbar ist?


----------



## johnparka (18. September 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Wie fährt es sich mit 120/140mm??? Hab den gleichen Rahmen mit dem gleichen Fahrwerk grad in der Bestellung. Ist es arg störend das die gabel nicht absenkbar ist?



Hi,

also vorne sind es 10cm und hinten auf 12cm eingestellt. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass das Fully genauso am Boden "klebt", wie mein HT. Liegt vielleicht auch am relativ langen Radstand. Steigungen von 20% auf Schotter sind absolut kein Problem.

Grüße
jp


----------



## Deleted 140574 (18. September 2009)

Hab ir jetzt schon dieses POISON CURARE aufgebaut. 

Jetzt gehts weiter auf Basis eines POISON ZYANKALI Rahmens(2010er Modell)




in orange!!!


----------



## rebell74 (18. September 2009)

johnparka schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also vorne sind es 10cm und hinten auf 12cm eingestellt. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass das Fully genauso am Boden "klebt", wie mein HT. Liegt vielleicht auch am relativ langen Radstand. Steigungen von 20% auf Schotter sind absolut kein Problem.
> 
> ...



achso.... ich habe die Minute Super 140 für vorne bestellt.... will nen AM-Tourer mit Racegenen aufbauen. Wenn der Kram da ist, stell ich mal a paar Bilder rein


----------



## xbishopx (18. September 2009)

PeterGriffin schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts weiter auf Basis eines POISON ZYANKALI Rahmens(2010er Modell;))
> [IMG]http://www.poisonbikes.de/frame.php?MakeLang=deutsch&MakeLangID=1&lay1=7&lay2=19&lay3=1&lay4=1&prodid=6560-67
> in orange!!!



fotos!!!!!!!!

ganz schön großer poison fan??


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. September 2009)

wo ich gerade die sattelstütze seh':

bei meinem curare gab es schon beim ersten mal sattelstütze hoch und runter schieben direkt im laden dicker kratzer, nach paar wochen war vom lack nichts mehr zu sehen!
ich habe die stütze natürlich gefettet und sauber gehalten...
produktionsfehler am sitzrohr? kennt das jemand?


----------



## juchhu (18. September 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wo ich gerade die sattelstütze seh':
> 
> bei meinem curare gab es schon beim ersten mal sattelstütze hoch und runter schieben direkt im laden dicker kratzer, nach paar wochen war vom lack nichts mehr zu sehen!
> ich habe die stütze natürlich gefettet und sauber gehalten...
> produktionsfehler am sitzrohr? kennt das jemand?



Yepp, habe ich ebenfalls am Curare TestBike gehabt und zwei Mitglieder an Arsen AMs. Da waren einige Rahmen bis ca. März 2009 nicht sauber vom Rahmenhersteller entgratet. 

Ruf (02651/4095-43) beim Bernd Wojahn an und reklamiere.
Du erhältst dann eine neue Sattelstütze.
Falls die Gratrückstände durch die alte Sattelstütze nicht vollständig abgerieben wurden, empfiehlt sich der Einsatz einer Reibahle.
Aber sprich dies mit Bernd ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (18. September 2009)

Vlt kann ja einer von Euch helfen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422524


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. September 2009)

okay, dass hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht!
danke für deine hilfe/tipps!
ich hab sowieso noch meine erstinspektion frei, werde das dann alles aufeinmal machen.
weißt du zufällig, was die kostet oder ob die frei is? hab ich vergessen...


----------



## juchhu (20. September 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> okay, dass hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht!
> *danke für deine hilfe/tipps!*
> ich hab sowieso noch meine erstinspektion frei, werde das dann alles aufeinmal machen.
> *weißt du zufällig, was die kostet oder ob die frei is? hab ich vergessen...*



Bitte, gern geschehen.

Keine Ahnung. Noch nie in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## Sunray (24. September 2009)

Sorry wenn ich hier so in eure schöne Bildersammlung reinplatze, aber ich bräuchte dringend eure Meinung betreffend der passenden Rahmengrösse.
Ich bin an einem Mescalin interessiert.
Schrittlänge 91 cm, Grösse 185 cm.
19 Zoll wird wahrscheinlich zu klein und kurz ausfallen.
Bei 21 Zoll bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich genug Sattelüberhöhung habe. (Länge ist ok)
Fahre überwiegend Marathon, manchmal auc CC.
Vielen Dank für eure Anregungen.


----------



## ingoshome (25. September 2009)

djsport schrieb:


> Und noch ein Curare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Finale?

und meins (knapp vor fertig):






inzwischen ganz fertig - Hauptlager futsch


----------



## Alffelix (30. September 2009)

hallo,

ist da vieleicht ne Curare Wippe verbaut ? mehr federweg ?

als ich mit diesem gedanken spielte sagte man mir bei Poison das würde nicht passen !!!

aber auf deinem bike ist doch die Curarewippe oder?  hast du da noch irgend welche anpassarbeiten vornehmen müssen ?

wäre toll wenn du mir antwortest

gruss   ALF


----------



## Rumpelstilz (30. September 2009)

naja, auf einem curare eine curarewippe verbauen klingt recht logisch mMn.


----------



## Alffelix (1. Oktober 2009)

So nun ist es fast perfekt fehlt nur noch die 2008 XT Kurbel und die Curarewippe die bestellt ist......


----------



## djsport (1. Oktober 2009)

na wenn das mal nicht die kaldauer grube ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alffelix (1. Oktober 2009)

Rumpelstilz schrieb:


> naja, auf einem curare eine curarewippe verbauen klingt recht logisch mMn.


 

naja da ist aber ein arsen am abgelichtet.....


soso


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. Oktober 2009)

gekauft mit dc gabel und dh bereifung (hi 24")dann irgendwann mit sc auf freerider gemacht da ich aber fast nur noch auf dirts mit kleineren drops unterwegs bin nun singlespeed und slopestyle 16,5kg spass pur


----------



## mcflops (11. Oktober 2009)

hey ich wollt mal fragen ob 2,5zoll muddy marry in den 09curare rahmen und in die recon351 passen ?


----------



## xbishopx (11. Oktober 2009)

auf der RS HP steht dazu leider nichts. 
aber Radon schreibt das es geht.

genaueres kann ich dir nicht sagen

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm


----------



## ingoshome (12. Oktober 2009)

mcflops schrieb:


> hey ich wollt mal fragen ob 2,5zoll muddy marry in den 09curare rahmen und in die recon351 passen ?



Weiss nicht von wann meiner ist - aber 2.5er MM passt gut (Recon351 kann ich am abend probiern) :





... weils ja ne Galerie ist.


----------



## mick_1978! (12. Oktober 2009)

ingoshome schrieb:


>



Warum fahrt ihr beiden denn mit 100mm FW hinten rum?? Das Loch, das dem Sattelrohr am nächsten ist, ist das mit 150mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djsport (12. Oktober 2009)

*ähem* peinlich. ist das so? ehrlich gesagt hatte ich keine ahnung.
vielen dank für den wichtigen hinweis. 
komischerweise hat der FW hinten bis jetzt immer ausgereicht, obwohl ich schon häufig im bikepark und auf DH-strecken unterwegs war.

wie ist denn die abstufung genau? 
vorderes loch: 100mm
mittleres loch? hinteres loch?

ich war immer davon ausgegangen dass ich hinten 160mm hätte. 

na jedenfalls weiss ich wer heute abend direkt zum inbusschlüssel greifen wird...

die aktuelle curare wippe hat ja nur noch ein loch. wieviel FW entspricht die wippe dann?


----------



## ingoshome (12. Oktober 2009)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Warum fahrt ihr beiden denn mit 100mm FW hinten rum?? Das Loch, das dem Sattelrohr am nächsten ist, ist das mit 150mm.



Ich hatte ihn so gekauft. Und natürlich schon geändert: mitte - und bilde mir was um die 130 ein - ähnlich 301. Passt also für mich da ich damit auch bergauf fahre - bzw. gefahren bin ... und hoffentlich wieder werde.

Hier noch Galerie-Input:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4361260"]MTB I - Isartrails on Vimeo[/ame]

ps @ djsport : Ist Dein Bild aus Ligurien?


----------



## djsport (12. Oktober 2009)

ingoshome schrieb:


> ps @ djsport : Ist Dein Bild aus Ligurien?



Mein Bild ist vom Gardasee.
Bist du öfter auf den Isartrails unterwegs? Dann könnte es sein dass wir uns da mal über den Weg fahren.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die Änderung des Federwegs auf die Uphill-Fähigkeit auswirkt...


----------



## mick_1978! (12. Oktober 2009)

Kein Thema. 

Vorne 100, mitte 125mm und hinten 150mm. 

War zumindest bei meinem CMP Moto so. Hängt ja mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis/Hebelverhältnis zusammen.......je weiter der Dämpfer vom Umlenkpunkt entfernt ist, je weniger FW hat man.

Wirst dann aber deinen Dämpfer neu abstimmen müssen.....dann wirst sehen, dass da noch viel mehr geht. 



djsport schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die Änderung des Federwegs auf die Uphill-Fähigkeit auswirkt...



Sieht bei dir ja nach nem sperbaren Dämpfer aus, oder täusch ich mich da?





ingoshome schrieb:


> Passt also für mich da ich damit auch bergauf fahre - bzw. gefahren bin ... und hoffentlich wieder werde.



Hab mit meinem auch jede Menge Höhenmeter gefressen, unter anderem mehrmals den Tremalzo. Und das mit den knapp 17Kilo Gesamtgewicht. 

Aber jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## rebell74 (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin,

will euch mal meine aktuellen 2 Projekte vorstellen

Nr1
Poison Phosphor AM,
meine künftige Spassmaschine für Alpentouren etc...







und 

Nr2
Poison Atropin
Das soll mein künftiges Reiserad mit Rennlenker, 2 X 10 RR Schaltung, Gepäckträger und Lowrider werden. Wollte das Rad gerne im Retrolook haben, deswegen auch polierte Anbauteile usw...






Wenn die Bikes fertig sind (kann noch etwas dauern, da teuer) poste ich mal Bilder im fertigen Zustand...


----------



## skaster (17. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein kleines update meines 2008'er Arsen AM









Gruß
Christoph


----------



## skaster (17. Oktober 2009)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Kein Thema.
> 
> Vorne 100, mitte 125mm und hinten 150mm.
> 
> ...


Dann sollte man den Luftdämpfer aber so einbauen wie bei meinem Arsen, es sei denn, das Ventil passt zwischen die Wippe, ansonsten reisst das Ventil beim einfedern ab.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (17. Oktober 2009)

mein neuaufbau 16,5kg singlespeed mit larsen tt für slopestyle und freeride


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (17. Oktober 2009)

der  Poison Phosphor AM, rahmen von rebell74 gefällt echt könnte mann ne schöne waffe draus machen


----------



## djsport (17. Oktober 2009)

skaster schrieb:


> Dann sollte man den Luftdämpfer aber so einbauen wie bei meinem Arsen, es sei denn, das Ventil passt zwischen die Wippe, ansonsten reisst das Ventil beim einfedern ab.



Hi Skaster.

Ja das hab ich auch grad gemerkt beim Versuch das umzubauen. Dummerweise kann ich den Dämpfer nicht einfach drehen da er oben und unten unterschiedliche Breiten hat. Hast du da einen Tipp? War dein Dämpfer von Anfang an so rum eingebaut?
Falls das Umbauen des Dämpfers zu kompliziert ist könnte ich mir wahrscheinlich auch die aktuelle Curare-Wippe besorgen, oder? Da diese nur eine Aufnahme hat dürfte das Problem mit dem Ventil ja nicht mehr auftauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (17. Oktober 2009)

djsport schrieb:


> Hi Skaster.
> 
> Ja das hab ich auch grad gemerkt beim Versuch das umzubauen. Dummerweise kann ich den Dämpfer nicht einfach drehen da er oben und unten unterschiedliche Breiten hat. Hast du da einen Tipp? War dein Dämpfer von Anfang an so rum eingebaut?
> Falls das Umbauen des Dämpfers zu kompliziert ist könnte ich mir wahrscheinlich auch die aktuelle Curare-Wippe besorgen, oder? Da diese nur eine Aufnahme hat dürfte das Problem mit dem Ventil ja nicht mehr auftauchen...


Also meiner kam als Rahmenset mit Dämpfer und passte. Also brauchst du andere Buchsen, sollte jeder können, der eine Drehbank benutzen kann, oder du nimmst die aktuelle Wippe des Arsen AM (125mm) oder Curare (150mm). Ob die andere Maße haben kann dir Poison bestimmt sagen. Mit einer Wippe entfällt dann natürlich die Flexibilität. Ich fahre normalerweise mit 125 mm Touren und wenn es mal in einen Park geht, hänge ich den Dämpfer auf 150 mm um. Natürlich ist der Rahmen nicht für härtere Einsätze konzipiert, aber den Fun-Cross oder Conti-Track in Winterberg hält der bis jetzt schon aus und ich bin kein Leichtgewicht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ingoshome (18. Oktober 2009)

skaster schrieb:


> ... Also brauchst du andere Buchsen, ...



?! ... hat der Dämpfer unterschiedliche Aufnahmen? .. bei denen die ich so
kenne ist das nicht so - einfach auch die Buchsen tauschen!? Fertig!? Nein?


----------



## skaster (18. Oktober 2009)

ingoshome schrieb:


> ?! ... hat der Dämpfer unterschiedliche Aufnahmen? .. bei denen die ich so
> kenne ist das nicht so - einfach auch die Buchsen tauschen!? Fertig!? Nein?


Wenn er schreibt, dass seine Dämpferaufnahmen oben und unten unterschiedlich breit sind, wird es wohl so sein.
Mit den Buchsen meine ich natürlich diese Distanzhülsen, die sich zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Wippe befinden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## djsport (18. Oktober 2009)

skaster schrieb:


> Wenn er schreibt, dass seine Dämpferaufnahmen oben und unten unterschiedlich breit sind, wird es wohl so sein.
> Mit den Buchsen meine ich natürlich diese Distanzhülsen, die sich zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Wippe befinden.



Also auf den ersten Blick waren die Buchsen/Distanzhülsen fest mit dem Dämpfer verbunden, so dass man sie nicht einfach tauschen kann. Denke nicht dass man die einfach rausschrauben kann?! Ich werd mir das morgen Abend noch mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (18. Oktober 2009)

die buchsen hängen schon mal vorsichtig mit der zange raus machen und dann auch fetten erhöt die performance


was ist eigentlich mit poison los hatten doch vor meinem urlaub im herstellerforum was auf gemacht ist jetzt aber weg ??


----------



## ingoshome (18. Oktober 2009)

skaster schrieb:


> Wenn er schreibt, dass seine Dämpferaufnahmen oben und unten
> unterschiedlich breit sind, wird es wohl so sein. ...


Ups --- Und ich dachte, die Aufnahmen am Rahmen sind gemeint - sorry.


----------



## djsport (20. Oktober 2009)

skaster schrieb:


> Dann sollte man den Luftdämpfer aber so einbauen wie bei meinem Arsen, es sei denn, das Ventil passt zwischen die Wippe, ansonsten reisst das Ventil beim einfedern ab.



So, Dämpfer ist jetzt umgedreht. War eigentlich kein Problem, die Buchsen/Spacer am Dämpfer konnte man einfach mit der Zange rausziehen und tauschen.
Jetzt ragt nur der Lockout-Hebel ein bißchen seitlich über den Rahmen hinaus, so wie bei dir. Hast du schon mal Probleme damit gehabt? Mit der Hose dran hängen geblieben oder so?


----------



## skaster (21. Oktober 2009)

djsport schrieb:


> So, Dämpfer ist jetzt umgedreht. War eigentlich kein Problem, die Buchsen/Spacer am Dämpfer konnte man einfach mit der Zange rausziehen und tauschen.
> Jetzt ragt nur der Lockout-Hebel ein bißchen seitlich über den Rahmen hinaus, so wie bei dir. Hast du schon mal Probleme damit gehabt? Mit der Hose dran hängen geblieben oder so?


Nö, bis jetzt nicht, ich trage aber auch keine Hosen die in der Region in der der Hebel sitzt rumflattern.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (23. Oktober 2009)

nacktfahrer oder was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (24. Oktober 2009)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> nacktfahrer oder was


Nur im Winter


----------



## djsport (28. Oktober 2009)

War letzten Samstag zum Saison Abschluss noch mal im Bikepark in Bischofsmais, diesmal mit 50mm Federweg mehr am Heck.
Hat sich sehr positiv bemerkbar gemacht: Die Downhill und Freeride Strecke waren noch 10x geiler als beim letzten Mal!

Und jetzt? Scheiss Herbst, scheiss Dunkelheit, scheiss Zeitumstellung


----------



## Nordpol (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hab da mal 2 Fragen, da ja einige hier den E605 schon fahren,
passt die Gewichtsangabe 1350g bei Rahmengröße 50.

Und des weiteren kommen mir die Rahmengrößen Empfehlungen etwas zu gross vor, bzw. habt Ihr euch an die Empfehlungen gehalten.

(Schrittlänge X Faktor 0,60) = Rahmengröße

MTB 42 Körpergröße 1,45 - 1,60 m / Schrittlänge 66 - 75 

MTB 46 Körpergröße 1,55 - 1,75 m / Schrittlänge 73 - 82 

Manch anderer Rahmenhersteller würde bei einer Schrittlänge von 75-80cm noch Grösse 42 empfehlen.

Gruss Nordpol


----------



## xbishopx (29. Oktober 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Manch anderer Rahmenhersteller würde bei einer Schrittlänge von 75-80cm noch Grösse 42 empfehlen.
> 
> Gruss Nordpol




also ich fahre ein vergleichbares model (zyankali) und habe bei 1,70er größe einen 42 rahmen. passt perfekt!


----------



## Nordpol (31. Oktober 2009)

...nach den Poison Empfehlungen müßtest du eigentlich auch Größe 46 fahren. Kann mich nicht entscheiden....


----------



## dr.klauso (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir evtl. den alten" Mescalin Carbon Rahmen kaufen . 
Fährt jemand das Bike/Rahmen , hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. gibts Bilder von aufgebauten Bikes .

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad_caddy (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte dieser Thread ist eine Bildergallerie und keine Kaufberatung!


----------



## dr.klauso (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

@ mad caddy wenns dir nicht passt , dann so : bitte zeigt mir eure Bilder von euren Mescalins .

Oder sing nur Warmduscher hier die ohne Ferdern und andere Weichmacher nicht durchs Gelände kommen  .

Grüße Klaus   edit : oder sollte ich besser meinen Namen nicht schreiben ??


----------



## mad_caddy (1. November 2009)

@ dr.klauso: ich habe nicht dich im Speziellen gemeint. Es gibt auf dieser Seite des Threads nur kein einziges Foto

So, genug davon! Jetzt bitte wieder Fotos!


----------



## fox777 (3. November 2009)

Hallo! Da ich am überlegen bin, ob ich mir ein Curare kaufe, wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen kann. Am besten mit 50cm RH.

thx


----------



## mad_caddy (4. November 2009)

Meins hat RH 50cm


----------



## fox777 (4. November 2009)

@mad_caddy

Wie groß bist du? Evtl. Schrittlänge?
Wie lässt sich der Rahmen fahren?


----------



## trailjo (28. November 2009)

So, mein Phosphor ist feddisch. Sollte eigentlich nur ein neuer Rahmen zwischen den alten Parts werden, aber zufällig waren die Felgen auch schon ziemlich hinüber und die 2010er Fulcrums bei acti....orts so günstig. Und die wollten dann mit den neuen UST-Alberts beschlagen werden.


----------



## booky (28. November 2009)

schick schick!


----------



## trailjo (29. November 2009)

Danke, danke! Aber so ist besser oder?


----------



## gerar (1. Dezember 2009)

ja, so ist es PERFEKT  

Gruß
Gerar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (2. Dezember 2009)

nabend, 

hat hier jemand das poison duran xn und kann mir dazu ein feedback geben? 
bin bei der überlegung mir das bike zu holen, find das es ganz nett ausschaut 

grüé


----------



## booky (4. Dezember 2009)

trailjo schrieb:


> Danke, danke! Aber so ist besser oder?



so ists fein! schön die knusperkruste


----------



## Midge53 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich habe da mal ein paar fragen zum Thema POISON BIKES

1. Wie Stabil ist der hinterbau wirklich? 
( manche schreiben der Rahmen reißt bricht am hinterbau nach einer weile)

2. Das Gewicht wird beim Test von einen Bike Magazin mit 19 kg    angegenben!! Es war das schwerste im Test!

Ich habe vor Mir ein Curare(Rahmen) zu Hohlen und habe eine Marzocchi Shiver SC
mit 100 mm federweg die meisten fahren mit 130 mm oder mehr wie wirkt sich das auf Fahrverhalten aus?


----------



## trailjo (12. Dezember 2009)

Das Curare wird mit Gabeln ab 140mm verkauft. Geh' davon aus, das es sich mit 100mm ziemlich mistig fährt (Sitzposition, Lenkverhalten). Das billigste Curare ist mit 14,9 kg angegeben.

P.S. Das hier ist 'ne Galerie. Hier werden andächtig Bilder betrachtet und net rumgelabert!


----------



## Aragonion (16. Dezember 2009)

Ist auch Neu das die Gabel in Serie dafon 140-180 mm hat.
Ich hab Es noch mit 115-160 mm Gabel gekauft die Man normal/regulär im Konfigurator rein packen konnte gegen Aufpreis.
Optimaler währe 120-180 als Eierlegende Wollmilchsau für Jedermans Geschmack.


----------



## enduro92 (18. Dezember 2009)

so hier mein neues Poison Curare xi 2010
habe neue laufräder andere gabel und bremsen
gefällt mir sehr gut und fährt sich auch gut ,
wer eher richtung enduro mit dem curare gehen will der sollte keine deetraks holen ,die machen das bike schwer,sind aber auch sehr stabil....kann ich nur  empfehlen für freerider 
ich hoffe es gefällt euch ,ich finde es sehr geil wenn man das normale dagegen sieht 

ich kann poison nur empfehlen, habe jetzt 3räder und alle drei sind gut (hardtail,all mountain fully und das untere (enduro/freeride))


----------



## rebell74 (30. Dezember 2009)

@ booky
Wie breit ist der HR???
Bei mir passt der NN 2,4 grad noch so durch, zum fahren eher nicht geeignet!
Zeig mal bitte ein Bild wo man siehr wieviel Platz der Reifen noch L+R zum Rahmen hat.

ach ja, chiques Bike


----------



## trailjo (30. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ein 2,25 Fat Albert auf einer 19mm Felge. An der engsten Stelle sind noch 9mm Platz.
Da das hier eine Galerie ist, musst du jetzt aber auch ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## rebell74 (30. Dezember 2009)

och.... ich hab doch schon mindestens 4-5 Poison Bikes von mir hier gepostet....

Wenn mein Phosphor Fertig ist gibts wieder ein Bild!

Danke @ trailjo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebell74 (30. Dezember 2009)

na gut 2 Bilder 

Hier der Phosphor Hinterbau mit NN 2,4 auf Crossmax SX Felgen.






Und hier der Abstand der Disk zum Rahmen.... macht mich schon recht nachdenklich


----------



## trailjo (30. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, ich glaube wir brauchen einen "Phosphor-Aufbau" Thread. Sollen wir einen aufmachen oder im "Umbaubericht Hardtail->Fully" weitermachen?


----------



## rebell74 (30. Dezember 2009)

naja, schreib einfach hier weiter, ist zwar ein Bilder-Thread, aber wenn Jmd Info´s zu Poison-Bikes sucht, wird er hier bestimmt fündig..... und wenn ich mir so manchen anderen Bilder-Thread anschaue, steht der hier ja noch recht hut da.


----------



## Nagah (10. Januar 2010)

Ich finde eh dass es hier so laufen sollte wie im Cube Bilder Forum:
Freundlich, aktiv (weil nicht nur Bilder gepostet werden) und dennoch voll mit schönen Bildern (auch welche von Unterwegs).

Momentan ist mein Arsen noch im Wartezimmer für weitere Umbauten:

Habe einen sehr schönen neuen Laufradsatz bestellt mit XT-Naben, weissen Alex XCR100d Felgen und roten Alunippeln. Alles schön stimmig zu meinem mattweissen Rahmen. Dazu noch einen Satz weisse Elixir R.
Das wird super! *freu*






Wenn alles fertig ist gibts natürlich wieder Bilder. Und dann werde ich auch versuchen ganz nach dem Vorbild des Cube Bilder Threads viele Bilder von Unterwegs zu schiessen.

Bis dann
Lionel


----------



## enduro92 (10. Januar 2010)

die felgen sehn mal richtig geil aus ... was für ein einsatzgebiet??
ich wollte mal von nope fun works den endurolaufradsatz holen auch in weis, aber war leider ausverkauft =(


----------



## Nagah (10. Januar 2010)

Die Felgen sind wohl bis leichtes All Mountain, aber da muss ich mir mit 65kg Körpergewicht gottseidank sowieso kaum Sorgen machen. Für Enduro wohl eher nicht, es sei denn du bist sehr leicht, wie ich.
Aber du kannst ja mal selber schmökern, vielleicht gibts da auch was für dich Laufräder bei Nubuk

Heute hatte ich wohl die warscheinlich letzte Fahrt vor dem grossen geplanten Umbau. Ich werde meine Marta wohl echt vermissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro92 (11. Januar 2010)

nee ich hab felgen gefunden ....mavic deetrak sind auch ein anderes einsatzgebiet =), meine müssen schon ein bisschen mehr aushalten ,nicht nur wegen meinem fahrstil sondern auch wegen meinem gewicht


----------



## enduro92 (11. Januar 2010)

zeigt mal mehr bilder von euren bikes oder gibt es da en extra thread von bildern oder poison in action????


----------



## Nagah (11. Januar 2010)

Eben nicht. Darum ja mein Aufruf ein paar Posts vorher einfach mal den Thread mit Bildern mit euren Poisons zu spammen egal wie belanglos es sein mag. Keine Scheu! Ich drücke so oft am Tag hier die F5-Taste zum aktualisieren und werde fast immer enttäuscht.


----------



## trailjo (11. Januar 2010)

Bitteschön...



P.S. schwarze Bikes findet man in Schneewehen besser wieder!


----------



## enduro92 (12. Januar 2010)

ja geht doch =) , wenn der schnee weg ist geh ich auch nochmal fahren und pics amchen oder ich muss alte reinmachen 
aber weiter so?!?


----------



## rebell74 (12. Januar 2010)

na gut.... man kanns aber gar net so gut erkennen
Poison Zyankali T+


----------



## rebell74 (12. Januar 2010)

hier noch meine gerade fertig gewordene Poison Atropin "Stadtschlampe" 

Atropin Light Rahmen 51cm
komplette Deore LX 580 Gruppe mit Dual Control (sehr geil am Trekker  )
Racktime Träger
DH-N80 Dynamo, BUMM IQ Cyo usw....


----------



## Nagah (12. Januar 2010)

Juhu! Endlich kommt leben in die Bude. So in etwa hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Immer weiter so.

@rebell
Den Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr deiner Stadtschlampe find ich geil. 


Also heute sind die Laufräder für mein Arsen gekommen! 
Ein paar kleine Schönheitsfehler haben sie zwar, aber auf sowas war ich wegen dem günstigen Preis ja schon vorbereitet. Die Speichenspannung hingegen scheint mir soweit ich das beurteilen kann gleichmässig hoch. Und das ist das wichtigste.




Die Schriftzüge sind recht dicke Sticker, die wohl recht empfindlich sind. Einen muss ich auf jeden Fall entfernen, da dort schon so eine typische "abknibbel-Kante" absteht.




Die Alex Rims Sticker kommen warscheinlich eh weg, da ich finde dass dieser Schriftzug billig wirkt.




Hier haben die Felgen umlaufend einen ganz leichten "Rutsch-Rand", den ich vom ersten Eindruck her mit ein wenig Liebe schon wegbekomme.




...wer hätte das gedacht?




Leider nur ein kleines Loch für Sclaverandventil (französisches Ventil). Mist, sind auch noch neue Schläuche und ein Tankstellen-Adapter fällig.


Die restlichen Teile sind noch im Anflug, ich hoffe dass ich bald dazu komme umzubauen. Bin schon so auf das Ergebnis gespannt! 
Mehr dazu später.

Gruß
Lionel


----------



## trailjo (12. Januar 2010)

Hey Rebell, noch ein Tipp zu deiner hübschen Schlampe: Wenn du die Brems/Schalthebel noch etwa 3-4 cm zur Lenkermitte verschiebst, greifen die sich wesentlich besser. Ich fahre die schon seit 5 Jahren, die Daumendrückknubbel habe ich abgeschraubt, waren mir im Weg.


----------



## rebell74 (12. Januar 2010)

trailjo schrieb:


> Hey Rebell, noch ein Tipp zu deiner hübschen Schlampe: Wenn du die Brems/Schalthebel noch etwa 3-4 cm zur Lenkermitte verschiebst, greifen die sich wesentlich besser. Ich fahre die schon seit 5 Jahren, die Daumendrückknubbel habe ich abgeschraubt, waren mir im Weg.



ja ist mir auch schun aufgefallen, werde ich genau so tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerar (13. Januar 2010)

Zyankali nach kleinem Umbau.













Gruß
Gerar


----------



## Nagah (13. Januar 2010)

Ick seh da nüx


----------



## Aragonion (14. Januar 2010)

Curare bei Nacht als Paradebeispiel für Retroreflektion 

http://s4.directupload.net/file/d/2024/kbpcaq3y_jpg.htm


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (14. Januar 2010)

so mädels neuer lenker +griffe ,sixpack racing 720mm


----------



## enduro92 (14. Januar 2010)

das ist doch ne domain?? 160 oder180mm??
krasse lenkerfarbeich hätte aber dann nochmehr parts in der farbe geholt/lackiert wie z.b. pedale oder so


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (14. Januar 2010)

mz drop off 150mm,zur farbe schaun wer mal


----------



## enduro92 (15. Januar 2010)

lol ...sieht so aus wie ne domain 

xDxD


----------



## factoryltd (16. Januar 2010)

Winterprojekt bis zum Frühjahr





Anbauteile sind geplant 

Gabel - RockShox Revelation 150mm
LRS   - Veltec V-two red
Bremsen - Avid Elixir R
Reifen - Fat Albert 2,4
Schaltung - Sram x9
Kurbel - SLX
Lenker - Ritchey Carbon
Steuersatz - Token red
Innenlager - Token red
Sattelstütze Crank Brothers Joplin


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (17. Januar 2010)

hier mal 2 bilder damit mann mal sieht wie sich die zeiten ändern früher 6+4 kolben bremse dicke reifen dc gabel und gut 19,5kg heute singlespeed leichte bremse "leichte gabel" viel leichtere reifen und 16,5kg und eigentlich immer noch sehr stabil aber irgendwie fluffiger verspielter ,(die goldenen kappen sind jetzt schwarz+0,5gr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebell74 (17. Januar 2010)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Winterprojekt bis zum Frühjahr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin mal gespannt, kommt ja optisch wie mein eigenes Projekt rüber!

Wenn du 2,4 NN haben willst, so was hätte ich noch rumliegen. Und noch was, ich finde ein Carbonlenker hat an nem Enduro nix zu suchen... ansonsten


----------



## Nagah (18. Januar 2010)

Bremsen und Laufräder sind da! Ich weiss, die Cantisockel müssen noch ab und die Bremsschläuche müssen noch gekürzt werden. Das mach ich dann wenns wieder wärmer ist. 














Nun fehlen nur noch die dickeren Nobby Nics! Aber ich finde, so langsam kann sich mein Arsen sehen lassen. Ich überlege auch noch die Anzeigen der Rapidfire mal testweise zu demontieren. Und die Klingel kommt definitiv noch weiter Richtung mitte.


----------



## trailjo (18. Januar 2010)

Gefällt mir, die Gabel sieht geil aus! Aber der Schaltzug hinten will noch optimiert werden.


----------



## Nagah (18. Januar 2010)

Danke!

Der Schaltzug macht normalerweise einen schönen Bogen, hält aber momentan meinen viel zu langen Bremsschlauch in Schach (Kabelbinder). Ich muss aber erst mal das Entlüftungskit verdienen, damit ich die Leitungen kürzen kann. 

Dieses "Double Arch Design" der Magura Gabeln hat mich überhaupt erst darauf gebracht eine Magura in erwägung zu ziehen. Davor hätte ich warscheinlich wie so viele Leute eine gebrauchte Fox gekauft. Aber die Gabel ist leicht, funktioniert super und hat eine sehr geile remote Absenkung. Bin froh dass ich sie gefunden hab. 

Und ich bin stolz darauf KEINE Fox zu fahren. Davon rollen grad zuviele rum.


----------



## rebell74 (18. Januar 2010)

sind das Aluschrauben an den Bremsgriffen?


----------



## Nagah (19. Januar 2010)

Ja sind es. (zumindest jeweils eine von zweien). Die 4Nm Anzugsmoment (oder wieviele das genau laut Avid sind, hab mir die genaue Zahl nicht auswendig gemerkt) können die auch ab. Bremshebel knallt man ja nicht dran (me is Drehmomenschlüsselnutzer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (19. Januar 2010)

rebell,

soll ein all mountain sein kein Enduro . Habe bisher noch keine neg.Erfahrungen mit Carbon am Lenker gemacht.

beste Grüße

Nagah die platzierung der Klingel finde ich sehr fragwürdig


----------



## Nagah (19. Januar 2010)

Da hast du wohl recht factoryltd, die kommt auch noch weiter rein. Aber ich wollte endlich losfahren und da hab ich sie einfach mal irgendwo rangeschraubt. Aber so wie sie grad is kann man weder gut bimmeln, noch gut umwerfern.


----------



## rebell74 (20. Januar 2010)

ach was Klingel.... Papperlapapp

Sowas reicht doch vollkommen


----------



## groovyluigi (22. Januar 2010)

Mein Poison VX^^


----------



## mcflops (22. Januar 2010)

so , dann möcht ich mein curare auch nochmal posten :
kommt wahrscheinlich noch andere federgabel rein ..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Ich finde eh dass es hier so laufen sollte wie im Cube Bilder Forum:
> Freundlich, aktiv (weil nicht nur Bilder gepostet werden) und dennoch voll mit schönen Bildern (auch welche von Unterwegs).
> 
> Momentan ist mein Arsen noch im Wartezimmer für weitere Umbauten:
> ...



Sind das die LR von Nubuk-Bikes??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2010)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2010)

Und noch eins..


----------



## Nagah (23. Januar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sind das die LR von Nubuk-Bikes??



Jup, das sind sie.


----------



## Nagah (23. Januar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Ein rotes Schaltwerkröllchen! Ich hab auch eines (wollte erst testen obs was taugt) und werde mir beizeiten auch noch ein zweites besorgen. Dann komplettiere ich auch gleich die roten Schrauben an meinem Cockpit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoshome (23. Januar 2010)

@taunusteufel78: was ist das für ein mittleres Blatt auf deiner XTR? Woher - Was wiegt? Was kostet? Danke!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2010)

@Nagah

Hi! Zum Schluß waren noch TISO-Schaltwerksbolzen und Nokons in rot drann..

Fahre es aber jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr..   





@ingoshome

Das sind Mountain-Goat - Kettenblätter! Gewicht kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber die Dinger waren haltbar wie S..!!!
Anzeigen sind öfters in der "Mountain-Bike"..  Stadler hat sie auch manchmal im Angebot.

Grüße


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (23. Januar 2010)

so umbau zum slopestyle bike fertig wolte mir eigentlich das yt play holen habe aber nach ckecken der geometrie feststellen müssen das das oberrohr sogar noch nen cm länger währ ,der rest fast gleich also nix damit . dann halt neue gabel neue sattelstütze und wie auf der vorseite neuer lenker und griffe


----------



## enduro92 (24. Januar 2010)

was für ne gabel???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2010)

..eines habe ich noch.
War ein ´09er Zyankali-Rahmen. 
War mein letztes Winterprojekt..   

  (Eigentlich sollte hier jetzt ein Bild hin, klappt aber irgendwie nicht... :-(  )


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2010)

..eines habe ich noch.
War ein ´09er Zyankali-Rahmen. 
War mein letztes Winterprojekt..   

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/2/2/1/5/_/large/IMG_2490.JPG

Sorry, doppelpost!! Raffe es gerade nicht..

WARUM KANN ICH KEINE BILDER HOCHLADEN???


----------



## trailjo (24. Januar 2010)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> hier mal 2 bilder damit mann mal sieht wie sich die zeiten ändern früher 6+4 kolben bremse dicke reifen dc gabel und gut 19,5kg heute singlespeed leichte bremse "leichte gabel" viel leichtere reifen und 16,5kg und eigentlich immer noch sehr stabil aber irgendwie fluffiger verspielter ,(die goldenen kappen sind jetzt schwarz+0,5gr)



Böser Bock, aber wieso hast du 'nen Feuerlöscher im Rahmen montiert?!?


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (25. Januar 2010)

society xeno ,tja so wahr das damals,der feuerlöscher ist jetzt an einem spez. enduro


----------



## Furan (27. Januar 2010)

Moin,hat jemand interesse an nem strychnin dirtbike? hab eins zu verkaufen. also ab anfang des nächsten monats...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (29. Januar 2010)

Mal ein Update von meinem standesgemäß eingesauten Hardtail's 
Gewicht mit "normalen" Reifen bei 9,4





Lenkereinheit


----------



## Nagah (29. Januar 2010)

Ein sehr schönes Rad. Nur der Sattel und die Moosgummigriffe gefallen mir nicht so. Aber es hat Martas 

Ich mach demnächst auch mal neue Bilder wenn der Wind nicht mehr fünftausend Grad unter Null hat. Ich will auch noch ein wenig mit meinem Cockpit rumspielen; sprich mal die Anzeigen demontieren und Anordnung variieren.


----------



## DerRenz (2. Februar 2010)




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. Februar 2010)

sieht schnell aus und leicht schick


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2010)

DerRenz schrieb:


>



Was ist denn das für eine Kurbel? 
Und ist das der Rahmen mit dem Exzenter-Tretlager??  -Hm, ne, hast ja einen Spanner dran..!?  

Aber sehr nettes Teil!!


----------



## factoryltd (6. Februar 2010)

So Projekt fast fertig, fehlt noch die versenkbare Sattelstütze.
Gewicht aktuell 13,4kg, ist für mich ok mit 150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2010)

Hier noch mein Winterbike..    
          -Zyankali-


----------



## StarrerStahl (23. Februar 2010)

auch wenn es eine galerie ist...

kann jemand was zu der hinterbaukinematik von dem aktuellen curare sagen? oem wird ja sowohl stahlfeder als auch luft angeboten, dies ist mir schon suspekt.
das übersetztungsverhältnis wäre auch interessesant.

was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit den unterschiedlichsten dämpfern gemacht. worauf soll ich achten bei der auswahl?

dank und gruß


----------



## enduro92 (25. Februar 2010)

hallo
 also ich fahre das neue curare(2010) aus der enduroklasse mit 160mm vorne und hinten mit dem manitou spiraldämpfer und bin zufreieden, nur habe ich das problem festzustellen ob der durchschlägt ,hat einer von euch einen tip wie  man das feststellen kann.???
 ein freund fährt das alte curare (09) mit nem luftdämpfer ,er ist  auch zufrieden ....also ich glaub es ist egal jenachdem ob du auf gewicht achten willst,ist der luft natürlich besser aber der sprial sieht an ner enduro eindeutig besser aus


----------



## StarrerStahl (25. Februar 2010)

wenn dein dämpfer durchschlägt und ich davon ausgehen, das du die für dein gewicht korrekte feder verbaut hast, dann ist der hinterbau wohl sehr linear, was für einen progressivieren luftdämpfer sprechen würde.

wieviel sag hast du denn eingestellt?

gruß


----------



## Mitglied (25. Februar 2010)

Eben das will er überprüfen;"habe das Problem festzustellen ob er durchschlägt".
Mach einen Kabelbinder um den Kolben und Du siehst wieviel Federweg der Dämpfer nutzt und wieviel Negativfederweg einzustellen ist.
Und es heißt Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## enduro92 (26. Februar 2010)

keine ahnung was die von poison für ne feder darin haben aber wie soll ich da ne kabelbinde dran machen,bei einem luftdämpfer wär das kein problem aber bei einem spirahl??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2010)

Hat vielleicht jemand Interrese, würde es EVTL. gerne als Komplettrad verkaufen..
RH 18" / 46cm 
Sind ettliche Neuteile dran.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier noch mein Winterbike..
> -Zyankali-


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. Februar 2010)

curare muss nicht unbedingt durchschlagen ,das schaltwerk knalt oft gegen die kettenstrebe was vom gefühl her ähnlich ist


----------



## enduro92 (27. Februar 2010)

...aber es weiss keiner zufällig ob man das irgednwie feststellen kann ob der stahlfederdämpfer durchschlägt??

meinen alten rahmen hab ich nämlich gefrektet weil der immer duchgeschlagen ist und dann die kräfte auf den rahmen geknallt sind ---> rahmenbruch aber das lag glaub ichauch dadran das der dämpfer nicht für die zwecke gemacht war..?!?!


----------



## decolocsta (27. Februar 2010)

das spührst du doch wenns durchschlägt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (27. Februar 2010)

neues Winterbike: 





(ich weiß, der Winter is rum... Bestelldatum Anfang November 09 )

mehr Fotos im Fotoalbum...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Februar 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> neues Winterbike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich find´s wirklich top! 
Sehr schön!

Bist du es schon mal gefahren? - Wenn ja, welche Erfahrung hast du mit dem Exzenter-Tretlager gemacht? 
Baue diesen Rahmen gerade zum SSP auf.. 

Gruß


----------



## chris84 (27. Februar 2010)

aktueller km-Stand: 75km 

Was die Montage und Ausrichtung angeht ist der Excenter Top! 

Im Betrieb verhält er sich bis dato wie erwartet völlig unauffällig. Wie es mit Matschanfälligkeit aussieht weiß ich noch nicht, ich hab vorsorglich mal kräftig gefettet und hoffe dass er nie festgeht 
Die Löcher auf beiden Seiten hab ich provosorisch zugeklebt damit kein Dreck reinkommt, da werd ich mir noch Gummistopfen für rein suchen...


----------



## Nagah (28. Februar 2010)

Bin gestern mit zwei Freunden ein wenig das schöne Wetter geniessen gewesen. Davor habe ich das Rad ordentlich geputzt und noch ein wenig "Sticker-Tuning" betrieben:

Laufräder haben nun nur noch jeweils einen Kleber, der Dämpfer wurde halbnackt gemacht und die Gabel hat ihre Schriftzüge bis auf die Rotsocke eingebüßt. So langsam nähere ich mich der Zufriedenheit an.


----------



## ingoshome (28. Februar 2010)

Wegen der Sticker? ... aber ja - sieht sehr 'clean' aus!


----------



## Nagah (28. Februar 2010)

Jo, ich fand die ganzen Schriften passten nicht ganz zu meinem Rad (im Vergleich zu dem Cube, zu dem das passt).

Ich denke ich werde mittelfristig noch den Vorbau gegen einen schwarzen tauschen. Und dann mal gucken was ich mir bis dahin noch an Feinheiten einfallen lassen kann.


----------



## sylantkilla (1. März 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem "Spielzeug". 
Das Bike ist komplett in Eigenregie zusammengestellt und selbst zusammengebaut.


























Weitere Bilder im Album, bei Interesse kann ich auch ne Partliste reinstellen.
Fragen beantworte ich auch gerne.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2010)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem "Spielzeug".
> Das Bike ist komplett in Eigenregie zusammengestellt und selbst zusammengebaut.
> 
> 
> ...





Kürze mal die Züge ! ! 
Reflektor-Sticks an den Speichen runter ! !


----------



## trailjo (1. März 2010)

Ahhh, für zwei Zeilen Kommentar fünf Fotos aus dem Post direkt drüber quoten!!! 
Zum Thema: Das Rahmendesign gefällt mir, erinnert mich an ein Bike, das ist kenne,  aber weiße Gabel und Lenker ist nicht so gelungen. Gute Komponentenwahl, an die Züge musst du allerdings nochmal ran, da kannst noch nen guten Meter einsparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2010)

trailjo schrieb:


> Ahhh, für zwei Zeilen Kommentar fünf Fotos aus dem Post direkt drüber quoten!!!



Ok, hast ja Recht! Passiert..


----------



## sylantkilla (1. März 2010)

Die Züge habe ich am Wochenende grad frisch eingebaut und auch gekürzt so wie ich es haben will, die bleiben erstmal so, aber danke für den Hinweis.

Das Thema Gabel hat mich in Verbindung mit der Farbe auch etwas beschäftigt, mir gefiel das Weiß eigentlich nicht, aber das Problem ist das die Lyrik 2-Step-Air in 1 1/8 nur in weiß erhältlich ist, damit die Gabel nicht so verloren am Bike aussieht hab ich nen schwarzen Holzfeller Lenker noch durch nen weißen ersetzt.

Sobald ich das Geld zusammen habe werde ich den Rahmen noch gegen einen Nicolai Helius AM wechseln und dann den Hinterbau in weiß lackieren lassen, an einem sonst schwarzen Rahmen, dann passt das wieder besser.

Der aktuelle LRS (Mavic Deetraks) wird auch noch denke ich im Laufe des Jahres gegen Crossmax SX Laufräder getauscht - bringt 500g weniger Gewicht.

Zum Thema Reflektoren kann ich nur sagen das ich es schade finde wenn man hier im Forum dazu verleitet wird die eigene Sicherheit in der Dunkelheit zu gefährden nur weil es vllt. etwas besser aussieht.
Die Reflektorsticks sind noch eine recht dezente Methode, aber sorgen trotzdem dafür das man von der Seite gut gesehen wird und sind meiner Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zur Beleuchtung.

Es hat nunmal leider nicht jeder 100m Feldweg zum nächsten Trail...

... allerdings ist das Thema mit Sicherheit genau so schlecht zu diskutieren wie die Helmfrage.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Nagah (1. März 2010)

Ich hatte die Sticks auch an meinem Rad. Ich finde sie auch ganz nützlich und vor allem dezent wenn man öfter mal durch die Stadt muss. Aber leider passen die nicht an meinen neuen LRS weil die Speichen wechselnde Durchmesser haben und darum "durchrutschen".


----------



## ingoshome (2. März 2010)

Alternativ zu den Sticks gibt's auch Reflektor-Klebebänder für die Felgen in unterschiedlichen Tag- und Reflektionsfarben. Leider habe ich sowas selbst noch nicht in den Fingern gehabt oder gar angewendet - ist aber mein Plan. Evt. findet sich so für den einen oder anderen eine 'sichere' Lösung, die durch die eigene und vor allem die Sichtkontrolle der andern kommt ... mit Glück sogar die der Polizei!?
Falls das wer eh schon kennt: bin da für Empehlungen sehr offen!
lg!ingo // mit ca 300m zu den Trails ;-)


----------



## benn9411 (2. März 2010)

servus,
also mal eine frage welchen einsatzbereich deckt ihr mit euren curare ab?????
leider ist das die einzige alternative für einen bezahlbaren rahmen im freeride park und light dh  da es das furan nicht mher gibt p.s. weis jemand wieso??ß

greez ben
+


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (2. März 2010)

hier nochmal meins in aktuellem zustand... bin immer noch top zufrieden, aber ein paar sachen wurden auch nachträglich noch geändert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sylantkilla (2. März 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> servus,
> also mal eine frage welchen einsatzbereich deckt ihr mit euren curare ab?????
> leider ist das die einzige alternative für einen bezahlbaren rahmen im freeride park und light dh  da es das furan nicht mher gibt p.s. weis jemand wieso??ß
> 
> ...



Ich denke für Freeride ist der Rahmen nicht gemacht...
Im Prinzip ist der nicht schlecht, aber ich würde damit keinen Freerider aufbauen, 160mm ist meine ich echt Grenze.

Was die Haltbarkeit angeht kann ich das schlecht einschätzen, ich hab manchmal das Gefühl das der Hinterbau etwas unsteif ist, an einen Freerider gehört finde ich auch ne Steckachse hinten.

Probieren kannst du es ja mal - würde mich interessieren wie sich das Curare im Freerideeinsatz macht und wie lange es das überlebt.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> neues Winterbike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich wollte es nochmal mit auf die nächste Seite nehmen.. 

 WEIL´S SCHÖN IST, INDIVIDUELL + UNVERBASTELT !!!!!!!


----------



## factoryltd (3. März 2010)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> Ich denke für Freeride ist der Rahmen nicht gemacht...
> Im Prinzip ist der nicht schlecht, aber ich würde damit keinen Freerider aufbauen, 160mm ist meine ich echt Grenze.
> 
> Was die Haltbarkeit angeht kann ich das schlecht einschätzen, ich hab manchmal das Gefühl das der Hinterbau etwas unsteif ist, an einen Freerider gehört finde ich auch ne Steckachse hinten.
> ...



Gibt auch 10mm Steckachse siehe zum Beispiel die Sixpack Laufräder, fahre ich seit 1 Saison am Downhiller.
Mein Curare ist als All Mountain aufgebaut max. 160mm mehr würde ich es nicht zumuten wollen. Wenns härter wird dann lieber was Gebrauchtes nehmen .


----------



## Mitglied (3. März 2010)

Oder bei Dual Faces nachschauen; da gibt's meines Wissens nach den "Furan" noch unter anderem Label. Nennt sich Vertical.


----------



## Todestyp (3. März 2010)

Endlich ist mein gecleantes Arsen T+ nach fast zwei Monaten Wartezeit eingetrudelt!




Werde demnächst nochmal ein schöneres Pic posten...


----------



## Nagah (3. März 2010)

Todestyp schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein gecleantes Arsen T+ nach fast zwei Monaten Wartezeit eingetrudelt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder überhaupt ein Pic, da du nicht von StudiVZ hotlinken kannst.


----------



## Todestyp (3. März 2010)

Wie isses jetzt? Ziemlich verwirrend, da ich das Bild sehen kann... Die Möglichkeit die Bilder direkt vom PC hochzuladen gibt es meines Wissens ja nicht...


----------



## Nagah (4. März 2010)

Jetzt kann man es sehen.

Sehr schönes Ding und gute Gabelwahl! In dem ganzen FOX-Wahn mal wieder eine Magura zu sehen ist richtig erfrischend. Aber der Bashguard(?) ist schon ziemlich hässlich, finde ich.


----------



## xbishopx (4. März 2010)

update 2010:

zyankali xn (2007er)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2010)

Todestyp schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein gecleantes Arsen T+ nach fast zwei Monaten Wartezeit eingetrudelt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn für Bremsen drauf? - Sind das Avid Ball Bearing , mechanische Bremssättel?
Zufrieden damit?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoshome (4. März 2010)

jhp?


----------



## factoryltd (4. März 2010)

magura julie sonder edition red


----------



## ingoshome (4. März 2010)

julie h p


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2010)

Ups, ok! Danke..


----------



## ingoshome (4. März 2010)

... ist die aktuelle Lousie (Sattel) mit 'günstigeren' Griffen - absolut ok!

Hab sie 'red' mal als Louise bekommen:





(nur klein wegen OT ;-)


----------



## Illuminus (9. März 2010)

Neue Rad von meinem Kumpel. Finde es ist ganz gut gelungen bei nem sehr günstigen Kurs.


----------



## erkan1984 (10. März 2010)

hallo ihr Poison Jünger.... hat vielleicht jemand von euch eine Idee, was das hier:





 für eine RAL-Rahmenfarbe sein könnte?


----------



## chris84 (10. März 2010)

guck mal in meinem Bilderalbum... könnte die gleiche Farbe sein wie meins... 

das wäre dann RAL 7016 anthrazitgrau


----------



## mas7erchief (10. März 2010)

Mein Rad ist auch Anthrazit. Ich glaube das ist noch ein wenig heller als auf dem Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (10. März 2010)

Falls noch jemand einen Curare Rahmen sucht. Einfach meine Signatur anklicken.


----------



## rebell74 (11. März 2010)

*Achtung Aufbauspam* 
Gefragt sind alle Phosphor-Piloten oder Interessierte

Wie ihr ja vielleicht wisst baue ich gerade ein 2009er Phosphor auf. Leider hatte ich in den letzten Monaten kaum Zeit und Geld dafür... Studium und EDV Geraffel ging vor 

Ziel ist es einen Marathon/ light AM Hybriden zu schaffen 
Einige Teile waren schon vorhanden, werden also demnach erst mit irgendweiner Ausbaustufe verbessert.

Rahmen: Poison Phosphor 2009
Gabel: Manitou Minute 120
Dämpfer: Manitou Radium RL Plattform
LRS: Mavic Crossmax SX 2008
Reifen: Michelin Mountain Dry²
Kurbeln: XTR 970
Schaltwerk: XTR Carbon
Umwerfer: XTR
Kassette: XTR Titan
Kette: XTR/Dura Ace
Bremsen: Hope M4 Tech, 183/183 Floating
Schnellspanner: Hope
Sattelklemme: Hope
Sattel: Selle Max Gel Flow (der bleibt!)
Flaschenhalter: Minoura Dura Cage
Sonstiges: Nokon´s, ein paar Aluschrauben, Hope Matchmaker + XT RapFire

Es fehlen:
Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Tuning 

Ich will das Rad ordentlich leicht haben! Es sollte sich aber in einem erträglichen finanz. Rahmen bewegen und muss mein Gewicht entsprechen (rund 80kg angezogen). Ich werde keine Teile wegen 10gr tauschen, bin aber für jegliche (sinnvolle) Tuningvorschläge offen. Style spielt ebenfalls eine große Rolle... aber das liegt ja, wie immer, im Auge des Betrachters 

Habt ihr ein paar Aufbauvorschläge???
Geschmacklich gerne weisse oder rot eloxierte Teile oder auch Carbon (wenns stabil genug ist).
Ne idee wäre auch etliche Schrauben durch Ttan zu ersetzen, z.B. die Schrauben an den Gelenken... hat das wer schon gemacht??? Wo bekomme ich sowas???

Mal ein Eindruck:







*Falls das Thema hier in der Bildergallerie stört, könne wir gerne einen Extra-Thread starten... also bitte net böse sein wenns doch stört. Ich verspreche auch Bilders....
*
BTW: Ich baue gerad noch ein Rohloff Zyankali für nen Kumpel auf. Ich mach noch ein paar Bilder und poste sie gleich!


----------



## rebell74 (11. März 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild vom versprochenen Rohloff-Zyankali






Rahmen: Zyankali Excenter, orange
Gabel: Manitou Super 7, weiss
Steuersatz: CC ZS22, schwarz
Bremsen: Hope X2, silber-blau
Lenker, Vorbau: Controltech ONE, weiss
Stütze: Controltech ONE, weiss
Sattel: Selle Filante, schwarz
Nabe HR: Speedhub, schwarz
Nabe VR: Hope Pro2, blau
Felgen: Alex XCR100D, weiss
Kurbeln: Truvativ Stylo, schwarz
Schnellspanner: Hope, lau
Sattelklemme: Hope, blau
Reifen: Conti Race King 2,2

schauts net schee aus


----------



## Nagah (11. März 2010)

Bilder sind Bilder. Ob von halben Poison oder Ganzen, ist doch völlig wurscht!


----------



## Macjackson (11. März 2010)

Hier, das Poison von meiner Luv in Kaffebraun.


----------



## rebell74 (11. März 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Bilder sind Bilder. Ob von halben Poison oder Ganzen, ist doch völlig wurscht!



hehe, die werden ja noch zu vollständigen Fahrmaschinen 

Hab mir für das graue Phosphor heute noch nen roteloxierten Lenker und Sattelstütze von *wOOdman* bestellt.
Brauch jetzt aber noch nen weissen Steuersatz und weissen Vorbau mit 80-90mm

Steuersatz fällt mir nur der FSA Orbit Z und der Acros Ai22 ein.... was gibts sonst noch hochwertiges in weiss???
Ne weisse Sattelklemme würd mir auch noch gut gefallen.... sonst wirds a bissi viel rot noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarträuber (11. März 2010)

hier mal mein neues, noch im Auslieferungszustand und von der Jungfernfahrt:





Bildqualität ist leider mangelhaft da Handy...


----------



## rebell74 (11. März 2010)

black beauty 
schee, so clean, so ohne Bapperli  evtl noch die Sticker der RS Reba entfernen 
Aber die vordere Bremsleitung steht mir zu weit ab. Kann man das noch verbessern???


----------



## trailjo (12. März 2010)

rebell74 schrieb:


> *Achtung Aufbauspam*
> Falls das Thema hier in der Bildergallerie stört, könne wir gerne einen Extra-Thread starten... also bitte net böse sein wenns doch stört. Ich verspreche auch Bilders....


Hehe, jetzt schlägst du 'nen eigenen Thread vor.  Aber wir haben ja noch den inoffiziellen Phosphor Aufbau-Thread.
Geil, das Zyankali. Konntest du deinem Freund nicht noch den Carbon-Drive aufquatschen? Dann wär' das Teil der Oberhammer!


----------



## Werner Amort (13. März 2010)

Todestyp schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein gecleantes Arsen T+ nach fast zwei Monaten Wartezeit eingetrudelt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön

was macht der Hinterbau im Wiegetritt?


----------



## rebell74 (13. März 2010)

trailjo schrieb:


> Hehe, jetzt schlägst du 'nen eigenen Thread vor.  Aber wir haben ja noch den inoffiziellen Phosphor Aufbau-Thread.
> Geil, das Zyankali. Konntest du deinem Freund nicht noch den Carbon-Drive aufquatschen? Dann wär' das Teil der Oberhammer!



witzig  ich hab ihm diesen Schrott ausreden müssen, da ich von Gummi-Riemen-Drive nix halte 

Schon mal gefahren... so´n Gates Bock?

Außerdem ist dieser Zyankali IGH oder IDH Rahmen allerletzte Schublade. Einfach am Ausfallende aufgeschnitten und später mit ner Metallplatte wieder zammgefuscht.... auch wenn ich Poison mag, aber das haben Andere besser hinbekommen.


----------



## Todestyp (17. März 2010)

Sorry für die nichtbeantwortung der Fragen, aber mein PC war die letzten Wochen Baustelle... 
Die Bremsen sind natürlich Julie HP, wobei mir die Sache mit den Louise-Sätteln neu ist. Mal nachforschen, wäre schon geil! 
@ Nagah: Der Bashguard ist klasse! rebell74 hat den bei seinem Neubau auch mit dran hab ich grade gesehen. Ich find ihn stylish (wenn man das hier so sagen darf  )
Und @ Werner Amort: Der Hinterbau macht im Wiegetritt außer bei starken Stößen garnichts, denn der Dämpfer hat 'nen (oft genutzten) Lockout. 
Die Rohloff ist im Gelände übrigens erste Sahne. Immer, überall und in jeder Situation schalten können ist klasse, vor allem bei verzwickten, langsamen Passagen. Da hatte die XT des Mitfahrers das Nachsehen! Nur der Kettenspanner ärgert mich etwas, ist die Kette doch schon drei (!) mal runtergerutscht...
Und natürlich noch die versprochenen schöneren Bilder meiner schneeweißen Dame:


----------



## DerRenz (17. März 2010)

Ich habe mein Zyankali mal ein wenig optisch überarbeitet:






Wurde mit Folie geklebt..


----------



## trailjo (17. März 2010)

Todestyp: Versuch doch mal den U-Bügel am Kettenspanner ganz nach unten zu drehen, damit er die Kette dort führt, wo sie auf das Rädchen läuft. Und/oder nimm eine Singlespeed-Kette, die sind nicht so seitenflexibel.


----------



## trailjo (17. März 2010)

Macjackson schrieb:


> Hier, das Poison von meiner Luv in Kaffebraun.



Kommt gut! Habt ihr das Dekor selbst gepimpt (Plümchen)? Ist das eins der "L" Rahmenmaße mit dem niedrigen Einstieg?


----------



## Todestyp (17. März 2010)

@ trailjo: Danke für den Tipp! Die Feifen haben mir da einfach 'ne Schaltungskette draufgezogen... Naja, war nicht die einzige "Verfehlung", schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benn9411 (17. März 2010)

mal ne frage: bin ich blind oder hat keiner hier das epo, photos,reviews usw würden mal interessieren

greez ben


----------



## Nagah (18. März 2010)

Ich war heute mit nem Freund von mir bei Lenggrieß biken. Das heisst es gibt wieder ein paar Fotos! 
(Ich weiss dass meine Bremszüge immer noch zu lang sind, ich muss das Entlüftungsset zum Kürzen noch bestellen)

Schön sauber, noch im Zug vor der Tour:




Halbzeit! Die Wege nahe den Bergen sind noch teils verschneit und voller Matsch:




Eis-Matsch-Wege zehren gut Kraft:




Schneegrenze überschritten!




Und wieder nach Hause:




Wir sind müde und frieren, aber trotz Tourabbruch wegen zu viel Schnee zufrieden mit der Welt:


----------



## erkan1984 (19. März 2010)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild vom versprochenen Rohloff-Zyankali


hi, hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen vorm zusammenstecken?danke


----------



## chris84 (19. März 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hi, hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen vorm zusammenstecken?danke


Rahmenhöhe L ca. 2050g mit Exzenter...


----------



## Macjackson (19. März 2010)

trailjo schrieb:


> Kommt gut! Habt ihr das Dekor selbst gepimpt (Plümchen)? Ist das eins der "L" Rahmenmaße mit dem niedrigen Einstieg?



Ja, das ist das Zynkali mit einer extra Rahmengeometrie für Mädels. Das Dekor hab ich bei Poison an einem Rennrad gesehen. Daraufhin haben wir gesagt, es soll GENAU SO aussehen, nur eben als Mountainbike. 

Und das ist es dann geworden. Die Farben sind Kaffeebraun auf Milchkaffeebraun  Der Designer hat sich echt Mühe gegeben, und auch sonst wird man da immer sehr gut behandelt. Danke Poison.


----------



## rebell74 (20. März 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hi, hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen vorm zusammenstecken?danke



Nein, hab leider keine Waage.
Rahmen ist 46cm, sollte ich die Tage an eine Waage drankommen, wiege ich das Teil mal.


----------



## DerRenz (23. März 2010)

Jetzt mal als Fixie...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. März 2010)

Ferdisch.....!!


----------



## Disco-Stu (24. März 2010)

Hi,
mich würde mal interessieren, wie weit die bei Poison einem das Rad schon zusammenbauen können, z.B. wenn ich einen Rahmen bestelle und dazu eine komplette Schaltgruppe, können die dann die Kurbel, das Schaltwerk und den Umwerfer schon anbauen und vielleicht sogar die Schaltzüge schon dranbauen, oder verschicken die das alles in Einzelteilen, so dass man's selber anbauen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nagah (24. März 2010)

Die können dir alles montieren, schliesslich bauen die auch ganze Räder. Ich hab z.B. einen Rahmen und dazu eine XT-Kurbel bestellt und die haben das montiert geliefert (habs aber auch um Auftrag explizit erwähnt dass ich das gerne so hätte, die Kurbel könnte ja auch für ein anderes Rad sein).


----------



## Disco-Stu (25. März 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, habe vor mir einen Curare-Rahmen zu kaufen und kann bzw. will nicht alles selber machen.
Hat vielleicht jemand den aktuellen Curare-Rahmen in blau matt oder glänzend und Lust, Bilder davon zu posten (am besten im aufgebauten Zustand)?


----------



## trailjo (25. März 2010)

Seit wann ist das Phosphor eigentlich nicht mehr im Angebot? Ich war heute ganz überrascht!


----------



## NiMrOdMoShEr23 (26. März 2010)

Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Innenlager, Steuersatz, Sattel & Stütze zu verkaufen:


----------



## Nagah (26. März 2010)

Das Parkhaus-Bild find ich geil!


----------



## rebell74 (27. März 2010)

trailjo schrieb:


> Seit wann ist das Phosphor eigentlich nicht mehr im Angebot? Ich war heute ganz überrascht!



Ist mit der 2010er Serie rausgeflogen! Schade eigentlich,
ich fand das war einer der besten und aufwändigsten Rahmen die Poison hatte.
Auch die FR/DH Serie wurde eingeschrumpft, sowie die Preise z.T. kräftig erhöht, bzw. die Ausstattungsmerkmale bei etlichen Bikes runtergesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoshome (28. März 2010)

Input aus den Wäldern von heut:


----------



## Nagah (28. März 2010)

Ich hoffe du hast dich gestern nicht mehr zu sehr angestrengt. Schöne Bilder, aber leider etwas klein (ausser das erste, das passt).

Aber warum ist die Venti vorne schwarz und hinten rot?

Gruß
Lionel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Input aus den Wäldern von heut:



Wenn ich mir die Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi angucke, dazu kommt noch deren Einstellung, kommt mir mein Essen hoch!! 
In einem anderen Threat würde man für solche Bilder gesteinigt werden!!!
Sorry, aber das musste mal raus..


----------



## ingoshome (28. März 2010)

Hab on Tour dran rumgestellt bis es zu den Trails und meiner Stimmung gepasst hat.

Weißt Du - die Trails bei uns fährt man schön schwungvoll und mit Druck am Vorderrad.
Dazu kommt noch das 24" HR, das ich so ein wenig ausgeglichen habe. An den anderen
Bikes fahre ich eh nur noch Flat-Bars - da geht's dann besser.

Sorry falls Du Dich deswegen mit eigenem Essen selbst besudelst - nicht sehr belastbar?
Aber ich konnte nicht anders - Vorbau eh negativ, eh keine Spacer drin und kein Ersatzlenker
am Start. Wenn Du mein Spektrum fahren würdest tätest sowas vielleicht auch!?

Übrigens gibt's auch schon Threads wo man nicht an jeder Kleinigkeit rumnörgelt.
Und es gibt ein ganzes Forum wo man VRO's cool findet und nicht doof-redet ;-)

@Nagah: Die schwarze Venti is so allein weil so schwer günstig zu bekommen.

lg!ingo // sich fragend wo hier wohl gelandet ....


----------



## Nagah (28. März 2010)

Stimmt, die Ventidiscs sind wirklich sehr kostspielig. Aber das sind irgendwie alle Magura Scheiben wenn ich mich so umsehe. Ich frage mich wieso...


----------



## Nagah (29. März 2010)

So, meine Laurin ist nun demontiert und wartet gerade hier darauf, verpackt und zum großen Service geschickt zu werden. Das beste ist aber, dass man sich bei Magura für ein paar Münzen extra das Casting in einer anderen Farbe montieren lassen kann.

Meine Laurin wird also schwarz gehen und weiss wiederkommen. 

Bilder gibts dann (dann auch mit gekürzten Bremsschläuchen, denn das Entlüftungskit ist auch endlich da.)


----------



## ingoshome (30. März 2010)

Nagah grad bike-less? wie lange? ... hast kein Ersatz über Ostern?

Dann kannst unsere Trailkostbarkeiten nur auf Bildern geniessen?:


----------



## Nagah (30. März 2010)

Nein, ich hab nur mein gutes Arbeitstier für alles: Das Arsen.

Morgen kommt die Gabel zur Post (habs heute leider wegen ner halben Stunde nicht mehr geschafft :/ ) und dann hoff ich mal auf baldige Wiederkehr meiner Laurin im neuen Gewand und frischer Performance. 

@pic
Oh! Da ist ein Liteville auf dem Bild mit dabei


----------



## Disco-Stu (31. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gestern einen Curare-Rahmen bestellt und die Bezahlungsart Vorkasse ausgewählt, ich habe gleich danach eine E-mail bekommen, eine Eingangsbestätigung. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich das Geld jetzt schon überweisen soll, oder ob eine weitere E-mail kommt, denn normalerweise bekommt man ja noch eine Auftragsbestätigung in der nochmal drinsteht wieviel man überweisen soll und welchen Verwendungszweck man angeben soll. 
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand sagen, wie das bei Poison abläuft.


----------



## Mitglied (31. März 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Disco-Stu (31. März 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> [email protected]


 
Schon klar, aber bis jetzt haben die Antworten von Poison nie unter drei Tagen auf sich warten lassen, deshalb habe ich erst mal hier nachgefragt.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen wie es bei ihm bei der Bestellung per Vorkasse abgelaufen ist.


----------



## ingoshome (31. März 2010)

aber erstens is hier ne gallerie und zweitens haben die telefon und sind recht nett ... ;-)


----------



## ingoshome (1. April 2010)

Kein Beitrag ohne Bild 





Mehr vom Frühling: http://priv.cqx.dyndns.org/?picture&i=schlnd&pgal


----------



## Nagah (19. April 2010)

Endlich ist meine Magura Gabel wieder vom Service zurück. Und wie Magura mir versprochen hat, für einen geringen Obulus in anderer Farbe: Weiss! 
Ja, ich weiss dass ich immer noch meine Bremszüge kürzen muss, aber ich wollte nach dem Gabeleinbau endlich fahren.

















****
Änderungen:
Gabel nun in weiss
weissen 60mm Vorbau (Truvativ AKA) durch schwarzen 90er (Race Face Ride) getauscht um ein wenig mehr "Platz" auf dem Rad zu haben.
****


----------



## ingoshome (19. April 2010)

Und ab jetzt bitte nur noch Milch in die Flasche


----------



## Nagah (20. April 2010)

Die gute warme Milch auf jeder Tour der Renner!


----------



## ingoshome (20. April 2010)

Ja Da lachst du mein Guter ... guxtu:







Nach 140 von 164 km (München, Jochberg, und zurück)
habe ich die Bäurin beim Melken überfallen - Mundraub


----------



## Nagah (20. April 2010)

Klingt interessant. Aber wer genau wurde da gemolken? 

Ich nehm da auch a Flascherl!


----------



## trailjo (20. April 2010)

Ich nehm das Rad, ist eh nix für Milchbubis! Obwohl ich nach 164km eher am Tropf als an der Flasche hinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nagah (20. April 2010)

Das Liteville oder mein Arsen?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. April 2010)

denn will ich auch mal:





mal ne kleine frage am rande, ist das normal beim curare, das die wippe an den sattelschnellspanner schlägt??


----------



## ingoshome (21. April 2010)

rebell74 schrieb:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heute habe ich ein solches  live gesehn ... sehr schick! Was wurde aus Deinem?


----------



## rebell74 (22. April 2010)

Das Phosphor ist fertig und hat seine ersten Ausfahrten hinter sich.

Insgesamt funktioniert das Fahrwerk sehr gut und ich bin zufrieden. Hab den ganzen Federweg noch gar nicht ausgeschöpft, da ich meine ersten Touren mit zu viel Druck gefahren bin....
Ich bin am überlegen den roten Lenker und die rote Sattelstütze gegen weisse auszutauschen... ist mir irgendwie zu viel rot... mal schauen. Der Vorbau ist nur solange ich noch keinen anderen habe. Da kommt der Syncros FL in weiss und 90mm dran.  

Teileliste:
Rahmen..........................Poison Phosphor 
Gabel..............................Manitou Minute 120 Absolute
Steuersatz.......................Hope
LRS.................................Mavix Crossmax SX
Reifen.............................Michelin Mountain Dry²
Lenker.............................Woodman Rizer
Vorbau............................noname 90mm
Sattelstütze.....................Woodman
Sattel..............................Selle maxflite Gel Flow
Kurbeln...........................XTR 970
Schaltwerk.......................XTR Carbon
Umwerfer.........................XTR
Schalthebel......................XT in Verb. mit Hope Matchmaker
Kassette...........................XTR
Kette................................XTR
Bremsanlage.....................Hope Tech M4 183/183 komplett auf rot umgebaut
Sattelklemme....................Hope
Schnellspanner..................Hope
Pedale...............................noch XT werden aber rote Ritchey V5

Bild ist leider schlecht da nur mit´m Handy geknippst






*BTW: Das Orangefarbene Rohloff-Zyankali ist fertig.... muss noch Bilder machen*


----------



## rebell74 (22. April 2010)

Hab mal schnell das Rohloff-Zyankali was ich für einen Freund aufgebaut habe abgelichtet 

Teileliste:
Rahmen..........................Poison Zyankali mit EBB
Gabel..............................Manitou Super 7
Steuersatz.......................Cane Creek ZS22
Felgen.............................Alex XCR100d
Naben.............................Hope pro2/Speedhub
Reifen.............................Conti Race King 2.2
Lenker.............................Controltech
Vorbau............................Controltech
Sattelstütze.....................Controltech
Sattel..............................Selle X2
Kurbeln...........................Truvativ Stylo 1.1
Schalthebel......................noch Rohloff aber evtl. demnächst Tune
Ritzel...............................noch OEM aber demnächst Singlestar Titan
Kette................................SRAM PC 890
Bremsanlage.....................Hope X2 Tech 183/160 komplett auf Blau umgebaut
Sattelklemme....................Hope
Schnellspanner..................Hope
Pedale...............................Shimnao PD-M520






*Und das ist mein nächstes Projekt:*

Poison Ethanol Lady-Urban-MTB für eine 50Jährige Bekannte und 2 künstl. Hüftgelenken. Da ist es Essig mit der Sportlichkeit, deswegen wird das Rad funktionell und möglichst stylisch aufgebaut. Und bitte keine doofen Sprüche bzgl des Aussehens.... es geht eben nicht anders!!!






Geplanter Aufbau:

Rahmen..........................Poison Ethanol Lady
Gabel..............................Alu Starr
Steuersatz.......................Cane Creek ZS22
Felgen.............................Rigida Taurus 2000d, weiss
Naben.............................Alfine ND/Alfine 8speed
Reifen.............................Schwalbe Marathon Extreme 2.2
Lenker.............................On One Mary Bar, weiss
Vorbau............................ROOX Danny Stem
Sattelstütze.....................irgendwas weisses
Sattel..............................Selle Gel Flow Lady, blau
Kurbeln...........................Alfine 39T
Kettenspanner.................Tr!ckstuff Exzentriker
Kette...............................SRAM PC 830
Bremsanlage....................Shimano BL-M 486, weiss
Pedale.............................Xpedo Traverse
Lichtanlage......................Supernova E3


----------



## Nagah (22. April 2010)

Das orangene find ich total geil und das blaue für die Mutti ist auch klasse!

Welche 50 Jährige lässt sich ein ordentliches Rad mit moderner Technik aufbauen anstatt ein 150EUR Trekkingrad aus dem Supermarkt zu kaufen?

Einen  für die Dame und einen  für dich dass du es ordentlich machst. Sorg dafür dass sie vor ihren Freundinnen damit protzen kann und ordentlich Spass hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (22. April 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> denn will ich auch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir schleift nix ist also nicht normal. Sachmal, was hast du dir bei den Aufbau gedacht  die Gabel ist ja wohl ein bissel übertrieben und der Sattel naja halt geschmackssache - hm ich weiß nicht


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. April 2010)

sattel war vorhanden und ist bequem, hätt lieber nen tioga multicontrol xl dafür...

was ist bitte an der gabel übertrieben? der rahmen hat 150mm federweg, da werd ich ja wohl ne 170mm gabel einbauen dürfen oder nicht?
zudem war se grade bei mir im keller verfügbar, hätt auch lieber ne z150sl gehabt 

welche rahmengrösse fährst du? mein curare ist 40-41cm sitzrohrlänge.

edit: hab mal folgende frage, welche federhärte fahrt ihr? fahrergewicht liegt bei 90-95 kilo. laut kalkulator müsste ich da ne 650er - 700er feder fahren. hab zur zeit ne 550er drin, die geht durch wie butter wenn ich mich ma schwer mache... ist das da so ein unterschied?


----------



## Furan (24. April 2010)

Also ich hatte in meinem Furan nen Marzocchi Roco WC mit na 450 lbs feder drin. und mein gewicht liegt auch so in dem dreh was du geschrieben hast. und ich musste die feder schon ganz gut reindrehen damit die nich weich is wie butter. hab mir jetz nen neuen dämpfer mit na 500lbs feder bestellt. mal sehen wie der so ist. der Roco wc is in willingen letztes we in die brüche gegangen...

Ps: hat einer interesse an nem strychnin dirtbike?? komplett mit allem was dazu gehört..


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. April 2010)

das furan hat nen kumpel, der hinterbau ist gefühlt extremst linear...


----------



## trailjo (24. April 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> mal ne kleine frage am rande, ist das normal beim curare, das die wippe an den sattelschnellspanner schlägt??


Liegt vllt. auch an der Klemme. Die Syntace Superlock ist sehr schmal, extra fürs Liteville 301.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. April 2010)

trailjo schrieb:


> Liegt vllt. auch an der Klemme. Die Syntace Superlock ist sehr schmal, extra fürs Liteville 301.



hab 3 klemmen hier, die haben alle das gleiche problem... werd gleich mal die breite messen...

aber der tip mit der syntace is gut, evtl passt die ja


----------



## dkc-live (3. Mai 2010)

meins





[/IMG]


----------



## xfux (3. Mai 2010)

mein curare (schön in s/w gehalten)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Mai 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Na endlich...  

*Nett* ist´s geworden!! 
Ist aber kein Exzenter-Rahmen, oder?

Ab damit in den SSP-Fred ! ! !


----------



## factoryltd (9. Mai 2010)

So jetzt ist es fertig das Winterprojekt, fahren ist erste Sahne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro92 (12. Mai 2010)

nice , sieht richtig geil aus =)
was ist das für ein rahmen ?? kannst du mal die parts sagen , gabel usw. ...wäre nett


----------



## dkc-live (13. Mai 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na endlich...
> 
> *Nett* ist´s geworden!!
> Ist aber kein Exzenter-Rahmen, oder?
> ...



danke. ist im fred. excenter mag ich nicht, schlechte erfahrung. ist ein ethanol rahmen.


----------



## sunjah (14. Mai 2010)

hallo

mal ne blöde frage..

bekomm ich in den Poison Curare Rahmen einen 222mm dämpfer eingebaut?
oder kann man ihn zur not mit einem 175mm dämpfer fahren? 
was ist max einbaulänge die man rein  bekommt?

würd es gern selbst ausmessen aber geht online schlecht..


----------



## mad_caddy (14. Mai 2010)

In den Curare Rahmen gehört ein 190er Dämpfer und das würde ich auch so lassen!
Einen längeren Dämpfer würde ich nicht probieren, weil das Tretlager eh schon so hoch ist!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Mai 2010)

sunjah schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> mal ne blöde frage..
> 
> ...



nen 222er dämpfer geht nicht, habs selber ausprobiert, wollt die umlenkwippe eh auf minimalen federweg fahren. wäre ne notlösung gewesen, da ich dann wenigstens ein rad zum fahren gehabt hätte. bei mir isser am oberrohr angeschlagen.

habe sonst nen 200mm ebl drin


----------



## factoryltd (14. Mai 2010)

factoryltd schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es fertig das Winterprojekt, fahren ist erste Sahne



Teileliste
Rahmen -  Poisen Curare 150mm
Gabel -  Rock Shox Revelation 150mm
LRS - Veltec V-Two
Reifen - Fat Albert 2,4"
Schaltung - Sram x9
Kurbel SLX
Innenlager - Token red
Bremse - Avid Elexir203/185
Lenker - ritchey carbon
Vorbau - ritchey wsc 90mm
Pedale - XLC red
Steuersatz Token red
Sattel - selle Yutak
Stütze - crank Brothers
Gewicht - 13,7kg


----------



## sunjah (14. Mai 2010)

mhh..

welche rahmenhöhe hat der gehabt wo der dämfer am oberrohr angestoßen ist? 40?45?50?
aber einen 200 hast reinbekommen?bei welcher rahmenhöhe?

meint ihr in einen mit 45RH passt ein 222mm rein ist das technisch möglich oder stößt dann die schwinge an?
ich hab halt noch einen 222mm fox vanilla rc rumliegen..

ich würde 24" vorne und hinten drauf tun..oder besser 26"/24") oder doch lieber 26" vorn+hinten?

was findet ihr passender?
gabel wird eine drop off triple 2006..hab echt keine kohle für ne neue 

meint ihr das 24" schwarz mit weißen felgenringen zu klein aussehen..kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen..

hat vielleicht jemand ein bike mit 24"?

welche rahmenhöhe hate das bike auf dem letzten foto?

und danke für die unterstützung?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Mai 2010)

ich denke grob vom gedanken sollte der 222er reinpassen, aber versaut dir total die geo. im theoretischen krieg ich den hinterbau ja bis auf das maß, das der dämpfer reinpassen könnte. rahmen ist bei mir allerdings so der kleinste, sollte 40-41 sein. 

zur thematik 26"/24": wenn du dir die besagte drop off tripple reinschrauben willst, kannst auch gleich nen chopper fahren, schau dir mein bike an, ich hab ne junior-t drin von 03, dazu dann den 200mm swinger 4way, das baut schon böse hoch. wenne nu hinten nen 24er einbaust, sackt der arsch soweit ab, das du kaum noch fahren kannst. selbiges hab ich 2 wochen auch so gefahren, da ich auf teile für mein neues hinterrad gewartet hatte. bau wenn lieber 26" komplett auf. 24" ist total am ende, die auswahl an reifen und felgen ist leider eher lächerlich.

mein tip: verscheuer die federelemente und besorg dir was passendes. falls du in bezug auf dämpfer bezugsadresse brauchst, kann ich dir weiteres gerne per pn zukommen lassen.


----------



## sunjah (14. Mai 2010)

also mir gefällt dein aufbau 

aber dein bike hat 3 löcher für den dämpfer und das neue nur noch eins..

wie viel mm hast du max platz beim loch was dem sattelrohr am nächsten ist? 

kann jemand mal messen wieviel man bei dem neuen reinbekommen würde?


deine gabel ist doch relativ baugleich(äußerlich) mit der triple oder?

es ist so ich fahr normalerweise bmx mit 21" oberrohr und find es total bequem..

nur sind meine knie hin und ich kann nicht mehr so viel im stehen treten deswegen nun ein weiches fully..

ich werd nur ein wenig an der isar und im wald rumgurcken und kein dh fahren..aber mir gafallen die dh bikes..

troz allem fühl ich mich auf einem bike mit 26" total verlohren..deswegen würde ich lieber 24" fahren

hat vielleicht jemand ein bild wo er 24" drauf hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Mai 2010)

mit der gabel hast du recht, daher hab ich das angesprochen. platz am hintersten punkt hab ich ca noch 5-10mm dann wirds aber böse knapp. ich hab noch die alte umlenkwippe die hatte die möglichkeit, den rahmen auf 100-125-150mm zu traveln. 

den 222er hab ich unten mal eingehängt und dann oben mal versucht in die wippe einzuhängen. mir fehlten ca noch 3-4 cm bis zum vordesten loch an der wippe. denke sollte verständlich sein. 

sofern du komplett auf 24" bauen willst, wirst evtl probleme mit der tretlagerhöhe bekommen. möchte mich da aber nicht festlegen, bin das teil ja nur am heck mit 24" gefahren. und jetz steht felge und reifen nur dumm rum


----------



## sunjah (14. Mai 2010)

also wir da 222mm nix 
aber jetzt haste einen 20mm drin auf dem 150er loch und der stößt nicht an?
wenn ich einen neu kaufen dan will ich so viel wie möglich

ich wollte mir zum trost das ich mein bmx aufgebe einen neuen satz gönnen..weil frisch zentriert und frische industrielager..

dachte an fun works 2way naben und beim felgenring bin ich noch nicht sicher evtl.einen bitch wippa aber der ist sicher schwer und wird mir nicht mehr bringen als ein dünner?

deswegen beschäftigt mich das mot dem 24" oder 26" so weil ich nicht einen neuen satz kaufen will der dann komisch aussieht..

aber was willst denn für die felge haben?
und ein dämpfer haste auch noch zum abgeben?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Mai 2010)

mit dem 222er wirds nix. hab den auf dem bild montierten swinger mal gemessen gehabt, der hatte 195mm, hab mir nun nen 200mm bestellt, der sollte die tage kommen. hab den auf dem hintersten loch montiert, also für 150mm. denke nicht, das du bei nem aktuellen 41er rahmen probleme mit der sattelklemme hast, da die neuen wippen an der stelle etwas breiter bauen.

dämpfer hab ich keinen über, sonst könnt ich mit dem teil fahren, steht derzeit ohne da. felge hätt ich sehr wohl, wäre ne 36° dmr deevee, dazu hab ich noch nen schwalbe space in 2,4 und nen point duro in 2,5 alles in 24" versteht sich.

ich denke alles weitere wegen teile via PN...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Poison Gemeinde, nachdem nun endlich die Gabel geliefert wurde, stand dem Umbau auf einem Poison Ethanol Rahmen für mein Alltags-Stadt-Touren-Rad nichts mehr im Wege.

Hierzu ein paar Bilder:














 

Die Farbe des Hauptrahmens ist Kupferbraun (RAL 8004), die der Gabel Tiefschwarz (RAL 9005). Das Gewicht so wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist beträgt etwa 13kg.
Ich wiege aber demnächst nochmal nach. Ausstattungsliste folgt.

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Mai 2010)

Netter und liebevoller Aufbau!!!        Top!!

Ist das der Rahmen aus der online-Bucht??? - Hatte auch überlegt...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (18. Mai 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Netter und liebevoller Aufbau!!!        Top!!
> 
> Ist das der Rahmen aus der online-Bucht??? - Hatte auch Ã¼berlegt...



Vielen Dank! 

Ja, der Rahmen ist aus der Bucht. Siehe hier (GrÃ¶Ãe 50cm): http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Poison-Ethano...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item483a7acc62

Steuerrohr ist plangefrÃ¤st, Sitzrohr ausgerieben und Trelagergewinde nachgeschnitten. Der Rahmen ist sauber gepulvert und das Gewicht stimmt (54cm 2097 gramm). Genug Kunststoffclipser fÃ¼r die Zugbefestigung waren bei dabei (ca. zehn StÃ¼ck) Lieferzeit etwa 10 bis 14 Tage. Unter UmstÃ¤nden musst Du aber im Bereich der Sattelklemme etwas Pulverlack entfernen, weil sonst die Klemme nicht drauf passt  Ich habe dafÃ¼r einen Dremel verwendet. *Alles in Allem fÃ¼r 114â¬ inkl. Versand top!*

Wenn fÃ¼r den Aufbau genug Zeit da ist: FÃ¼r den Steuersatz braucht man Ã¼brigens kein Einpresswerkzeug etc.: Sitz im Rahmen fetten, und den Steuersatz kann man nach 2-3 h im Gefrierfach  quasi "einlegen". 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe von Stefan

Hier die Ausstattungliste als pdf mit nachgewogenen Teilen. Gewicht: 13,1KG Anhang anzeigen Stadt-Reise-Touren-Rad.pdf Am liebsten hÃ¤tte ich es unter psychologische 13kg! Mal sehen, was sich ergibt. Soll ja auch nicht zu teuer werden. Vielleicht fÃ¤llt ja was von meinem anderen Bike ab...

P.S.: Gabel (Vortrieb) und Steuersatz sind von Bike-Components. Rahmen,Gabel und Steuersatz liegen zusammen bei 210â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (29. Mai 2010)

Phosphor in Action. Steinegg, Südtirol


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2010)

wat hab ich auf poison-bikes.de gesehen?? des furan gibbet nimmer? nur noch des curare und das epo? wobei letzterer ja nun nen anderen rahmen hat.

aber damit ziehen die sich wohl ausm freeride-sektor zurück oder wie?


----------



## benn9411 (30. Mai 2010)

ja hab ich leider auch festgestellt ist aber schon länger her


----------



## factoryltd (30. Mai 2010)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Teileliste
> Rahmen -  Poisen Curare 150mm
> Gabel -  Rock Shox Revelation 150mm
> LRS - Veltec V-Two
> ...


----------



## Hillfiger (30. Mai 2010)

mal ne frage an alle curare besitzer, welche mindest schaftlänger sollte die federgabel haben?


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe ein Rahmen ist auch erlaubt...
Mein E605...heute angekommen...wird dann die Tage feritggestellt


----------



## Radon_Biker (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Ihr Poison Fans!

Ich will mir einen Poison Arsen Rahmen in der Tour Version kaufen: Klick

Immoment fahre ich einen XTR Downswing Umwerfer,
stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich den Downswing überhaupt unter der BEfestigung für dne Dämpfer montiert bekomme,
fährt jemand ein Arsen mit Downswingumwerfer?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nagah (1. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab den 2009er Arsen Rahmen und der ist für Top Swing ausgelegt. Ich denke nicht dass du Down-Swing überhaupt montieren kannst, wenn ich mich nicht vollkommen irre ist da ja gar kein Gegenhalter für den Schaltzug (bin grad zu faul runterzugehen und zu gucken)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Juni 2010)

Hillfiger schrieb:


> mal ne frage an alle curare besitzer, welche mindest schaftlänger sollte die federgabel haben?



welches modell? integrierter steuersatz oder normales steuerrohr? glaub da gabs noch unterschiede in den rahmenhöhen.

war vorhin messen, schaft muss 13cm + vorbauhöhe. hab den semiintegrierten rahmen in 41cm rh...


----------



## Radon_Biker (1. Juni 2010)

Mhh....
Könnte den mal jemand mit nem Arsen Rahmen messen,
wie groß der Abstand von Oberkannte Tretlager bis zum Schweißpunkt für die Dämpfer Halterung ist?!

Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (1. Juni 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Also ich hab den 2009er Arsen Rahmen und der ist für Top Swing ausgelegt. Ich denke nicht dass du Down-Swing überhaupt montieren kannst, wenn ich mich nicht vollkommen irre ist da ja gar kein Gegenhalter für den Schaltzug (bin grad zu faul runterzugehen und zu gucken)


Topswing oder Downswing-Umwerfer lassen sich beide mit Schaltzug von oben (heißt dann Top-Pull) oder unten (Down-Pull) ansteueren. Spielt von daher keine Rolle. 
Aber das Arsen mit Topswing kannst du vergessen, Radon_Biker, der passt nie im Leben unter die Dämpferhalterung!

Wieso nennen die eigentlich 3 verschiedene Bikes "Arsen", gehen denen die Gifte aus?


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2010)

Fast fertig: was kommt noch?
Schwarzer Fl-Halter, Schwarze Griffe, YPK Teflon/Carbon Schaltset, XT-TS Schuppser, Schwarze Stütze


----------



## Nagah (2. Juni 2010)

Hübsch, aber  sind die Griffe absicht oder lagen die halt grade rum? Die sind echt grausam.


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2010)

Neue Griffe sind unterwegs zu mir, úmwerfer und schaltset auch...ich dachte das Paket kommt heute...dem war aber net so


Deswegen musste ich mir griffe ausser restekiste holen, damit ich morgen fahren kann


----------



## Nagah (2. Juni 2010)

Na dann.


----------



## Illuminus (3. Juni 2010)

@ madda

Was wiegts bis dato?


----------



## maddda (3. Juni 2010)

Liegt bei knapp unter 10...natürlich wirds nochn bissl schwerer durch den Umwerfer usw, aber dann kommt noch  ne neue Stütze, also unter 10 wird es bleiben


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2010)

kleines addon am bike . ist echt ein super lastenesel die karre 
(die 700 gramm mehrgewicht verschmerze ich) und ein guter autoersatz ist es allemal  einkauf für ne woche für 2 personen und getränke


----------



## DigitalEclipse (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem 2 Monate alten Baby.

Poison Zyankali Team:
-Manitou R7 Super ABS 100
-SRAM Noir 3.3
-FRM BOR XMD 333
-Avid Elixir CR

Hab nur die abweichende Ausstattung aufgeführt.
Gewicht komplett fahrfertig mit Werkzeugtasche, ohne Trinkflaschen und Navi beträgt 10,5kg. Größe 50cm, nachgewogen.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/667652]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/667653]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/667654]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/667656]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/667658]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/667659]
	
[/URL]

Muss mich aber noch an den harten Hinterbau gewöhnen. Fahre eigentlich Fully. Schüttelt einen schon ganz schön durch. Aber es läßt sich wirklich sehr schnell bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon_Biker (9. Juni 2010)

Sooo Freunde,
ich bins nochmal!
Mein Arsen AM Rahmen ist bestellt, und ich freu mich wien kleines Kind!
Nun noch eine Frage:
Ich habe noch keinen Dämpfer, könnte aber einen günstig bekommen, der hat allerdings ne länge von 200 mm, der rahmen ist für 190,
fährt das jemand so, funktioniert das?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2010)

So langsam wirds....


----------



## haterrespect (17. Juni 2010)

Hier mein Bike
- MZ 55 RV 2010
-RP 23
- X9
-Mavic Crossline
- Formula ORO K18
Bin mit dem Bike eigentlich zufrieden. Bei mir bricht nur regelmäßig die Achse vom hinteren unteren Hauptlager (hinter dem Tretlager). Hat jemand das gleiche Problem und eine Lösung?


----------



## fox777 (17. Juni 2010)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Gabel und wie lang hast du sie? 
Sonst ein schönes Bike!


----------



## haterrespect (17. Juni 2010)

Gabel ist top. Sehr steif und spricht gut an. Vorspannung lässt sich gut einstellen. Ich hab die Gabel seit Feb. 2010; 160mm (20mm Steckachse). Wiegt halt 2,8kg.


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Juni 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kleines addon am bike . ist echt ein super lastenesel die karre
> (die 700 gramm mehrgewicht verschmerze ich) und ein guter autoersatz ist es allemal  einkauf für ne woche für 2 personen und getränke



zu deinem Lastenträger:

Hersteller, Modell, Bezugsquelle, Kosten, Die Taschen waren Dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anof_De (18. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mir gern auch einen Poisen Rahmen zulegen. Nur mir stellt sich die Frage welchen.

Momentan fahre ich an meinem Liebling einen stink normal Ghost SE Rahmen. Gewicht dürfte bei geschätzen 2kg liegen. Kam leider nie zum wiegen.

Ich schwanke zwischen dem E 605 und dem Mescalin. 
Lohnt dich der Aufpreis für Carbon in Sachen Steifigkeit?

Kann jemand vergleichbare Werte zur Steifigkeit und Verarbeitung sagen.
Geometrie dürfte ungefähr die gleiche sein, mal abgesehn von den Rahmengrößen.

Wiege momentan 63kg. Bike wiegt 10,2kg. Einsatzbereich genauso bergrauf wie runter, gern auch mal ein verbockter Trail


----------



## Burnout (21. Juni 2010)

Nur noch einbauen - oder vielmehr umbauen


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> zu deinem LastentrÃ¤ger:
> 
> Hersteller, Modell, Bezugsquelle, Kosten, Die Taschen waren Dabei?



tubus logo selbst lackiert mit einigen spacern hat er problemlos gepasst.

bei poison in schwarz 65 â¬.

Taschen Ortlieb Backroller Plus ~130 â¬ gibt es auch in billiger und schwerer ohne plus fÃ¼r 80 bei globetrotter.

40 kg Zuladung im richtigen GelÃ¤nde kein Problem. Mit 15 kg ist auch das Fahrverhalten noch top.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juni 2010)

so, heute is mein neuer dämpfer angekommen. nun stellt sich mir die frage, wie rum am besten einbauen?
mit der lauffläche nach oben, oder besser nach unten (so wäre aufgrund der schwerkraft wenigstens die schmierung sichergestellt).

allerdings befürchte ich eine kollision des piggybags mit dem unterrohr. ich frag deswegen, weil die buchsen erfahrungsgemäß recht straff gesessen haben und ich die vermutlich via kältespray "einpressen" muss. also hab ich sozusagen nur einen versuch.

mal paar bilder zur veranschaulichung:

das is der dämpfer:





das ist das rad wo er rein soll:


----------



## trailjo (21. Juni 2010)

@Loki: Genauso wie der Alte, anders wird's nicht passen. Die "Schwerkraftschmierung" würde ich nicht überbewerten, was soll denn da deine Gabel sagen? Wenn du dir deswegen Sorgen machst, kannst du dein Bike ab und an "über Kopf" abstellen, das verteilt das Öl in der Gabel auch schön auf die Buchsen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juni 2010)

habs jetzt doch andersrum montiert... wirkt an sich net schlecht. ma blöde frage, hab noch nie nen luftdämpfer gehabt, is schon normal, das der minimale geräusche macht? vom fahrgefühl isser auf jeden fall straffer als das stahlfederbein. aber das war auch gewollt. als nächstes wird wohl die gabel dran sein, gefolgt von sattel, vorbau und lenker 

hier mal 1-2 fotos vom IST-zustand, leider mit kleinen scheiben und anderem laufradsatz, da ich meine grosse scheibe vorne verkauft habe und auf den neuen laufradsatz warte. ist allerdings recht eng geworden zum oberrohr, da sind maximal 7-8mm luft


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2010)

*Poison Zyankalie - Singlespeed-Bike abzugeben..*

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/285007/cat/500


----------



## ingoshome (30. Juni 2010)

warum nicht wenigstens ein bild hier ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> warum nicht wenigstens ein bild hier ?






Stimmt, warum eigentlich nicht..   








Zu verkaufen!!!!


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2010)

Meins mit alles 10,39 kg
Was noch kommt:
Kurbel (2fach, welche Steht noch net Fest)
FRM 388 oder 333 Lrs mit Novatec Naben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (6. Juli 2010)

Wow, 'ne Carbon-Kompostkiste!


----------



## Donbonito (9. August 2010)

Mal ne Frage an alle Curare-Besitzer:

Was für Achsen passen hinten rein? 10 oder 12 mm?


----------



## mad_caddy (9. August 2010)

10mm


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. August 2010)

so, mal was aktuelles von beiden seiten:


----------



## Drakush (1. September 2010)

ist zwar noch kein bike,könnte aber den einen oder anderen interessieren.





sollte in den nächsten 2 wochen stehen.

@Lokki: Sieht nach Fahrerbike aus


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. September 2010)

@drakush: den neid bzgl des rahmens biste dir sicher. geiles dingen.

inwiefern fahrerbike?


----------



## Drakush (1. September 2010)

es gibt poserbikes und fahrerbikes!! den rest muß ich nicht erklähren  

Danke aber ich baue das ding nur für nen freund auf.das schöne an diesem rahmen ist,das es nur zwei davon gibt. ich wüsste gern wer den anderen hat


----------



## Totoxl (1. September 2010)

Schönes Ding. Welcher Rahmen von Posion ist das? 2011?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. September 2010)

@totoxl: das warn prototyp. leider... die bauen lieber den verkackten curare weiter. kein plan wieso.

@drakush: werde einiges aber noch ändern, damits auch bissl vorzeigbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. September 2010)

meins


----------



## Drakush (3. September 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Schönes Ding. Welcher Rahmen von Posion ist das? 2011?


 

wie lokki schon sagte.das ist ein prototyp.das ding heißt Furane.

den wird es so nicht wieder geben   und das ist gut so


----------



## enduro92 (3. September 2010)

hi 
was habt ihr gegen den curare? der prototyp sieht zwar besser aus , aber der curare hält das bissher alles aus , was ich fahr, es wird auch des öfteren mal ruppiger auch mal gerne freeride, is ja ein eduro ,das darf man ruhig mal härter ranholen.....also ich hab bisher keine schlechte erfahrung mit curare ´, habe zwar auch nur den rahmen und dämpfer übernommen und sonst neu aufgebaut aber das verändert ja nix an dem rahmen....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. September 2010)

ich fahre ja selber einen curare, verarbeitungstechnisch ist der rahmen okay, allerdings sind so einige mängel dran die mir nicht gefallen. zum einen habe ich den hauptrahmen schon einmal neu bekommen (riss am gusset unterrohr-steuerrohr), dann empfinde ich das teil zu schwer für ein fully seiner klasse. ebenso schlägt mit ner schnellspanner-sattelklemme die wippe am rahmen an. das sollte auch nicht passieren.


----------



## trailjo (4. September 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ebenso schlägt mit ner schnellspanner-sattelklemme die wippe am rahmen an. das sollte auch nicht passieren.



Haste dir die Syntace immer noch nicht besorgt?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. September 2010)

hab mir die aufm festival in willingen ma angeschaut, baut immer noch grenzwertig breit... hab nu ne schraube mit inbus drin, das geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (4. September 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt, warum eigentlich nicht..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich finds voll geil


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. September 2010)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> ich finds voll geil



Danke!! 

Würde es auch nicht hergeben wollen, sind aber gerade umgezogen und da fehlt hier und da noch etwas Einrichtung..

Es ist noch immer zu verkaufen!!!!!!!


----------



## drivingghost (7. September 2010)

mein mescalin:





mein opium:


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (7. September 2010)

scheiss drauf ,kahle wände geiles rad so lebt man halt,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## trailjo (8. September 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> @totoxl: das warn prototyp. leider... die bauen lieber den verkackten curare weiter. kein plan wieso.
> 
> @drakush: werde einiges aber noch ändern, damits auch bissl vorzeigbar ist.



Naja, wenn du noch eins brauchst, musst du eben direkt beim Hersteller ordern:




http://www.astroeng.com.tw/products.asp  Freeride | ASFRL

Auf der Seite finden sich noch viele weitere Bekannte. Wer die meisten Poisons findet, auf die Plätze, fertig, los!


----------



## Drakush (9. September 2010)

@trailjo:  das ist nicht der selbe!! kommt zwar ganz nah dran aber denn noch nicht ganz


----------



## trailjo (9. September 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> @trailjo:  das ist nicht der selbe!!


Stimmt, aber der gleiche! 
Die einzigen Unterschiede, die ich sehe, sind an der Kettenstrebe. Und das können Variationen über den Produktionszeitraum sein. Astro ist einer der größten Rahmenbauer der Welt, warum sollte Poison da nicht Kunde sein. Und hier gibt es doch wohl keinen, der glaubt, das Poison selbst Rahmen baut:

Phosphor





Curare





EPO





Morphium


----------



## mcflops (12. September 2010)

hier nochmal mein curare


----------



## xbishopx (12. September 2010)

drivingghost schrieb:


> mein mescalin:



1A


----------



## factoryltd (13. September 2010)

Wolfswarte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. September 2010)

Hi, wenn ich könnte. Würde. Ich ja nen Foto posten, hab. Nur noch kein Poison. Ich probiers mal hier weil ich in der Kaufberatung keine Antwort kriege.
ich will mir nen Curare Rahmen zulegen, und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich eine absenkbare Gabel brauche oder nicht. Zur Wahl stehen die Sektor als U-turn oder Normale Variante. 
Derzeit denke ich das eine Absenkung zum touren fahren nicht schaden kann, nur wenn ich sie dann doch nie benutze kann ich sie mir auch sparen.  Ein Hinweis vorm Rahmenkauf wäre nicht schlecht weil ich dann die Decalfarbe an die Gabel anpassen könnte.


----------



## enduro92 (28. September 2010)

also ich hab auch das curare und muss eigentlich nie die gabel absenken(ist auch eine ohne absenkung), nur mit lockout ,brauch man aber auch nicht ,...wenn der dämpfer richtig eingestellt ist , wippt der hinterbau nicht =P,...zur farbe würde ich bei poison persönlich vorbei fahren , da kann man alle farben angucken, würde aber immer glanz vorziehn wegen reiningung und kratzer


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. September 2010)

Naja, bei Poison vorbeifahren fallt aus, ich wohn im Osten von Niedersachsen...
und im Grunde will ich das derzeitige Angebot in Schwarz Matt nutzen. Somit würde mich Farbe 150 extra kosten. Ich will das Rad eigentlich schwarz mit roten Eloxteilen aufbauen. Bei ner schwarzen Gabel würde ich Decals in anthrazit nehmen, bei ner weißen in weiß. Das ganze mit mattem Klarlack.
Andererseits wär Mattorange auch cool mit komplett schwarzen und grauen Teilen...
Was fährst du für ne Gabel?


----------



## Aragonion (28. September 2010)

Find auch das es kein Problem ist mit 160 mm zu fahren in Steigungen wobei Ich auch die alte Gabel hab von 115-160 mm und nicht die der Zeitig reguläre die von 140 bis 180 geht.
Vieleicht würd Ich es bei 180 dann anders sehn aber 160 hab Ich noch NIE abgesenkt, lieber chillig rauf und dann down


----------



## ingoshome (29. September 2010)

Hi, Hier gibt's ne evt. hilfreiche Abhandlung dazu: http://www.vertriders.com/daswortzummontag/files/6592f2bf56802b9b8aa2bc4649e9bd7b-3.html
Auch wenn sich der Schreiber gegen Absenkung ausspricht, begründet er ganz gut, wozu sie dann doch gut sein kann.
Auf meinem Curare wollte ich nicht ohne Absenkunge fahren.
Das will ich aber auch nicht auf meinem 301.
Meine sicht ist aber auch eine etwas andere: ich nehme eine durolux und stelle das bike auf abgesenkt (140) ein.
Erst bei der Abfahrt kommen dann die 180 ins Spiel.
Also fahre ich eigentlich nicht eine absenkbare Gabel, sondern eine ausfahrbare 
Bei uns ist aber das Verhältnis bergauf/bergab auch ein anderes als anderswo.
Viel Spass dann mit dem neuen bike!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (2. Oktober 2010)

das hier is mein poisen ursprünglich ein cmp moto, welches nach einem rahmen riss ersetzt wurde.
vom erstmodel ist nur noch der dämpfer übrig geblieben
komplet selbst zusammen gestellt und und aufgebaut.


----------



## mano2501 (2. Oktober 2010)

Eins von meinen Kleinen


----------



## enduro92 (3. Oktober 2010)

hi also ich afhr eine marzocchi66 (2010), mit 160mm, das ist agr kein problem und hinten hab ich den dämpfer von poison drinn(spiral) maitou oder so ist das....und zur farbe also ein freund hat scharz matt .auch von poison udn bei dem sind manche kratzer drinn das man schon das alu sieht also silbe , das sieht ziemlich ******** aus , dann hab ich lieber die glanzschicht verkratzt und nicht ganz bis aufs alu( das sind noch nichtmals tiefe kratzer)


----------



## ingoshome (4. Oktober 2010)

kann das wer lesen und übersetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro92 (4. Oktober 2010)

naja ganz so schlimm is es jetzt nicht  mit ein bischen iq geht das ...aber nochmal in kurz 
1. man kann ohne probleme mit 160mm den berg hochfahren
2.man erkennt bei kratzern schon alu außer mit glanzschicht
....noch fragen???


----------



## ingoshome (4. Oktober 2010)

für #2. reichte mein IQ auf Anhieb auch wieder nicht ganz, aber mit viel gutem Willen - naja wie das halt so ist. Danke!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (4. Oktober 2010)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Wolfswarte



schönes gelände und tolles bike, hab ich ja auch 
...selbst zusamengstellt?
was wiegt denn deins?


----------



## sylantkilla (6. Oktober 2010)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hi, wenn ich könnte. Würde. Ich ja nen Foto posten, hab. Nur noch kein Poison. Ich probiers mal hier weil ich in der Kaufberatung keine Antwort kriege.
> ich will mir nen Curare Rahmen zulegen, und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich eine absenkbare Gabel brauche oder nicht. Zur Wahl stehen die Sektor als U-turn oder Normale Variante.
> Derzeit denke ich das eine Absenkung zum touren fahren nicht schaden kann, nur wenn ich sie dann doch nie benutze kann ich sie mir auch sparen.  Ein Hinweis vorm Rahmenkauf wäre nicht schlecht weil ich dann die Decalfarbe an die Gabel anpassen könnte.




Also ich fahre mein Curare mit einer 160mm Lyrik 2-Step Air. Ende Juli habe ich mit zwei Freunden einen Alpencross von Oberstdorf zum Gardasee gemacht (nein nicht Heckmaier-Route).
Ich muss sagen das ich auf die Absenkbarkeit meiner Gabel schon vorher nicht verzichten wollte, aber auf der Tour habe ich das 2-Step gerne und ausgiebig genutzt. 
Dazu muss ich noch sagen ich fahre einen Lenker mit 5cm Rise, somit kommt das Bike schon recht hoch.
Vor Anfang des Jahres bin ich eine Revelation 426 Dual Air gefahren mit 130mm Fw. Die Absenkung habe ich bei der Gabel zwar nicht sonderlich vermisst, aber in Kombination mit einem 3cm Rise Lenker war die Front auch mal eben knappe 5-6cm flacher.
Ich bin mit der Wahl des 2-Step ganz glücklich, bei 160mm und mit einem doch recht hohen Lenker kommt sonst bergauf schonmal schnell die Front hoch - wobei die Kombi bergab super ist.

Meine Empfehlung also defenitiv eine absenkbare Gabel.
Wenn du dir das Bike ansehen willst musst du mal ein paar Seiten zurückblättern - die Farbkombi ist ein Kompromiss - die Gabel war nur in weiß zu bekommen...

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Aragonion (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr Flatbar Lenker bei 160 mm mit 4 Spacern.
Relativiert die Sache vieleicht wieder gegenüber Rise, wobei das ohne Spacern auch wieder fast 2 Zoll Rise entsprächen könnte.
Zu Kratzern im Matten Lack muss Man wohl nix sagen, das ist eine Tragödie aber egal Narben werden mit Stolz getragen !!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Oktober 2010)

Is jetzt eh alles zu spÃ¤t. Hab gestern bestellt, warte nurnoch auf die AuftragsbestÃ¤tigung. â¬dit: Hatten meinen Namen falsch geschrieben, jetzt ist sie auch angekommen...
Ist jetzt nen Rahmenkit in Matt ohne DÃ¤mpfer geworden, auch wenn die SR RUX die ich haben wollte nichtmehr so lieferbar ist, wie ich gern gehabt hÃ¤tte. Nurnoch als DoppelbrÃ¼cke :kotz:. Deshalb isses jetzt ne Sektor TK Soloair geworden. Hoffe die taugt soweit, ne Coil wÃ¤r mir etwas lieber.

Gibt Poison das Curare Ã¼berhaupt fÃ¼r DoppelbrÃ¼cke frei? Verkauft hÃ¤tten sie es mir wohl so.

Wenns da ist in zwei Wochen mach ich mal Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragonion (15. Oktober 2010)

Apropo Curare.
Ich hab noch den den billigen Manitou Radium RL  190 mm (Rest Top Austatung mit 203/203 Avid Code) und überleg ob Ich auf den doch recht teuren DT-Swiss EX 200 HRV Einbaumaß 190 mm wechsel was fast 250g Gewicht spahren würde, was nicht schlecht währ da Ich mehr All MTB/Tour unterwegs bin als Enduro aber der Preis ist schon bischen Deftig.
Daher - hat jemand zufällig nen Vergleich zwischen den beiden Dämpfern oder ist vom Manitou auf nen anderen hochwertigeren umgestiegen ??


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2010)

Zum Dämpfer kann ich nix sagen, ich hoffe das mein RS Pearl den ich liegen hab ordentlich funktioniert.

Aber du fährst hinten ne 203er Code? Ich hab die Tage mal nachgefragt was freigegeben ist, da sagte man mir 185mm maximal. Auf der Webseite steht dazu nix. Dein Hinterbau macht das Problemlos mit?

Ich hoffe ich bekomm mein Kit mitte nächster Woche...


----------



## Aragonion (16. Oktober 2010)

Die 203/203er steht doch only so im Konfigurator weiterhin ab Werk  
Avid Code VR 203mm IS HR 203mm IS (633) für 100 Aufpreis.

http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...y1=2&lay2=2&lay3=5&lay4=0&prodid=201010411-13

Alles im Rahmen der Freigabe und Probs hab Ich auch nicht mehr seit Ich das schleifen der Code nach vielen Stunden weg gekriegt hab ^^
Als 0,1 Tonner will Ich auch nix anderes außer vieleicht Gustav M  
Bremse ist immer sonn Punkt wo Ich Gewicht akzeptieren muß und auch gern tuhe.


----------



## factoryltd (17. Oktober 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> schönes gelände und tolles bike, hab ich ja auch
> ...selbst zusamengstellt?
> was wiegt denn deins?



Ja ist selbst zusammengebaut ist zwar teurer geworden als wenn man bestellt dafür ist es aber so geworden wie ichs wollte. Übrings die Gabel ohne Absenkung habe ich bei der Tranz Harz nicht vermisst.
Gewicht 13,5kg 

gruss


----------



## Aragonion (17. Oktober 2010)

-150g sind ja eh schon easy drin wenn Man den 450g schwren Amoeba Scud DH ersetzt


----------



## trailjo (17. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt is' aber mal wieder Zeit für'n Foto!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde ja gerne, aber dazu muss Poison liefern.
10 Werktage können verflucht lang sein...


----------



## NOXY (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallöchen, 

Gibt es hier denn niemanden mit dem aktuellen Morphium??? Finde irgendwie garkeins.
Und dann vielleicht auch mit einer Rohloff.

Naja wenn nicht, dann kann ich ja bald meins vorstellen. Letzte am Tag der offenen Tür bestellt. Morphium mit Rohloff und dann noch 10,7 kg...............................

lg NOxy


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2010)

Dein Votec finde ich netter!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ach, da fällt mir ein, ich habe ja auch noch ein Poison..

Wollte es erst verkaufen, habe es aber umgebaut.

Hier mal was, was nicht abfahrtsorientiert ist. 

..."Kette rechts"! (Achso, geht ja gar nicht anders..  )







Lockout-Lasso wird noch gekürzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOXY (20. Oktober 2010)

Auch nicht Schlecht,

Habe mich halt fuer das Poison entschieden da ich nach einem Race Fully oder Nach einem Rohloff BIke gesucht habe, und da es wenige Herstellermit Rohloff gibt war ich sehr froh das Poison das beides in einem Bike vereinen konnte. Mir gefällt es richtig gut. Es Kommt dann mit dem Rahmen in Schwefelgelb (Ral1016) und den Hinterbau in Schwarz. Schrift auf dem Rahmen auch schwarz.


----------



## NOXY (20. Oktober 2010)

Freut dass dir das Votec gefällt. 

Darfst auch gern mal hier gucken & Kommentare abgeben

www.kramerracingteam.de.vu

lg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2010)

NOXY schrieb:


> Freut dass dir das Votec gefällt.
> 
> Darfst auch gern mal hier gucken & Kommentare abgeben
> 
> ...



Habe mal kurz reingeschnuppert, ..also in den Link..! 

War auch schon mehrmals bei Poison. 
Glaube 2005 zum ersten Mal!? - Mein Rad abholen.. 
Seitdem haben knapp die 15 Räder/Rahmen-Sets den Weg in den Taunus gefunden...  
Den einen oder anderen Mitarbeiter kenne ich dort noch.

Mit dem 29" - Rahmen (glaube Lithium) liebäugel ich ein wenig.. 

Hier mal mein altes Morphium und mein Winter-Arsen. Beide aber Vergangenheit..





http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/557739]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## NOXY (20. Oktober 2010)

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus deine Bikes. Das Morphium sieht ein wenig klassischer aus für ein fully. 
Kannst auf die neuen fotos von meinem gespannt sein. Es wird der Hammer.

Und ruhig noch mehr in blog reinschnuppern. www.kramerracingteam.de.vu


----------



## NOXY (20. Oktober 2010)

wie gesagt................... es sind auch kommentare auf der seite erwünscht.................


----------



## Rocker93 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo leute,

werde demnächst ein Foto von meinem Poison Arsen Posten,
Muss es noch zusammenbauen:
Rahmen ist Grau mit blauem Hinterbau
Felgen sind Veltec Ztr Olympic in Gold
Weitere Teile werde ich wahrscheinlich von meinem alten Cube übernehmen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Oktober 2010)

So, nu isses da, mein Curare Rahmenkit. 



Die Farbe is mal krass, aber ich fnds ziemlich geil. 

Aber irgendwie is da nicht alles perfekt dran. 
Ich hab heute den Dämpfer (RS Pearl 3.1) eingebaut. Die Buchsen haben wie gefordert 22x8mm. Nur die Bolzen mit denen er im Rahmen befestigt ist haben da noch ganz ordentlich Spiel drin, ich würde mal schätzen mindestens nen zehntel. Gemessen hab ichs noch nicht. Ist das Normal? Ich kenn das eigentlich anders. Oder fehlt mir da irgendwas?

Das Innenlagergewinde scheint nicht nachgeschitten zu sein, ich krieg mein SLX-Lager nicht ganz rein. Muss ich wohl noch machen lassen. 

Im Sitzrohr mußte ich auch zwei Stellen nachschleifen, weils nicht ganz sauber ausgerieben war. Aber zum Glück hats die Sattelstütze nur im Bereich der Mindesteinstecktiefe vermackelt, sieht man somit nicht.

Außerdem hat die Sektor die eigentlich 140mm haben soll nur 130mm Federweg, hat SRAM wohl nen Spacer mehr verbaut. Naja, dann nehm ich gleich alle Spacer raus und hab 150mm. Wollte ich eh machen von daher nicht sooo schlimm

Werd da glaub ich morgen mal anrufen und fragen ob das normal ist, und vor allem wo man die Drehmomente für den Hinterbau herbekommt.


----------



## trailjo (27. Oktober 2010)

Jep, das Sitzrohr war bei mir auch ziemlich gratig, besonders an der Spannkerbe und dem Belüftungsloch zum Oberrohr, da musste ich ordentlich feilen. 
Innenlagergewinde war in Ordnung, dafür ist der Abstand der Ausfallenden zueinander mind. 5mm zu gering, so dass ich beim Hinterrad einbauen die Kettenstreben ordentlich auseinanderspreizen muss.

Dafür ist der preisliche Abstand zu Scott- oder Liteville-Rahmen aber auch erheblich. Man bekommt, was man bezahlt. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob Poison Drehmomentwerte für den Hinterbau liefert!?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Oktober 2010)

Das Gewinde nachschneiden bezahlen sie mir, hat 20 gekostet. Bei mir passt das HR perfekt, nur irgendwie sitzt das Schaltauge nicht so wirklich gerade, bin mal gespannt wie das Schaltung einstellen wird. Evtl zieht das Hinterrad das ja noch hin.
Die Dämpferbolzen sollen mit 20Nm angezogen werden, hatte schon schiss dass die vorm Dremo knacken, aber geht.
Weitere Momentangaben hab ich nicht aus ihm raus gekriegt.
bei mir hats gereicht die drei Macken im Sitzrohr mit Schmirgel zu bearbeiten. In meinem Giant sass die Stütze nicht so satt!
Mal sehen was der weitere Aufbau noch für Überraschungen. Bereit hält.

An der Gabel darf ich rumtraveln, das soll laut Aussage Poison keine Auswirkung auf die Garantie haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (31. Oktober 2010)

das ist sexy


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2010)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> das ist sexy





*Leider nur aus Zeitvertreib entstanden und "optisch" liebgewonnen. 
War jetzt 3 Wochen krank und bin es mit Federgabel nicht 1x gefahren... 

Da ich aber mein Hardtail noch fertigmachen möchte, würde ich dieses hier günstig abgeben!!!
*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. November 2010)

Mein Curare ist am Wochenende fertig geworden. Muss nurnoch die Bremsleitungen kürzen wenn ich nen ENtlüftungskit hab und dann ist die erste Ausbaustufe fertig. Mal sehn womits dann weitergeht 





Ich weiß dass das Bild mist ist, ich muss endlich mal meine andere Kamera einschicken...


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. November 2010)

animal mit deinem curare gehts wohl tierisch bergauf 
sieht sehr sportlich aus, welchen einsatz zweck siehst du dir für das bike?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. November 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> animal mit deinem curare gehts wohl tierisch bergauf
> sieht sehr sportlich aus, welchen einsatz zweck siehst du dir für das bike?



Einsatzzweck? Fahrrad fahren 
Spass beiseite, irgendwas zwischen Allmountain und Enduro, mal sehen wo es mich in nächster Zeit noch so hinführt. 
Das es so sportlich aussieht könnte daran liegen dass da ne fast voll ausgezogene 400er Stütze drin steckt, und ich erstmal den 90er Vorbau vom TranceX übernommen hab. 
Die Mountainkings werden demnächst auch weichen müssen, der Laufradsatz wird früher oder später ersetzt, es soll noch ne Reverb dran, Lenker und Vorbau stehen vermutlich auchnoch zur disposition.
das ist nen Projekt das so schnell nicht "fertig" sein wird.


----------



## trailjo (2. November 2010)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> das ist sexy



Das Bike hat was von 'nem Supermodel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. November 2010)

trailjo schrieb:


> Das Bike hat was von 'nem Supermodel!




Für´n Schnäppchenpreis von 400 Euro würde es den Verkäufer wechseln!! 

Mehr gerne per PN, sonst gibt´s hier wieder Ärger wegen Spamwarnung  !


----------



## trailjo (2. November 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Für´n Schnäppchenpreis von 400 Euro würde es den Verkäufer wechseln!!



Wär' ich dann der Verkäufer  
Nee, für die Geo bin ich zu alt. Außerdem ist die Schnecke ein bischen mager, ist ja nichts dran an der Guten!


----------



## factoryltd (7. November 2010)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mein Curare ist am Wochenende fertig geworden. Muss nurnoch die Bremsleitungen kürzen wenn ich nen ENtlüftungskit hab und dann ist die erste Ausbaustufe fertig. Mal sehn womits dann weitergeht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



höhenverstellbare Sattelstützt ein muss und ein echter Spasszugewinn


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. November 2010)

Die Reverb steht schon fest auf der Wunschliste, aber erstmal muss wieder nen bisel Geld reinkommen. Deshalb ja erste Ausbaustufe 

War heute das erste mal damit unterwegs. Fährt sich gut, ist erheblich wendiger als mein alter Tourer in XL.


----------



## radmann (11. November 2010)

Hier mal ein etwas unwürdiges Bild mit Schutzblechen und dicker Satteltasche auf Sauerlanddurchquerungstour.
Dafür bin ich erster mit morphium T++ mit Rohloff. Das Gelb ist nicht so grell und halt ohne Decals - ich mag's.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2010)

...wirklich unvorteilhaft geschossen! Man erkennt sehr wenig..


----------



## radmann (12. November 2010)

Da geh ich schnell mal in den Sturm...
Jetzt mit Blitz und viel gelber und von rechts...
und schon mit Spikes... spart Klingel!, die RaceKings hatten zu wenig Grip..
Der Kettenspanner ist suboptimal, da weniger Kontakt zum Ritzel besteht, ist die Kette schon zweimal gerutscht beim Antritt. 
Ich hab immer schon die Regenjacke am Bike...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2010)

Man erkennt es schlecht, aber "normalerweise" kannst du die Kette auch von unten spannen, so ist die Umschlingung größer und die Optik besser. Vielleicht sogar die Kette kürzer...    =>  wieder ein paar Gramm gespart!


----------



## Bener (12. November 2010)

Sieht so aus, daß "von unten" in diesem Fall aufgrund der tief liegenden Kettenstrebe nicht möglich ist. Tja, was kann man sonst machen? Spannen vorne am Kettenblatt?!
Bener


----------



## trailjo (13. November 2010)

Ah, endlich ein Morphium! Interessant, mal Livebilder zu sehen. Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Der "Swoosh" im Oberrohr fällt da ja schon recht prägnant aus.
Danke für die Bilder.
Aber Spikes im November, wo wohnst du, Novosibirsk?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timsky (13. November 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach, da fällt mir ein, ich habe ja auch noch ein Poison..
> 
> Wollte es erst verkaufen, habe es aber umgebaut.
> 
> ...




Gute Grundlage - aber:

schwarzer Sattel, schwarzer Vorbau, schwarze Pedale und schwarze Sattelklemme - dann wäre es schön clean.

Die Schweissnähte am Unterrohr bzw. Steuerrohr (besonders am Gusset) sehen sehr unsauber aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. November 2010)

Timsky schrieb:


> Gute Grundlage - aber:
> 
> schwarzer Sattel, schwarzer Vorbau, schwarze Pedale und schwarze Sattelklemme - dann wäre es schön clean.
> 
> Die Schweissnähte am Unterrohr bzw. Steuerrohr (besonders am Gusset) sehen sehr unsauber aus.



Neeee, nicht alles schwarz! 
Weiss kam nur ins Spiel, weil zuvor eine weisse Starrgabel drinne war.
_Live_ wirkt es sowieso anders und ich habe das sw/ws-Spiel inzwischen weiter aufgegriffen..

Über die Schweißnähte kann ich nichts negatives berichten! Wirkt auf dem Bild vielleicht so...


----------



## radmann (14. November 2010)

Das gelbe Morphium ist Größe L. Ich bin 1,80 m groß und sitze lieber flacher. Werde demnächst "entspacern".
Das mit den Spikes ist natürlich Quatsch, auch wenn letzte Woche schonmal 3° waren. Aber mit den Racekings hatte ich im hiesigen Schlamm null Grip und 2 Dinge sprechen noch für Spikes: Laut, wenn sich zu viele Fußgänger auf dem Feldweg tummeln spart das die Klingel. Und auf Wurzeln, wo man sonst schonmal wegrutscht.... rutscht nix. 
Tja hier im Sauerland da hat's letzte Woche auch schon geschneit, obwohl es heute 14° war.


Zum Kettenspanner: da müßte der normale Rohloff-Kettspanner oder das Ding von yesspro funktionieren. (http://labs.yesspro.com/products/etr-d). Gibt's das auch in D? Günstig isses nich. Ein Glied aus der Kette nehmen ging nicht, weil die Achse des Kettenspanners dann an der Kettenstrebe anschlägt.


----------



## NOXY (14. November 2010)

So da bin ich mal wieder.

Hier mal meins. Vorkurzem bekommen und noch ein wenig individualisiert. Mehr Fotos folgen noch. 

Gewicht ist 11,18KG

LG


----------



## radmann (14. November 2010)

Das war knapp... also gelb rulez!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. November 2010)

Irgendwie wirkt das Morphium von NOXY rassiger...

@NOXY:
Ist das ´ne Rotor-Kurbel? Wenn ja, wie ist die Verarbeitung und dein Eindruck davon?


----------



## NOXY (14. November 2010)

@taunusteufel: Ja das ist ne Rotorkurbel, Super Verarbeitung, CnC bearbeitete Spider, Rot Eloxiert, Einfach klasse. Und passend dazu dann das Kettenblatt ist von r2bike (33g) mit sehr grossen Öffnungen. Sehr gut sauber zu halten.
LG


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. November 2010)

NOXY schrieb:


> @taunusteufel: Ja das ist ne Rotorkurbel, Super Verarbeitung, CnC bearbeitete Spider, Rot Eloxiert, Einfach klasse. Und passend dazu dann das Kettenblatt ist von r2bike (33g) mit sehr grossen Öffnungen. Sehr gut sauber zu halten.
> LG




Wie sieht es mir dem Platz zwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe aus? Kannst du mir evtl ein Maß nennen? 
Gruß


----------



## NOXY (14. November 2010)

Sehr sehr wenig. Für Rohloff OK. Aber ne Kettenschaltung würde ich nicht riskieren, wenn die kette mal abspringen würde ist die schnell dazwischen. passt nicht mal nen finger dazwischen, auch kein kleiner. aber es passt. hab leider gerade kein maß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faratt (15. November 2010)

hier mein Radl   Hab mir nen weiß glänzenden Arsen bestellt, bin gespannt ob die´s bei Poison ausnahmsweiße mal gebacken bekommen.


----------



## trailjo (15. November 2010)

Sieht gut aus! 

Hast du das Label von Poison draufmachen lassen?


----------



## Faratt (16. November 2010)

Danke! Ist mein erstes "richtiges" Bike.
Ich habe es eig. so bestellt, doch die haben vergessen das Label unter die Beschichtung zu machen. Wie soo vieles andere auch. 
Das ist nur ein Aufkleber.. hab ihn inzwischen weggemacht.

VG, Michael


----------



## Alexxxo (18. November 2010)

Und hier mal mein neuer Renner.......


----------



## Faratt (18. November 2010)

Schön, was hast du für Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## der freed (21. November 2010)

@Faratt: bei matten pulverbeschichtungen lassen sich keine aufkleber unter den lack bringen! geht nur bei bei glanz-farben da dort noch eine schicht klarlack/pulverung drüber kommt! 
gibt wirklich ein paar schicke bike´s hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2010)

der freed schrieb:


> @Faratt: bei matten pulverbeschichtungen lassen sich keine aufkleber unter den lack bringen! geht nur bei bei glanz-farben da dort noch eine schicht klarlack/pulverung drüber kommt!
> gibt wirklich ein paar schicke bike´s hier




Doch! - Aufkleber unter _matt_ geht..

Haben damals auf´s Zyankalie meiner Frau auch Unterlack-Schriftzüge aufbringen lassen. 
Vor dem Verkauf des Rahmens habe ich das Dekor, also jeden Buchstabe einzeln, mit dem Scalpel freigelegt, rausgenommen und die stehende Lackkante erst mit 600er, dann mit 1200 Papier geschliffen. Aufpoliert. Fertig! 

Mehrere Hersteller kleben unter matten Oberflächen.

Das _matt_ ist auch gepulvert!


----------



## der freed (21. November 2010)

oh okay, tut mir leid dann war ich falsch informiert und will nichts gesagt haben!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. November 2010)

Kann ich auch so bestätigen, mein Curare ist in RAL 2009 matt gepulvert und die Decals sind auch unter Pulver.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2010)

der freed schrieb:


> oh okay, tut mir leid dann war ich falsch informiert und will nichts gesagt haben!



Ist ja kein Thema, dafür sind wir hier ja im Forum.. 

Schönes WE


----------



## der freed (21. November 2010)

scön das man nicht gleich zur schnecke gemacht wird wie in andern threat es hier zum großteil der fall ist!
danke gleichfalls


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2010)

der freed schrieb:


> scön das man nicht gleich zur schnecke gemacht wird wie in andern threat es hier zum großteil der fall ist!
> danke gleichfalls



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund...


----------



## NOXY (26. November 2010)

so jetzt bin ich bei 11,00 kg nach ein paar weiteren änderungen. schaut die bilder blog.


----------



## kamo-i (11. Dezember 2010)

Weils kein direkten Poison-Bereich im Forum gibt haue ich es mal hier rein. Brauche nämlich dringend Rat. 

*Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 2010/2011 Poison Arsen AM was die Kinematik angeht? *Unterbindet Sie effektiv Wippbewegungen OHNE Lockout/Plattform oder muss man beim Klettern öfters zum Hebel greifen? Jemanden für Probefahrten im Raum BS / WOB / Harz zu finden ist ein wenig schwer. 

Bin nämlich am überlegen das Poison oder ein Canyon Nerve AM zu nehmen. 

Für Antwort im Voraus vielen Dank!!!

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Dezember 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Weils kein direkten Poison-Bereich im Forum gibt haue ich es mal hier rein. Brauche nämlich dringend Rat.
> 
> *Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 2010/2011 Poison Arsen AM was die Kinematik angeht? *Unterbindet Sie effektiv Wippbewegungen OHNE Lockout/Plattform oder muss man beim Klettern öfters zum Hebel greifen? Jemanden für Probefahrten im Raum BS / WOB / Harz zu finden ist ein wenig schwer.
> 
> ...



Ich wär zwar grob im Raum BS-WOB, fahr aber nen Curare. Ist von der Kinematik ähnlich, hat allerdings ne höhere Übersetzung und mehr Federweg. Zusätzlich ist ein Dämpfer drin den Poison nicht verkauft. Ist derzeit nen RS-Pearl verbaut.



Und da hab ich auch ne Frage: 

Fährt hier irgendwer den Manitou Swinger X4 (der 4er mit dem Plattformhebel) im Curare? Wenn ja, ist das SPV wirklich so schlecht einzustellen?


----------



## Faratt (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab zwar den Arsen Tour, also nicht AM, aber finde ihn schon etwas schaukelig. Muss aber dazu sagen dass ich mit relativ wenig Druck im Plattform-Dämpfer fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (12. Dezember 2010)

"schon etwas schaukelig" ... mh =( 

Tjoa. Ich denke ich muss mir einfach mal eins irgendwo besorgen und mal fahren... Also ein AM. Mal sehen.


----------



## minakima (16. Dezember 2010)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt hier irgendwer den Manitou Swinger X4 (der 4er mit dem  Plattformhebel) im Curare? Wenn ja, ist das SPV wirklich so schlecht  einzustellen?



Im Specialized Pitch fahren den Dämpfer hier ja so einige aus dem Forum. Du kannst ja mal einen von denen Fragen. Vom Hinterbau her ist das Pitch dem Arsen ja auch gar nicht so extrem unähnlich, lässt sich ja vielleicht sogar einigermaßen vergleichen.


Ich hab dann auch mal ne Frage:

Ich will mir aus den alten Teilen, die bei der Aufrüstung meines Specialized Pitch übrig sind ein Winterbike bauen. Da als Gabel eine Pike vorhanden ist sollte der Rahmen irgendwo zwischen 120 und 150mm Federweg liegen.
So mit das günstigste was ich im Netz gefunden habe ist da der Curare Rahmen. Allerdings ist bei dem das Tretlager ziemlich hoch. Durch die 140er Gabel anstatt ner 150er oder sogar einer 160er käme die Front ja schon ein klein wenig nach unten, aber selbst mit einer 140er Gabel habe ich auf Bildern mal grob geschaut und auch da liegt die Mitte der Tretlagerachse noch ca. 1cm oberhalb der Nabenachsen.

Jetzt die eigentliche Frage: Üblicherweise hat ein Curare ja einen 190x50/51er Dämpfer verbaut, was in 150mm Federweg resultiert. Ich habe jetzt aber gesehen, das Rock Shox den Ario 3.2/RL und den neuen Monarch RT3 mit der kleinen Luftkammer in 184x44 anbietet. Komprimiert sollten beide Dämpfer dann ja identisch lang sein. Von daher sollte das ja problemlos gehen den ein zu bauen. Ich bin mir halt nur nicht sicher ob das am Anfang der Kennlinie, da ich mit nem Kürzeren Dämpfer dann ja schon etwa 2cm eingefedert bin verglichen mit dem 190er Dämpfer, dann zu progressiv oder degressiv ist oder das problemlos geht. Federweg dürfte, je nachdem wie die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus genau aussieht, irgendwo zwischen 125 und 135mm resultieren, was vollkommen ausreichen wäre. Durch den um 6mm kürzeren Dämpfer dürfte das Tretlager dann auch noch ein Stück nach unten kommen, etwa auf das Niveau der Nabenachsen, was dann auch nicht zu hoch sein sollte.

Was meint Ihr dazu? Lohnt sich das oder würde der kürzere Dämpfer am Anfang des Federweges dann durchsacken/zu unsensibel sein?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (19. Dezember 2010)

unsensibel oder durchsacken würde ich nich bestätigen.
 habe schon verschieden dämpferllängen probiert kürzere 165 für xc und 200mm für dh wie geasgt nur probiert.

über die höhe würde ich mir kaum sorgen machen denn mit bisschen sag fahre ich zum beispiel immer. resultat keines falls zu hoch vom tretlager bei den unterschidliechen längen trat aber vollgendes auf. 
bei zu langem dämpfer fuhr sich das bike deutlich nervöser und da keine längere gabel vorhanden war damals mz Z1 150 sehr unharmonisch. 
bei kurzem dämpfer beim downhill sehr ruhig und gutmutütig solange nicht zu ruppig, kleines manko war aber das sonst sehr wippfreie horstlink wurde etwas schaukliger. dies könnte aber auch am fehlenden propedal liegen. den genaun federweg kannst du dir ausrechenen in den du den hub ins verhältnis zum federweg setzt und dann die differenz davon abziehst. 

die modelle des curare gibt aber auch in verschieden insgesamt in drei arten vieleicht ist das model eine nummer kleiner vom federweg  passender, doch da kann ich nichts genaues drüber sagen.


----------



## maverick65 (21. Dezember 2010)

Und jetzt mein Mini-Freerider (aufgebaut Ende 2009), den ich manchmal als Arbeitsweg-Winterrand missbrauche...












Das Teil kann natürlich nicht nur rumstehen, wird auch eingesetzt...


















Gruß Mav.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Dezember 2010)

Was wiegt dein Curare so wie es ea steht? Was hast du da für ne Gabel drin? Und würde der Piggyback auch nach unten passen? Sieht eher aus als wär das nicht der Fall. Ich krieg nämlich demnächst nen Swinger Air X4 und bei dem wärs evtl von Vorteil mit Piggy unten zu fahren.


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2010)

Mein ein und alles


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Dezember 2010)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...Und würde der Piggyback auch nach unten passen? Sieht eher aus als wär das nicht der Fall. Ich krieg nämlich demnächst nen Swinger Air X4 und bei dem wärs evtl von Vorteil mit Piggy unten zu fahren.



passt... siehe hier:





und hier im detail:


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Dezember 2010)

Feinfein! Ist das nen 4Way oder nen X4? Wie macht der sich im Curare? Man liest so wenig erfahrungsberichte von dem Ding. Meistens hört man nur "SPV is eh Mist" von leuten die nie einen hatten.

Naja, meinen X4 sollte ich zum Jahreswechsel kriegen. Den Piggy brauch ich unten um besser an den Plattformhebel zu kommen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Dezember 2010)

das is nen 200/50er 4way swinger air. ich meine das der von 05 oder 06 ist. allerdings brandneu aus usa gekauft. war noch originalverpackt. das teil bin ich im gelände nur einmal gefahren, allerdings fuhr sich das ganze rad etwas unangenehm, weiss noch net, was die ursache war.

hatte vorher einen 190/50er 4way swinger coil, der war funktionell vom spv her ideal im curare, allerdings hatte der durch den vorbesitzer eine vermurkste kolbenstange, eine neue gibts nicht als ersatzteil und mir eine drehen lassen war so teuer wie der neue air aus übersee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, evtl. die verstellten Winkel? Ich krieg nen 190/50er X4 zu nem recht guten Kurs. Werd dann mal berichten wie der so geht.
Die Pitcher schwören drauf, und das Pitch dürfte dem Curare nicht ganz unähnlich sein von der Kinematik.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte das gefühl, es wäre etwas locker, wirkte irgendwie weich. kann allerdings auch täuschen da ich sonst halt das tollwut fahre, das teil ist im gegensatz zum curare bocksteif.

stehe zur zeit in bezug auf das curare unschlüssig da. zum einen ist der rahmen noch nicht so alt, der hauptrahmen wurde vor kurzem erst komplett getauscht (der alte hatte nen riss am steuerrohrgusset). zum anderen hätte ich gerne etwas anderes was doch bissl abfahrtstauglicher ist.


----------



## kamo-i (8. Januar 2011)

Hi Poison-Freunde! 

Muss nochmal meine Bitte von vor einem Monat nochmal aufwerfen. Steh jetzt unmittelbar davor mit nen POISON Arsen AM T+ 2011 zu bestellen. 

Hätte jetzt nur die Möglichkeit ein Curare Probezufahren - welches ja schon ziemlich anders ist. Daher nochmal meine Frage: 

*Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 2010/2011 Poison Arsen AM was die Kinematik angeht? Unterbindet Sie effektiv Wippbewegungen OHNE Lockout/Plattform oder muss man beim Klettern öfters zum Hebel greifen? Oder besser noch; gibt es jemanden im Raum BS / WOB / Harz der ein AM besitzt, welches ich mal Probefahren könnte?*

Für Antworten im Voraus VIELEN DANK! 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## linkespurfahrer (8. Januar 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Mein ein und alles



Meinst Du nicht auch, dass die Bremsleitung vorne etwas zu lang ist? Das versaut die ansonsten stimmige Optik.


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2011)

Danke


Jup ist zulang

HAt jetzt überigens nen neuen LRS bekommen und ne Schwarze Reba, jetzt is die Silberne Krone auch weg


----------



## kamo-i (8. Januar 2011)

Ist immer toll zu sehen, wie dieser Fred wieder ein Monat lang schläft, man dann ein ernstes Beratungs-Anliegen hat und dann Leuten auf ein mal wieder einfällt über Leitungslängen zu sprechen. 

...und somit der eigene Post nach hinten rückt und Nach-Leser nur die neusten Post´s sehen.  

(nicht zu ernst nehmen) 

greez, 
Massa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (8. Januar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DigitalEclipse (8. Januar 2011)

Schick. Gewicht?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Januar 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Ist immer toll zu sehen, wie dieser Fred wieder ein Monat lang schläft, man dann ein ernstes Beratungs-Anliegen hat und dann Leuten auf ein mal wieder einfällt über Leitungslängen zu sprechen.
> 
> ...und somit der eigene Post nach hinten rückt und Nach-Leser nur die neusten Post´s sehen.
> 
> ...



Du könntest evtl. Mal bei Transalp24 vorbei schauen ob die den gleichen Rahmen verbauen und im entsprechenden Thread mal nachfragen. Gibt ja doch nen paar mehr die Astrorahmen verbauen.


----------



## Alter Ossi (9. Januar 2011)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Schick. Gewicht?



9,7kg


----------



## kamo-i (9. Januar 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Du könntest evtl. Mal bei Transalp24 vorbei schauen ob die den gleichen Rahmen verbauen und im entsprechenden Thread mal nachfragen. Gibt ja doch nen paar mehr die Astrorahmen verbauen.



Danke für die Info!!! ...ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass das solche Asia-Rahmen sind und die auch von anderen verbaut werden! 

Werd mich da erstmal schlau lesen. Aber nichts desto trotz habe ich immer noch keine 1:1 Erfahrungen von leuten die ein Arsen AM. Ich versuch mal hier leute direkt anzuschreiben. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!!! ...ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass das solche Asia-Rahmen sind und die auch von anderen verbaut werden!



Schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7543897&postcount=699


----------



## trailjo (9. Januar 2011)

Mein neues Poison ist gar kein Poison, deshalb auch nur ganz klein:




Aber dafür mit eigenem Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501305


----------



## GT-IDriver (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo Poison gemeinde. Nach langem hin und her habe auch ich mich entschlossen mir ein Poison Curare aufzubauen. In der bildergalerie sind ja schon ein paar sehr schöne stücke vertreten. Und ich bin der meinung das meins auch dazugehört. obwohl es noch nicht fertig ist, wollte ich mal eure meinung dazu hören. der einsatzbereich soll enduro bis bikeparktauglich sein. Ein satz RaceFace Evolve DH Kurbel sind noch auf dem weg zu mir.
Und hier ist das "Goldstück":


----------



## kamo-i (10. Januar 2011)

GT-IDriver schrieb:


> Hallo Poison gemeinde. Nach langem hin und her habe auch ich mich entschlossen mir ein Poison Curare aufzubauen. In der bildergalerie sind ja schon ein paar sehr schöne stücke vertreten. Und ich bin der meinung das meins auch dazugehört. obwohl es noch nicht fertig ist, wollte ich mal eure meinung dazu hören. der einsatzbereich soll enduro bis bikeparktauglich sein. Ein satz RaceFace Evolve DH Kurbel sind noch auf dem weg zu mir.
> Und hier ist das "Goldstück":



Bäm! ...kommt RICHTIG gut mit dem Gold. Wenn du noch was eloxiert haben willst kannst dich ja bei mir melden.

;-)


----------



## funrider1991 (11. Januar 2011)

okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (15. Januar 2011)

hallo an die poison gemeinde, bin neu hier.. wollte mein poison phosphor hier gepostet haben aber irgen wie komm ich nicht klar...
kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie es geht?? danke im voraus


----------



## poison2008 (15. Januar 2011)




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Januar 2011)

Direkt zu deinem Rechner verlinken fuktioniert nicht, du  musst das Bild erstmal ins Netz hochladen. 
Zum Beispiel in dein Fotoalbum hier auf der Seite. Dazu klickst du oben rechts neben "*Willkommen*"auf deinen Nickname, auf der folgenden Seite auf "Album", und da ist dann der Link "Bilder hochladen". Da wird im Grunde gut erklärt wie du da nen Bild reinkriegst.
Wenn das Bild dann hochgeladen wurde, klickst du unter dem Bild auf "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" und musst dann nurnoch den gewünschten von den eingeblendeten Links in deinen Beitrag einfügen.


----------



## Bad_Brain (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit nem RS Monarch im Curare?

Gruß


----------



## poison2008 (16. Januar 2011)

danke schön!!!


----------



## poison2008 (16. Januar 2011)




----------



## poison2008 (16. Januar 2011)

das war wohl nix


----------



## poison2008 (16. Januar 2011)




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Januar 2011)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit nem RS Monarch im Curare?
> 
> Gruß



Nen Monarch hatte ich noch nicht drin, nur nen Pearl 3.1. Der Pearl war mir nen bißchen zu progressiv, hat aber schon recht gut funktioniert. Hab gestern den Pitch-geheimtip Manitou Swinger Air X4 eingebaut, bin aber heute nur nen paar Meter auf der Straße rumgerollt. Fühlte sich soweit ganz gut an, sind nur schwer zu nem günstigen Kurs zu kriegen die Dinger.
Beim Monarch solltest du auf den richtigen Tune achten. Ich denke nen C oder D sollte bei der großen Übersetzung passen, ist aber nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (16. Januar 2011)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Januar 2011)

Hm, mMn fast zu viele Eloxteile! 

Die Decals an der Gabel würde ich noch entfernen und der Sattel ist mal auch *nix*! Griffe ebenso!
Auchder XTR-Umwerfer-Käfig in gold..., naja. 

Sieht etwas nach Kirmesplatz aus..,             
....aber das ist ja nur _*meine*_ Meinung!

Für welchen Einsatzzweck ist es gedacht? - Frage wegen den Pedalen.


----------



## GT-IDriver (17. Januar 2011)

ich find es garnicht übel, gefällt mir...


----------



## whiteie (17. Januar 2011)

Bäm Bäm Bäm
Ein wirklich schön anzuschauendes Radl bis jetzertle!
Schaltung dran, muss ja nicht zwangsläufig Golden sein, und ab in den Wald!
Das Konzept passt


----------



## Bad_Brain (17. Januar 2011)

@ animalmother: Ok, viele Dank schonmal. Weißt du zufällig was es mit den Tunes auf sich hat?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Januar 2011)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> @ animalmother: Ok, viele Dank schonmal. Weißt du zufällig was es mit den Tunes auf sich hat?



Ja, die Tunes sagen etwas über die Voreingestellte Dämpfungsabstimmung vor allem der Druckstufe aus. Je höher der Buchstabe desto straffer. Welcher gebraucht wird hängt dann vom Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus ab. Im Federungsbereich gabs da mal nen größeren Thread zum Monarch und den tunes. Soll aber wohl nen recht guter Dämpfer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bad_Brain (17. Januar 2011)

Wie ist eigentlich der Hinterbau vom Curare? progressiv, degressiv oder linear?


----------



## poison2008 (17. Januar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hm, mMn fast zu viele Eloxteile!
> 
> Die Decals an der Gabel würde ich noch entfernen und der Sattel ist mal auch *nix*! Griffe ebenso!
> Auchder XTR-Umwerfer-Käfig in gold..., naja.
> ...



ja fand ich auch das es zu viel war mttlerweile sind die schrauben um dem dämer schwarz,ahed kappe auch...sieht schon besser aus würd sich sowie so immer was ändern...pedale...fahre es mt 120mm für touren und trail,berg runter wie berg hoch keine lust zum schieben...alles geschmackssache....ach manche bisauf züge und schnellspanner ist nichts eloxiert


----------



## sylantkilla (17. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre nen Monarch 4.2 mit C-Tuning im Curare.
Bin damit soweit zufrieden, muss allerdings mit 95kg schon mit einem recht hohen Druck fahren. Vorher mit B-Tuning war der Druck geringer, allerdings schlug der Dämpfer bei passendem SAG schnell durch - jetzt passt es. Transalp mit etwas über 100kg fahrfertigem Gewicht ging mit etwa 250PSI (275PSI max!) einwandfrei.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Januar 2011)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Hinterbau vom Curare? progressiv, degressiv oder linear?



Gute Frage, das weiß außer den Konstrukteuren bei Astro wohl keiner so genau, und die Jungs von Poison geben keine Dämpferempfehlung die von den offiziell verkauften abweicht.
Wenn du es genau wissen willst nimmst due die Räder, Kurbeln und das Schaltwerk ab, schnallst das ganze auf ne Werkbank, und vermisst den hinterbau im Idealfall auf den mm genau in X- und Y-Richtung, immer von einem Bezugspunkt aus.
Dann lädst du dir Linkage runter, hackst die Maße da rein und der berechnet dir die Kennlinie.
Wenn ich mal viel Zeit und Muße hab werd ich das vielleicht mal machen. Aber im Moment sieht das mit Zeit eher schlecht aus.

@Sylantkilla:
Das ist tatsächlich viel Druck, ich hab meinen X4 jetzt erstmal mit 130PSI befüllt evtl. müssen nochmal 10-20PSI mehr rein. Wenn er durchschlagen sollte dreh ich einfach das Kammervolumen nen bissel kleiner


----------



## Bad_Brain (17. Januar 2011)

Ähm, dann geb ich momentan doch noch meinem Gefühl recht, das meint dass es eher linear zu geht 

Warte noch auf die passenden Buchsen und dann probier ich den Monarch mal aus, is noch en 2.1er mit B-Tune, allerdings wiege ich auch 20kg weniger als Silentkilla. Wenns zu häufug durchschlägt muss halt ein anderer her.

Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Januar 2011)

bestitzt jemand hier im forum ein poison arsen t in 42cm rehmen höhe? 
und könnte dieses hier reinsetzen, würde mich sehr darüber freuen da dies mir ne große hilfe bei der kauf entscheidung wäre.


----------



## trailjo (18. Januar 2011)

@poison2008: Du fährst den Hinterbau auf 120mm mit der Reba auf 100 oder 120mm getravelt? Ich kam mit der Kombi 120 hinten und 115 vorn (alte Reba) nicht klar, ist mit beim Bremsen und Bergab hinten zu weit hochgekommen. Jetzt fahre ich es hinten auf 100mm.


----------



## trailjo (18. Januar 2011)

@poison2008: Du fährst den Hinterbau auf 120mm mit der Reba auf 100 oder 120mm getravelt? Ich kam mit der Kombi 120 hinten und 115 vorn (alte Reba) nicht klar, ist mit beim Bremsen und Bergab hinten zu weit hochgekommen. Jetzt fahre ich es hinten auf 100mm.


 Black Beauty 

P.S. Du kannst Posts auch nachträglich ändern.


----------



## poison2008 (19. Januar 2011)

ich fahre vorne auch 120mm getravelt,harmorniert wunder bar,wobei ich in der gabel(recon race) bzw.luftkammer 135 psi/8 bar drauf habe,vorne mit 100mm kam ich nicht klar,eigendlich müßte es doch beim phosphor rahmen egal sein wo er drin sitzt,da der dämpfer aufgehangen ist und nicht wie beispielsweise arsen oder arsen am über ein hebel direkt betätigt wird,,,auf 120mm und mehr druck kommt FAST aufs selbe raus setzt dich auf meins und probiere es mal aus V/H 120mm bevor du dir eine neue gabel besorgst...wieviel cm hat du den von oberkante steuerrohr bis ober kannte vorbau?? hab meinen vorbau weit oben sitzten,


----------



## poison2008 (19. Januar 2011)

@trailjo
wie bist du allgemein mit dem phophor rahmen zufrieden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (19. Januar 2011)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> bestitzt jemand hier im forum ein poison arsen t in 42cm rehmen höhe?
> und könnte dieses hier reinsetzen, würde mich sehr darüber freuen da dies mir ne große hilfe bei der kauf entscheidung wäre.



reinsetztn kannst es doch...poison gallerie...ich fuhr ein arsen/arsen am rahmen(100/125mm 47/50 höhe) und ich wr äußerst zufrieden damit!! war mir lieber als das canyon,bißchen schwerer aber definitiv stabiler,ich sprich aus erfahrung..


----------



## t.schneider (19. Januar 2011)

hallo forumsgemeinde,
das ist mein erster post und ich hoffe, dass ich, obwohl ich meine frage in einer gallerie stelle, nicht zerrissen werde.
leider hat meine suche mich immer wieder auf diesen fred gebracht.

zum thema:
ich fahre auch ein curare, allerdings in einem reinen enduro/fr light trimm.
bisher habe ich einen günstigen manitou luftdämpfer mit piggyback und einstellbarer druckstufe und einen rs sid race dualair gefahren. 
beide dämpfer gefallen mir trotz genauem einstellen nicht gut.
da ich mit ca 30% sag fahre, habe ich trotz druckstufe im manitou durchschläge und ein deutliches wegsacken im mittlerem federweg.

die uphill performance ist mir egal, ich wiege ca 80kg bei 186cm und fahre das curare in technischen singletrails, teils auch park (WB ist 30min weit weg...)

was mir wichtig ist: eine lineare kennline mit durchschlagschutz, eine sinnvolle zugstufe im ganzen federwegsbereich, ich mag stahlfederelemente, die luftdämpfer haben für mich oft ein hohes losbrechmoment und fallen dann durch den federweg.

was mir egal ist: gewicht/prestige/ propedal/spv etc, es darf wippen...

was für dämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen? 

gruß


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Januar 2011)

Also wenn du absolute Linearität haben willst, musst du zu Stahlfeder wechseln, Luft hat immer mehr oder weniger mit durchsacken zu kämpfen.
Ich hab gearade nen manitou Swinger Air X4 verbaut, mal antesten wie der so ist.
Den hab ich hier im Forum bei Dirtpaw günstig geschossen. Der hat gerade nen Swinger X6 (allerduings ohne Feder) in 190/50 in den Bikemarkt gestellt, und evtl. immernoch nen 5th-Element in 190/50 liegen.
Bei beiden hast du Zugstufe, High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe, Bottom-Out etc. Da Manitou die Rechte von 5th-Element gekauft hat dürften die beiden fast Bauglaich sein  Wird dann zwar eher komplex den abzustimmen, aber bei deinem Einsatzbereich möglicherweise das beste was du dem Bike für nen kleinen Euro antun kannst. 

Hier mal der Link zu seinen Anzeigen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/342404/cat/19/date/1220379234

Alternativ kannst du auch Tief in die tasche greifen und versuchen nen Manitou ISX-6 zu bekommen. Die Dinger sollen wohl nen Traum sein, aber schwer zu finden. 
Den Vivid Air gibts leider nicht in unserer Größe. Das soll der erste Luftdämpfer sein, der annähernd die kennlinie eines Stahldämpfers erzeugen kann.

ABER: das ist alles nur Wissen das ich mir in letzter Zeit so angelesen hab, gestetet hab ich bisher nur nen Rockshox Pearl und letztes Wochenende den Swinger Air X4 verbaut. Auf den X4 schwören einige Pitchfahrer.


----------



## t.schneider (19. Januar 2011)

danke für deine antwort!

ich glaube, dass der manitou (ich habe den typ vergessen) mit dem piggy schon sehr gut funktioniert, im vergleich zu dem sid klebt das bike förmlich am trail, schwierig die richtigen worte zu finden...
lediglich habe ich immer das gefühl, dass der dämpfer bei korrektem sag unbedingt viel druckstufe braucht, um nicht permanent durchzuschlagen. das fühle sich unharmonisch an, da man die druckstufe permanent fühlt wie sie gegen den fehlenden druck (vlt zu viel kammervolumen=zu wenig endprogression?) ankämpft. mag sein das ich da etwas empfindlich bin

wie gesagt: gleiches an der gabel, ich habe meine talas umgebaut, talas raus, umbau auf einfache luftkammer mit mehr volumen und dazu eine stahlfeder zur unterstützung. war ein versuch und ich bin zufrieden seit ca 3 jahren. kein durchfallen mehr, kaum temperaturabhängige performanceveränderung, besseres ansprechverhalten. ein stahlfederdämpfer kommt meinen erwartungen vermutlich schon näher


ich werde mal einen vanilla rc einbauen, den habe ich am we zu verfügung und werde dann mal berichten.

gruß


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Januar 2011)

Hmm, bei meinem X4 kann ich das bottom out am Piggy einstellen. Gibt es den Vanilla denn in 190x50? Und du brauchst andere Buchsen, Manitou verbaut 12mm und Fox 12,7!
Wenn der Vanilla länger als 190mm ist wird sich deine Geometrie nachteilig verschieben, das hat Loki schon mit nem 200er Swinger getestet.


----------



## trailjo (20. Januar 2011)

poison2008 schrieb:


> @trailjo
> wie bist du allgemein mit dem phophor rahmen zufrieden??



Die Performance und Haltbarkeit ist gut, die Verarbeitung weitgehend ok. Bei meinem Hinterbau fehlt fast ein Zentimeter für die korrekte Achs-Einbaubreite, den muss man ziemlich aufbiegen bis das Laufrad reingeht. 

Im Rahmendreieck könnte mehr Platz für die Flasche sein. und wenn er 500g leichter wäre, würde mich das auch nicht stören (höchstens der Preis, den er dann hätte).
Das Design gefällt mir (insbesondere bei meinem schwarzen) sehr gut.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Januar 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Die Performance und Haltbarkeit ist gut, die Verarbeitung weitgehend ok. Bei meinem Hinterbau fehlt fast ein Zentimeter für die korrekte Achs-Einbaubreite, den muss man ziemlich aufbiegen bis das Laufrad reingeht.
> 
> Im Rahmendreieck könnte mehr Platz für die Flasche sein. und wenn er 500g leichter wäre, würde mich das auch nicht stören (höchstens der Preis, den er dann hätte).
> Das Design gefällt mir (insbesondere bei meinem schwarzen) sehr gut.



Interessant, der Hinterbau von meinem Curare hat das Gegenteilige Problem, den muss ich 3-4mm mit dem Schnellspanner zusammen ziehen. Die Aufnahme fürs Schaltauge scheint auch nicht so ganz 100%ig Plan zu sein, immer wenn ich den Schnellspanner schließe bewegt sich das Schaltwerk noch nen paar mm nach innen. Ich Überlege ob ich damit lebe oder mal bei Poison anfrage was man da machen kann. Hab halt auch keine Lust die Fuhre deswegen wieder zu zerlegen und zwei, drei Wochen ohne Bike da zu stehen, bis der Hinterbau evtl. gewechselt wurde.


----------



## poison2008 (20. Januar 2011)

@LT.AnimalMoter

also das mit dem schaltwerk nach innen bewegen ist bei mir auch...nicht das mich das stört, denn probleme beim schalten oder so hab ich nicht,vieleicht alleschrauben lösen oder komplett zerlegen spannungarm zusammen bauen?? oder nach hören,vllt normal und brauchst den HB zu wechseln


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Januar 2011)

Hab das Schaltauge schon draußen gehabt. Wenn ich die Schraube zu drehe liegt es oben im Bereich der Schraube auf und unten Richtung Schaltwerk ensteht ein Spalt. Wenn ich den Schnellspanner schließe wird das Schaltauge unten auch gegen das Ausfallende gedrückt. Abe rich weiß nicht ob das ok ist wenns so unter Spannung steht...
Ich hab ab und an auf zwei Gängen Ghostshifting, allerding kann das auch an was anderem liegen.
Ich glaub ich werd da morgen mal anklingeln, am telfon sind die meistens recht hilfsbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (20. Januar 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Die Performance und Haltbarkeit ist gut, die Verarbeitung weitgehend ok. Bei meinem Hinterbau fehlt fast ein Zentimeter für die korrekte Achs-Einbaubreite, den muss man ziemlich aufbiegen bis das Laufrad reingeht.
> 
> Im Rahmendreieck könnte mehr Platz für die Flasche sein. und wenn er 500g leichter wäre, würde mich das auch nicht stören (höchstens der Preis, den er dann hätte).
> Das Design gefällt mir (insbesondere bei meinem schwarzen) sehr gut.


 
oh das ist grass denn das hab ich nicht laufrdad sitzt perfekt außer das sich das schaltwerk nach innen bewegt beim fest ziehen des spanners

ja das problem kenn ich mit der trinkflasche...hast ja durch die 100mm dämpfer position noch weniger platz wie ich, nent tipp vielleicht?! flaschen halter um die flasche seitlich herraus ziehen zu können.Oder dämpfer drehen mit dem hebel nach oben oder wie ich nach vorn...

denk dran du hast zwei schichten pulverlack drauf sind auch bis zu 250gramm

immer hin verdammt stabil was ich schon mit meinen 100 kilo gerissen habe


----------



## poison2008 (20. Januar 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hab das Schaltauge schon draußen gehabt. Wenn ich die Schraube zu drehe liegt es oben im Bereich der Schraube auf und unten Richtung Schaltwerk ensteht ein Spalt. Wenn ich den Schnellspanner schließe wird das Schaltauge unten auch gegen das Ausfallende gedrückt. Abe rich weiß nicht ob das ok ist wenns so unter Spannung steht...
> Ich hab ab und an auf zwei Gängen Ghostshifting, allerding kann das auch an was anderem liegen.
> Ich glaub ich werd da morgen mal anklingeln, am telfon sind die meistens recht hilfsbereit.


 
genau tu das...aber was ich meinte war den rahen die ganzen schrauben an den wälzagern...wer weiß wie der bei poison zusammen gebaut wurde??


----------



## trailjo (21. Januar 2011)

@Lt.AnimalMother: Hauptsache, das Schaltauge ist gerade, wenn das Rad eingebaut und der Schnellspanner zu ist.
Gegen Ghostshifting auf immer denselben Gängen hilft oft den Innenzug zu tauschen.


----------



## trailjo (21. Januar 2011)

@kalaschnikov: Was erhoffst du dir von dem Bild? Willst du wissen, wie der Rahmen in der Größe aussieht?
Ich kann dir ein Bild von einem baugleichen Rahmen in 42 anbieten, hatte ich hier schonmal gepostet:





Mehr gibt's im Moment noch nicht davon zu sehen, aber im Aufbauthread geht's bald weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501305


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Januar 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> @Lt.AnimalMother: Hauptsache, das Schaltauge ist gerade, wenn das Rad eingebaut und der Schnellspanner zu ist.
> Gegen Ghostshifting auf immer denselben Gängen hilft oft den Innenzug zu tauschen.



Und was soll das bei nem Innenzug bringen den ich im Oktober beim Neuaufbau nagelneu eingezogen hab?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (21. Januar 2011)

trailjo, erstma danke für das bild.
 da ich keine schlüsse ziehen konnte ohne zu vergleichen, war noch am wanken welche rahmenhöhe es werden sollte und ob 45cm sinn für machen.
 aber nun steht für mich die 40er rahmenhöhe fest, weil es handlicher und besser wirkt. 
mein curare wird einem votec fr und einem poisen arsen/arsen am weichen,  je nach endgültigem wohnsitz und erreichbarem gebiet. um die jeweiligen stärcken die es verbindet weiter ausreizen zu können soll es dann zwei fullys geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (22. Januar 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab ab und an auf zwei Gängen Ghostshifting, allerding kann das auch an was anderem liegen.



Bei den "neueren" Shadow Schaltwerken tritt das Ghostshifting gerne auf, wenn die Zughülle am Schaltwerk >zu lang< ist.
Die Zughülle wirkt dann wie eine Feder die >auf< das Schaltwerk drückt.
Schau es dir mal an. 

****
Schieb die Zughülle ein wenig vom Schaltwerk weg und sicher die mit einem Kabelbinder am letzten Zuganschlag. Wenn dann das Problem gelöst ist kannst du die Zughülle endgültig kürzen.
Mist, vergessen geht nur bei durchgehender Zugverlegung.  
****

Bei den älteren eher wenn der Zug zu kurz war, die Erfahrungen musste ich machen.


----------



## Bad_Brain (24. Januar 2011)

Hier mein Curare im finiten Zustand. Sry für Handy Pics


----------



## poison2008 (24. Januar 2011)

FETT!! wenn ich es sehe dann bekomm ich immer lust auf mehr

Geil!!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (24. Januar 2011)

poison2008 schrieb:


> FETT!! wenn ich es sehe dann bekomm ich immer lust auf mehr
> 
> Geil!!



mehr federweg?


----------



## Illuminus (24. Januar 2011)

mehr Bilder !


----------



## Kalaschnikov (24. Januar 2011)

achso
ich brauch mehr federweg, doch horst link muss bleiben.
daher werde ich mein mit viel liebe aufgebautes poisen curare abgeben/verkaufen müssen. stadtdessen solls ein votec fr werden


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Januar 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder ne kleine Aktualisierung nachreichen. 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/822475]
	
[/URL]
und nochmal von vorne
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/822476]
	
[/URL]

Hab jetzt nen neuen Dämpfer (Manitou Swinger Air X4) drin und nen Shim für meine 30.9er Kindshock gekauft. Die muss ich zwar nen Stück über Max rausziehen, aber dasFür den Rahmen langts noch. Das RIsiko geh ich erstmal ein, wenns schief geht kommt ne Reverb.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (24. Januar 2011)

animal ne schöne bergziege hast du da


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Januar 2011)

Die wird im Frühjahr Sommer mit sicherheit auch mal den Deister unsicher machen 
Mal wieder gemütlich neben schnaufend schiebenden Freeridern den Berg hoch Juckeln


----------



## Kalaschnikov (24. Januar 2011)

ab der zweiten abfahrt gehöre ich auch zu denen
sonst könnt ich mir die energy zum bergab fahren verbrauchen
...mal sehen wenn ich kein vernüftiges angebot bekomme, was das bike noch locker wert ist dann bleib ich meinem curare treu.
wenn du auch im deister unterwegs bist, könnt man sich ja vieleicht mal treffen um kleines poisen cup bestreiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Januar 2011)

Ich werd versuchen das im Hinterkopf zu behalten


----------



## poison2008 (24. Januar 2011)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> mehr federweg?


 

jep auf mehr federweg!Aber eher so wie es curare T light

http://poisonbike.de/frame.php?Make...y1=2&lay2=2&lay3=6&lay4=0&prodid=201010443-46


die frage ob es sinn macht und es sich für meine umgebung lohn...
es berg hoch schieben möchte auch nicht bwz. wie kommt ihr damit klar???


----------



## Kalaschnikov (24. Januar 2011)

das curare ist ein top bike, doch ich fahre es lieber bergab orientierter mit reichlich luft zwischendurch, sprich kurzer vorbau, breiterer lenker und kettennführung damits die kette bei heftigem gerüttel nicht schmeißt.
da ich stramme waden und mit dem curare ein guten kompromiss zwischen laufruhe und kletterfähigkeit trotz einem kettenblatt habe. ist es bis zu einer bestimmten steigung machbar.
...hammerschmidt wäre toll nur zu viel gewicht und zweifach mit schaltbarer kettenführung is auch nicht das allheilmittel


----------



## Drakush (25. Januar 2011)

Fast fertig.





Antrieb wurde noch durch Saint ersetzt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> Fast fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du da nen ISX oder nen Swinger Air drin? Der Rahmen macht schon mehr her als nen Curare. Obs den wohl irgendwann mal in Serie gibt?


----------



## Bad_Brain (25. Januar 2011)

Wäre aufjedenfall wünschenswert, sieht echt klasse aus der Rahmen.

Ich hab jetzt übrigens den Monarch 2.1 in Tune B drin und bin vom Fahrverhalten sehr zufrieden keine Durchschläge, arbeitet unauffällig, zwar leichtes Wippen aber das darf es. Leider verliert der Dämpfer jedoch Luft, wo gibt man das Ding denn zum Service hin?


----------



## Drakush (25. Januar 2011)

Der ISX 6 ist drin.Hab noch nen Vivid und DHX 5 für den Rahmen. Mal sehen welcher am besten läuft. Dieser Rahmen wird so nicht in Serie gehen.Warum auch immer.


----------



## trailjo (25. Januar 2011)

Das sieht mal stylisch aus! 

Das neue Acetone AM macht optisch auch was her. Nicht so übertrieben gehydroformt und mit einem schön filigranen Hinterbau.


----------



## poison2008 (26. Januar 2011)

Sieht klasse aus! Da gibt es nichts dran auszusetzten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (26. Januar 2011)

Hi!

fährt hier einer einen Taxin? Könnt ihr evtl mal ein paar Bilder einstellen? Ich wollte den Rahmen (noch nicht vorhanden) mit einer Pike Uturn aufbauen. Auf 95mm für Dirt/Street und auf 140mm für kürzere Trailrunden. Das Ganze evtl mit dem passenden Laufradsatz (hinten symmetrisch) 2x6 und Kettenführung

Macht das Sinn? Anregungen


----------



## poison2008 (26. Januar 2011)

@Felger
nen kumpel hat ein taxin und ihm ist der rahmen steuer-unterrohr gebrochen,ledeglich mit einer 160mm gabel an der front.Frage oder schau auf der seite nach bis wieviel mm der rahmen frei gegeben ist


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2011)

Schon etwas länger her, aber vor 4-5 Jahren habe ich einige POISON- Bikes/Rahmen/Rahmensets in meine Heimat entführt und meine Kumpels und mich damit ausgestattet.
Auch mit diesen Astro-Taiwan-Großserienrahmen konnte man leichte & schnelle Räder aufbauen.
Diese _Rennfeilen_ vermisse ich heute hier irgendwie im Threat..!

..nur noch Federwegsmonster (mMn!). 

Wo sind die schnellen Mayen-Räder??


----------



## NOXY (26. Januar 2011)

Glaube mein Mayen biKE IS sCHNELL


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2011)

NOXY schrieb:


> Glaube mein Mayen biKE IS sCHNELL



..ja,stimmt, DAS ist nett!! Sowas meinte ich...


----------



## NOXY (26. Januar 2011)

danke vielmals. und für die die nich klicken wollen hab ich hier nochmal nen bild..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (27. Januar 2011)

poison2008 schrieb:


> @Felger
> nen kumpel hat ein taxin und ihm ist der rahmen steuer-unterrohr gebrochen,ledeglich mit einer 160mm gabel an der front.Frage oder schau auf der seite nach bis wieviel mm der rahmen frei gegeben ist



hi!

danke für die rückmeldung! meines wissens ist der taxin von 90 bis so ca 130/140mm ausgelegt (je nach einbaulänge der gabel). von dem her ists schon klar, dass bei einer 160er gabel da mal was brechen kann. die lenkgeometrie ist ja da ganz anders. 

was für ein taxin war das denn? der alte oder der "neu". beim neueren wurde ja genau diese stelle verstärkt (2006 oder 2007?)


----------



## Felger (27. Januar 2011)

wenn ich schon mal hier bin 

hier mein curare mit Domain 115-160 (jetzt 135-180)




und RST Storm 160mm




hab mitlerweile verschiedene laufradsätze für tour und fr
die gabel wollte ich auch je nach dem wechseln
evtl noch stahlfederdämpfer (dnm?)

hauptsächlich das leichte zeug, für tour
und wenns mal in den park geht, das schwere zeug


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Januar 2011)

Also obs sinnvoll ist immer den Dämpfer durchzuwechseln weiß ich ja nciht. Ich finde die "Bolzen" mit denen der Dämpfer befestigt wird so schon irgendwie Grenzwertig wenn ich sie mit vorgeschriebenen 20Nm anziehe. UNd wenn ich mir überlege das öfters zu machen...

Ich hab gerade nen Swinger Air X4 verbaut, mal sehen wie der so geht. Für leichten Parkeinsatz und so kann ich da wenn er mir zu schnell durchschlägt am Piggy die Endprogression erhöhen und für Tour ggf wieder fluffiger stellen. Aber erstmal muss er sich noch beweisen, war noch nicht ausführlich unterwegs damit.


----------



## factoryltd (28. Januar 2011)

Was hastn da fürn nen Kettenführung verbaut ?


----------



## poison2008 (29. Januar 2011)

@felger

Sieht gut aus! Aber wie sieht es mit berg hoch fahren aus,kommst du klar damit???


----------



## Felger (29. Januar 2011)

@factoryltd: der Bionicon-Nachbau
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481453

funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut



im frühjarh wird auf 2fach mit bash umgebaut 22/36. mal schaun


@poison2008: touren so um die 50 km kein problem. im herbst hatte ich da einen laufradsatz mit 2,4er und 2,2er michelin wild grip`r auf einem laufradsatz (~1800g) pirolfelgen (21maulweite) mit latexschläuche. das lief gut. gerade baue ich mir einen satz mit ztr flow auf, mit denen ich dann schlauchlos fahren will
die domain ist hald schon ein brocken. mit der rst (ca 2400g?) war das rad schon anders...


@all: mehr Infox zum Taxin 
seh mir gerade  auch noch andere Hardtailrahmen bei CRC an. 100% hab ich noch nix


----------



## poison2008 (29. Januar 2011)

Felger schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> danke für die rückmeldung! meines wissens ist der taxin von 90 bis so ca 130/140mm ausgelegt (je nach einbaulänge der gabel). von dem her ists schon klar, dass bei einer 160er gabel da mal was brechen kann. die lenkgeometrie ist ja da ganz anders.
> 
> was für ein taxin war das denn? der alte oder der "neu". beim neueren wurde ja genau diese stelle verstärkt (2006 oder 2007?)



Es war auf jeden fall noch das alte poison dekor drauf also es sahr auch schon älter aus!Welches model das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen,wie gesagt 160er gabel war und ist zuviel! Aber wenn du sagst das es für einfache trails gedacht ist müßtes keine probleme geben,weil er(mein kumpel)wie ich noch erfahren hatte gleich ein paar stufen zuviel mitgenommen hat und er selber wußte das es keine gute idee war.


----------



## Felger (2. Februar 2011)

Eine andere Alternative wäre natürlich noch der Dopamin Rahmen? Fährt den wer? Bei ebay wird der, wie auch der Taxin, für 90-130mm Gabeln angegeben. Im Poison Shop dagengen mit 470mm Einbauhöhe (Taxin dagegen mit 469mm??)


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. Februar 2011)

wenn noch einer für denn curare rahmen die wippen schraub/achse braucht habe noch eine da ,die bessere version mit gewinde in der mitte nicht wie original nur aussen


----------



## sockeo97 (5. Februar 2011)

HALLo hat jemand nen poison curare rahmen übrig, wenn ja wäre das gut denn dann könnte ich mein bike hier posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Februar 2011)

300 neu incl. Dämpfer oder 200 ohne, sofern da ne passende Größe bei ist.

Gebraucht sieht man die Dinger irgendwie äußerst selten.


----------



## sockeo97 (5. Februar 2011)

danke für die info werds mir überlegen


----------



## trailjo (7. Februar 2011)

Büro-Screenshot


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Februar 2011)

Wenn noch wer nen Dämpfer fürs Curare sucht, HIER gibts grad den Swinger Air X4 für 99 zu kaufen. Aber schnell sein, scheinen nur zwei Einzelstücke zu sein!

Ich hab einen drin, und kann bisher nicht klagen. Null Wippen mit minimalem SPV-Druck und die ersten Ausfahrten fand ich vielversprechend.


----------



## Flex1981 (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo, bin seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines Poison Bike´s:

Es ist ein Arsen AM T 2011 mit SRAM X9 Komplett, Rock Shox Revelation RL 120-150, DT Swiss M210  und Avid Elixir 5.

Am Wochenende erst mal ganz in ruhe "Probe fahren"


----------



## trailjo (10. Februar 2011)

Dann mach gleich mal ein Foto, schließlich ist das hier eine Galerie!


----------



## Flex1981 (10. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich ist da ein Bild 

Also ich sehe es.....

Hoffe es klappt jetzt:


----------



## trailjo (10. Februar 2011)

Nice, schöne, stimmige Optik.  Jetzt mal schnell dreckig machen!

P.S.: Der Poplock-Hebel gehört noch 90° nach unten.


----------



## poison2008 (11. Februar 2011)

Schönes teil! für die ewigkeit gemacht,da siehste schön jeden fleck! 
was ist mit dem sattel ist er gerade oder täusche ich mich nur?Könnte ein bißchen nach hinten geneigt sein aber ansonsten astrein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (11. Februar 2011)

Ach bevor du los bretterst schön die bremsen einfachen nicht vergessen!


----------



## Flex1981 (13. Februar 2011)

An die Bremsen denke ich 

Mir ist aber mal gerade beim genauen untersuchen des Rades (bisher leider keine Zeit dazu) aufgefallen das am Lenker eine kleine Abschürfung der Beschriftung ist. Aber dann ist mir ebenfalls aufgefallen das doch eigentlich ein Controltech Riser Lenker verbaut sein soll, aber irgendwie steht da für mich FSA CarbonPro. 

Dabei handelt es sich um einen Carbon ummantelten 6066/T6 Aluminium Lenker der wohl 40g leichter ist.  

Ob sich da eine Reklamation lohnt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Februar 2011)

Flex1981 schrieb:


> An die Bremsen denke ich
> 
> Mir ist aber mal gerade beim genauen untersuchen des Rades (bisher leider keine Zeit dazu) aufgefallen das am Lenker eine kleine Abschürfung der Beschriftung ist. Aber dann ist mir ebenfalls aufgefallen das doch eigentlich ein Controltech Riser Lenker verbaut sein soll, aber irgendwie steht da für mich FSA CarbonPro.
> 
> ...



Wenn nur nen kleiner optischer Mangel ist der dich nicht weiter stört (denn da werden in nächste Zeit sicher mehr dazu kommen  ) würde ich sagen lohnt nicht. Denn wenn du es reklamierst hast im extremfall erstmal kein Bike. 
Sofern du dir nur sorgen machst dass du im Reklamationsfall nen Controlltechriser statt des Carbonteilchens wiederkriegst würde ich das vorab mit Poison klären, halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich dass das passiert. Es ist zumindest bekannt, dass die, wenn ihnen die aufgelisteten Teil ausgehen, auf höherwertigeres upgraden. Insofern müssen sie, soweit ich weiß, das gelieferte Teil nachbessern oder gleichwertig austauschen wenns berechtigt reklamiert wird.


----------



## trauntaler (13. Februar 2011)

@Flex1981: Schönes Curare!

@die anderen Curare-Fahrer: Es gab mal ein Bild von einer ausgesägten unteren Dämpferaufnahme, kennt das jemand? Ich glaube der hatte einen 200mm Dämpfer verbaut und deswegen die untere Bohrung "tiefer gesetzt".

Grüße


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Februar 2011)

trauntaler schrieb:


> @Flex1981: Schönes Curare!
> 
> @die anderen Curare-Fahrer: Es gab mal ein Bild von einer ausgesägten unteren Dämpferaufnahme, kennt das jemand? Ich glaube der hatte einen 200mm Dämpfer verbaut und deswegen die untere Bohrung "tiefer gesetzt".
> 
> Grüße



Das ist kein Curare, das ist ein Arsen. Beachte das Unterrohr. Das Oberrohr kommt vom Curare, das Unterrohr ist aber Rund nicht aus zwei Profilen geschweißt. Und die Wippe ist kürzer weils weniger Federweg hat. Aber ich bin da auch erstmal drauf reingefallen.


----------



## trailjo (13. Februar 2011)

Tja, es gibt tatsächlich noch andere Bikes von Poison! 
Es ist ein Arsen AM, das Arsen ist nochmal anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Februar 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Tja, es gibt tatsächlich noch andere Bikes von Poison!
> Es ist ein Arsen AM, das Arsen ist nochmal anders.



Stimmt, das Am hab ich unterschlagen. Man könnte es auch Cursen nennen. Arsen mit Curare Oberrohr


----------



## Felger (13. Februar 2011)

ah - hatte mich auch schon gewundert


----------



## poison2008 (14. Februar 2011)

@Flex1981

Und schon Probe gefahren?Bist denn zufrieden?Also mit dem ARSEN AM


----------



## Flex1981 (14. Februar 2011)

Bin bisher nur ein wenig über Asphalt gefahren. Dämpfer ist für das Gelände noch zu weich und die Pumpe ist noch nicht da. 

Aber bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden. Fährt sich gut. Ist allerdings mein erstes Fully und daher fehlen mir die Vergleiche. 

Beim Rahmen hätte ich aber auch ne Nummer kleiner nehmen können. Die Oberrohr länge ist gut, nur die Stange ist recht hoch. Habe mich bei 1.79m und 81 Schrittlänge für das 45er entschieden da alle 40er die ich Probe gefahren zu klein wahren. 
Einfahrbare Sattelstütze wird wohl dann doch eher die mit 100 oder sogar nur 75mm Hub da die Sattelstütze aktuell gerade mal 120mm draußen ist. 


Jetzt nur noch die Griffe wechseln (habe nicht darauf geachtet das Ergo-Griffe verbaut sind)
Wollte mir die ODI Ruffian zulegen:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ckOn-Griffe-mit-Klemmringen.html#var_34120040

oder die im Troy Lee Designs:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...igns-LockOn-Griffe-130mm-mit-Klemmringen.html

Tun die beiden sich was? Die Ruffian sind ja überragend bewertet worden. Und vorallem die Frage: WELCHE FARBE


----------



## poison2008 (14. Februar 2011)

Also in bin auch das arsen am in 50 gefahren bin ca 1,76 groß war eigentlich genau richtig wobei mann sich bei einem solchen bike eine nummer kleiner nehem 45 wie du es schon hast.Ich fahre zur zeit das phosphor mit gerade 5mm ferderweg wie du in 47er größe und fühlte mich auf dem arsem am trotz größerer variante wohler und sicherer als wie beim phosphor,wirst dich noch wundern wenn es soweit ist,macht fun!Nur mein rahmen war etwas leichter und zur der zeit ein schnäppchen gewesen bin ein bißchen gewichtsreduzierung orientiert.

Zu den griffen ich fahre selber die Odi ruffian lock on griffe kann dir die nur empfehlen bin äußerst zu frieden.Optik nach meinem geschmack die troylee weiß mit den roten verschlüssen die würden passen.


----------



## sepnetix (15. Februar 2011)

Hier mein Poison:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/1/4/2/7/_/original/IMG_0667.JPG


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Februar 2011)

Sieht sehr geil aus. Ist das nen Customlack von Poison, oder hast das woanders lacken lassen? Aber der Dämpfer hat mehr als 190mm Einbaulänge, oder? Die Winkel sehen sehr flach aus.


----------



## poison2008 (15. Februar 2011)

Leck mich fett das sieht ja mal nur geil aus! Das farbkonzept sieht gut aus und passt alles schön zusammen. Würde mich auch interissierren wo du den hast lackieren lassen??Lenker nicht zu breit?


----------



## mad_caddy (15. Februar 2011)

@sepnetix

Einer der schönstens Curare-Aufbauten, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe!

Lediglich der Flatbar ist imho zu viel, mit einem Low Rise Lenker wärs noch einen Tick besser.
(Dafür dann ohne Spacerturm)


----------



## Bad_Brain (15. Februar 2011)

Mmh ich weiß nicht is ein bisschen viel...wobei die Teile alle gut sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute 
Lackierung ist ein Absolutes Unikat mit einlackiertem Namen ( Seppi ) und wurde von meinem Bruder ( Lackierer Meister ) gemacht.
Dämpfer ist 200mm ABER mit Längerer Wipper 24,5 cm
und Freigabe für beides von Poison das ich 180mm Federgabeln fahren kann.
Lenker Breite ist Super aber Suche selbst was mit Rise z.B. Manitou Answer in Rot Eloxiert 

So ihr wollt sicher das gewicht wissen gel AUFGEPASST 14,7 Kg 

Zu den Part´s

Lackierung:
Absolutes Unikat

Gabel:
Marzocchi Bomber Rc CV 180mm von 2008 203mm Disc Only

Dämpfer:
Marzocchi TST R Coil 200mm Einbaulänge 

Felgen:
Sixpack Kamikaze Rot Eloxiert

Bremsen:
Avid Elixir 5  2011 Weiss

Bremsscheiben:
Vr/Hr 203mm Magura Ventidisc / Mitte Rot Eloxiert

Schaltung:
Sram X0 9 Fach / Sram X7 Trigger 9 Fach

Kurbel/Lager:
SLX HollowTec 2 / Tretlager gehäuse von SLX Innenlager Von HOPE 

Kurbelschraube:
Hope Rot Eloxiert

Satel:
San Marco Blaze Schwarz/Weiss

Reifen:
MAXXI´s ADVANTAGE 2,4 

Kettenführung/BashGuard:
E-thirteen Kettenführung mit E-thirteen Bashguard  

Nabe/Achse:
VR Nabe: NS Bikes Roller: 20mm Rot Eloxiert
HR Nabe: NS Bikes Coaster: 150mm Rot Eloxiert

Vorbau/Lenker:
Sixpack Driver Rot eloxiert 780mm 31,8/Truvativ Hussefelt Weiss 40mm 31,8

Rhamen:
Poison Curare 2010 Modell

Griffe:
FOME: Lizard Skins Folllow Me  

Ritzel:
Race Face Ritzel 36Zähne

Kasette: 
Sram XX 9fach 

Schrauben: 
zum grössten Teil aus Titan

Pedale:
Eastern Alu Pedals SB Rot Eloxiert

Steuersatz:
Tioga DH Intiegrierter Steuersatz


----------



## Bad_Brain (16. Februar 2011)

Das mit der längeren Wippe würde mich interessieren, wo haste die denn her? UNd wieviel FW hat der RAhmen jetzt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Februar 2011)

Wie passt eine 150er Nabe in den Curarehinterbau? Und mein 2010er hat auch keinen Integrierten Steuersatz.


----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

Die Wippe habe ich bei Poison in der Schweiz telefonisch bestellt fÃ¼r 100,- Sfr ergo 83,- â¬ .
Federweg ist jetzt:  Gabel 180mm DÃ¤mpfer: 200mm / 57mm hub Federt beides ( Front and Rear ) Synchron ein.


----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

Zur 150mm NS Nabe es sind 150mm x 10mm Schraubachse und wie du siehst passt sie Ohne Probleme rein.


----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)




----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

Habe noch keine Neueres Bild da die Canon in reparatur ist.


----------



## Bad_Brain (16. Februar 2011)

nochmal zur Wippe bzw. Dämpfer.

Die wippe is einfach en Stück länger, OK. Wie verändert sich denn das Übersetzungsverhältnis und der daraus resultierende Federweg? Stellt der Hinterbau jetzt 200mm FW zur verfügung oder sind die 200mm die Einbaulänge? Und wieviel höher kommt das Tretlager?


----------



## GT-IDriver (16. Februar 2011)

WOW, ein echt schönes Bike!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

Die Wippe ist einfach länger bzw. für 200mm (einbaulänge) gemacht. 
Höhen mäßig hat sich nicht viel Verändert 0,5cm höher als der Standart

Der Federweg hat wenn mich nicht alles Täuscht jetzt 156mm


----------



## Bad_Brain (16. Februar 2011)

Danke, jetzt hab ichs verstanden. Die Wippe bekommt man nur aus der Schweiz?


----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

war ein nicht genemikter Tipp von einem Poison Mitarbeiter 

Für Deutschland ist jetzt algemein für den Curare Rahmen die Freigabe drausen für 180mm Gabeln sie Verkaufen sie auch Selbst jetzt mit 180mm Gabeln


----------



## t.schneider (16. Februar 2011)

171mm federweg...


----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

Sicher ? ein 190mm 50mm Hub hat doch nur 140mm


----------



## Bad_Brain (16. Februar 2011)

ne 190/50mm ergibt 150mm FW, da das Übersetzungsverhältnis 3:1 beträgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Februar 2011)

Nö mit 190/50 hat das curare 150mm.
Wenn du die Kamera wieder hast würde mich nen Bild von der Nabe in Hinterbau interessieren. Weil normal is dass Ding ja für 135er Naben gedacht.


----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

also sind dann 200mm/57mm hub ? habs nicht so mit dem Umrechnen


----------



## t.schneider (16. Februar 2011)

3*57mm Hub=171mm federweg


----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

Hab  nur das gerade zu Verfügung


----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

Na dann nach dem habe ich 171mm Federweg


----------



## GT-IDriver (16. Februar 2011)

57mm hub mal 3 ergibt 171mm Federweg


----------



## GT-IDriver (16. Februar 2011)

sorry war zuspät!


----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

Trotzdem Danke wusste es vorher nicht


----------



## Totoxl (16. Februar 2011)

sepnetix schrieb:


>


Sorry Seppi,
bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, Das ist ein echt schickes Rad, aber ein paar deine Angaben hauen einfach so nicht hin.
In deinem Bike ist 
kein Integrierter Steuersatz
keine 150x10 Nabe, auf jeden Fall nicht so ohne Probleme, evtl. eine 135x10
keine Sonder Wippen verbaut, sehen aus wie die Standard 2010 Wippen 
das würde auch erklären warum dein Tretlager so hoch ist.

Alle Aussagen beziehen sich auf den zitierte Bild.

Ganz Wichtig, ich mein es nicht böse, ein paar Dinge passen halt so nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Februar 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Sorry Seppi,
> bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, Das ist ein echt schickes Rad, aber ein paar deine Angaben hauen einfach so nicht hin.
> In deinem Bike ist
> kein Integrierter Steuersatz
> ...



Bei der Nabe hab ich grad aus Neugier mal gestöbert, die hat ne 135x10er Achse, deshalb passts auch Problemlos da rein.
Und bei der Wippe bin ich deiner Meinung, die steht irgendwie zu steil als dass sie ne Sonderanfertigung sein könnte. Ich such grad nach Bildern von Loki, der hatte mal nen 200er Dämpfer probiert, allerdings mit der alten Wippe die noch drei Bohrungen hatte. Wenn ich was finde editier ichs zum Vergleich mal rein.

Aber schick isses trotzdem, und wenn sichs noch halbwegs anständig fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (16. Februar 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> sehen aus wie die Standard 2010 Wippen
> das würde auch erklären warum dein Tretlager so hoch ist.



Schaut schon sehr "stelzig" aus.

Dämpferaufnahme kann man auch für 200mm Dämpfer "umbauen":






Grüße


----------



## sepnetix (16. Februar 2011)

Zur achse sorry leute habe ein Umbaukit noch dabei von Sixpack auf 150mm und es Steht auch nur NS 150mm auf dem Karton der Achse drauf es ist eine 135 er drin tut mir leid hab falsch geschaut aber zur wippe die ist 24,5 lang und kommt aus der Schweiz da muss ich euch entäuschen die gibt es wirklich zum steuersatz die Lager sind intigriert und können im notfall nicht einmal getauscht werden ist aber auch ein Schweitzer produkt " Wer häts Erfunde"


----------



## trauntaler (16. Februar 2011)

"Spezialwippe" aus dem Astro-Programm? *g*

Egal, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sich ein derart hohes Tretlager angenehm fahren lässt.


----------



## sepnetix (17. Februar 2011)

Das Bike läuft einfach nur Top und komm damit super klar


----------



## sepnetix (17. Februar 2011)

trauntaler  zum Bild :Warum Sägt man(n) an einem Rahmen rum ? net Böse gemein


----------



## poison2008 (17. Februar 2011)

hey versucht ihr alle durch einne längeren dämpfer einbaumaß den ferderweg zuerhöhen????


----------



## sepnetix (17. Februar 2011)

Denke das macht keiner wäre auch dumm oder ? denn es gibt auch Dämpfer mit 190mm 57mm hub


----------



## t.schneider (17. Februar 2011)

Zum Thema : nach einigen Dämpferversuchen habe ich jetzt einen viel versprechenden Kandidaten verbaut : einen 5th Element coil. Dieser ist beinahe baugleich mit dem manitou swinger 6way. Ich habe das teil hier im bikemarkt in schlechtem zustand gekauft und überarbeitet: neue Dichtungen/abstreifer/Buchsen und 2,5er öl. Das wichtigste: das spv Ventil gegen einen shim-stack getauscht, sehr aufwendig da ich mehrfach probieren musste bis es passte. Habe die letzten tage viel gefahren und bin bis jetzt überzeugte
. Gruß


----------



## sepnetix (17. Februar 2011)

Na dann super sache  bin mit meinem TST R Coil auch sehr zufrieden habe schon Fox , Rock Shox , DNM , Manitou Probiert und bin am Schluß bei MZ gelandet und Überzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Februar 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich such grad nach Bildern von Loki, der hatte mal nen 200er Dämpfer probiert, allerdings mit der alten Wippe die noch drei Bohrungen hatte. Wenn ich was finde editier ichs zum Vergleich mal rein.



sach mir doch einfach bescheid...

zum rahmen: ist die kleinste variante (410mm sitzrohr)





wippen/dämpferbereich in nahaufnahme
am rahmen unten musste ich lack entfernen da der dämpfer anlag.





durch den niedrigen rahmen wurde es oben sehr eng:





ich hatte kurzzeitig anfangs aufgründ eines lieferproblems einen arsen hauptrahmen, angeblich war der mit dem neueren curare baugleich. allerding brachte ich einen 190er dämpfer nur auf der vorderen bohrung der wippe hinein.

hat sich aber eh erledigt, der rahmen bzw aufbau ist einem schwinn straight8 nebst monster-t gewichen. 

edit: wo ich hier lese "190/57 dämpfer": es wurde bei dem niedrigen rahmen mit der umlenkwippe und dem sattelschnellspanner schon kritisch. denke das wird ohne weiteres nicht passen. da finde ich die idee, die untere dämpferaufnahme zu kürzen sinniger.


----------



## sepnetix (17. Februar 2011)

Ganz schön eng he


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Februar 2011)

da war weniger als 5mm luft...


----------



## sepnetix (17. Februar 2011)

Wieviel mm hatte der Dämpfer?


----------



## trauntaler (17. Februar 2011)

sepnetix schrieb:


> trauntaler zum Bild :Warum Sägt man(n) an einem Rahmen rum ? net Böse gemein


...


poison2008 schrieb:


> hey versucht ihr alle durch einne längeren dämpfer einbaumaß den ferderweg zuerhöhen????


...


sepnetix schrieb:


> Das Bike läuft einfach nur Top und komm damit super klar



Hab das schon mal gesehen, derjenige der das gemacht hat wollte einen 200mm Dämpfer verbauen ohne das die Geometrie "versaut" ist. Ich möchte den originalen 190/50mm Dämpfer weiter fahren aber ein niedrigeres bzw. normales Tretlager haben. Die Dämpferaufnahme ist jetzt 14mm tiefer und so habe ich eine Tretlagerhöhe von 353mm. Gefahren bin ich das Bike noch nicht, aber "im Stand" fühlt es sich gut an. Auch der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel könnte gut zu meinem Einsatzbereich passen. 
Nachteil ist das so die Garantie weg ist und der Hinterbau kann auf dem letzten Millimeter vom Dämpferhub das Sitzrohr berühren.



sepnetix schrieb:


> denn es gibt auch Dämpfer mit 190mm 57mm hub



Ändert aber nichts an dem (m.M.n.) zu hohen Tretlager. Ich denke auch das die von dir verbaute Wippe nicht für 200mm Dämpfer ist, ich vermute die holt nur mehr Federweg durch einen längeren hinteren Hebel aus dem Rahmen. Hast du mal die Tretlagerhöhe gemessen?

Grüße


----------



## sepnetix (17. Februar 2011)

370mm vom Boden bis zum Trettlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepnetix (17. Februar 2011)

Aber bedenke ich habe die Maxxi´s Advantage drauf 56/58 559 35 - 65 PSI die Schlappen sind recht hoch.


----------



## Bad_Brain (17. Februar 2011)

Wow da kannste ja aufrecht drunter durchgehen


----------



## trauntaler (17. Februar 2011)

sepnetix schrieb:


> 370mm vom Boden bis zum Trettlager



Bis Mitte Tretlager?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Februar 2011)

sepnetix schrieb:


> Wieviel mm hatte der Dämpfer?



war/ist ein 200/50er swinger



sepnetix schrieb:


> 370mm vom Boden bis zum Trettlager





Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Wow da kannste ja aufrecht drunter durchgehen



 an meinem downhiller ist das mein wunschmaß... da eier ich bei 390-400mm rum.


----------



## Totoxl (17. Februar 2011)

Hatte bei meinem auch die untere Dämpfer Aufnahme geändert damit das Lager runter kommt, der 200mm Dämpfer ordentlich passt. Welcher Dämpfer hat den 190x57mm???


----------



## sepnetix (18. Februar 2011)

Hi Toto 
hier ein Link :
http://www.pedalantrieb.de/fahrrad-teile.php?TID=339&source=googleps

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Totoxl (18. Februar 2011)

Ich lasse mich ja gerne eines besseren belehren, den kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## sepnetix (18. Februar 2011)

Den hatte ich und habe Ihn Geschrottet


----------



## Bad_Brain (18. Februar 2011)

Hattest du mit dem Fox-Dämpfer dann schon die längere Wippe verbaut oder ging das mit der alten Wippe auch, ohne dass da was am Sattelrohr striff?


----------



## sepnetix (18. Februar 2011)

Mit der Alten Wippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (3. März 2011)

SOooo Poison-Freunde !!! 

Gehöre jetzt auch zum Club und wollt man mein POISON Arsen AM vorstellen! 

*Rahmen: *POISON Arsen AM (125mm)      
*Gabel: *Rock Shox Revelation RL (110-150mm)
*Dämpfer: *DT Swiss XM180 (190mm)
*Vorbau: *FSA OS 99 (6°, 110mm)
*Lenker: *FSA K-Force Riser Carbon
*Sattelstütze: *FSA K-Force Carbon
*Bremse: *Avid Elixir CR
*Schaltwerk: *SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer: *SRAM X.0
*Schalthebel: *SRAM X.0
*Kette: *SRAM X.0
*Kassette: *SRAM X.0
*Innenlager: *SRAM X.0
*Kurbel: *SRAM X.0 Carbon
*Laufradsatz: *Mavic Crosstrail
*Reifen: *Continental X-King 2.2
*Pedale:* ECHO TR CNC (Geheimtipp bzgl. Gewicht/Preis    )

*Gewicht: *12,90 kg (selbst gewogen)

...ergänzt wird das Ganze noch durch einen Remote für den Dämpfer, den ich schon im Keller liegen hab. 

Tja, Gewicht wundert mich ein wenig, da es auf der Seite mit Standard-Konfiguration 11,60 kg wiegen soll, und ich noch an paar Stellen getuned habe. Und die Pedale mit Ihren 329gr. werden auch nicht dran schuld sein. ^^ 

Aber egal! Erster Ausflug war vielversprechend. Ich habe lieber einen stabilen Rahmen, anstatt eine CANYON-Blechbüchse!


----------



## Flex1981 (3. März 2011)

Nettes Bike. 

Die Felgen finde ich Hammer. Hätte ich mir auch bestellen sollen. Aber bei 360 Aufpreis 

Finde nur das das Dekor fehlt. So ein Komplett schwarzer Rahmen sieht nackt aus.


----------



## kamo-i (3. März 2011)

Kommt alles noch. Nur halt Custom. Lass mir was plotten...  

Genauso wird Ã¼ber den NÃCHSTEN Winter der ganze Hobel auseinandergebaut und selbst eloxiert was das Zeug hÃ¤lt! 



Flex1981 schrieb:


> Nettes Bike.
> 
> Die Felgen finde ich Hammer. HÃ¤tte ich mir auch bestellen sollen. Aber bei 360â¬ Aufpreis
> 
> Finde nur das das Dekor fehlt. So ein Komplett schwarzer Rahmen sieht nackt aus.


----------



## Lordseafox (5. März 2011)

_Hier mal mein curare , auf Freeride gepimt !!_


----------



## kamo-i (5. März 2011)

Lordseafox schrieb:


> _Hier mal mein curare , auf Freeride gepimt !!_



goil!


----------



## benn9411 (5. März 2011)

tu dir selber nen gefallen und mach nen anderen dämpfer rein, der bar ist in meinen augen eine katastrophe !


----------



## Lordseafox (5. März 2011)

benn9411 schrieb:


> tu dir selber nen gefallen und mach nen anderen dämpfer rein, der bar ist in meinen augen eine katastrophe !




Hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht, von der Einstellbarkeit her geht der überhaupt nicht.  Welche besseren Alternativen gibt es sonst so, für nen neuen Dämpfer??
Genauso soll wenn auch nich ne neue Dämpferschwinge (wie in den neuen Curares) dran. 
Weiß nicht, wie es bei anderen Bikes ist, mit dieser Schwinge scheint der Hinterbau eher nicht ganz so steif zu sein..


----------



## Lordseafox (5. März 2011)

Geiles Geschoss!! =D


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. März 2011)

lass die alt wippe drin,ich hatte nen x-fusion coil dämpfer der wahr super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. März 2011)

Bei www.bergab.de gibts immernoch zwei Swinger Air X4 für jeweils nen hunderter. Ich hab einen im Curare drin und bin bisher recht zufrieden. 
Die Farbe ist mal interessant, mal nicht schwarz oder weiß ohne Decals.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. März 2011)

du hast glaube ich das falsche bergab http://berg-ab.de/


----------



## Lordseafox (5. März 2011)

Okay super!! ist der Swinger mit Lock-out  Funktion?


----------



## Felger (5. März 2011)

hab den SwingerX4 jetzt auch da - bin schon gespannt


----------



## Lordseafox (5. März 2011)

Hier noch mal mit RS Domain. Die musste der Bomber 66 weichen.


----------



## poison2008 (5. März 2011)

@kamo-i

wundere dich nicht über das gewicht,bei poison bekommst du die 11.6 kilo mit einer sonderausstattung gezeigt und das auch 11.6 ohne pedale
deins 12,9 mit pedal?? ziehe 400gr.ab bist bei 12.5
dann die frm 388 mit conti speed king die da gezeigt werden im vergleich zu den crosstrail und x-king die du hast, lass es mal ca.500gr.sein bist schon bei 12.0 kilo!
ja lieber so als die blechbüchsen von canyon!!!ich sprich aus erfahrung!
leicht?! leichter am ar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (6. März 2011)

poison2008 schrieb:


> @kamo-i
> 
> wundere dich nicht über das gewicht,bei poison bekommst du die 11.6 kilo mit einer sonderausstattung gezeigt und das auch 11.6 ohne pedale
> deins 12,9 mit pedal?? ziehe 400gr.ab bist bei 12.5
> ...



...nungut, da hast nicht unrecht. Danke!   Ist auf jeden ein geiler Hobel. Vor allem für den Preis! Vor allem Shimano-frei. =)


----------



## vector (8. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist mein Phosphor. Ganz ohne Glitzer und Glamour, mit 14,5 kg auch alles andere als leicht, aber das Wichtigste ist - es macht richtig Spaß!





Gruß,
Vector


----------



## trailjo (8. März 2011)

Ahh, sehr schön! Es gibt sie noch, die Phosphorfahrer.

Sieht gut aus die Kiste. Der Monarch wäre auch meine Wahl gewesen, wenn nicht schon ein Radium dringehangen hätte. Welche Plattform-Tunestufe hat deiner?


----------



## vector (9. März 2011)

Der Radium RL war auch bei meinem Rahmenset dabei. Der hat mir aber gar nicht gefallen. Bei mehr als 10% Sag fühlte sich das Rad wie ein Schaukelstuhl an. Der Vorteil war allerdings das z.B. kleine Wurzeln gut weggebügelt wurden. Der Monarch in Tune B fühlt sich deutlich straffer an. Selbst ohne Plattform wippt da fast nichts, wobei ich trotzdem den Federweg voll ausnutze. Vielleicht würde sogar ein Tune A, der etwas weniger Druckstufe hat, funktionieren.

Gruß,
Vector


----------



## trailjo (9. März 2011)

vector schrieb:


> Bei mehr als 10% Sag fühlte sich das Rad wie ein Schaukelstuhl an.


Genauso geht es mir mit dem Radium. Mit 100mm Federweg hinten war es okay, aber in der 120er Stellung wippt die Kiste bei vernünftigem Sag stark und knallt auch schnell durch den Federweg.
Mal schauen wann das Budget einen Monarchen hergibt. 
Eine Alternative wäre, den Radium zu tunen: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=192653 Aber da muss ich mich noch reinfuxen.


----------



## Lordseafox (26. März 2011)

jetzt hab ich mir den neuen manitou-dämpfer geholt und jetzt hat mein curare rahmen zu wenig platz für den ausgleichsbehälter... der stößt beim vollen einfedern unten an das unterrohr an. 
was kann ich da nur machen, oder welche dämfer könnt ihr für freeride noch so empfehlen? stahlfeder oder Luft ?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. März 2011)

Welcher Dämpfer? Der Swinger Air X4? Und wenn du den AGB nach oben baust? Dann sollte das eigentlich passen. Was hast du den für ne Rahmengröße? bei meinem L ist es knapp, aber passt.


----------



## GT-IDriver (26. März 2011)

also ich hab in meinem "L" Curare nen 190er Fox Vanilla RC, und ich finde er macht ne sehr gute arbeit dahinten. Kann ich aufjedenfall nur empfehlen...


----------



## Lordseafox (26. März 2011)

hab noch günstig nen neuen metel 200mm erstanden. mein rahmen ist 40cm , glaube M oder so. das problem ist die untere dämpferaufnahme,die ist dichter am unterrohr angebracht. das könnt ihr auch auf meinen bildern sehen. die neueren oder größeren rahmen haben eine verlängerte aufnahme dran. wenn ich den dämpfer anderstherum einbaue, dann schlägt der ausgleichsbehälter auch beim einfedern unten ans rohr.. da muss dann wohl doch ein komplett anderer rein, oder der RS-Bar. glaube der manitou swinger geht dann da auch nicht rein


----------



## Lordseafox (26. März 2011)

Lordseafox schrieb:


> _Hier mal mein curare , auf Freeride gepimt !!_



Hier kann man das Problem der unteren Dämpferaufnahme vielleicht ganz gut erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragonion (29. März 2011)

Bei dem Lilanen Curare denk Ich immer an eine Tafel Milka mit 100% Alpenmilch Füllung 
Sowas aber auch von Affinität.


----------



## Lordseafox (29. März 2011)

Fehlt nur noch der weiße Milkaaufkleber und fertig! Habe an den gedanken gespielt, aber vesaut aber einiges, glaub ich.


----------



## trauntaler (31. März 2011)

Lordseafox schrieb:


> Hier kann man das Problem der unteren Dämpferaufnahme vielleicht ganz gut erkennen.



Haben das alle alten* Curarre so? (*alte, kanteige Wippe)


----------



## GT-IDriver (6. April 2011)

So, seit ca 5 Wochen ist mein Winterprojekt nun fertig und hat auch schon ein paar Touren im Pfälzer Wald hinter sich. Nächste Woche geht es zum ersten mal in nen Bikepark und zwar nach Osternohe. Bisherbin ich absolut begeistert und zufrieden mit dem Bike, nur die hintere Bremse werde ich noch auf 203 umrüsten. 

Die Komponenten sind folgende:


Rahmen:                    Poison Curare Rh 50 Schwarz 150mm         
Gabel:                     Rock Shox Domain 302 160mm 1 1/8"         
Dämpfer:                   Fox Vanilla RC 190mm                   
Lenker:                    Spank Royala                             
Vorbau:                    Spank Royala                             
Steuersatz:                FSA The Pig DH Pro                    
Sattelstütze:              Brave Airbase                              
Sattelklemme               NG Comp 34,9                        
Bremse:                    Grimeca System 12  203/180        
Kurbel:                    RaceFace Evolve DH             
Innenlager:                RaceFace X-Type 68/73         
Kettenblätter:             Truvativ 36z Lk 104             
                               Crux 24z Lk 64                           
Bashguard:                 shimano Saint 
Kettenblattschrauben:      Token Gold                          
Pedale:                    Nc-17 Std 2 Pro                          
Laufräder:                 Sun Singletrack/Novatec/CMP/2,3 Sapin
Kette:                     Sram pc971                           
Schaltwerk:                Sram X5                                   
Schalthebel:               Sram X9                               
Umwerfer:                  Sram X7                               
Kasette:                   Sram pg970                         
Reifen:                    Maxxis Minion
Sallel: Selle Italia Flite Fluide


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. April 2011)

Was wiegt das Ding? Doch sicher 16kg oder?


----------



## GT-IDriver (6. April 2011)

16,8kg, wobei stabilität vor gewicht.


----------



## Phmnix (7. April 2011)

Ich denke ich werde auch mal dem Club beitreten. 

Habe mir ein Poison Aceton bestellt. Bin schon sehr gespannt, wann es ankommt!

Bilder werden natürlich nachgereicht


----------



## Athmer (10. April 2011)

nun sogar mit dirtjumper-1/09 in grau


----------



## Reichling-Racer (10. April 2011)

So dann will ich hier mal mein neues Unikat auch mal presentieren. Der Rahmen hat ein Gewicht von 1251g ist allerdings auch trots Carbon für Fahrer bis 130kg ausgelegt (im Wettkapfeinsatz versteht sich, so wie man es von Poison kennt) Der LRS liegt bei 1367g und ist einfach genial steif und schnell. Das komplett Rad liegt bei 8,89kg trots dem schweren X-King wird noch runtergefahren und gegen was leichters getauscht. Da ich übern winter zugenommen habe (58kg) habe ich auf robuste Komponenten wert gelegt die trots allem noch leicht sind. Hier mal eine Auflistung. Siehe auch http://www.reichling-racer.de/Mein-Material.htm

Rahmen:           Graphen (1251 Gramm)
Größe:              17"
Modelljahr:        2011
Federgabel:       Magura Durin 100 SL
Bremse:            Magura Marta
                               Kurbel:             Sram XX
Lager:              Sram XX
Kette:              Sram XX
Kassette:          Sram X.9
Schaltwerk:       Sram XX
Schalhebel:       Sram XX Shifter
Umwerfer:         Sram XX
Felge:              FRM 333
Narbe:              Novatec
Speichen:         DT Revolution
 Reifen VR:                     Continental X-King 2,2"
Reifen HR:         MAXXIS Crossmark 2,1" 
Vorbau:            Thomson ELITE 31,8 x 100mm
Sattelstütze:     Thomson ELITE 31,6 x 367 mm
                               Lenker:             Syntace Duraflight Carbon 8° Köpfung 630mm Breite
Schlathülle:                   Shimano
Pedale:                         Crank Brothers Egg Beater SL
Griffe:               Ergon GX 2 Team Edition
 Sattel:              Selle Italia SLR XP Team Edition
*
Gewicht             8,89 KG                


* 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Weitere Bilder folgen nach münsingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkelziffer (23. April 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/881113

mein gerät grade neu aufgebaut da es mir vorher geklaut wurde


----------



## Kalaschnikov (24. April 2011)

...gt-idriver schönes bike hast du da leider verstehen es nicht viele mit farben und zueinander passenden teilen, räder aufzubauen.

sobald mein cc/marathon fürs voralpine gelände fertig ist wirds auch  gepostet, bin schon voller vorfreude aufs fertige arsen gespannt.


----------



## xbishopx (25. April 2011)

v.l.n.r.:n zyankali xn 2007, zyankali xn 2010

zyankali '07er tuned: SID, Elixir CR, Easton Carbon Parts, Acros Griffe, Conti MountainKing Supersonic
zyankali '10er tuned: wellgo mg Pedals, Ritchey Carbon Lenker


----------



## Aragonion (26. April 2011)

1250g ?? Auf der HP stehn nur 1000g rum.
Das ist keine Messtoleranz mehr, würd Ich nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (26. April 2011)

Oh ja, sehe ich auch gerade das da noch 1000g steht (Ich habe auch schon eine Mail an die verantwortliche Stelle gesendet) wird dann denke ich morgen noch geändert. Der Prototyp hatte ca.1000g allerdings hatten wir uns dann doch für die Verstärkungen entschieden die dann die angesprochenen 130 kg ermöglichen. Alleine eine Verstärkung an der Kettenstrebe drückt schon mit 80g auf die Wage, ist aber besser als ein Bruch an der Stelle. Der Bashgard liegt bei meines wissens 12g und der Rest ist die Verstärkung am Unterrohr und Lack. Jetzt wo ich den Rahmen nun schon ein bischen Fahre kann ich nur sagen war die richtige Entscheidung...Vortrieb pur.


----------



## Aragonion (27. April 2011)

Ist aber nicht mehr die Hammer Differenz zu meinen 1400g rum vom E605 Rahmen jetzt letzendlich ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbishopx (27. April 2011)

mit 1200g, bei 17" wohlgemerkt, ist man der konkurrenz nicht mal mehr dicht auf den fersen...


----------



## Reichling-Racer (27. April 2011)

vom gewicht vieleicht nicht, aber komm mal nach mayen und fahr den renner mal nur ein paar meter dann weist du wovon ich rede 

die geometrie tut ja auch noch ihr teil dazu und wie gesagt steif ohne ende.

P.s. Die gewichte von anderen Herstellern stimmen auch nicht immer


----------



## xbishopx (28. April 2011)

jaja,das bestreitet auch kener,fahre ja selbst ein poison und bin sehr zufrieden. 
mir gings jetzt nur generell ums gewicht

und 1000â¬ sind schon ne menge fÃ¼r nen rahmen. da erwartet man halt auch wenig kilo auf den rippen!


----------



## Reichling-Racer (28. April 2011)

an alle Poison-Bike fans...

Es gibt news... 

Also ich habe heute nochmal mit mehreren Leuten gesprochen wegen der Gewichtsangaben. Also Poison hat halt ein Problem, da wir alle Rahmen auf Kundenwunsch lackieren hat der gleiche Rahmen wegen verschiedenen Designs schon fast Schwankungen von ein paar Hundert gramm. Jetzt kam folgende Idee, da wir unmöglich für jede farbe das Gewicht angeben können, dass wir in Zukunft die Rahmengewichte roh angeben und ein ca. Gewicht in mitlerer Rahmengröße für die verschiedenen Lackierungen. So kann jeder Kunde ein ungefähres gewicht des zukünftigen Unikats errechnen. Ich denke das ist wirklich die beste Lösung. Ich weis von einem anderen großen Hersteller z.B. das der bei den Alu Rahmen immer nur das gewicht von den Anolesierten Rädern angiebt, was zwar eine sehr genaue Angabe ist und in der regel auf ein paar gramm genau passt, allerdings werden so die kunden die einen Lackierten rahmen kaufen total veräppelt. (ein lackierter Rahmen ist gegenüber einen anolesierten fast 200gramm schwerer) Ich habe auch gefragt ob man nicht ggf. ein gewicht garantieren könnte, allerdings ist das aufgrund natürlicher Schwankungen +- 5% der zulieferer nicht möglich bei reifen sogar teilweise bis zu 10% schwankungen was im ungünstigsten fall bei einem 10kg rad ca. 500g ausmacht. So wie findet ihr das ? Da merkt man doch mal wieder das Poison versucht immer mit den Kunden zu arbeiten


----------



## zoomer (28. April 2011)

Aber grade an deinem Rahmen sind doch nur Decals dran. Was wiegt dann erst
einer der Teillackierten


----------



## trailjo (28. April 2011)

Ich war gerade mal auf der Poison-Seite wegen der Gewichtsangaben und habe mir das Arsen Xi angeschaut: 11,9kg!
Ich habe ein sehr ähnliches Bike aufgebaut (gleicher Rahmen, auch Deore Ausstattung, vergleichbarer LRS aber ca. 500g leichtere RS Reba), das mit Pedalen 13,5 kg auf die Waage bringt. Da frage ich mich, wie Poison das geschafft hat? 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass über die Komponenten 1,5 kg einzusparen sind.


----------



## xbishopx (29. April 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber grade an deinem Rahmen sind doch nur Decals dran.



ist der rahmen nicht schwarz lackiert? sonst würde er ja, je nachdem entweder gitterförmig oder halt "UD" aussehen


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (29. April 2011)

finde die räder auf der seite super einmal querbeet poison


----------



## AWESOME_SCHWING (5. Mai 2011)

Hi ich suche einen Poison Furan Rahmen von 08
Zustand technisch i.O. Farbe und Zustand der Lacks ist eigentlich egal.
Bitte alles anbieten, per Post oder PN bitte mit
Bildern und was ihr dafür haben wollt.

Danke


----------



## ArcaExitium (6. Mai 2011)

_*hier mein projekt
muss noch viel gemacht werden aber es steht erstmal ^^*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RAINMAN (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

sorry das ich das hier reinposte hab aber kein anderen Thread gefunden und Ihr seid eher mit dem "Gift" vertraut 

So meine frage: was haltet Ihr von dem Poison Arsen AMX Carbon Rahmen ?
würdet Ihr das dem Fatmodul ANT bevorzugen ?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## AWESOME_SCHWING (13. Mai 2011)

Ich suche immer noch einen Furan Rahmen Baujahr 07-09. 
Farbe und Lackzustand egal, keine Risse, Dellen oder Beulen.
Technisch soll der Rahmen in Ordnung sein.


----------



## PoisonDH (15. Mai 2011)

hier mein Poison DH Epo t+ 2010 Modell

Fahre das ca. 7 Monate und bin bis jetzt mit demn Bike zufrieden.


----------



## Poison.Martin (15. Mai 2011)

RAINMAN schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> sorry das ich das hier reinposte hab aber kein anderen Thread gefunden und Ihr seid eher mit dem "Gift" vertraut
> 
> ...



Hallo RAINMAN,

ich fahre das Arsen AMX seit Herbst 2010.

Ausstattung:


Arsen AMX in RH 47 mit 150 mm Federweg (aktuelles Modell), Carbon-Rahmen
Antrieb und Schaltung: Mix aus SRAM X.9 und SRAM X.O (für AM sehr gut)
Dämpfer: Manitou Radium RL (OK, möchte ich aber trotzdem tauschen)
Gabel: Suntour Epicon XC-TAD 100-140 mm, Steckachse und Federwegverstellung vom Lenker aus (sehr gut, aber ich liebäugele mit der neuen Magura Thor)
Bremsen: Hayes Ryde (Schrott, werden getauscht. Ich schaue mir gerade die Magura MT-Serie an.)
Laufräder: Novatec Disc Naben, DT Competition Speichen, Sun Singletrack Felgen, Michelin Latex Schläuche AV und Michelin WildGrip'R in 2,1" (stabil, möchte aber leichtere Felgen)
Sattelstütze: KS i950R, 125 mm Hub mit Remote (perfektes Spielzeug für AM/Enduro)
Vorbau & Lenker: Controltech Alu (OK, werden aber gegen Leichteres getauscht)
Griffe und Sattel: Velo (Schraubgriffe) (OK, werden aber gegen Leichteres getauscht)
Fahrfertiges Gewicht in Ausstattung wie oben: 12,2 kg

Mehr Bike brauche ich nicht. (Mal abgesehen von meinen Tuningwünschen.)

Zu FATMODUL kann ich leider gar nichts sagen.


----------



## Phmnix (15. Mai 2011)

Das erste Aceton, was ausgeliefert wurde. 
Ich fühle mich pudelwohl.

Ausstattung: Sram X0

Den rest solltet ihr selber erkennen können.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Mai 2011)

boahh du bist grooooooossssss


----------



## trailjo (16. Mai 2011)

Huh, das hat ja stuntzi-Format.
Übrigens, diese Spoiler sind diese Saison von der UCI verboten!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2011)

Hast du das mit den Spacern so bestellt, oder war da bei Poison nur wer zu faul den Gabelschaft zu kürzen?
Bei dem was der Schaft übersteht muss man ja schon fast Angst vor Knickung haben


----------



## Phmnix (16. Mai 2011)

hey trailjo, was meinst du mit diese spoiler?

hi animalmother, nein, poison war nicht zu faul. Ich in leider zu groß, für weniger. Da ich auch gerne Mtb-Toure fahre, wollte ich ungern ein negativen Neigungswinkel, des Körpers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2011)

Dann probier mal mit kürzeren Vorbauten rum, der den du da drauf hast ist ja Ellenlang. Ich fahr mit 1,90m ein Curare in L (50cm Sitzrohr) und habe auch eine recht ordentliche Sattelhöhe. Mit einem 660er Lenker und 90er Vorbau hatte ich 3cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Ich habe jetzt auch 70mm Vorbau mit 710er Lenker umgestellt und 2cm Spacer noch oben verfrachtet. Bisher hatte ich so keine Probleme, fühlt sich gut an. Wenn ich nächste Woche im Schwarzwald auch keine Probleme habe kommen die 2cm vom Gabelschaft ab.


----------



## andré_himself (17. Mai 2011)

Hi.
Jemand noch ein altes 03er oder 04er Poison Curare im Keller liegen?
Suche defekten Curare Rahmen!


----------



## John Oswald (17. Mai 2011)

RAINMAN schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> sorry das ich das hier reinposte hab aber kein anderen Thread gefunden und Ihr seid eher mit dem "Gift" vertraut
> 
> ...



zu spät für eine antwort?
falls nein: ja, ich würde den fatmodul bevorzugen. ich fahre den poison-rahmen unter anderem label selber. er ist ja auch von maxx usw. erhältlich. vorher hatte ich u.a. mehrere räder von bionicon gefahren. immer so um die 150mm federweg. die bionicons waren im harten gelände dem poison rahmen um welten überlegen. selbst meinen wheeler-rahmen mit 120mm habe ich im groben geläuf lieber gefahren als den poison. 

bergauf wippt der rahmen und etwas pedalrückschlag ist auch spürbar. unbedingt plattformdämpfer wählen!!!!

was bleibt ist die geile carbon-optik - und das gewicht. ich hab mir grad die 999er cassette bestellt und mein bike damit auf etwa 10,7kg runter. trotz 200er scheiben, 150er revelation, 2,25er nobbynic/racingralph kombi und inkl. pedale, fl-halter usw.

ach ja, die verarbeitung ist sehr gut, allerdings muss man neuralgische punkte selber mit klebefolie schützen. ab werk ist da gar nix. bei mir hat der rahmen schon etliche stürze überlebt und schaut immer noch aus wie neu.


----------



## andré_himself (19. Mai 2011)

Habe heute mein Curare geschweisst! Die untere Schwinge hats mal etwas härter erwischt!  

Bilder >>>


----------



## pfohlenrolle (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Auch wenn ich in der Galerie mangels eigenem Poison-Bike kein Bild posten kann, hätte ich an die Gemeinde mal eine Frage bezüglich der Rahmengröße, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir einen Curare-Rahmen zuzulegen:

Ich bin 1,86m groß und fahre bevorzugt zügig bergab, auf dem Weg ins Tal darf/sollte sich der ein oder andere kleine Sprung oder auch mal ein (max. 1,50m) Drop befinden. Bergauf fahre ich gerne mit Druck auf dem Pedal und 500hm am Stück sollten auf meinem Rad ohne anschließende Einweisung in die örtliche Orthopädie gut machbar sein 

Ich denke auf mich trifft die Bezeichnung "Enduro" so ziemlich genau zu (welch ein Glück dass die Bikeindustrie uns 27842 Kategorien "geschenkt" hat). Ich bin viel im Siebengebirge und in Koblenz auf Fischerpfad und Co. unterwegs, wer die Gebiete kennt, weiß, dass es da etwas ruppiger zugehen kann. 
Bisher bin ich ein Canyon Nerve ESX in L gefahren. Auf dem Rad habe ich mich sehr wohl gefühlt. Das Curare ist insgesamt etwas kompakter gebaut.
Würdet ihr mir einen Rahmen in RH 50cm oder 45cm empfehlen? Hat einer ähnliche Maße oder fahrerische Vorlieben und kann mir etwas empfehlen?

Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus
Christian


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Mai 2011)

Hmm, ich fahr mit 1,90m und 93cm Schritlänge das Curare in L. viel kleiner dürfte es nicht sein, ich muss jetzt schon eine 400er Stütze fahren und fast bis Anschlag rausziehen. Meine Kindshock ist Bergauf schon übers Limit rausgezogen. 
Von daher denke ich dass du mit dem 45er Rahmen schon leichte Probleme kriegen könntest, auch weil das Curare recht kurz ausfällt. 
Ich fahre es von Tour bis Park und bisher recht zufrieden, auch wenn ich immerwieder auf ner 160er Gabel rumdenke. Derzeit hab ich eine Sektor drin.
Und es ist kein Leichtgewicht! Meins (siehe Fotoalbum) dürfte mittlerweile locker über 15kg wiegen.

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los das Poison dabei ist sich nach und nach aus der Gravity-Szene zu verabschieden. Erst wurde das Furan eingestellt, das EPO ist nichtmehr im Shop gelistet und das Curare gibt es nurnoch als Komplettbike mit Rohloff und Revelation, alle Versionen mit 160er und 180er Gabeln sind rausgeflogen. Den Rahmen find ich auch nichtmehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (20. Mai 2011)

Ich bin 1,83 m groß und aufgeraffelt jetzt ca. 90 kg schwer. Habe ein Curare Xi 2009 in 45 cm eine Zeit lang als TestBike fahren dürfen. Ich habe mich sehr wohl darauf gefühlt. Allerdings hat es mir noch mehr Spaß gemacht, als ich auf Michelin Latex Schläuchen und Michelin WildGrip'R in 2,4" umgestiegen. Fast perfekt wäre es gewesen, wenn ich damals schon die Kindschock i950 R mit 125 mm Hub hätte ausprobieren dürfen.

Aber es gibt zwei Punkte, die mir nicht so gut gefallen haben. Zum einen das zu hohe Rahmengewicht bzw. Gesamtgewicht und zum anderen der DT Swiss EX 200 HVR Dämpfer. Trotz seiner Plattformsteuerung fand ich ihn nicht optimal auf die Hinterbaukinematik des Curare abgestimmt.

Mehr Spaß würde mir sicher der jetzt fürs Acetone getestete Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Mid Dämpfer machen. Mit seinen drei Stufensteuerung passt er gut zu unseren POISON-BIKES in AM- bzw. Enduro-Klasse. 

Ein 50er Curare Rahmen wäre mir persönlich zu groß. Da würde ich zu gestreckt daraufsitzen, was im AM- und Enduro-Klasse zur echten Spaßbremse wird.

Vorschlag: Wenn es Dir möglich ist, komm uns besuchen. Wir machen mit Dir eine kostenlose Computervermessung und stellen Dir ein TestBike optimal auf Deine Daten ein. Dann fährst Du 'eine' Runde und Du weißt danach sicher, was Du brauchst bzw. Dir gefällt.


----------



## RAINMAN (20. Mai 2011)

John Oswald schrieb:


> zu spät für eine antwort?
> falls nein: ja, ich würde den fatmodul bevorzugen. ich fahre den poison-rahmen unter anderem label selber. er ist ja auch von maxx usw. erhältlich. vorher hatte ich u.a. mehrere räder von bionicon gefahren. immer so um die 150mm federweg. die bionicons waren im harten gelände dem poison rahmen um welten überlegen. selbst meinen wheeler-rahmen mit 120mm habe ich im groben geläuf lieber gefahren als den poison.
> 
> bergauf wippt der rahmen und etwas pedalrückschlag ist auch spürbar. unbedingt plattformdämpfer wählen!!!!
> ...



Nur fast zu spät  habe mir schon "Fat" geholt weil halt um die Ecke und wenn was fehlt dann ist der Service gleich da. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für den Rat und auch Danke an @Poison.Martin


----------



## Poison.Martin (20. Mai 2011)

RAINMAN schrieb:


> Nur fast zu spät  habe mir schon "Fat" geholt *weil halt um die Ecke und wenn was fehlt dann ist der Service gleich da. *Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für den Rat und *auch Danke an @Poison.Martin*



Das ist ein Argument.
Und wg. Dank: Kein Thema, unter Mountainbiker immer.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (20. Mai 2011)

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Leider bin ich nicht wirklich schlauer als vorher, denn wenn ich eure Aussagen richtig deute, liege ich irgendwo zwischen RH 45 & 50. Der Punkt ist, bei eBay sind momentan zwei Curare-Rahmen drin, welche wohl direkt aus Mayen (sprich dem Firmensitz) stammen, also neu sind. Optisch gefällt mir der Rahmen gut, schlicht. Technisch Viergelenker, also vglw. effizient und sensibel (natürlich je nach Dämpfer). Aber der Preis, halt unschlagbar. Naja und Canyon, ich weiß mittlerweile nicht mehr ob ich dem Roman noch das Geld in den Rachen werfen will, v.a. weil der neue Rahmen 1200 kostet. Aber der letzte Punkt ist einfach ne Einstellungssache. Hab mein erstes MTB mit 8 oder so bei Radsport Arnold gekauft, seitdem die Entwicklung der Firma über die Jahre als eher negativ empfunden. Der persönliche Faktor fehlt mir da mittlerweile und in Mayen gefällt mir die Atmosphäre besser. Ungeachtet aller technischen/preislichen etc. Faktoren ist dieser Punkt für mich nicht unwichtig. Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn...

@Poison.Martin: Scheinbar arbeitest du in Mayen !? Habt ihr diese Rahmen vor Ort, sprich könnte man sich den Umweg über die Bucht sparen? 
Curare auf eBay


----------



## Poison.Martin (20. Mai 2011)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Also erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Leider bin ich nicht wirklich schlauer als vorher, denn wenn ich eure Aussagen richtig deute, liege ich irgendwo zwischen RH 45 & 50. Der Punkt ist, bei eBay sind momentan zwei Curare-Rahmen drin, welche wohl direkt aus Mayen (sprich dem Firmensitz) stammen, also neu sind. Optisch gefällt mir der Rahmen gut, schlicht. Technisch Viergelenker, also vglw. effizient und sensibel (natürlich je nach Dämpfer). Aber der Preis, halt unschlagbar. Naja und Canyon, ich weiß mittlerweile nicht mehr ob ich dem Roman noch das Geld in den Rachen werfen will, v.a. weil der neue Rahmen 1200 kostet. Aber der letzte Punkt ist einfach ne Einstellungssache. Hab mein erstes MTB mit 8 oder so bei Radsport Arnold gekauft, seitdem die Entwicklung der Firma über die Jahre als eher negativ empfunden. Der persönliche Faktor fehlt mir da mittlerweile und in Mayen gefällt mir die Atmosphäre besser. Ungeachtet aller technischen/preislichen etc. Faktoren ist dieser Punkt für mich nicht unwichtig. Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn...
> 
> *@Poison.Martin: Scheinbar arbeitest du in Mayen !? Habt ihr diese Rahmen vor Ort, sprich könnte man sich den Umweg über die Bucht sparen? *
> Curare auf eBay



Ich arbeite für POISON-BIKES, aber nicht in Mayen. 
Habe gerade mit Dirk Schuster gesprochen.

Er hat für Dich einen 45er Curare in schwarz für 199 Euro im Einzelhandel zurücklegen lassen. Fahr hin, schau ihn Dir an. Wenn er Dir gefällt, nimm ihn mit.


----------



## andré_himself (20. Mai 2011)

Hi.

Das geht speziell an die Leute von poison bikes. Aber auch an alle anderen!
Suche 04, 05 Curare oder nur den Hauptrahmen! Sollte keine defekte haben! Vllt hat noch Jemand irgendwo etwas liegen!?

Gruß, Andre


----------



## ArcaExitium (20. Mai 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hmm, ich fahr mit 1,90m und 93cm Schritlänge das Curare in L. viel kleiner dürfte es nicht sein, ich muss jetzt schon eine 400er Stütze fahren und fast bis Anschlag rausziehen. Meine Kindshock ist Bergauf schon übers Limit rausgezogen.
> Von daher denke ich dass du mit dem 45er Rahmen schon leichte Probleme kriegen könntest, auch weil das Curare recht kurz ausfällt.
> Ich fahre es von Tour bis Park und bisher recht zufrieden, auch wenn ich immerwieder auf ner 160er Gabel rumdenke. Derzeit hab ich eine Sektor drin.
> Und es ist kein Leichtgewicht! Meins (siehe Fotoalbum) dürfte mittlerweile locker über 15kg wiegen.
> ...



ich merk das langsam auch dass poison irgendwie aus der ja wie du sagst gravity-szene schwindet bzw dirt, dh, fr... find ich ein wenig schade da die gute rahmen hervorgebracht haben bzw gute rahmen rausgesucht und verkauft haben...
habe nun eines der letzten poison taxin rahmen ergattert und wenn ich nun ein wenig auf der poison seite stöbern will sind diese ganzen anzeigen vom server genommen die damals noch unter extreme-mountainbike liefen 
ich hoffe die schmeissen noch ne "extreme" sektion rein und gehen nicht nur noch in die rennradsparte....thx...

mfg Baltha


----------



## Poison.Martin (22. Mai 2011)

ArcaExitium schrieb:


> ich merk das langsam auch dass poison irgendwie aus der ja wie du sagst gravity-szene schwindet bzw dirt, dh, fr... find ich ein wenig schade da die gute rahmen hervorgebracht haben bzw gute rahmen rausgesucht und verkauft haben...
> habe nun eines der letzten poison taxin rahmen ergattert und wenn ich nun ein wenig auf der poison seite stöbern will sind diese ganzen anzeigen vom server genommen die damals noch unter extreme-mountainbike liefen
> ich hoffe die schmeissen noch ne "extreme" sektion rein und gehen nicht nur noch in die rennradsparte....thx...
> 
> mfg Baltha



Keine Sorge, POISON geht nicht nur noch in die Rennradsparte.

Aber es ist richtig, dass wir die Kategorie (Sektion) "Extreme Mountainbikes" aus der Menüleiste und damit aus dem Angebote herausgenommen haben. Das Curare ist in die Kategorie Mountainbikes (Full suspension) eingefügt worden. Die anderen Rahmen/Bikes aus der Kategorie Extreme Mountainbikes werden jetzt abverkauft.

Hier waren wir nicht nahe genug an den Marktanforderungen.

Aber wir arbeiten derzeit an einem Enduro, welches das Curare ablösen soll und oberhalb des Acetone angesiedelt wird. Also in der 160mm (vielleicht sogar bis 180mm) Federwegsklasse.

In wie weit wir mit neuen Rahmenmodellen in die Bereiche Dirt und DH wieder einsteigen, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Concidoxx (22. Mai 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> [...] Das Curare ist in die Kategorie Mountainbikes (Full suspension) eingefügt worden.[...]
> 
> Aber wir arbeiten derzeit an einem Enduro, welches das Curare ablösen soll und oberhalb des Acetone angesiedelt wird. Also in der 160mm (vielleicht sogar bis 180mm) Federwegsklasse.



Sehe ich das richtig, dass nur noch Curare-Komplettbikes verkauft werden, oder hab ich da was verpasst? Ich wollte nämlich in nächster zeit eventuell einen Curare Rahmen in 45 oder 50 kaufen und fände es schade wenn er jetz verschwinden würde.

Bezüglich des neuen Rahmens, gibt es da schon eine ungefähre Terminvorstellung?


----------



## Poison.Martin (22. Mai 2011)

Concidoxx schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass nur noch Curare-Komplettbikes verkauft werden, oder hab ich da was verpasst? Ich wollte nämlich in nächster zeit eventuell einen Curare Rahmen in 45 oder 50 kaufen und fände es schade wenn er jetz verschwinden würde.
> 
> Bezüglich des neuen Rahmens, gibt es da schon eine ungefähre Terminvorstellung?



Wie viele Curare-Rahmen noch auf Lager sind und ob vor der Einführung des Nachfolgers noch Curare-Rahmen nachbestellt werden, kann ich Dir erst ab Montag sagen, weil ich keinen Onlinezugriff auf die Lagerbestände habe.

Im Juli sollen die ersten Muster für den Curare-Nachfolger kommen.
Wann er dann ins Programm aufgenommen werden soll bzw. kann, werden wir erst ab Anfang August wissen. So meine vorsichtige Einschätzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bad_Brain (30. Mai 2011)

Haste schon was in Erfahrung bringen können bzgl. Curares im Lager?


----------



## Poison.Martin (30. Mai 2011)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Haste schon was in Erfahrung bringen können bzgl. Curares im Lager?



Sorry, leider vergessen zu posten.

Also, Curare-Rahmen sind roh in den Größen 40, 45 und 50 in noch ausreichender Menge da. 
Lediglich die Größe 55 ist ausverkauft.


----------



## Bad_Brain (30. Mai 2011)

alles klar danke


----------



## bOERt (31. Mai 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Sorry, leider vergessen zu posten.
> 
> Also, Curare-Rahmen sind roh in den Größen 40, 45 und 50 in noch ausreichender Menge da.
> Lediglich die Größe 55 ist ausverkauft.



ich hoffe noch ein paar zu eventuellen Garantieansprüchen falls uns mal was kaputt geht.


Desweiteren .. mann iss das ein geiles bike geworden!! mein curare.. 
wenns wieder sonne gibt kommt n foto um on topic zu bleiben ! 
hoffentlich gehts nich kaputt... sieht ja so weit alles echt alles super aus uuund.
fährt sich hammer geil ! endlich hab ich auch mal ein fully das man wirklich fully nennen kann !!!


----------



## Poison.Martin (31. Mai 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> ich hoffe noch ein paar zu eventuellen Garantieansprüchen falls uns mal was kaputt geht.
> 
> 
> Desweiteren .. mann iss das ein geiles bike geworden!! mein curare..
> ...



Erfahrungsgemäß werden Garantieansprüche bei Rahmen, die aus dem Programm herausgenommen worden sind, durch Rahmen des Nachfolger-Modells befriedigt. (Es kann aber auch sein, dass wir das Curare als reines Rahmenangebot (keine Komplettbikes mehr) weiterführen werden.)

Und auch wenn Du wirklich (zu Recht) begeistert von Deinem Curare berichtest (BTW: Ich bin gespannt auf das Foto), bin ich sicher, dass Du unser Tropan (Nachfolger vom Curare) nicht von der Bettkante schubsen wirst, falls Dein Curare von Dir gehen sollte. (Was ich Dir natürlich nicht wünsche.)

Die ersten Daten vom Tropan lesen sich sehr sehr vielversprechend.

Aber B2T: Ich fand mein Curare TestBike auch super und war schon traurig, als ich es abgeben musste. Aber ich freue mich schon auf Rock'nRoll-Runden mit dem Tropan-Musterbike.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Mai 2011)

Und wo find ich die erseten Daten vom Tropan? Weil hier den Mund wässerig machen ist nicht nett 

In welche Richtung wirds denn gehen? 160er Enduro? Oder 180er Superenduro/Lightfreeride wo ja anscheinend derzeit der Trend hingeht?
Ich hätt auch nix gegen nen richtigen Freerider mit 180+, flachen Winkeln und was man sonst noch so zum Spaßhaben im Park brauchen kann einzuwenden. 
Zusammen mit eurem Customizing und dem gewohnten Preisgefüge könnte das ggf. Interessante Konkurenz zu YT sein. (Ich schiel nämlich derzeit nach nem Noton als Zusatz zum Curare)

Wir wollen Input!


----------



## Poison.Martin (31. Mai 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und wo find ich die erseten Daten vom Tropan? Weil hier den Mund wässerig machen ist nicht nett
> 
> In welche Richtung wirds denn gehen? 160er Enduro? Oder 180er Superenduro/Lightfreeride wo ja anscheinend derzeit der Trend hingeht?
> Ich hätt auch nix gegen nen richtigen Freerider mit 180+, flachen Winkeln und was man sonst noch so zum Spaßhaben im Park brauchen kann einzuwenden.
> ...



Ich weiß, das war gemein.
Aber so bin ich.

OK, die Reise geht in Richtung 160 mm Enduro.
(Wir brauchen einen Ersatz für das Curare, der den jetzigen Anforderungen des Enduro-Marktes gerecht werden kann.)
Ich habe die technischen Zeichnungen letzte Woche gesehen.
Allerdings halte ich mich mit weiteren Angaben zurück, bis die Musterrahmen eintreffen. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass die Entwickler bis zum Schluss verändern/verbessern. Für mich ist das wie Weihnachten.


----------



## Aragonion (1. Juni 2011)

Die "Auswahl" im "Konfigurator" ist wirklich ein Witz geworden.
Auch schon seit Ewigkeiten keine Avid Code mehr drin unter anderem ...........


----------



## Poison.Martin (1. Juni 2011)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Die "Auswahl" im "Konfigurator" ist wirklich ein Witz geworden.
> Auch schon seit Ewigkeiten keine Avid Code mehr drin unter anderem ...........



Wir stellen gerade alles auf 2012 Teile um.

Die Magura MTs und die neue Avid-Serie kommen hinzu.
Außerdem ein paar Shimano- und SRAM-Diskbremsen. 
Genaueres weiß ich ab Mitte Juni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-IDriver (2. Juni 2011)

Servus, ich fahrer mein curare nun seit märz. nachdem mir vor 4wochen der bolzen der oberen dämpferaufnahme gebrochen ist, bekam ich gleich ersatz geschickt was ich sehr gut finde. nun ist mir heute der neue bolzen auch schon wieder gebrochen.... haben hier noch mehr probleme damit?
gruß oli


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. Juni 2011)

ja aber wenn du was gutes willst sag bescheid habe da ne bessere version ,oder alternativ ne m10 schraube in richtiger länge


----------



## GT-IDriver (2. Juni 2011)

und wie sieht die bessere version aus?


----------



## Poison.Martin (3. Juni 2011)

GT-IDriver schrieb:


> Servus, ich fahrer mein curare nun seit märz. nachdem mir vor 4wochen der bolzen der oberen dämpferaufnahme gebrochen ist, bekam ich gleich ersatz geschickt was ich sehr gut finde. nun ist mir heute der neue bolzen auch schon wieder gebrochen.... haben hier noch mehr probleme damit?
> gruß oli



Hallo,

bitte setze Dich mit Tarek unter (0 26 51) 40 95 - 55 in Kontakt. Tarek ist bei uns für Reklamationen zuständig.

Wie ist der Bruch denn passiert?
Ich vermute aus der Entfernung,
dass Du gesprungen bist,
und der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen ist.

Zumindest für Tarek würden folgende Infos hilfreich sein:


Wie schwer bist Du fahrfertig?
Was für einen Dämpfer fährst Du?
*EDIT:* Wurde er korrekt montiert inkl. der vorgeschriebenen Drehmomente?
Mit was für einer Stahlfeder bzw. mit wie viel  Luftdruck fährst Du?
Bei welchen Situationen ist Dir der obere Bolzen zweimal gebrochen?
Bevor Du jetzt andere Bolzen einsetzt und damit Deine Gewährleistungs-, Crash Replacement- und Garantieansprüche gefährdest, lass uns doch erst einmal klären, warum das passiert ist.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. Juni 2011)

wenn das nix gebracht hat meld dich bei mir schicke gerne bilder


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2011)

Eine Frage hat Martin noch vergessen:
Wurde der Bolzen mit dem korrekten Drehmoment von 20Nm angezogen? Wenn man den nur von Hand nach Gefühl anzieht, ist er nämlich meistens zu locker. Und dann kann es passieren, dass der Dämpfer die Schraube auf Scherung beansprucht, und das erträgt keine Schraube sehr lange. Vor allem nicht wenn die Verbindung so dynamisch belastet wird wie am Dämpfer.

@Martin
wäre es möglich mal eine Drehmomenttabelle für die Rahmen zu veröffentlichen? Das könnte solche Probleme von vornherein vermindern. Gerade weil viele sich ihre Poisons dann doch selbst aufbauen. Die 20Nm musste ich auch erst einem an der Hotline aus der Nase ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (3. Juni 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Eine Frage hat Martin noch vergessen:
> Wurde der Bolzen mit dem korrekten Drehmoment von 20Nm angezogen? Wenn man den nur von Hand nach Gefühl anzieht, ist er nämlich meistens zu locker. Und dann kann es passieren, dass der Dämpfer die Schraube auf Scherung beansprucht, und das erträgt keine Schraube sehr lange. Vor allem nicht wenn die Verbindung so dynamisch belastet wird wie am Dämpfer.



Korrekt und vielen Dank für die Ergänzung!



> @Martin
> wäre es möglich mal eine Drehmomenttabelle für die Rahmen zu veröffentlichen? Das könnte solche Probleme von vornherein vermindern. Gerade weil viele sich ihre Poisons dann doch selbst aufbauen. Die 20Nm musste ich auch erst einem an der Hotline aus der Nase ziehen.



Ich weiß, ich weiß !-)))

Ich bin noch nicht offiziell im Amt (offiziell ab 01.07.2011) und arbeite mich gerade in meinen neuen Job ein. Mein Vorschlag ist derzeit, ein Serviceheft aufzubauen, welches auch als PDF zum Download angeboten werden soll.

Dieses Serviceheft soll pro Rahmen-Modell alle technischen Details von Beschreibung, Geometrietabelle, Ersatzteileliste inkl. Kugellager als auch Drehmomente umfassen. Erweitert wird es um die Bedienungsanleitungen der Hersteller der Anbauteile (Antrieb, Schaltung, Bremsen, Federgabeln, Dämpfer etc.) ebenfalls mit Ersatzteileliste und Drehmomente.
Abschließend gibt es eine allgemeine Bedienungsanleitung mit Wartungs- und Pflegehinweisen sowie Kontaktdaten und Abwicklungshinweisen für Gewährleistungs-, Crash Replacement und Garantieansprüche.

Quasi ein Rundum Sorglos-Paket.

Leider kann ich im Augenblick dafür nicht die Mitarbeiter 'abzuziehen', da wir mitten in der Spezifizierung der 2012-Bikes und -Parts sind.

Das wird also eine schöne Fleißaufgabe für Herbst/Winter.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2011)

Ausgezeichnet *fingeraneinandertip*

Wenn ihr SO eine Doku hinbekommt, wärt ihr meiner Meinung nach ganz weit vorne! Denn was ich bisher so an Dokus, die mit Bikes ausgeliefert werden, gesehen habe, waren die grundsätzlich immer nur absolut allgemein gehalten. Solche Infos, wie du sie aufführst, sucht man auch woanders gerne lange und dann teils vergeblich. 
Als I-Tüpfelchen, zumindest bei Komplettbikes: Eine Anleitung wie man die Federelemete Schritt für Schritt richtig einstellt, denn ich glaube da verschenken viele eine Menge Potential, Insbesondere je größer die Federwege und je komplexer die Dämpfung wird. Wenns dann noch mit Modellbezogene Richtwerte nach Fahrergewicht für das Grundsetup gäbe wäre das der Zucker obendrauf 

Und das sowas nicht von heut auf morgen geht ist mir klar, hauptsache das wird dann nicht von irgendwem, der für aufs Geld gucken zuständig ist, wieder verworfen, weil es so viel Arbeitszeit verschlingt


----------



## Poison.Martin (3. Juni 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnet *fingeraneinandertip*
> 
> Wenn ihr SO eine Doku hinbekommt, wärt ihr meiner Meinung nach ganz weit vorne! Denn was ich bisher so an Dokus, die mit Bikes ausgeliefert werden, gesehen habe, waren die grundsätzlich immer nur absolut allgemein gehalten. Solche Infos, wie du sie aufführst, sucht man auch woanders gerne lange und dann teils vergeblich.
> *Als I-Tüpfelchen, zumindest bei Komplettbikes:* Eine Anleitung wie man die Federelemete Schritt für Schritt richtig einstellt, denn ich glaube da verschenken viele eine Menge Potential, Insbesondere je größer die Federwege und je komplexer die Dämpfung wird. Wenns dann noch mit Modellbezogene Richtwerte nach Fahrergewicht für das Grundsetup gäbe wäre das der Zucker obendrauf
> ...



Gute Idee mit dem I-Tüpfelchen!

Projekt "POISON-Doku" ist schon von ganz oben abgesegnet.
Ich kann sehr überzeugend sein!-)))

Bis das Serviceheft so aussieht,
wie ich mir das vorstelle,
wird es Frühling 2012 (sofern nicht neue Baustellen hinzukommen).


----------



## GT-IDriver (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich habe da schon angerufen, aber der Servicebearbeiter war nicht am platz und so soll ich am montag nochmal anrufen. das mit den 20nm habe ich nicht gewusst. ich drehe die schrauben eigentlich immer nach gefühl gut fest. hatte sonst auch nie probleme damit. auch wenn ich die räder am auto wechsel, dreh ich nach dem drehmoment nochmal ne halbe umdrehung weiter (irgendwie trau ich den drehmomenten nicht, kommen mir meistens nicht festgenug vor.....) 
Und ich finde es absolut positiv das jemand von Poison selbst hier als ansprechpartner ist. Doppeldaumen hoch!!!!


----------



## Poison.Martin (4. Juni 2011)

GT-IDriver schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe da schon angerufen, aber der Servicebearbeiter war nicht am platz und so soll ich am montag nochmal anrufen. das mit den 20nm habe ich nicht gewusst. ich drehe die schrauben eigentlich immer nach gefühl gut fest. hatte sonst auch nie probleme damit. auch wenn ich die räder am auto wechsel, *dreh ich nach dem drehmoment nochmal ne halbe umdrehung weiter (irgendwie trau ich den drehmomenten nicht, kommen mir meistens nicht festgenug vor.....) *
> Und ich finde es absolut positiv das jemand von Poison selbst hier als ansprechpartner ist. Doppeldaumen hoch!!!!



Ähm, nach fest kommt ab!-)))

Wenn Du ein Schraube 'nach Gefühl' angeknallt hast und dann noch eine halbe Umdrehung weiteranziehst, kann das bereits zu einer relevanten Materialvorschädigung führen. Bewegst Du dann Dein Bike im Gelände unter dynamischen Bedingungen und schlägt der Dämpfer bei einer 'extremen' Situation (Sprung / Drop / Kompression) durch, dann kann dieses Kraftspitze ausreichen, um einen Materialbruch herbeizuführen.

Die Konstrukteure schütteln diese Anzugsmomente nicht aus dem Ärmel.

Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren zwei gute Drehmomenteschlüssel (Stückpreis je 250 Euro) von Würth geholt. Seitdem ich die Schrauben mit Drehmomenteschlüssel gem. Herstellerangaben anziehe, habe ich nie wieder Schraubensicherungskleber gebraucht und ab diesem Zeitpunkt hat sich bis jetzt nie eine Verschraubung am Bike selber gelöst.

Vielen Dank für Dein Lob.
Wir bleiben jetzt am Ball.
Und Wenn Du oder Ihr Anderen Anregungen habt,
dann her damit.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juni 2011)

EINE HALBE UMDREHUNG? 180°? Womöglich noch schön Fett auf dem Gewinde?
Dann kannst du ja froh sein dass man im Maschinenbau normalerweise mit zweifacher Sicherheit rechnet. Aber ich als Maschbauer würde den Radbolzen nichtmehr über den Weg trauen. Es gibt zwar am Auto einige Schraubverbindungen die mit Moment plus Drehwinkel angezogen werden. Allerdings werden solche Schrauben nach dem Lösen auch direkt entsorgt und durch neue ersetzt. Vor allem 180° kommen meistens nur bei hochbelasteten Bauteilen wie z.B. am Zylinderkopf vor.
Müsste mir mal meine Unterlagen zur Schraubenberechnung schnappen um mal zu sehen mit wieviel % du die Bolzen so überlastest, aber es dürfte einiges sein. Und den Felgen tut das auch nicht gut. Bei Alufelgen kann der Muttersitz anfangen sich zu verformen ode rzu reißen, und Stahlfelgen fangen manchmal auch an zu reißen.
Wenn du den Vorgaben nicht traust solltest du höchsten nach 50-100km nochmal mit den gegeben Moment nachziehen. Normalerweise passiert da auch nix mehr.

Sorry fürs OT, aber auf da kann ich nicht einfach drüber weg gehen 

Und beim Dämpfer hab ich erst nach Gefühl angezogen ("die kleine Schraube kann doch nicht so fest knallen") und dann mit Moment. Das war glaub ich fast noch eine ganze Umdrehung die da dann oben drauf drauf kam. 

Zur Veranschaulichung: Du musst die Schraube so fest anziehen, dass die Reibung zwischen den Dämpferbuchsen hoch genug ist um die auftretenden Scherkräfte (die Kräfte die Versuchen die Buchsen aus der Wippe zu schieben) über den Kraftschluss in der Buchse zu übertragen. Wenn das nicht gegeben ist verrutscht die Buchse bis sie an der Schraube anliegt, und dann verursachen die Kräfte Scherung in der Schraube. Schrauben vertragen aber nur Zugkräfte, alles was schert führt schnell zur Zerstörung wenn die Verbindung nicht kräftig überdimensioniert ist.


----------



## GT-IDriver (4. Juni 2011)

das das mit dem anzugsmoment sein grund hat, weis ich ja...... ich arbeite selbst im fahrzeugbau als schweisser. und ich schraube privat auch schon seit jahren an autos und noch länger an fahrrädern. (habe auch zwei jahre in nem radgeschäft gearbeitet.) und hatte eigentlich noch nie probleme mit meiner methode... das ich ne m5 schraube nicht so zuknallen kann wie ne m8 ist mir ja auch klar.... alles eine frage der technik!
bessergesagt dem gefühl.


----------



## bOERt (5. Juni 2011)

Um das ganze mal back to topic zu birngen 


















zu machen sind noch .. 

BREMSLEITUNGEN kürzen ( bevor jemand meckert  )
Laufrad Hinten
Sattelstüzze
Sattel
bremse

das wird wohl auch meine Reihenfolge
gebastelt wurde das aus den resten meines German Answers Hyperactive 002 welches ich wie sein vorgänger zerbrach.
viel blieb nicht übrig .. Schaltung .. laufrad hinten sattel und stütze 

aber fährt sich extrem gut .. 
federt orderntlich .. 
iss stock steif ..
schön wendig ..
tourentauglich ..
schottert schön..

Was mich noch wundert .. hatte noch nie ne Stahlfeder aber ab und an kommt schon bei leichten Schlägen so ein "PLOCK" Sound von hinten. ist das normal oder hab ich was falsch.. feder iss ne 650er und ich wiege abfahrfertig ca 106kg. Vom sag her passt es sehr gut und ansprechen tuts wie der teufel im vergleich zu meinem alten Esel. 
Vorspannung ca 3 umdrehungen.

vor allem tauchts hinten und vorn gleich tief ein.  geil.

auch der Kontakt mit Poison war sehr nett auch wenn die Lieferung wohl Frühjahrs bedingt ein wenig länger dauerte als anfangs versprochen. Für den Preis sicherlich unschlagbar !


----------



## ICdeadpeople (5. Juni 2011)

Das "Plock" Geräusch kann ich bestätigen, die Herkunft / Ursache aber auch nur erahnen.
Eingrenzen kann ich es auch beim Stahlfederelement und vermute mal
eine art "Flex" Bewegung der Feder in den Federtellern.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juni 2011)

Hmm, also mein Luftdämpfer macht kein Klock. Nur fietfiet wenn das Öl durch die Dämpfereinheit geht.
Um Sicher zu gehen: die Bolzen am Dämpfer sind wie auf der letztn Seit besprochen mit 20Nm angezogen? Nicht dass das die Buchse ist die am Bolzen anschlägt. Der hat ja in ner 22x8er Buchse noch gut Spiel. 

Hab da auch ne Frage: bewegt sich das Schaltauge bei euch auch so viel wenn ihr den Schnellspanner anzieht? Bei mir liegt das Schaltauge nicht ganz Plan am Ausfallende an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. Juni 2011)

was auch oft geräusche macht bei denn rahmen ist das das schaltwerk gegen die schwinge schlägt


----------



## Felger (5. Juni 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hab da auch ne Frage: bewegt sich das Schaltauge bei euch auch so viel wenn ihr den Schnellspanner anzieht? Bei mir liegt das Schaltauge nicht ganz Plan am Ausfallende an.



Kann ich bestätigen. ist bei mir auch so


----------



## bOERt (6. Juni 2011)

also das bei der art kleinen Hubbelchen das Schaltwerk anschlägt kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen.. für mich klingt das auch als kommt es vom Dämpfer

das es bei Luft Dämpfern nicht so ist kann ich mir denken, mein altes rad zischte auch nur. Denn da ist ja nun auch keine feder mit einigen Kilo Vorspannung und massivem Gewicht drin. aber von was kommt das Geräusch denn nun..

beim normalen einfedern macht es das geräusch nicht. Also wenn ich mich aufs Rad stelle und 10cm "pumpe".
Kommt allerdings ein 3cm hohe kante oder rille im Boden hört man zu 60% dieses "plonk"


----------



## pfohlenrolle (6. Juni 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> Um das ganze mal back to topic zu birngen



Gefällt.

Bin schon so auf mein Curare gespannt. Hoffe die Jungs aus Mayen melden sich diese Woche. 
Laut Aussage sollte mein Rahmen ab Mittwoch letzter Woche fertig gewesen sein.


----------



## bOERt (6. Juni 2011)

freuts mich .. 

was ich übrigens noch sehr genial finde .. im Sitzen habe ich beim auch beim festen strampeln fast 0% Wippen. Kommt wohl vom Viergelenker. 
Gut, wenn ich mich aufbäume und im stehen die Pedalen malträtiere dann wippt es schon.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (6. Juni 2011)

Welchen Dämpfer hast du verbaut? Mit oder ohne Plattform kein Wippen im Sitzen?


----------



## bOERt (6. Juni 2011)

den "billigen" mitgelieferten Metel R / 650 lbs bei 106kg, von welchem im überaus überrascht bin.
viergelenker halt  ich kannte das vorher nur von meinem alten eingelenker.
der wippte wie hölle.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (8. Juni 2011)

hier ist mein neues gefährt, verrichtet sauber seine arbeit und klettert sehr gut.
bin erstaunt wei breit der einsatzbereich bei nur ''100'' mm ist.


----------



## Alffelix (9. Juni 2011)

Hy, bin auch mal wieder da um die Updates am Bike zu posten.




neu ist der Dämpfer (der DZ Swiss war schrott) die Wippe von der Curarge (Passt trotz der ausage von Poison das passt nicht) mit jetzt echten 145mm Federweg und die Antriebseinflüße sind wesentlich geringer. Kind Shox Stütze 950i ist ein absolutes muß für jeden AM Fahrer, die Avid Klingel Bremsscheiben mußten denen von Shimano XT weichen jetzt ist ruhe und die Leistung isz noch brachialer als vorher,

ok das wars erst mal 
Stand 06.2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bad_Brain (10. Juni 2011)

Mein neues


----------



## Bjunior (12. Juni 2011)

So, mein Curare ist nun endlich fahrbar. Hab das Fahrrad (bis auf Kurbellager festziehen und Steuersatz verpressen) selbst aufgebaut. Es wurden nur neue oder neuwertige Teile verbaut die ich Ã¼ber Monate bei ebay, hier im Teilemarkt und Freunden angesammelt hab.





*
Partliste*

Rahmen: Poison Curare M (45cm)
DÃ¤mpfer: Manitou Metel
Gabel: Marzocchi Drop Off Triple (wird ersetzt gegen MZ 55 oÃ.)
Steuersatz: FSA The PIG DH

Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 38Z
Pedalen: Felt Black Pedal
KettenfÃ¼hrung: Truvativ Boxguide (wurde leider falsch geliefert, deswegen nochnicht verbaut)
Schaltung: Shimano Deore '09 (wird auf kurz oder lang ersetzt gegen Nabenschaltung)
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore '09 (wurde ersetzt gegen Â´10er SLX)
Kette: Shimano XT
Kasette: Shimano XT

Felgen: Fun Works Rimbo Starr
Speichen: Sapim Force 1.8/2.0
Naben: Fun Works 2-Way (Veltec)
Reifen: Schwalbe Smart Sam 

Bremsen: Hayes Stroker Trial (203/180)
Lenker: Amoeba Borla
Vorbau: Funn MZX 4
Sattel: Selle Italia xxx (wirs ersetzt), Author BMX Sattel mit StummelstÃ¼tze
SattelstÃ¼tze: Richey xxx (wird ersetzt gegen ne Kind Shox oder CB Joplin)

Gewicht: 17.2 KG (ohne KettenfÃ¼hrung, mit Pedalen)
TretlagerhÃ¶he unbelastet: 378mm
Lenkwinkel: 64Â°
Lenkerbreite: 700mm
Preis: bis jetzt ~810â¬ 

*Meine KÃ¶rpermaÃe*

GrÃ¶Ãe: 186cm
Gewicht: 63 KG
SchrittmaÃ: 87cm


Lenkwinkel sieht auf dem Bild krasser aus als er ist, werde nachdem ich die Gabel ohnehin abgesenkt habe den Winkel mal messen. Mir ist bewusst, dass ich mich am Rande des zumutbaren fÃ¼r den Rahmen bewege, allerdings bin ich mit meinen 63 kg auch nicht der schwerste. Desweiteren leide ich unter Morbus Crohn, mein KÃ¶rper gibt vor dem Rahmen nach, dessen bin ich mir sicher  Nachdem die noch zu machenden Sachen gemacht wurden gibts ein Update.

MfG Patrick


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (13. Juni 2011)

mach dir keine gedanken hatte bei ähnlichem aufbau noch nen 24" hinterrad


----------



## GT-IDriver (13. Juni 2011)

Mein Poisen und ich im Einsatz im Bikepark Osternohe...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (14. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein (leider nur) Handy-Pic vom status quo meines Aufbaus:





Gestern den freien Montag genutzt und in Dad's Garten am Bike geschraubt. Die "groben" Sachen sind gemacht, jetzt beginnt die Feinarbeit. Zumindest konnte ich mich schonmal drauf setzen, Geometrie fühlt sich gut an, denke die Kiste wird v.a. bergab viel Spaß machen. Bin denn auch mal nen Bordstein runter gerollt und konnte ebenfalls ein lautes "Plock" hören. Beim hochrollen allerdings nicht !? Weiß wer mehr bzw. konnte des Geräusch lokalisieren? Kann ja fast nur der Dämpfer sein, da ein meinem Rad noch nix dran ist (bis auf Umwerfer und Schaltwerk)...


----------



## bOERt (14. Juni 2011)

Den "Plock" haben wohl noch meherere  Wohl nur mit dem MeteL R .. versuch mal die Zugstufe ( das blaue Rädlein ) zuzudrehn. Bei mir wird das Plock dadurch minimiert. geht auch fast komplett weg.. allerdings federt der gute Dämpfer dann nicht mehr aus. Ich würde sagen das ist wohl Systembedingt. Bei mir ist es nun recht selten und und die Zugstufe noch moderat.

Da ich aber heute sowiso mal bei Poison anrufen muss  ( **Heul**  ) werde ich auch dazu mal ne frage stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (14. Juni 2011)

hmm naja, also die zugstufe zuzudrehen ist mit sicherheit keine lösung.

Wäre cool wenn du mal schreiben könntest, was poison dazu sagt, sofern sie sich überhaupt zu einer Aussage bewegen lassen, da allem Anschein nach Manitou der richtige Ansprechpartner wäre.


----------



## bOERt (14. Juni 2011)

neee isses auch nicht ...  schrub ich ja auch weil der bereich wo es anfängt aufzuhören
so weit zugedreht ist, dass der Dämpfer nach dem einfedern quasi unten bleibt.

bei anderen Stahlfederdämpfern ist das "Plonk" aber ein Zeichen dafür das die Zugstufe 
zu schwach eingestellt ist und die feder zu schnell ausfedert. 
Es ist da möglich in einem "Sinnvollem" bereich zu regeln so das das ausfedern kein
"Plonk" mehr verursacht.
Es könnte aber auch sein das das Geräusch durch das verschieben auf den Federtellern 
zustande kommt.

Aber seit Freitag kann ich eh nicht mehr fahren  ... und nun ist auch noch niemand
da bei Poison der sich meines Falles annehmen mag und ich warte schon seit freitag
auf das Service Telefon .... und heute niemand da.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

nachdem mein alter Fully Rahmen gebrochen ist bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem guten und preisgünstigen Ersatz und da bin ich auf den Curare Rahmen gestossen.

Hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich des Gewichtes, ist denn die Angabe von 3200g mit oder ohne den Manitou Metel R Dämpfer gemacht ? 

Hab jetzt auch schon hier gesehen dass die 150mm Rahmen mit 160 bzw. 180mm Gabel ausgestattet werden. Wie ist dann da der max. Federweg für die Kiste ?

VG
Marco


----------



## Bjunior (18. Juni 2011)

Beim max. Federweg scheiden sich die Geister: Auf der einen Seite empfiehlt sich es nichts > 150mm einzubauen (gab ja schon unzählige Brüche bei größeren), auf der anderen wurde der Rahmen auch mal mit 170mm Doppelbrücke ausgeliefert. Wenn du nicht, wie ich zB., bereit bist bei einem Rahmenbruch das Schweißgerät auszupacken, würde ich bei max. 150mm bleiben.

MfG


----------



## Poison.Martin (20. Juni 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> nachdem mein alter Fully Rahmen gebrochen ist bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem guten und preisgünstigen Ersatz und da bin ich auf den Curare Rahmen gestossen.
> 
> ...



Der Hersteller gibt keinen maximalen Federweg an sondern eine maximale Gabeleinbauhöhe. Die zu große Gabeleinbauhöhe erhöht die Kräfte auf das Steuerrohr/Steuerlager, was dann zu einem Bruch und in diesen Fällen auch zum Erloschen der Ansprüche für Gewährleistung und Garantie führt.

*Die maximale Gabeleinbauhöhe ist mit 538 mm beim Curare angegeben.*
Es gibt Gabel-Hersteller, die mit dieser Gabel-Einbauhöhe deutlich mehr als 150 mm Federweg realisieren. Sprich, das Curare ist vorne nicht auf 150 mm Federweg begrenzt sondern auf seine Gabeleinbauhöhe.


----------



## Felger (20. Juni 2011)

ich hab mein rahmenset mit domain 160uturn (545mm einbauhöhe) direkt von poison bezogen. haben sie auch lange zeit so verkauft.

gewicht ist incl dämpfer. mein M war sogar no leichter wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Poison.Martin (20. Juni 2011)

Felger schrieb:


> ich hab mein rahmenset mit domain 160uturn (545mm einbauhöhe) direkt von poison bezogen. haben sie auch lange zeit so verkauft.
> 
> gewicht ist incl dämpfer. mein M war sogar no leichter wenn ich mich recht erinnere



Wenn es von POISON-BIKES original so verbaut und ausgeliefert wurde,
stellt es kein Problem für die Ansprüche von Gewährleistung und Garantie dar.

Wer sich unsicher ist, macht einfach eine schriftliche Anfrage an Support @ POISON-BIKES.de. Erhält man die Freigabe, ist man auch der sicheren Seite.


----------



## bOERt (20. Juni 2011)

Mir wurde zb gesagt meine Lyrik Solo Air 2009 mit 160mm sei kein Problem.

Komisch ist nur das ich drei mal per anfrage auf mein "Plonk" Geräusch von dem Dämpfer hinten 
keine Antwort seitens Poison bekommen habe. 
Auf fast alles andere in den Mails wurde geantwortet. Nur das "Plonk" wurde nicht berücksichtigt.

Ich wollte doch nur wissen ob das zum normalen Geräuschentwicklung gehört oder 
ob ich mit Gedanken machen muss. Steh da aber n bissi im Regen nun.


----------



## Poison.Martin (20. Juni 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> Mir wurde zb gesagt meine Lyrik Solo Air 2009 mit 160mm sei kein Problem.
> 
> Komisch ist nur das ich drei mal per anfrage auf mein "Plonk" Geräusch von dem Dämpfer hinten
> keine Antwort seitens Poison bekommen habe.
> ...



Sorry, hatte das Plonk vom Schirm verloren.

Wenn Du ein Spiel in den Dämpferbuchsen ausschließen kannst (_Bike mit der Sattelstütze im Montageständer fixieren und dann mit der Hand von unten gegen das Hinterrad drücken und wieder loslassen. Wenn da ein Spiel bemerkbar ist, dann sind entweder die Lager des Hinterbaus oder die Dämpferbuchsen 'ausgeschlagen'._) und die Funktion des Dämpfers nicht beeinträchtigt ist, können das normale Entspannungsgeräusche sein. Ich hatte diesen Plonk-Effekt vor Jahren an einem Rock Shox Stahlfederdämpfer. Es war nervig aber ohne Funktionsbeeinträchtigung. 

Ich versuche diese Woche noch Tarek zu erreichen und spreche Deinen Plonk-Effekt mit ihm durch. Vielleicht hat er ja einen Tippp für uns.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (20. Juni 2011)

Ich kann Spiel in den Dämpferbuchsen definitiv ausschließen und bekomme das "Plonk" nur, wenn ich einen Bordstein runter fahre. Von daher würde ich auch dazu tendieren, dass es sich um ein Entspannungsgeräusch handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bOERt (20. Juni 2011)

Spiel nein.. iss ja auch alles neu!

bei mir kommt das bei ner Bordsteinkante .. ner kleinen wurzel oder auch 
schon bei nem Schlagloch. scheinbar nur beim einfedern mit "hartem Attack"
wenn ich das Bike mit den beinen durchpumpe zischt es nur ein wenig. 

Allerdings habe ich bei der Begutachtung meines Hinterbaus gesehen das mein 
Schaltwerk da wohl ab und an dagegen kommt. 
Allerdings ein paar Postings vorher kann man lesen das Plonk kommt auch ohne 
Schaltwerk nur beim rollen bei anderen.

Also kann man das wohl ausschließen .. 

Trotz allem werde ich wohl bis zum nächsten Testen ein wenig Moosgummi auf 
mein Schaltwerk kleben. .. 

Wie gesacht das isses sicherlich nicht aber trotzdem unschön das es anschlägt

Aber das wird wohl noch ein wenig dauern ...  wetter iss eh blöd

was kann man eigentlich gegen eine Nervöse Kette tun ?! gespannt ist sie schon bis kurz vor Endanschlag ( großes zu großem Kettenblatt )
jedoch wenn ich mal in etwas unwegsameren Gelände die Zeit habe nach unten zu schauen .. schlabbert die ganz schön rum.

Wie wäre es mit nem Support Thread dann würden wir das Bildermotto nicht verwursteln.


----------



## Baumi83 (21. Juni 2011)

so hab heute morgen mein Zyankali Team 2011 bekommen

sorry für die bildquali ist vom handy 






bin im großen und ganzen ganz zufrieden damit, das ding geht ohne große mühe flott voran 
und von der rock shox reba bin auch schwer begeister  keine vergleich zu meiner alten RST. aber ist es normal wenn beim ein- und ausfedern ein dumpfes zischen zu hören ist? kenn mich damit nicht wirklich aus! 

hab aber auch ein wenig kritik: der umwerfer hätte besser eingestellt werden können! wenn ich auf dem kleinsten blatt bin ist der draht zu locker, nervt beim hochschalten da braucht man an recht langen daumen zum hochschalten   und wenn ich vorne auf dem mittleren und hinten auf dem kleinsten blatt bin schleift die kette am umwerfer! 

und die schaltung hinten hätte auch noch ein wenig feinjustierung vertragen, höre da bei einen hohen gang auch ein kratzen.

die kritik kommt aber von einem laien, also belehrt mich eines besseren wenn ihr denkt ich übertreib 

und hinten ist noch ein kleiner achter drin, ist aber net so schlimm. würd mich mehr ärgern wenn ich felgenbremsen hätte.

und der sattel sieht beim konfigurator auch ein wenig anders aus. hab gedacht der sei im dammberich ausgeschnitten.


----------



## Bjunior (22. Juni 2011)

Baumi83 schrieb:


> hab aber auch ein wenig kritik: der umwerfer hätte besser eingestellt werden können! wenn ich auf dem kleinsten blatt bin ist der draht zu locker, nervt beim hochschalten da braucht man an recht langen daumen zum hochschalten



Dreh, wenn auf das kleinste Blatt geschalten ist, am Trigger die Spannschraube bis genug Spannung vorhanden ist, Problem gelöst 

Schickes Rad haste da. Was ist dein Einsatzbereich?

MfG


----------



## Felger (22. Juni 2011)

Baumi83 schrieb:


> hab aber auch ein wenig kritik: der umwerfer hätte besser eingestellt werden können! wenn ich auf dem kleinsten blatt bin ist der draht zu locker, nervt beim hochschalten da braucht man an recht langen daumen zum hochschalten   und wenn ich vorne auf dem mittleren und hinten auf dem kleinsten blatt bin schleift die kette am umwerfer!
> 
> und die schaltung hinten hätte auch noch ein wenig feinjustierung vertragen, höre da bei einen hohen gang auch ein kratzen.



schaltung muss sowieso nachgestellt werden. die züge längen sich noch. das gehört bei einem versenderbike einfach dazu. deshalb bieten auch alle lokalen radhändler normal einen service nach x00km an


----------



## bOERt (22. Juni 2011)

aber auch das ist kein hexenwerk 
trotzdem schön so n hardteil !

ach ja das Zischen ist mehr als normal ... es zeigt dir nur das deine Gabel arbeitet 
Ist halt kein Elastomer. Sondern was vernünftiges.


----------



## Baumi83 (22. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Infos und Tipps 

Einsatzbereich ist sowas zb: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=210698557827792059201.0004a4bd9133b337ffd62
Ich hoffe sowas geht mit dem neuen Bike ein weniger leichter! mit meinem 10 Jahre alten Ghost Special Edition bin ich ganz schön ins schwitzen gekommen


----------



## trailjo (22. Juni 2011)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Dreh, wenn auf das kleinste Blatt geschalten ist, am Trigger die Spannschraube bis genug Spannung vorhanden ist, Problem gelöst
> MfG



Die Spannschraube sollte so eingestellt werden, dass auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt die Kette bei allen Ritzeln schleiffrei durch den Umwerfer läuft. Für die Justage der Umwerferposition auf dem großen und kleinen Blatt sind die Kreuzschlitzschrauben auf dem Umwerfer. 
Das der Schaltzug nicht straff gespant ist, wenn der Umwerfer auf dem kleinen Blatt ist, ist normal.


----------



## Bjunior (22. Juni 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Die Spannschraube sollte so eingestellt werden, dass auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt die Kette bei allen Ritzeln schleiffrei durch den Umwerfer läuft. Für die Justage der Umwerferposition auf dem großen und kleinen Blatt sind die Kreuzschlitzschrauben auf dem Umwerfer.
> Das der Schaltzug nicht straff gespant ist, wenn der Umwerfer auf dem kleinen Blatt ist, ist normal.



Das ist natürlich nochmal genauer, wieder etwas dazugelernt 

Mein Bike ist nun technisch fertig, neuer Vorbau kam gestern, letzte Woche wurden ihm neue Pedalen spendiert und die KeFü wurde verbaut. Die Gabel fährt im Moment federlos, etwas dickeres Öl rein und sie sollte meinen Ansprüchen vorerst genügen. Den ersten 1,5m Flatdrop hats schonmal überlebt. 

Bei meinem Bikedealer durfte ich vorhin ein Cube Hooper mit 8 Gang Alfine probestrampeln, spätestens jetzt steht fest, dass ich mir die Investition in ein neues Schaltwerk sparen kann. Es war ohne Probleme möglich vom 8. in den 1. zu schalten bei etwa 1/8 Kurbelumdrehung, dadurch lässt sich auf engen, steilen Passagen wesentlich besser der "Flow" beibehalten. 
Mit Nabenschaltungen die man aus Muttis Rad kennt hat das echt wenig zu tun, wie euphorisch werd ich erst wenn ich ne Rohloff fahren darf?  

Bilder 
















Das schwarz des Rahmens finde ich urhässlich, dachte an matt-olivgrün oder ein matter Braunton. Jemand ne Anregung?

MfG


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juni 2011)

Kleine Anmerkung zum Thema Nabenschaltung:
Wenn dein Curare nicht derzeit kopflastig ist solltest du dir das evtl. nochmal überlegen. 
Da ich derzeit die verhältnismäßig leichte Sektor mit Luftfeder fahre habe ich eine etwas hecklastige Gewichtsverteilung, was sich in der Luft nicht immer soo tol anfühlt. Man muss sehr aufpassen dass das Heck nicht durchsackt.
Wenn du dir jetzt den Klotz von Alfine oder ne Rohloff ins Hinterrad bastelst handelst du dir da mal locker nen knappes Kilo mehrgewicht ein (Alfine wiegt wohl 1560g Plus Kettenspanner). Und das weit weg vom Schwerpunkt, das könnte dann schon etwas runter ziehen 

Hab da auch mal länger drauf rum überlegt, werde aber doch lieber nur ein kurzes Schaltwerk verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (22. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Anmerkung, hab ich aber auch schon bedacht. Ich fahre ja die Drop Off Triple und hab auch sonst keinerlei Leichtbauteile verbaut, sollte also klar gehen. Mit der Alfine dürfte ich dann auch die 18kg Marke durchbrechen 

Hab mir eben was mit PS zaubern lassen, muss mich nurnoch entscheiden:






MfG


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (22. Juni 2011)

das braun geht auch, aber checkerd ist geil 3x geil


----------



## Kalaschnikov (23. Juni 2011)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Hier mal ein (leider nur) Handy-Pic vom status quo meines Aufbaus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das war das schaltwerk  wenn keine kette verbaut ist schlägts auf, wegen der fehlenden spannung, wenns altes schimano ist dann genrell


----------



## Bernhard3 (23. Juni 2011)

Mein Zyankali T 2009 ohne Dekor 
Hat jetzt ca. 10tkm und 120thm drauf 
Super Bike würde es mir wieder kaufen.


----------



## andré_himself (27. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein Curare...


----------



## Felger (27. Juni 2011)

verändert sich bei der alten wippe eigentlich auch die geometrie mit, wenn du den federweg hinten anders einstellst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (28. Juni 2011)

andré_himself schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Curare...



Fährst du absichtlich mit reduziertem Federweg? Wenn nicht: schraub mal den Dämpfer in das hinterste Loch 

MfG


----------



## andré_himself (28. Juni 2011)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Fährst du absichtlich mit reduziertem Federweg? Wenn nicht: schraub mal den Dämpfer in das hinterste Loch
> 
> MfG



Nöö, aber fährt sich so ganz gut! Hinterbau spricht so auch etwas sensibler an! 
Aber vorn würd ich ganz gern etwas mehr Federweg haben...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (28. Juni 2011)

andré_himself schrieb:


> Nöö, aber fährt sich so ganz gut! Hinterbau spricht so auch etwas sensibler an!
> Ich würd vorn ganz gern etwas mehr Federweg haben! Ich dachte da an eine Minute Platinum IT mit 140mm. Die gefällt mir...




unsensibler meinst du wohl,


----------



## andré_himself (28. Juni 2011)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> unsensibler meinst du wohl,



ist da so? wie dem auch sei...


----------



## Bjunior (29. Juni 2011)

andré_himself schrieb:


> ist da so? wie dem auch sei...



Ist so.


----------



## carofem (29. Juni 2011)

Baumi83 schrieb:


> so hab heute morgen mein Zyankali Team 2011 bekommen
> 
> sorry für die bildquali ist vom handy
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Baumi83! Interessiere mich auch für das Zyankali Team. Wäre nett wenn du es mal wiegen könntest,die angegebenen 10,9 o.Pedale wären für den Preis ja Top. Also wenn du keine Waage zur Hand hast wiege einfach dich auf ner Personenwaage und anschliessend dich mit Bike.
Wär nett wenn du mir mitteilen könntest was das Teil wiegt.
Im voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## Baumi83 (2. Juli 2011)

carofem schrieb:


> Hallo Baumi83! Interessiere mich auch für das Zyankali Team. Wäre nett wenn du es mal wiegen könntest,die angegebenen 10,9 o.Pedale wären für den Preis ja Top. Also wenn du keine Waage zur Hand hast wiege einfach dich auf ner Personenwaage und anschliessend dich mit Bike.
> Wär nett wenn du mir mitteilen könntest was das Teil wiegt.
> Im voraus vielen Dank.




Mit Pedalen, kettenstrebenschutz und Tacho hat es knapp 12kg aber die Waage ist eine ca. 10 Jahre alte analogwaage 

Rahmengrösse ist 50cm


----------



## Daherb (15. Juli 2011)

Wird Zeit, dass hier mal wieder ein Bild rein kommt.

... Curare Aufbau - fährt endlich


----------



## feltel (15. Juli 2011)

Heute ist es endlich angekommen: Mein Poison Morphin und als eines der letzten ohne Branding. Drin ist ganz normale Kost mit einer Deore-Gruppe, aber im Vergleich zu meiner bisherigen Shimano SIS sind das Welten. Die Farbe ist RAL 6003; RAL 7013 = Nato-Oliv ist leider nicht im Programm. Was mir jetzt noch fehlt (werd morgen gleich mal zum lokalen Händler tigern) sind ein paar dezente Schutzbleche und Katzenaugen (man muss ja nicht unnötig den blaubehemdeten auffallen).







Danke nochmal an das ganze Poison-Team für die absolut problemlose und sehr schnelle Abwicklung und Lieferung. 

Unter http://feltel.de/media/poison_morphin_2011/ gibts noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (21. Juli 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Wie viele Curare-Rahmen noch auf Lager sind und ob vor der Einführung des Nachfolgers noch Curare-Rahmen nachbestellt werden, kann ich Dir erst ab Montag sagen, weil ich keinen Onlinezugriff auf die Lagerbestände habe.
> 
> Im Juli sollen die ersten Muster für den Curare-Nachfolger kommen.
> Wann er dann ins Programm aufgenommen werden soll bzw. kann, werden wir erst ab Anfang August wissen. So meine vorsichtige Einschätzung.


 

gibt es neuigkeiten zum neuen rahmen?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (21. Juli 2011)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> gibt es neuigkeiten zum neuen rahmen?
> 
> MFG



Musterlieferung verzögert sich bis voraussichtlich 4. Quartal 2011.
Das liegt u.a. daran, dass unser neues 120 mm Tourfully vorgezogen wird.


----------



## Felger (21. Juli 2011)

hol dir lieber sowas


----------



## Revo86er (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

darf ich vorstellen, mein geliebtes Zyankali Xi 2009...




Nachdem meine ehemalige Suntour Raidon vor kurzen (bei 10 km/h und Ebenheit!) gebrochen ist, bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer RockShox SID Race 2010, die Bremsanlage ist die Magura Lousie BAT. Eine SLX Schaltung mit XT Naben sind verbaut...

Rahmengeometrie finde klasse, schön sportlich ...


----------



## Reddi (25. Juli 2011)

Mein kleines Schwarzes






Na gut, ob ein Lithium, also ein 29er, mit 54cm Rahmen und 70cm Lenker klein ist...


----------



## supasini (29. Juli 2011)

mach mal gute Fotos, auch genau von der Seite.
Mich würde auch ein Fahrbericht und deine genauen Körpermaße interessieren.
Ich find, das Rad sieht für ein "Großes" so schon mal sehr stimmig aus


----------



## Reddi (29. Juli 2011)

Okay, genau von der Seite kommt morgen.... Gleich gehts zur Schlammschlacht, soll heißen, zum 2h-Rennen 
bin 1,88m groß, keine Ahnung was für ne Schrittlänge, wiege 70kg. Von schräg hinten stört der breite Lenker fast ein bisschen, siehe meine Gala.


----------



## supasini (29. Juli 2011)

setz es mal groß rein:






optisch wirkt es so eher "unsportlich" - da hab ich auf meinem Freireiter ja mehr Sattelüberhöhung 
Ich glaube aber, dass vor allem der gekröpfte Lenker in Verbindung mit den Barends das optische Problem darstellt. Nen Lenker unter 680 mm würde ich an so nem Rad aber auch nicht fahren wollen, mir ist am Racebike der 630er schon zu schmal (mein breitester hat 780 mm )


----------



## michael620 (5. August 2011)

hier mal meins


----------



## Vandice (13. August 2011)

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_07684r34.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (21. August 2011)

hier mal mein neues rad. 
kleinigkeiten werden noch getauscht (sattelstütze, griffe, reifen), dann kommt ein vernünftiges bild...


----------



## Feuerbart (26. August 2011)

Heute Morgen in Mayen abgeholt und nach den ersten Umbauten Probe gefahren 






Ist schon ein unterschied von Hardtail zu Fully!!!


----------



## Yigga (26. August 2011)

zufrieden? hatte überlegt mir auch was ähnliches zu kaufen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2011)

Nicht mehr ganz aktuelle Bilder..


----------



## drivingghost (26. August 2011)

Das gefällt mir. Und komplett schwarz (Kurbel, Gabel) würd es mir noch besser gefallen. 
Und wenn ich meins jetzt noch hier gepostet habe, durften alle thread in die es passt durch sein... Ich verspreche auch, keine neuen Fotos einzustellen, wenn ich leichtere Schläuche oder tubeless verbaut habe (;


----------



## Yigga (26. August 2011)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir. Und komplett schwarz (Kurbel, Gabel) würd es mir noch besser gefallen.
> Und wenn ich meins jetzt noch hier gepostet habe, durften alle thread in die es passt durch sein... Ich verspreche auch, keine neuen Fotos einzustellen, wenn ich leichtere Schläuche oder tubeless verbaut habe (;



Na da scheint ja jemand spaß mit seiner neuerwerbung zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yigga (26. August 2011)

PS.: weiße Laufrad schnellspanner würde noch schön außsehen ;P


----------



## PoliceCar (26. August 2011)

Yigga schrieb:


> PS.: weiße Laufrad schnellspanner würde noch schön außsehen ;P



Jo. Und mach dat ma dreckisch.


----------



## Yigga (26. August 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Jo. Und mach dat ma dreckisch.




nene und immer alle 3km absteigen , putzen und fotografieren


----------



## Bad_Brain (31. August 2011)

Meins sucht nen neuen Besitzer:


----------



## drivingghost (31. August 2011)

Spaß damit? Klar, jede Menge. 
Dreckig? Ist es mittlerweile.
Weiße Schnellspanner? Wenn ich mal wieder etwas Geld übrig habe, denke ich noch mal dran (;
Alle 3 km absteigen und putzen? Ganz gewiss nicht, so sauber wie auf dem Foto wird es nie wieder sein...


----------



## Smiling_Bandit (4. September 2011)

Hier ist mein Curare. Schaltung wird demnächst komplett gewechselt.


----------



## zoomer (4. September 2011)

Sehr schöne Farbe !

Die invers-decals stören so auch kaum.


----------



## Felger (5. September 2011)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Meins sucht nen neuen Besitzer:



warum? und was gibts als nachfolger


----------



## Bad_Brain (8. September 2011)

Konzentration auf das hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTIgBnSuWdo&feature=related"]PATRICK SWITZER MARYHILL      - YouTube[/nomedia]. Deshalb auch vorerst kein Nachfolger geplant. Aber wenn dann am ehesten wieder ein Poison


----------



## Poison.Martin (8. September 2011)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Konzentration auf das hier PATRICK SWITZER MARYHILL      - YouTube. Deshalb auch vorerst kein Nachfolger geplant. Aber wenn dann am ehesten wieder ein Poison



Mann, geiles Video.
Wenn Du bei der Geschwindigkeit abfliegst,
wird es aber bei der Straßenbegrenzung echt eng.

Wie wäre es mit einem Tropan?
POISONs neues 160 mm Alu 4-Gelenker Enduro als Curare-Nachfolger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bad_Brain (8. September 2011)

Man darf halt einfach nicht stürzen  Wo gibts das denn zu sehen?


----------



## Poison.Martin (8. September 2011)

Hier das neue Morphium Fully mit Rohloff-Schaltung von meiner Frau:







Weitere Fotos vom Bike im Foto-Album.

Und für Interessierte/Insider hier die Ausstattung:

leichtes 100 mm Alu-Fully (2.000g), 42 cm RH
Dämpfer Roch Shox Monarch RT3, 190mm mit 50 mm Hub
Gabel Suntour Axon 100m mit Lockout
Schaltung/HR-Nabe Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 mit Ergon-Drehgriff
Bremsen Avid Elixir CR mit 180/180 Scheiben
Anbauteile Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze FSA XC Alu-Serie
Sattel Selle Italia SLR Lady
Laufräder VR-Nabe Novatec, Speichen DT Competition, Felgen FRM 388
Bereifung: Conti X-King 2,2
Gewicht ohne Pedalen 12,5 kg
VG Martin


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. September 2011)

Und, wo sind die restlichen Infos zum Tropan? Auf der Webseite ist noch nix. Los INPUT!


----------



## Poison.Martin (8. September 2011)

Bad_Brain schrieb:


> Man darf halt einfach nicht stürzen  *Wo gibts das denn zu sehen?*



Auf meinem Schreibtisch.
OKOK, im Augenblick nur die Pläne.

Aber Musterrahmen sind schon auf dem Weg zu uns.
Dauert also noch ein paar Wochen, bis wir den Vorhang lüften können
und das neue Tropan vorstellen werden.

Und wegen des immer größer werdenden Interessen an der Enduro-Rennserie werden wir das Tropan mit in unser Programm "Sponsored by POISON-BIKES" aufnehmen. 

Für FahrerInnen, die Interesse daran haben, können sich hier über das Programm informieren.


----------



## PoliceCar (9. September 2011)

Könnt ihr nicht das eigene Forum endlich wieder öffnen? Ich denke adressatengerechtes Diskutieren mit Herrn Martin wäre dort, so wie in der Vergangenheit, extrem entspannt und rege möglich.


----------



## Silent (9. September 2011)

Da musst du auf einen neuen Vorstand warten. 
Der Jetzige hat kein Interesse an Diskussion bzw. freie Meinungsäußerung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. September 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Hier das neue Morphium Fully mit Rohloff-Schaltung von meiner Frau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Hast du die Leitungen so lassotechnisch verlegt oder kam das so aus Mayen?

Ich weiss nicht, irgendwie wirken die Poison-Rahmen (höchstwarscheinlich wieder von ASTRO !?) so kantik und unmodern...
Das wird immer schlimmer. 
Auch die Dekorsätze sehen immer gleich aus.

Und bevor jetzt wieder Buuuuh-Rufe zu meiner Meinung kommen  -  ich habe schon knapp 15 Räder/Rahmen von Poison in unsere Region vermittelt/verkauft!! Da hat sich nicht viel getan. 
Schade, denn ich finde die Jungs und den Laden so ganz gut.
Mal schauen wie sich die neuen Carbonrahmen auf lange Sicht schlagen.
Das Mescalin war ja z.B. für Carbon sauschwer..
Abwarten!


----------



## Poison.Martin (9. September 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast du die Leitungen so lassotechnisch verlegt oder kam das so aus Mayen?
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, irgendwie wirken die Poison-Rahmen (höchstwarscheinlich wieder von ASTRO !?) so kantik und unmodern...
> Das wird immer schlimmer.
> ...



Es tut sich eine Menge.
Warte mal die neuen Modelle ab.

Was man nicht vergessen darf, sind die Gewicht erhöhenden Features wie z.B. Aramidlaminierung am Unterrohr und auf der Kettenstrebe sowie Verstärkung wg. Freigabe bis 130 kg max. Fahrergewicht.

Wir könnten alle MTB-Carbon-Hardtail-Rahmen ca. 150 g leichter ausliefern, würden wir auf die o.g. Features verzichten. Allerdings dürften wir dann die Bikes auf nur bis 85 kg max. Fahrergewicht freigeben.

Die Entscheidung gibt uns beim Graphene Recht. Von der 30 Graphene des Team Rothaus POISON-BIKES und den 5 Graphene des Team MTBvD POISON-BIKES wurde in der gesamten Saison 2011 kein Defekt gemeldet und das trotz hartem Trainings- und Wettkampfeinsatz.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. September 2011)

Bist du bei Poison?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (9. September 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bist du bei Poison?



JA!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. September 2011)

Liebe Grüße an den Klaus S...... ! 

Trotzdem, ..die ersten Lithium-Rahmen, _oder auch Chaka, ist ja nur das Dekor_, fand ich wieder ganz gut. Habe ja selbst eins.
Aber die haben ja so ihre Problemchen mit den Kettenstreben...  Als Ersatz kommt ein Rahmen mit IS-Aufnahme und nicht-smooth-welded-Schweißnähten.
Der Rahmen wirkt alles andere als wertig.. 

Aber was soll´s,  Preis/Leistung stimmt!!


----------



## Poison.Martin (9. September 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Liebe Grüße an den Klaus S...... !*
> 
> Trotzdem, ..die ersten Lithium-Rahmen, _oder auch Chaka, ist ja nur das Dekor_, fand ich wieder ganz gut. Habe ja selbst eins.
> Aber die haben ja so ihre Problemchen mit den Kettenstreben...  Als Ersatz kommt ein Rahmen mit IS-Aufnahme und nicht-smooth-welded-Schweißnähten.
> ...



Habe eben noch mit Klaus gesprochen, mache ich gerne!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. September 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Habe eben noch mit Klaus gesprochen, mache ich gerne!



Danke dir!  Der ist echt super ok!! 

So, genug OT. Weiter mit dem eigentlichen Thema "_Galerie_"..


----------



## mj084 (22. September 2011)

So der Vollständigkeit halber auch hier nen Bild


----------



## noxa (2. Oktober 2011)

Sieht Hammer aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (2. Oktober 2011)

mj084 schrieb:


> So der Vollständigkeit halber auch hier nen Bild



Das ist eines der neuen 2012 Designs in matt und mit Outline-Schriftzüge.
Mir gefällt es auch.


----------



## mj084 (2. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch froh das ich mich für matt entschieden habe 

Kommt die Tage nochmal nen richtiges Bild, anderer Lenker und Sattel ist schon dran...fehlt noch die andere Sattelstütze, dann ist es erstmal fertig


----------



## PoliceCar (2. Oktober 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Das ist eines der neuen 2012 Designs in matt und mit Outline-Schriftzüge.
> Mir gefällt es auch.


 
Na, dann mal meine Anregung was man definitiv besser machen könnte:
Das Steuerrohr ist für die Rahmengröße viel zu lang ausgefallen. Vorbau ist zu kurz und der Flaschenhals muß weg. Die Gabellänge mit 100 mm (?) ist auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß und läßt das Fahrrad unharmonisch erscheinen. Die 2007er HS-Lackierung ist sicher nur eine Geschmacksfrage. 
Trotzdem ist das Rad sicher ein zuverlässiges Arbeitstier, wenn denn die langen Züge halten ...


----------



## zoomer (2. Oktober 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr ist für die Rahmengröße viel zu lang ausgefallen. ... und der Flaschenhals muß weg.



Der Flaschenhals ist wohl dass Zeichen dafür das das Steuerrohr eher
zu kurz ist. Wie Du sagst hätte er gefühlte 15 cm Sattelüberhöhung,
das mag oder braucht vielleicht nicht jeder.
Am Ende fahren dann alle min. 30° Vorbau und Riser.



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Vorbau ist zu kurz



Sieht nach mindestens 120 mm aus, was soll der noch länger werden ?
Das ergibt ja ein Fahrverhalten wie in den 90ern.




PoliceCar schrieb:


> Die Gabellänge mit 100 mm (?) ist auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß und läßt das Fahrrad unharmonisch erscheinen.



Was ergibt das dann fahrtechnisch für einen Sinn an einem Hardtail.


----------



## Poison.Martin (2. Oktober 2011)

Die Frage stellt sich, was die eigentliche Intention des Postings ist.
Da die Aussagen in sich unschlüssig sind, scheint die Intention doch mehr eine allgemeine Kritik an POISON zu sein.


----------



## mj084 (2. Oktober 2011)

so kams mir auch vor


----------



## Jekyll1000 (3. Oktober 2011)

Auch mal meine beiden Poison-Bikes:






*Poison Ethanol*
Frame Modelljahr 2012
Shimano Deore 2003
Rock Shox Recon TK Air Solo






*Poison Morphin Xn*
Modell 2010
Shimano Alfine 8
Magura Julie HP

Update

... und Nummer *Drei* (Ersatz für's _Vintage Jekyll_)






*Poison Zyankali Team*


----------



## GT-IDriver (7. Oktober 2011)

...ich bräuchte mal ne meinung. ich möchte mir für mein curare nen luftdämpfer zulegen. ich spiele mit dem gedanken entweder nen dt swiss m210 oder nen fox rp23. was meint ihr? ich möchte es etwas ablasten und tourentauglicher machen....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre einen Manitou Swinger Air X4 und bin ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Ding. Hatte vorher mal einen Pearl getestet, der war mir aber nicht plüschig genug.
Zum DT und Fox habe ich in dem Rahmen keine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Felger (8. Oktober 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen Manitou Swinger Air X4 und bin ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Ding. Hatte vorher mal einen Pearl getestet, der war mir aber nicht plüschig genug.
> Zum DT und Fox habe ich in dem Rahmen keine Erfahrungswerte.



mir sackt der x4 bergauf immer zusammen. in der ebene passt der sag und bergab ist die perfomance echt gut. kennst du das phänomen? 

bei mir war erst der manitou radium rl dabei. für touren ganz brauchbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-IDriver (8. Oktober 2011)

ich möchte mich eher auf rs, fox und vielleicht dt swiss beschränken...


----------



## Kalaschnikov (11. Oktober 2011)

GT-IDriver schrieb:


> ich möchte mich eher auf rs, fox und vielleicht dt swiss beschränken...




welcher von denen ist denn am besten für freeriden?
 der dt swiss den ich in meinem arsen habe, bei passendem sag auf dem trail allein wircklich gutes ansprechverhalten doch schlägt der dämpfer leider durch wenns mal härter wird. 

an mein curare soll noch ein luftfederbein rann ums unter 15 kilos zu kriegen momtan 15,3







sportliche grüße an alle poisianer


----------



## trauntaler (11. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt! Rahmen auch nackt bei ebay gekauft?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (11. Oktober 2011)

yup und aufgrund ein paar kleiner fehler am rahmen, schramme am steuerrohr und etwas metallspäne in den kettenstreben konnte ich den glanzschwarzen gegen mattschwarzen umtauschen, der sevice is top!

genau wie mein cmp moto damals


----------



## GT-IDriver (11. Oktober 2011)

am liebsten wäre mir als luftdämpfer der rp23. der wird in allen preisklassen, und sehr vielen kategorieen verbaut. ob er freeridetauglich ist? in enduros wird er verbaut. zum freeriden würde ich dann eher auf nen dhx air oder nen vivid air zurückgreifen.


----------



## BritInMUC (11. Oktober 2011)

my newest addition.
the only thing what i don't like about it:







sehr knapp,,,


----------



## trauntaler (11. Oktober 2011)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> yup und aufgrund ein paar kleiner fehler am rahmen, schramme am steuerrohr und etwas metallspäne in den kettenstreben



Hatte auch ein paar kleine "Probleme" mit dem Rahmen (hier nachzulesen).

Grüße


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2011)

BritInMUC schrieb:


> my newest addition.
> the only thing what i don't like about it:
> 
> 
> ...




Hatte auch das Problem!  
Abhilfe => SLX-Umwerfer !!


----------



## Reddi (11. Oktober 2011)

Sonderbar, mit meinem X0 ist da auch mehr PLatz zwischen... Bild ist in meiner Gala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BritInMUC (12. Oktober 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hatte auch das Problem!
> Abhilfe => SLX-Umwerfer !!


 
 danke... habe ich zufällig solches bei mir rumliegen - bin nur zu faul.


----------



## Mtbeler (26. Oktober 2011)

Heute ist endlich mein Arsen AM Rahmen angekommen. 
Schnell mal zusammen gebaut und damit gefahren. 

Bilder habe ich natürlich auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Domme02 (26. Oktober 2011)

feines Teil! 
Reifenwahl würde mir persönlich für AM nicht reichen, aber ich weiß ja nicht wie du es nutzen wirst.
Was hast du dir da um die kettenstrebe gewickelt?


----------



## Mtbeler (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin bisher mit den Reifen ganz gut gefahren.
Allerdings fahre ich auch nicht so extrem.
Ich wollte einen guten Kompromiss aus Gewicht und doch noch Gelände tauglich.
Im Moment wiegt es 13 Kg.
Um die Kettenstrebe habe ich vorerst Klebeband gewickelt, da ich noch nichts passendes habe.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. Oktober 2011)

Mtbeler schrieb:


> Heute ist endlich mein Arsen AM Rahmen angekommen.
> Schnell mal zusammen gebaut und damit gefahren.
> 
> Bilder habe ich natürlich auch schon gemacht.



schickes ding! und bei dem federweg geht schon was das am finde ich auch interressant.

jedoch würde ich auch andere mäntel aufziehen damit die stärken in kurven und bergab mehr genutzt werden können.


----------



## Mtbeler (29. Oktober 2011)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> jedoch würde ich auch andere mäntel aufziehen damit die stärken in kurven und bergab mehr genutzt werden können.



OK, Ihr habt mich überredet, aber erst werde ich die hier runterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (29. Oktober 2011)

Mtbeler schrieb:


> OK, Ihr habt mich überredet, aber erst werde ich die hier runterfahren.


 
... was zumindest hinten schnell erledigt sein dürfte ... ^^

BTW: Ich finde den RoRo gar nicht mal so schlecht. Er kann eigentlich alles was der NN auch kann. O.k., platt gefahren ist er schneller. Für's Vorderrad ist er aber m.E. eine gute Wahl. Allerdings nur bis zu 2.25er Breite, sonst wird das Fahrrad zu träge.


----------



## mj084 (16. November 2011)

Mal wieder zur Vollständigkeit...









Upgrades:

- Ritchey WCS C260° 
- [FONT="]Ritchey MTB-Lenker Flat WCS Carbon [/FONT]
- Smica 7075
- Selle Italia Filante
- Shimano PD-M540
- PRO Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz 

aktuelles Gewicht 10,82 Kg


----------



## Smiling_Bandit (17. November 2011)

Wie versprochen mal meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe:


----------



## Felger (17. November 2011)

was ist das für ein dämpfer?


----------



## Smiling_Bandit (17. November 2011)

Ein Manitou Swinger Coil X4 mit 190/50mm EL/Hub aus dem Jahr 2007.


----------



## Felger (18. November 2011)

gar nicht so leicht, einen vernünftigen 190 coil dämpfer zu finden


----------



## Smiling_Bandit (18. November 2011)

Im Zweifelsfall schon, aber dann wird's halt teuer. Du kriegst ja auch den Fox Racing Shox DHX RC4 als 190/50,8mm, aber der kostet halt ~700,-â¬ neu...


----------



## Aragonion (18. November 2011)

Schade das dem Curare das selbe Schicksal wie dem Furan geblüht hat was die Produktion angeht ..........


----------



## Felger (18. November 2011)

was ist eigentlich mit dem nachfolger?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. November 2011)

Was mit dem Tropan wird werden wir wohl erst erfahren wenn es auf der Poison-Seite veröffentlicht wird. Alleweiteren Informations-Threads wurden hier ja als unzulässige Werbung verbannt. 
Mich hat es nicht gestört, solange es hier im Herstellerforum geblieben ist. Von mir aus dürfte hier direkt vom Hersteller so viel geworben werden wie sie wollen, aber, wie sagt man in den USA so schön?

It's the law...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokerider (19. Dezember 2011)

Hier mein altes downgegradetes CMP firestorm bzw Poison taxin.


----------



## Aragonion (19. Dezember 2011)

Gehts auch noch kleiner ??


----------



## supasini (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Bildgröße korreliert trefflich mit der Bedeutung dieses Unterforums


----------



## mcflops (19. Dezember 2011)

Winterumbau


----------



## GT-IDriver (19. Dezember 2011)

geil! wo gibts den sowas? wie liegt es preislich? und vorallem, wieviel spass macht es???


----------



## mcflops (19. Dezember 2011)

Preislich liegt es bei ca20 (eigenbau), und es macht 100% spaß


----------



## Pfeifenfreund (22. Dezember 2011)

Klasse gemacht; vor allem gefallen mir die Pedale mit ihrer Befestigung. 

Ein paar blöde Bemerkungen hinsichtlich der uphill-Qualität verbeisse ich mir nun. Dafür ist das Bild zu schön.

Danke für das Foto...


----------



## Marcelo82 (23. Dezember 2011)

Moin!
Geiler fred hier!werde die nächsten tage mal bilder von meinem hier posten!
Kritik und verbesserungsvorschläge sind willkommen!

Mfg Marcel


----------



## xenero (23. Dezember 2011)

Welches Baujahr ist dieser Arsen Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokerider (23. Dezember 2011)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Gehts auch noch kleiner ??



ne, aber grösser


----------



## Marcelo82 (23. Dezember 2011)

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1229/pc234284.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/4813/pc234282.jpg

Ich hoffe das klappt!Es folgen noch andere Bilder!

Mfg Marcel

Edit:wie kann ich denn Bilder direkt einstellen?


----------



## Reddi (23. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du etwas schreibst, ist oben über dem Textfeld eine Reihe von Buttons. Da kannst du auch "Grafik einfügen" wählen und da gibst du dann den Link ein.


----------



## Marcelo82 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal die Teile Liste!

Gabel:RS Reba Team 120mm (getravelt)
Lenker:Syncros 790mm
Vorbau:SIXPACK Menace
Griffe:Crankbrothers
Bremse:Elixir CR VR203mm HR 185mm
LFRT Swiss 445D
KeFü:E.thirten
Kurbel:Husselfeld
Pedale:SIXPACK Menace
Schaltwerk:Saint (Medium cage)
Reifen:Michelin Wild Griper 2,25 (kommen aber bald 2,4)

das war es erstmal.
ich hab hier noch eine 10fach SLX garnitur:Kurbel-innenlager-Schaltwerk-Umwerfer-und die Shifter.
alles ca 3 Monate alt.wenn jemand interesse hat,kann er sich gerne bei mir melden!


Mfg Marcel


----------



## Marcelo82 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi!
könnte jemand mal die bilder von mir mit photoshop bearbeiten??
ich würde gerne mal sehen wie der rahmen in purpel aussieht.
wenn das jemand machen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar!


Mfg Marcel


----------



## mcflops (23. Dezember 2011)

Marcelo82 schrieb:


> Hi!
> könnte jemand mal die bilder von mir mit photoshop bearbeiten??
> ich würde gerne mal sehen wie der rahmen in purpel aussieht.
> wenn das jemand machen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar!
> ...




so ungefähr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcelo82 (23. Dezember 2011)

Genial.
Was ihr alle könnt.
Kannst du mir auch noch eins in rubinrot Metallic zeigen?

Danke schonmal.echt super von dir!!!


Mfg Marcel


----------



## mcflops (23. Dezember 2011)

ist das ungefähr rubinrot ???
Metallic geht leider nicht, sorry.


----------



## Marcelo82 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi!
na das ist wohl mehr feuer rot!
aber trotzdem danke dafür!
bekommst du die decals auch noch weg?

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Edged (24. Dezember 2011)

Bike vom Obi?


----------



## Marcelo82 (24. Dezember 2011)

Edged schrieb:


> Bike vom Obi?


 

fertig oda wat????????????

alle teile sin hier aussem forum!
läuft sahne.möchte nur eine andere farbe.weiß haben zu viele!
das hier ist ein poison fred!wenn deins aussen baumarkt is,geh woanders hin!


----------



## Aragonion (24. Dezember 2011)

Hab den E605 Rahmen mal lackieren lassen 

Leider Formel und Poison Bikes auch weg nun und Poison Bikes antwortet auch nicht auf der Nachfrage nach Dekor zum aufkleben.
Muss Ich woll selber mal was entwerfen und per Drucker raus haun auf Wetterfester Folie die Rückseitig klebt ........


----------



## smokerider (25. Dezember 2011)

Marcelo82 schrieb:


> fertig oda wat????????????
> 
> alle teile sin hier aussem forum!
> läuft sahne.möchte nur eine andere farbe.weiß haben zu viele!
> das hier ist ein poison fred!wenn deins aussen baumarkt is,geh woanders hin!



Passt auch wieder.Auf Edgeds Offenem Profil steht ganz schön viel merkwürdiges. Photos hat er null. Gerne  mal ansehen.


----------



## Marcelo82 (25. Dezember 2011)

jaja!is halt ma ein richtiger Spa.....
werde wohl doch das b ike in purpel lackieren.nur etwas dunkler.und ohne die decals!
ich war schonmal am überlegen ob ich hinten ein kleineres LFR reinpacke.
was meint ihr?


Mfg Marcel


----------



## smokerider (25. Dezember 2011)

Marcelo82 schrieb:


> jaja!is halt ma ein richtiger Spa.....
> werde wohl doch das b ike in purpel lackieren.nur etwas dunkler.und ohne die decals!
> ich war schonmal am überlegen ob ich hinten ein kleineres LFR reinpacke.
> was meint ihr?
> ...



Hmm...weiss nich ob der Lenkwinkel dann noch OK wäre. Optisch würds aber bestimmt gut ausschauen.


----------



## Marcelo82 (25. Dezember 2011)

aber fahrbar wäre es doch noch oder?
ich meine,mir würde doch nicht direkt das steuerrohr abbrechen.!?

Mfg Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokerider (25. Dezember 2011)

Marcelo82 schrieb:


> aber fahrbar wäre es doch noch oder?
> ich meine,mir würde doch nicht direkt das steuerrohr abbrechen.!?
> 
> Mfg Marcel



Kommt drauf an was du damit machst würd ich sagen.

Ich hatte den selben Rahmen...hat massig miese Flatdrops (als ich noch Anfänger war 2004/2005) audgehalten mit 100mm Gabel. Dafür is er von den vielen Wheelies zwischen Ober-und Sitzrohr gerissen...hab auf Garantie den nachfolger bekommen, und der hält soweit.


----------



## Marcelo82 (25. Dezember 2011)

ich fahr ja gerade 120mm.is zwar nich die menge,aber besser als nix;-)
ich fahre trails und leichten DH.hier und da ein drop 1-maximal 2,5m.
ging mir halt um eine bessere berg ab performance mit nem kleineren HR.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich rate dir davon ab! Mit nem 24" Hinterrad ist das genauso als ob du vorne ne 140-150mm Gabel drin hast! Und laut Hebelgesetz wirken dann ganz andere Kräfte aufs Steuerrohr!

Ich empfehle dir das Bike so zu lassen! Und dir ein FR-Hardtail zu holen, ich hab das NS Bikes Core 3 mit 130mm...der Rahmen is für 120-160mm Federweg ausgelegt! Mein CMP Firestorm=Poison Taxin benutze ich als von A nach B komm-Bike. Überleg ob ich den Rahmen evtl verkauf....


----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Marcelo82 (26. Dezember 2011)

danke für die schnellen und aussage kräftigen antworten.
dann werde ich es wohl so lassen,und mich noch nach nem anderen frame umsehen.
vielen dank!

PS:ich werde hier nochmal bilder posten wenn es eine andere farbe hat,anderen vorbau,lenkerund griffe.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)

Gern geschehn! Ich empfehle dir einen Stahlrahmen! Seit ich meinen habe, will ich kein Alu mehr..der Unterschied ist krass! Alurhmen leiten vibrationen weiter, Stahlrahmen nehmen die Vibrationen auf...is echt nen viel geileres Fahrgefühl! zB der gleiche Drop fühlt sich mit dem CMp merkbar härter an als mit dem Cromorahmen! Gleichzeitig fühlt sich der Stahlrahmen beim Reintreten/Wiegetritt steifer an als der Alurahmen


----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)

Achja..für die eigene Sicherheit ist Stahl auch besser....ein Alurahmen kann bei Überlastung einfach durchbrechen..ein Stahlframe verzieht sich bei Überlastung...dann könnte man immernoch damit nachhause fahrn!

Deswegen hqab ich nen Stahllenker mit BMX-Vorbau rangebaut....


----------



## Marcelo82 (26. Dezember 2011)

kannst du mir was aus den bikemarkt hier  empfehlen?
so vonwegen rahmen beratung und so;-)


Mfg Marcel


----------



## Marcelo82 (26. Dezember 2011)

ach und!!!!!
ich habe hier immer noch die slx garnitur 10 fach rum liegen.
ist ca 3 monate alt.
bei interesse einfach bei mir melden!!

Mfg Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)

Hab grad im Bikemarkt reingeschaut! 

Würd sagen da ist grad nix Brauchbares. Weiss ja nich wie Gross du bist, ein Evil Stahlrahmen in Grösse M ist drin! Dein Poison ist Grösse L!

Ein NS Society ist auch drin...ist aber leichter als Core und Surge und nur bis 140mm Gabel. Der Rahmen ist für Touren, Enduro, AllMountain und leichten FR.

Also ich hab kein Interesse aner SLX.


----------



## Marcelo82 (26. Dezember 2011)

ich werd mal wieter schauen!
da war doch auch irgend ein sashquatsch(NORCO)160mm glaub ich!
bei freeride/DH Hardtail

ziemlich weit unten:was hälst du denn davon?

Mfg Marcel


----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)

Fand ich mal ganz geil! Aber seit ich stahlrahmen gekostet habe kommt gar kein Alurahmen mehr für mich in Frage.

Bevor ich Stahl gekostet hab war Sasquatch eins meiner Favoriten...


----------



## Marcelo82 (26. Dezember 2011)

danke!
also werd ich weiter suchen!

Mfg Marcel


----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)

Das hier dürfte genau dein Ding sein!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...agley-Bagger-288-Rahmen-2011-blau::27329.html

Wenn er dir zu teuer ist, schlag zu wenn er gebraucht auftaucht!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...agley-Bagger-288-Rahmen-2011-blau::27329.html

Sonst NS Bikes Surge


----------



## Marcelo82 (26. Dezember 2011)

der is ja mal hammer!
so teuer ist er jetzt ja auch nicht!
vielleicht macht BMO ja noch einen BLOW OUT dieses jahr!
und wieder mal FETTES Danke in deine richtung!


Mfg Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)

Gern geschehn! Hast Glück dass mir grad langweilig ist!


----------



## Marcelo82 (26. Dezember 2011)

dafür stell ich auch pics rein wenn was neues da ist!

Mfg Marcel


----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)

Noch ein Goldwerter Tip! Etwas Kriechöl (WD40, Brunox...) im Rahmen verhindert Rost und Festgegammelte Innenlager!

Freut mich dass ich helfen konnte!


----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)

So jetzt zurück zum eigentlichen Thema! Paar Bilder vom Firestorm/Taxin!


----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)




----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)




----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)




----------



## smokerider (26. Dezember 2011)

Bilder von verschiedenen Zeiten...Der Wheelie is von 2007...der Rest anfang 2010


----------



## factoryltd (27. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwo im Harz


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde behaupten wollen Braunlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja in Braunlage
Falls jemand Intresse am Bike hatt pn.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2011)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Irgendwo im Harz




Vandalen! Das ist eine Bank zum Ausruhen!


----------



## Marcelo82 (28. Dezember 2011)

So!
Bike ist zerlegt.wenn alles glatt geht wird es morgen in Viollete Metallic erstrahlen.
Es folgen sofort Bilder.Ist doch ehren sache!

Mfg Marcel


----------



## smokerider (30. Dezember 2011)

Marcelo82 schrieb:


> So!
> Bike ist zerlegt.wenn alles glatt geht wird es morgen in Viollete Metallic erstrahlen.
> Es folgen sofort Bilder.Ist doch ehren sache!
> 
> Mfg Marcel



Ist doch hoffentlich alles glatt gegangen!!? Na dann eben morgen.


----------



## Marcelo82 (30. Dezember 2011)

Heute nachmittag kommen wohl die ersten bilder!
sieht schon ziemlich geil aus!(Finde ich)
wie immer bin ich auf eure meinung gespannt!

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Aragonion (30. Dezember 2011)

Denke das traut sich auch nicht jeder was Ich aus dem E605 Rahmen gemacht hab


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (30. Dezember 2011)

das könnte fett werden,obwohl bei nem cc rahmen darf mann das wort fett ja nicht benutzen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2011)

Es könnte DAS schönste Poison werden...   Könnte!   

Warum? - Weil kein Kirmesplatzdekor von Poison drauf ist.

Man könnte auch sagen, daß es ein schöner *Astro*rahmen ist.  

Spass bei Seite, gewagte Farbe, aber schön! 
Meine Freundin fährt ein Poison/Chaka Fully in der Farbe. 
(Bilder suche ich gleich mal...)

Mein Schlechtwetter-Riesenrad, ein Lithium ; ebenfalls ohne Dekor:








..und beim 24h-Rennen


----------



## Mtbeler (31. Dezember 2011)

Irgend wie hinterlässt ein Rad ohne Dekor bei mir immer einen "unfertigen" Eindruck.
Mir fehlt dann was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (31. Dezember 2011)

Mtbeler schrieb:


> Irgend wie hinterlässt ein Rad ohne Dekor bei mir immer einen "unfertigen" Eindruck.
> Mir fehlt dann was.


Was fehlt denn? Die Werbung?

Ich bin überzeugt, der grüne Rahmen wird ein echter hingucker. 
@Aragonion: Glückwunsch zur Farbwahl.

-trekki


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2011)

Wenn da Lynskey, Rocky Mountain oder Nicolai draufsteht..okay.., aber ein umgelabelter Massenrahmen (nicht negative gemeint!)...  Dann lieber ohne Werbefläche!


----------



## Aragonion (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich schwank noch zwischen Pur und Dekor.
Wollte im Dekor eigentlich auch ne 1% als Ironie setzen als Anspielung auf Outlaw Biker wo Teambike steht .........
Wenn Dekor vieleicht besser ne Eigenkreation durchgehend 

So oder so besser als vorher ist der Rahmen sicherlich geworden.
Allein schon daher da Ich nicht mit dem Vorbesitzer Namen rumfahren kann als absolutes NoGo !!


----------



## Marcelo82 (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues wünsche ich erstmal!
ich bau mein bike gerade wieder zusammen.
wenns zusammen ist,gibts neue bilder!

Mfg
Marcel


----------



## Mtbeler (1. Januar 2012)

Hau rein!!!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. Januar 2012)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Allein schon daher da Ich nicht mit dem Vorbesitzer Namen rumfahren kann als absolutes NoGo !!



An der Stelle kleben auf meinem _Zyankali Team_ jetzt 2 große Aufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcelo82 (8. Januar 2012)

Hi!kann mir jemand sagen wieviel spiel die HR Nabe haben muß,und wie ich das einstelle!?

Mfg Marcel


----------



## smokerider (8. Januar 2012)

Um was für eine Nabe handelt es sich? Eine Nabe sollte gar kein Spiel haben!

Wenn es sich um eine Konusnabe handelt (zb deore, xt) einfach mit 2 flachen Maulschlüsseln die Nabe so einstellen dass kein Spiel spürbar ist aber so leicht wie möglich läuft! 

Bei der Gelegenheit kannste eh gleich die Nabe frisch einfetten!! Ab besten soviel reinhauen dass es beim zudrehen der flachen Kontermuttern rausquillt!


----------



## Marcelo82 (8. Januar 2012)

das hab ich mir schon gedacht!die eine mutter hat sich nämlich gelöst!
kein plan wie.also einfach handfest anziehen?an einer seite ist ja auch so eine gummimanschette.muß ich da auf irgendwas achten?

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Januar 2012)

Handfest reicht nicht, du brauchst in jedem Fall die Konusschlüssel.
http://kh-krieger.de/Nabenpflege.htm
Und mach die Lager voll mit Fett!


----------



## xenero (13. Januar 2012)

FERTIG:


----------



## Aragonion (21. Januar 2012)

Ich dafür NICHT obwohl Ich nur nen Stadtrad aus dem E605 Rahmen mach


----------



## xenero (21. Januar 2012)

Naja, Nabenschaltung und Maxxis Hookworm Reifen => hierbei handlet es sich um ein Stadtrad


----------



## xen54 (25. Januar 2012)

POISON Acetone Xn 2012





Acetone-Schriftzug





Namen-Schriftzug


----------



## smokerider (25. Januar 2012)

Hier das CMP Firestooorm!! Monströs, steif, schwarze Schweißnähte.


----------



## Alffelix (24. Februar 2012)

Mal mit den neuen updates Federweg Forne und hinten 150mm RS Revelation 2011 / Fox RP 23, KS i900, Shimano Plattform/Klick Pedale/ Wippe aus Poison Curare (in verbindung mit dem 200/57mm Länge/Hub Foxdämpfer komme ich jetzt hinten auf wirklich gemesene 152mm Federweg super sensibeles ansprechen) und Diverse Rot eloxierte Teile wie Schrauben, Schnellspanner usw. Die Avid Elixir CR beissen jetzt in Shimano XT Scheiben (kein klingel und schleifen mehr denoch eine bessere perfomance als mit den Avid Scheiben) evt. steht das Bike so zum verkauf also einfach mal melden fals interesse. MFG ALF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alffelix (24. Februar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1066668

Mal mit den neuen updates Federweg Forne und hinten 150mm RS Revelation 2011 / Fox RP 23, KS i900, Shimano Plattform/Klick Pedale/ Wippe aus Poison Curare (in verbindung mit dem 200/57mm Länge/Hub Foxdämpfer komme ich jetzt hinten auf wirklich gemesene 152mm Federweg super sensibeles ansprechen) und Diverse Rot eloxierte Teile wie Schrauben, Schnellspanner usw. Die Avid Elixir CR beissen jetzt in Shimano XT Scheiben (kein klingel und schleifen mehr denoch eine bessere perfomance als mit den Avid Scheiben) evt. steht das Bike so zum verkauf also einfach mal melden fals interesse. MFG ALF


----------



## Domme02 (24. Februar 2012)

Hübsches Arsen AM!

hier mein MTBvD Racing Teambike (Poison Graphene):








(kurbel kommt demnächst noch ne leichte B.O.R Germany)
Ist aber nun erstmal passend für den Rothaus Poison Bikes Cup fertig geworden und geht total krass ab


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Februar 2012)

Alffelix schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1066668
> 
> Mal mit den neuen updates Federweg Forne und hinten 150mm RS Revelation 2011 / Fox RP 23, KS i900, Shimano Plattform/Klick Pedale/ Wippe aus Poison Curare (in verbindung mit dem 200/57mm Länge/Hub Foxdämpfer komme ich jetzt hinten auf wirklich gemesene 152mm Federweg super sensibeles ansprechen) und Diverse Rot eloxierte Teile wie Schrauben, Schnellspanner usw. Die Avid Elixir CR beissen jetzt in Shimano XT Scheiben (kein klingel und schleifen mehr denoch eine bessere perfomance als mit den Avid Scheiben) evt. steht das Bike so zum verkauf also einfach mal melden fals interesse. MFG ALF



Öhm, du hast eine Curare Wippe mit nem 200/57er Dämpfer monteiert und 152mm Federweg? Wie viel ist damit dein Tretlager höher gekommen? Weil das Curare hat (nicht nachgemessene) 150mm mit 190/50er Dämpfer und schon ein brutal hohes Tretlager.
Der Vorbau ist mal ziemlich lang, hast schonmal was kürzeres probiert? Ich fühl mich mit kurzen Vorbauten erheblich wohler.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. Februar 2012)

Und das 4. Poison:






Poison Opiat umgebaut als Singlespeeder.

meine weiteren Poison Bikes:


----------



## AndreasFFM (11. März 2012)

Hier frisch mein E605, erster Fahrtest ist gestern zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausgefallen. Vielleicht noch Lenkerposition besser einstellen, Gabel sowieso, ansonsten passt es so sehr gut. Bringt fahrfertig 10,2 kg auf die Waage.






Steuerlagerschalen hatte ich vorher im Gefrirschrank, liesen sich recht leicht einpressen.


----------



## zoomer (11. März 2012)

Von der Sattelposition her hätte der Rahmen auch eine Nummer Grösser sein können, oder ?

Aber ich finde es chic


----------



## AndreasFFM (11. März 2012)

habe etwas kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper  - relativ gesehen. Das längere Oberrohr und das kürzere Sattelrohr gegenüber meinem Radon ZR Team kommt mir bei der Sitzposition sehr entgegen.
Bin aber auch noch nicht ganz fertig mit der Feineinstellung. Werde noch ein bißchen ausprobieren.

Bin halt von der Fraktion: Farbe egal, hauptsache schwarz  
den meisten wird es nicht mehr gefallen, aber ich liebe es eher klassisch


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. März 2012)

Find ich immer wieder putzig wenn hier im Forum aufgrund der Sattelstellung darauf geschlossen wird, dass der Rahmen zu klein ist. 
Bei dem hier ist ja, so wie es aussieht, auch nur eine 350er Stütze verbaut, sieht für mich alle sehr normal aus. Das Ding hat als CC-Bike bald weniger Sattelüberhöhung als mein Enduro...

Ich stell deswegen schon fast keine Pics mit Sattel in Tretposition rein. Ich fahre bevorzugt kleine Rahmen (L) was mit meinen 1,90m dann dazu führt dass ein 385er Kindshock nur passt wenn ich den Maximalauszug um 1-2cm überschreite. Wie das aussieht kann man sich in meinem Album angucken, aber größer fühlt sich für mich blöd an.


----------



## AndreasFFM (11. März 2012)

War ja nicht böse gemeint, manchmal gehen hier die Kommentare in der Tat unter die Gürtellinie. Aber damit komme ich zurecht, vermutlich kommt der Sattel auch noch ein, zwei cm höher, wird sich die nächsten Fahrten dann zeigen.

Habe die Sattelstütze mit Kröpfung um einen nicht so langen Vorbau (90 mm) fahren zu können, ansonsten wirds mir unbequem bei längeren Fahrten. Scheint aber gut zu passen für mich.

Ist jetzt mein erstes Poison und der Rahmen gefällt mir, wertig verarbeitet und vom Gewicht ziemlich ok für Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (11. März 2012)

Ich meine nicht die nichtsaussagende Sattelrohrhöhe sondern das ihm das Oberrohr
zu kurz ist. So scheint mir das Tretlager zu weit vorne als dass man effektiv Treten
könnte.


----------



## carofem (11. März 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Hübsches Arsen AM!
> 
> hier mein MTBvD Racing Teambike (Poison Graphene):
> 
> ...


@Domme 02: Ne schöne Rennsemmel haste da ,wieviel Gramm bringt sie denn auf die Waage?


----------



## zoomer (11. März 2012)

carofem schrieb:


> Poison Graphene



Hmmh,
schaut in natura sehr viel besser aus 

Die Aufkleber ums Steuerrohr herum sind jetzt auch besser ...


----------



## Edged (11. März 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hmmh,
> schaut in natura sehr viel besser aus
> 
> Die Aufkleber ums Steuerrohr herum sind jetzt auch besser ...


Na ja, es bleibt immer noch ein "LowInterest"-Produkt.
Massenware aus Asien halt ...


----------



## Domme02 (11. März 2012)

carofem schrieb:


> @Domme 02: Ne schöne Rennsemmel haste da ,wieviel Gramm bringt sie denn auf die Waage?



So wie es da steht also mit schwerer sram s1000 Kurbel 9,3kg.
Demnächst kommt vllt ne B.O.R und mit ne paar kleinigkeiten soll's dann noch unter 9kg gedrückt werden.
Geht aber auch so schon mega ab


----------



## bene94 (16. März 2012)

Hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich ein Rennrad poste. Aber es wird noch ein Graphite folgen sobald es den Weg in die Schweiz gefunden hat. 

Poison Opiat in den Farben des Poison Sport Team:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xen54 (16. März 2012)

Schön giftiges grün! 

Sieht nett aus


----------



## Domme02 (16. März 2012)

Also so ein Rennrad darf hier auf jeden fall rein!!

Hübsch!


----------



## fon199 (19. März 2012)

Lithium Team sram 2012


----------



## bOERt (29. März 2012)

Upgradeaktion...  mein Curare will n neuen dämpfer es versteht sich nicht mehr so gut mit dem orignial mitbestellten Metel R.

Zur auswahl stehen:

- Manitou Swinger Coil X3           180
- Manitou Swinger Coil X4           225
- Manitou Swinger AIR X4 2008    220
- DNM  Burner- RCP                   160
- Kindshock Climbmax 3.0            130

Oder noch jemand ne idee .. gibt nicht so viele 190er dämpfer

Taugt einer von denen ?


----------



## GT-IDriver (29. März 2012)

also ich hatte erst nen fox vanilla rc, war recht gut fürs grobe. nun hab ich ein fox float rl drin. funktioniert echt sau gut!!! kann ich nur empfehlen!!!!


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (29. März 2012)

hatte in meinem curare nen x-fusion drin wahr sahne das teil,und preislich auch ok


----------



## bOERt (30. März 2012)

gut gut .. liste erweitert  machts aber nicht einfacher.
nun mal preislich sortiert.

-  Kindshock Climbmax 3.0 -  130
-  X-Fusion Vector PVA 190mm  - [email protected]
-  DNM Burner- RCP -  160
-  Manitou Swinger Coil X3 -  180
-  Manitou Swinger AIR X4 2008 -  220
-  Manitou Swinger Coil X4 -  225

das ich keinen Fox5.0 einbauen werde sollte klar sein. 
Der Dämpfer sollte nicht unbedingt das dreifache des Rahmens 
kosten... 

Oder doch Luft ? Irgendwie spricht mich aber Stahl mehr an 

Loos Vorschläge Meinungen Begründungen  Dann gibts auch n neues 
Foto hat sich einiges getan ..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. März 2012)

Ich fahr nen Swinger X4 Air den ich recht günstig im Bikemarkt geschossen habe. Bin ich mit zufrieden, habe aber auch noch nie Coil im Curare getestet weil mir der Bock so schon schwer genug ist. Benutze das Ding eher als AM/Enduro denn als Leichtfreerider.


----------



## bOERt (30. März 2012)

gut gut .. nun kommt bewegung ins spiel.. 

ich bin aber so fett  das ich lieber coils mag. glaub ich


----------



## Jekyll1000 (30. März 2012)

Öööh. Heißt dieser Thread jetzt "Curare Dämpfer Diskussion" ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (30. März 2012)

mein gott wo sollste dich denn sonst darüber unterhalten man wird ja überall verscheucht mit dem "billig taiwan frame"


----------



## PoliceCar (30. März 2012)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> mein gott wo sollste dich denn sonst darüber unterhalten man wird ja überall verscheucht mit dem "billig taiwan frame"


Nanana, immerhin kommen die Poisenfahrräder aus Overath in der tiefsten Eifel ...


----------



## supasini (30. März 2012)

Overath? Eifel? 
Den Witz verstehen nur die ganz Eingeweihten


----------



## PoliceCar (1. April 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Overath? Eifel?


... ... 
.
.
.
Hmm, es geht das Gerücht um, dass die Fahrräder genau dort höchstpersönlich vom "Goodfather of ultimative Bikeness" heiliggesprochen werden ...


----------



## Honigblume (1. April 2012)

Erkennt man das dann wenigstens? 
Also von allein fährt das Rad nun doch keinen Berg rauf... 

Obwohl, möchte ich, daß der Goodfather of shootmedead mein MEIN RAD anfasst?

Bevor es heisst, ich komm vom Thema ab, Bilder von meinem Poison sind in meinem Album.


----------



## supasini (2. April 2012)

war keine Absicht?
ok: 
Godfather: Overath, Bergisches Land (schäl Sick) "Der Hauptort liegt etwa 25 Kilometer östlich von Köln im Aggertal im Bergischen Land."
Poison-Bikes: eigentlich Mayen, jetzt Nickenich, Nähe Laacher See: also Eifel (richtige Seite)

btw.: war gerade auf der Startseite von Poison-Bikes: interessant, wie der Schreibstil sich durchsetzt, ich würde die Titel "Godfather of Verbrothering, Verenglishing und Superlativing" hinzufügen!


----------



## PoliceCar (2. April 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> war keine Absicht?


... doch, natürlich war das Absicht. 



supasini schrieb:


> ..., wie der Schreibstil sich durchsetzt, ich würde die Titel "Godfather of Verbrothering, Verenglishing und Superlativing" hinzufügen!


... jo, nimmt aber eh wohl niemand ernst. 

Btw: Goodfather --> Gutvater. An dem anderen wollte ich nie nichts dran messen. War also auch Absicht ...



So, Back to Topic, wenn's überhaupt interessiert.


----------



## bOERt (2. April 2012)

mann mann wasn verein das hier ist. 
unglaublich. voll topic und so .. cool


----------



## supasini (2. April 2012)

OT ist in diesem Faden gut für die Augen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bOERt (2. April 2012)

Kleine anmerkung.. ich dachte eigentlich ich wäre aus der Zeit raus

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrA4Kp9ASn4"]Amiga Demo: Anti Atari Demo      - YouTube[/nomedia]

ich war übrigens ein atari user.. und .. 

wende dich an einen Admin und lass den Poison unterfaden doch aus dem Forum löschen.. wenn du an so was spass hast. Kindergarten 

 .. geh in dein Liteville oder Specialised Thread tipp mit einer Hand und halte ein Tempo bereit.

so ein schwachsinn.

Wurzelausweicher !


----------



## PoliceCar (2. April 2012)

bOERt schrieb:


> ... schrob was.


Na, dann unterhalte Dich doch weiterhin mit Dir selbst ... 

... Du Federkernmatratzenlieger ... (das war definitiv OnT)


----------



## bene94 (3. April 2012)

Das 2. ist nun auch endlich da:


----------



## Fifumo (3. April 2012)

@ bene 94: So ist´s richtig, ist ja eine Galerie für unterbewertete bikes 





...........nicht mehr aktuell sind Gabel und Lenker

Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## bene94 (3. April 2012)

Was meinst du mit unterbewertet?

Das 2., weil ich vorher schon das Rennrad gepostet habe und das Bike halt etwas länger brauchte um den Weg in die Schweiz zu finden.


----------



## supasini (3. April 2012)

@bene94: das ist mal ein schmuckes Poison 
Teileliste/Gewicht? (oder ist es ne Standardkonfiguration?)



Fifumo schrieb:


> .........nicht mehr aktuell sind Gabel und Lenker



das ist ja nicht ganz so schlimm, die kann man nicht so richtig gut erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (3. April 2012)

Eine genaue Teilesliste habe ich nicht. Aber ich glaube man erkennt das Meiste.
Rahmen: Poison Graphite 
LRS:Novatec Naben und FRM 333 Felge mit 1430g
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba
Bremse: MT6
Gruppe: Komplett XT
Lenker: FSA K-Force
Vorbau: FSA OS 99 
Sattelstütze: New Ultimate
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Pedale: Shimano XT
Reifen: Racing Ralph in 2.25

So wie auf dem Bild (incl. Pedale) aber ohne Flaschenhalter waren es 10.02kg. Mit Spielzeugreifen kann ich aber noch 0.5kg sparen.


----------



## Silent (3. April 2012)

bene94 schrieb:


> Das 2. ist nun auch endlich da:



Grüne Zughüllen hätte ich noch dran gemacht


----------



## bene94 (3. April 2012)

Stimmt, würde bestimmt gut aussehen. Ich werde es mir notieren! 

Edit:


----------



## Schrommski (3. April 2012)

aktuelle Ausbaustufe:






Federgabel (German Answer Kilo) musste weichen. Geometrie gefiel mir gar nicht. Ich mag den Lenker so tief wie möglich.

Neue Laufräder: Hope-Naben, DT-Swiss-Felgen
Neuer Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Neuer Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4

Jetzt fährt es sich richtig genial und mein Hintern tut nicht mehr so schnell weh, wie mit der Federgabel.

Achso: Griffe (WCS), Bar-Ends (Procraft), Schnellspanner und Sattelklemmschelle (KCNC) sind auch neu.


----------



## Fifumo (3. April 2012)

bene94 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit unterbewertet?



............meinte damit nicht Dein bike, sondern generell die Meinung über Poison bikes. Gilt halt nur als Taiwankram, ist aber auch nicht schlechter als ganz viele andere bikes, und hat ein super Preis/leistunsverhältnis.
Aus meiner Sicht.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## bene94 (3. April 2012)

Poison Bikes sind sogar sehr liebevoll gemacht. Kann da später noch ein schönes Detail vom Graphite nachreichen. 
Würde sogar so weit gehen und sage, dass das Poison hochwertiger ist, als mein altes Scott Scale.
Aber vorallem hat mich das Opiat begeistert! Einfach ein toller Rahmen. Hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass ich so glücklich werden kann mit Alu.


----------



## Edged (4. April 2012)

Silent schrieb:


> Grüne Zughüllen hätte ich noch dran gemacht



___

Dann wird's auffer Alm von Kühen gefressen.
Und in der Nähe von Schweizer Banken besteht erhöhte Verhaftungsgefahr ... 
Obwohl - Taiwankohle nehmen die sicher auch gerne.


----------



## Johnny Rico (5. Mai 2012)

Ein Geschenk für meinen Schatz:










Der Sattel geht nicht für sie, sonst fertig.


----------



## Fifumo (5. Mai 2012)

....... sehr schön, hoffe Dein Schatz  sieht das genauso 

So schön sauber *war* meins auch mal 





Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## Illuminus (6. Mai 2012)

Syncros schrieb:


> Ich mag den Lenker so tief wie möglich.



Dreh den Vorbau um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. Mai 2012)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Ein Geschenk für meinen Schatz:



Ui, das ist aber chic.

Das erste Rad bei dem mich ein verbogenes Rohr nicht mal stört.
Coole Farbe.


Sattel ? SQLab 611 oder 610 ?


----------



## Schrommski (7. Mai 2012)

Illuminus schrieb:


> Dreh den Vorbau um



Wäre ne Maßnahme. Der eine Spacer könnte auch noch raus.

Nene, das passt schon so, wie es jetzt ist. Mit der GA baut mir das Teil viel zu hoch. Sitzt man drauf, wie auf nem Oma-Rad.


----------



## Johnny Rico (7. Mai 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ui, das ist aber chic.
> 
> Das erste Rad bei dem mich ein verbogenes Rohr nicht mal stört.
> Coole Farbe.
> ...



Hi & Danke,

das ist ein Specialized Toupe. Mag Sie gar nicht gern...

Das Rot ist das standardmäßige "Knallrot". Ist nie ein Fehler, die Farbe...


----------



## Edged (7. Mai 2012)

Frauen die rot tragen sind meist auf Krawall gebürstet.


----------



## zoomer (7. Mai 2012)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> das ist ein Specialized Toupe. Mag Sie gar nicht gern...



Ich meinte die SQLabs als Vorschlag/Alternative ...


----------



## Johnny Rico (7. Mai 2012)

Ach so, sorry.

@edged: Kennt ihr euch?


----------



## saboridah (8. Mai 2012)

Mein Graphene nach dem Schinderhannes in Emmelshausen.


----------



## michaduke (12. Mai 2012)

Mein Cube Reaction musste sterben jetzt heißt es Poison Morphium!!


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mal ein ganz spezielles Ethanol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (3. Juni 2012)

Update:





Larger View

Jetzt mit XLC Basebar


----------



## Weckle77 (4. Juni 2012)

Mein Poison Spielzeug...ziemlich genau ein Jahr alt und war nie mehr wieder so sauber...


----------



## zoomer (4. Juni 2012)

Chic !

Die weissen Felgen kommen gut.


----------



## argyle4ever (12. Juni 2012)

So ihr Neider  Hier ist mein Poison Furan Aufbau von 08


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Juni 2012)

kann es sein das poison sich komplett von denn gravity modellen verabschiedet hat , warum?


----------



## grothauu (15. Juni 2012)

Weckle77 schrieb:


> Mein Poison Spielzeug...ziemlich genau ein Jahr alt und war nie mehr wieder so sauber...



Welcher Rahmen ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (17. Juni 2012)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> kann es sein das poison sich komplett von denn gravity modellen verabschiedet hat , warum?



tja, seit fast 2 jahren schon. irgendwo weiter oben hieß es mal, es soll ein neues enduro kommen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juni 2012)

Es kommt ein neues Enduro, das Tropan. Allerdings finde ich die Geometrie recht Old School, die soll dann per Angleset auf flach getrimmt werden, damit man mit 66° LW werben kann. Das Tretlager sieht aber trotzdem hoffnungslos stelzig aus. Und der Dämpfer am Oberrohr spricht auch nicht zwingend für einen günstigen Schwerpunkt.
Als Rahmenkit gibt es das Ding wohl auch nicht mehr. Zumindest ist es noch nicht gelistet.
Ich warte lieber aufs ICB.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (17. Juni 2012)

jo das schaut aber nicht gerade spassig aus


----------



## Reichling-Racer (4. Juli 2012)

So hier nochmal ein Foto von meinem Bike, wer Serien Teile vom Poison Graphen sucht sucht lange  - Mit Thomsen, Maxxis, BOR, Syntace, MAgura und anderen Leckerbissen  Eine Übersicht alle verbauten teile findet Ihr HIER !


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. Juli 2012)

kette zu lang??


----------



## don.old.sql (8. Juli 2012)

Momentan mal mein Bock auchn Poison - Teste grad den Rahmen mal, fährt sich bis jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## sylantkilla (16. Juli 2012)

So, ich melde mich dann mal mit kleinen Updates zu Wort - seht selbst:











Weitere Bilder (oder auch eine bessere Auflösung) gibt's in meinem Album.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## GT-IDriver (17. Juli 2012)

cooler aufbau!!! wie ist der monarch in curare? spiele auch mit dem gedanken meinen float rl auszutauschen. wieviel fw hat deine lyric?


----------



## sylantkilla (17. Juli 2012)

Der Monarch ist etwas zäh, ich muss ihn aber auch im C-Tuning mit etwa 225PSI fahren damit alles passt (bin halt etwas schwerer...). Ursprünglich habe ich den mit einem B-Tuning gekauft und mit weniger Druck gefahren, hat dann aber entweder nicht vom SAG gepasst oder vom Federverhalten (zu schnell durchgeschlagen). 
Wenn du einen Monarch probieren  willst würde ich den mit Piggy nehmen - also den Monarch Plus - kann  sein das der besser läuft. Ich hab auch schon über den Wechsel von Monarch auf Monarch Plus nachgedacht - kann aber nichts darüber sagen ob sich das effektiv auswirkt auf die Performance (wäre aber an Erfahrungswerten interessiert).

Die Lyrik hat 160mm - es ist eine 2010er 2-Step Air.

MfG 

Sylantkilla


----------



## GT-IDriver (21. Juli 2012)

ok, ich hab mit ausrüstung auch so um die 100kg... (armes rad....) der plusdämpfer liegt mir auch eher in der nase, wobei beim preis wird es wohl dann doch eher nen rt3 oder 4.2...... was wiegt dein spassgerät?

ps: traumgabel!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sylantkilla (21. Juli 2012)

Mein Bike wiegt so etwa 15 - 16 kg, genau kann ich das im Moment nicht sagen.
Die Gabel ist vom Ansprechverhalten leider nicht so pricklend (Stahlfeder ist mal um Längen besser), aber läuft schon.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## GT-IDriver (21. Juli 2012)

das wiegt meins auch so ca... nur mit ner domain 302. die spricht zwar gut an, aber ist mir zu schwer..... was hälst du von ner durolux?


----------



## sylantkilla (22. Juli 2012)

GT-IDriver schrieb:


> das wiegt meins auch so ca... nur mit ner domain 302. die spricht zwar gut an, aber ist mir zu schwer..... was hälst du von ner durolux?



Ich bin eher so der Rock Shox-Fan, die Lyrik spricht ja schon gut an, kommt halt nur auf's Modell an. Was ich mir noch gefallen lassen könnte wäre eine BOS-Gabel, aber mal sehen - an sich bin ich ja mit der Lyrik ganz zufrieden.

Von Suntour halte ich allgemein nicht so viel, auch wenn die wohl inzwischen ganz gute Gabeln produzieren sollen.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## GT-IDriver (23. Juli 2012)

seit wann fährst du das bike wie es da steht? und in welchen einsatzbereich?


----------



## sylantkilla (24. Juli 2012)

GT-IDriver schrieb:


> seit wann fährst du das bike wie es da steht? und in welchen einsatzbereich?



So wie es da steht seit dem 16.7. aber angefangen es aufzubauen habe ich Ende 2008.
Mein Einsatzbereich ist dem Aufbau entsprechend Enduro.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Reichling-Racer (25. Juli 2012)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> kette zu lang??



 Ne die Kette ist richtig gelängt, allerdings ist nach 1,5 Saisons nun die Feder des Schaltwerks ausgeleiert...was Solls ich habe das Schaltwerk dieser Tage mit einem Gummi unterstützt jetzt passt auch wieder die Kettenspannung


----------



## California81 (27. Juli 2012)

Mein Graphene:


----------



## Aragonion (8. August 2012)

Der Neongrüne Rahmen in Ral 6038 liegt weiterhin auf Eis da Ich Mich entschieden hatte die Federgabel auch in der Farbe lackieren zu lassen mit dem Ergebnis das die selbe Firma die Farbe total verhunzt hat gegenüber dem Rahmen (extrem Minzig/Cremig/ extrem Hell/Ausgeblichen, Deckkraft ? = WTF ) 

Wieso man unfähig ist einen genormten Ral Farbton erneut zu lackieren ohne eine neue Art Farbe (Minzgrün) zu kreieren weiss der Teufel ...........
Und wir reden nicht von einer kleinen Farb Nuance !!

Werd jedenfalls in der Retoure daher auf neu lackieren zu deren Kosten bestehn und den Rahmen als Muster bei legen !!


----------



## snate (20. August 2012)

So da ich hier neu bin, aber das nötige bike verfüge möchte ich euch es jetzt vorstellen
das wahr die 2011er variante.

Ich hoffe mann kann alles sehen.

Partliste lohnt sich nicht da wir 2012 haben und ich es komplett umgebaut habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snate (20. August 2012)

So die 2012er variante sieht da schon bedeutend besser
Die parts wurden auch deutlich besser wenn auch noch nicht alle dran bzw. da sind

highlights für mich sind:

Reifn: Continental Gravity 2.3 Zoll
Bremsen: Avid Elixier 9 v/h 180/180
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock Dropzone Remote
LRS: DT Swiss Laufradsatz M-1900 
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Gabel: noch Suntour xlc 120mm, bald Marzocchi 44 RLO 140mm

die Fotos könnt in meinem Album in groß angucken


----------



## carofem (21. August 2012)

Raccoons#81 schrieb:


> Mein Graphene:


Die gelben Verhüterli noch weg dann is gut . Haste den Lockouthebel entfermt ?


----------



## Thormx (1. September 2012)

Ich habe ein Morphium und bin damit soweit zufrieden.


----------



## trauntaler (16. September 2012)

mein Astro (Poison ohne Aufkleber  ) im Bikepark-Setup:





Fazit: Macht Spaß aber das Fahrwerk ist noch verbesserungsbedürftig. Der Dämpfer überdämpft etwas und die Gabel könnte feiner ansprechen. Dafür finde ich die Geometrie o.K., der Umbau der unteren Dämpferaufnahme hat sich als gut erwiesen!

Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## Felger (17. September 2012)

trauntaler schrieb:


> ...der Umbau der unteren Dämpferaufnahme hat sich als gut erwiesen!
> 
> Grüße
> Stefan



was hast du gemacht?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2012)

Ich würde sagen oben ein Stück abgetrennt und das Loch tiefer gesetzt um einen 200er Dämpfer einbauen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (17. September 2012)

ok, hier sieht mans

ich bin so frei




was war der anlass?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2012)

Im Zweifel der Wunsch den Federweg durch Einbau eine 200/57er Dämpfers auf 170mm zu steigern, um der Gabel halbweg gerecht zu werden und ohne die Geometrie ganz zu versauen.
Ich hätte vermutlich gleich noch versucht das Tretlager tiefer und den LW flacher zu kriegen. 
Aber ich werd meins eher gegen das ICB tauschen


----------



## Fifumo (17. September 2012)

Wenn man den Federweg nicht verlängert (würde das denn mit dem Reifen so ohne weiteres gehen? Bei mir kann ich nicht von 200 /50 auf 57 wechseln) wird das Anspechverhalten durch den längeren Dämpfer besser. Er kann sensibler reagieren, da er für den gleichen Federweg mehr Dämpferweg hat.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2012)

Wieso legt der Dämpfer bei einem 200/50 mehr Weg zurück als bei einem 190/50? Das Übersetzungsverhältnis berechnet sich aus Ferderweg/Dämpferhub und das bleibt immer bei 3:1. Das einzige was sich minimal ändert ist die Bahn auf der sich der Dämpfer bewegt, und damit die Bahn die das Hinterrad beschreibt.


----------



## Fifumo (17. September 2012)

............sorry, ich meinte den Unterscheid 200/50 zu 200/57.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## bOERt (17. September 2012)

man kann doch auch wie ich einen DHX5.0 einbauen der hat auch 57mm hub  bei 190er länge. ... 

hach .. ich wollt ja mal wieder n aktualisiertes Bild einstellen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2012)

Wenn man auf ne vernünftige Druckstufe verzichten kann


----------



## bOERt (17. September 2012)

was ist an der selben des DHX5.0 coil .. so schlecht ? Ich lerne gern dazu.


Ich finde das curare fährt sich wie ein anderes rad seit dem austausch gegen diesen manitou metel R.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2012)

Klar, gegen nen Manitou Metel R dürften die meisten Dämpfer eine Offenbarung sein. Aber die DHX (insbesodere die Air) neigen halt gerne zum durchrauschen weil die Druckstufe nur recht simpel ausgeführt wurde. Beim Coil dürfte das nicht ganz so ins Gewicht fallen.

Bei meinen Aussagen zu Fox muss man aber im zweifel nochmal 20% persönliche Abneigung berücksichtigen


----------



## bOERt (17. September 2012)

nöö iss ja n coil  die 1000gramm mehr machens bei mir auch nicht mehr aus.


durchgerauscht iss bei mir zwar schon einiges aber der dämpfer mit der feder nicht  ausnutzen des federweges ist natürlich schon angesagt. 
aber der DHX ist richtig buttrig sanft gegen den schnöden mettel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (17. September 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen oben ein Stück abgetrennt und das Loch tiefer gesetzt um einen 200er Dämpfer einbauen zu können.



Nicht ganz richtig...



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hätte vermutlich gleich noch versucht das Tretlager tiefer und den LW flacher zu kriegen.



... Richtig! Der 190/50 Dämpfer ist geblieben und so ist das Tretlager auf einer angenehmeren Höhe. Das der Lenkwinkel flacher wird stört mich auch keineswegs, im Gegenteil! Mehr Federweg hinten brauche ich nicht, das können die Knie auch ausgleichen. Die kleine geschraubte Strebe hinten in der Wippe musste ich übrigens ausbauen, die schlägt sonst am Sitzrohr an wenn man ganz einfedert. Zur Stabilität trägt das "Stäbchen" eh nicht bei.

Ich bin zum Vergleich auf einem Nukeproof Mega gesessen, Lenkwinkel gleich aber das Mega hatte ein längeres Oberrohr. Das Currare ist schon eher kurz und wenn ich mir dann auch noch ein hohes Tretlager vorstelle fährt sich das "stelzig" bis wackelig.  

Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## Felger (21. September 2012)

hast du ca maße da von der bearbeitung?


----------



## trauntaler (21. September 2012)

Hallo! 

Ergibt sich aus dem vorhandenen Loch und dem Dämpfer. Der Schnitt muss ganz knapp unter dem vorhandenen Loch erfolgen, ich habe sogar durch das Loch geschnitten:



(großklicken)

Nach vorne hin muss man ganz zum Unterrohr hin schneiden, sonst geht dort der Dämpfer an. Aber zur Not kann man da auch nachher noch etwas wegfeilen. 



(großklicken)

Die kleine Strebe an hinteren Ende der Wippe stößt jetzt voll eingefedert am Sitzrohr an und fliegt deshalb raus. Für was dieses Stäbchen gut ist verstehe ich eh nicht, zur Stabilität trägt es jedenfalls nicht bei.



(großklicken)

Insgesamt eine feine Sache, das Tretlager kommt mit dem 190mm Dämpfer auf eine normale Position und der Lenkwinkel wird flacher. Aber nicht das es dann ein Downhiller wäre, so stell ich mir ein Enduro vor. Jetzt muss das Fahrwerk nur noch etwas weicher werden und vielleicht teste ich einen etwas längeren Vorbau.

Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## socke989 (29. September 2012)

Ich habe mal ne Frage:
habe evtl. vor mir ein poison Acetone Rahmen zuzulegen.
Nun bin ich mir unschlüssig welche Größe.
Bin 14 Jahre alt, 1,78 m groß, Schrittlänge 87cm.
Da ich zu einer wahrscheinlichkeit von 99,9 %  noch wachsen werde, würde ich eig. das 50ger nehmen. Hat wer Erfahrungen Tipps?. Die Wendigkeit ist mir erstmal wurscht da ich bequem sitzen mag. Der Rest ist Skil. 
MfG Tim.


----------



## Domme02 (29. September 2012)

würde dir auch zum 50er raten.....hab aber auch keine erfahrungen mit dem acetone.


----------



## Edged (29. September 2012)

socke989 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage: ...
> 1,78 m groß, Schrittlänge 87cm.


Guckst Du hier.


----------



## socke989 (29. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Schnelle Antwort. 
MfG Tim.


----------



## Fett (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Geimeinde,

ich hätte folgende Frage. Kann ich an meinem 2010 Zyankali (rot glanz, Decals unter dem Lack) den Lack mit Abbeizer runterbringen?

Hat das schon einmal jmd. Gemacht.

Leider kann ich nicht herausfinden ob der Lack gepulvert ist oder nasslackiert.

Wollte keinen extra Thread eröffnen. Wenn ich mein Projekt beendet habe wird auch ein Foto für die Galerie sofort nachgereicht.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## gigabike_de (30. Oktober 2012)

das geht eigentlich nur, bei einem Fachbetrieb (Entlacker).
Da kommt der Rahmen, in ein Säurebad.
Abbeizen oder Sandstrahlen, geht nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reicherttobi (31. Oktober 2012)

Hier ist mein Poison.
Ist ein Trainingrad.
Einfach vergrößern 
Der specialized Aufkleber ist schon weg 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fett (31. Oktober 2012)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> das geht eigentlich nur, bei einem Fachbetrieb (Entlacker).
> Da kommt der Rahmen, in ein Säurebad.
> Abbeizen oder Sandstrahlen, geht nicht!



Alles klar, danke dir für die Einschätzung....werd ich mich mal auf die Suche eines Entlackers machen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Nitrox110 (14. November 2012)

Mein Poison-Bike (Eigendesign) und zudem mein erstes Mountain-Bike: 

http://www.abload.de/img/imag0064qjqit.jpg


----------



## Domme02 (14. November 2012)

für einstieg passend


----------



## träk_fjul (27. November 2012)

poison lebt: hier der neu zusammengebaute beweis:


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (27. November 2012)

geiles corratec bow ,achne poison, coole rahmen form gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (31. Januar 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/111066-poison-bikes-poison-curare-set-40cm-rahmenhohe


----------



## sevenuplev (5. Februar 2013)

Hab auch ein Poison, ist nur leider ein Rennrad  Aber GENIAL.....


----------



## OrangeSpy (17. Februar 2013)

An die Arsen AM Fahrer: in welcher Bohrung in der Wippe hat der Rahmen seinen maximalen Federweg? Es geht um einen Arsen AM Baujahr 2007.
Gruß
Andy


----------



## uli_123 (18. Februar 2013)

Du hast 3 bohrungen, oder ?
In dem Loch, was am nähstem zum Sitzrohr liegt, hast Du 150mm, das mittlere 130mm,
das nächste 110mm.


----------



## OrangeSpy (19. Februar 2013)

Ja genau drei Bohrungen. Das hatte ich genau  andersrum im Kopf. Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Zaenger_29 (21. März 2013)




----------



## bOERt (21. März 2013)

ui wo haste den denn noch ausgegraben 
ich hab leider nur n "fast" blanken astro bekommen.. 
der iss ja quasi auch n altes epo.


----------



## Zaenger_29 (21. März 2013)

aha mein Rahmen ist aus 2010..Ist nen eigener aufbau.
Denn Rahmen bekommt man nirgens mehr
Ist die DH series von Poison nen coustomaufbau


----------



## bOERt (21. März 2013)

eigenaufbau iss meins auch .. sowie mein curare.. 
aber ich merkte halt ich brauch was mit mehr federweg. 

wenn das wetter nicht so sch***e wäre ich will mein astro hobel mal antesten !


----------



## Zaenger_29 (21. März 2013)

Ja kanns auch kaum erwarten das die sonne sich blicken lässt.. bei uns hier im Harz schneit es ohne ende

ja viel federweg ist schon geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. März 2013)

Ha den Parkplatz kenn ich doch


----------



## Zaenger_29 (21. März 2013)

Thale
das foto hab ich letztes jahr gemacht nach meinem oberschenkelhalsbruch nen halbes jahr später konnt ich wieder fahren auf der strecke wo ich mich kaputt gemacht habe..
dieses jahr ist schon ne neue kurbel verbaut und nen Rock shock vivid R2c coil..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. März 2013)

Nur ist dieses Jahr die Strecke kaputt


----------



## Zaenger_29 (21. März 2013)

ja das ist voll zum kotzen.
meine jungs waren schon da und haben sich die zerbombte strecke angeschaut und bilder gemacht..sieht wohl nicht gut aus für den start der sasion..
sch.... harwester:kotz:


----------



## Lordseafox (21. März 2013)

Hi, ich hab noch mal eine technische Frage zum Curare (mit der alten Umlenkwippe)
Und zwar habe ich etwa 2 mm Spiel am oberen Dämpferbolzen,an der Wippe. Verschleißerscheinungen haben die Wippenbohrungen keine und die Dämpferbuchse ist auch noch fast neu.
- Da ich von Anfang an schon dieses Spiel habe, liegt es vielleicht an der zu großen Tolleranz ? Also der Bolzen ist schon der richtige (0,8mm) 

-oder gibt es im Zubehör noch stärkere Durchmesser?

-Oder habt ihr vielleicht schon mal diese Erfahrung gemacht?

Danke im Vorraus, Jan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. März 2013)

In welche Richtung hast du das Spiel? Die Schraube hat im demontierten Zustand in der Buchse Spiel das ist normal und bei korrekter Montage irrelevant. Die Kraft zwischen Wippe und Buchse/Dämpfer darf NICHT über den Bolzen Übertragen werden! Die Schraube ist nur dazu da die Wippe so fest gegen die Buchsen zu pressen dass die Kraft durch die Pressung zwischen den beiden Bauteilen übertragen wird.


----------



## mertim (21. März 2013)

Hallo,

da ihr ja alle Poison Fahrer seit wollte ich mal kurz OffTopic fragen ob ihr soweit zu frieden seid mit dem Support, der Leistung etc. Ich will mir nämlich ein Poison BIke bestellen habe jedoch bei dem Hersteller etwas Bedenken. Gerne auch PNs. Danke


----------



## Lordseafox (21. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> In welche Richtung hast du das Spiel? Die Schraube hat im demontierten Zustand in der Buchse Spiel das ist normal und bei korrekter Montage irrelevant. Die Kraft zwischen Wippe und Buchse/Dämpfer darf NICHT über den Bolzen Übertragen werden! Die Schraube ist nur dazu da die Wippe so fest gegen die Buchsen zu pressen dass die Kraft durch die Pressung zwischen den beiden Bauteilen übertragen wird.




Das Spiel geht von unten nach oben. Also wenn ich das Rad im Stand aus bewege, dann fällt es schon stark aus, wie Buchsenspiel.
Wenn ich die Schraube nun richtig festknalle, dann hab ich trotzdem noch Spiel, deswegen glaube ich, dass evtl. die Bohrungen in der Wippe etwas zu groß sind ´, oder vielleicht doch etwas verschlissen sind; Aber an den Löchern ist mir bisher nichts. Die sind noch alle Rund und nicht oval. Aber wie gesagt, das Rad wurde nie viel bewegt..
Auf dauer würde es voll ins Material gehen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. März 2013)

Lordseafox schrieb:


> Das Spiel geht von unten nach oben. Also wenn ich das Rad im Stand aus bewege, dann fällt es schon stark aus, wie Buchsenspiel.
> Wenn ich die Schraube nun richtig festknalle, dann hab ich trotzdem noch Spiel, deswegen glaube ich, dass evtl. die Bohrungen in der Wippe etwas zu groß sind ´, oder vielleicht doch etwas verschlissen sind; Aber an den Löchern ist mir bisher nichts. Die sind noch alle Rund und nicht oval. Aber wie gesagt, das Rad wurde nie viel bewegt..
> Auf dauer würde es voll ins Material gehen.



Da haut dann aber irgendwas garnicht hin. Passen die Dämpferbuchsen genau zwischen die Wippen? Ich muss bei mir sogar die Wippe minimal aufspreizen um den Dämpfer dazwischen zu bekommen. Die Buchsen dürfen sich in keine Richtung in der Wippe bewegen lassen wenn sie fest geschraubt sind. Anzugsmoment sind glaub ich 13Nm. Das einzige was sich bewegen darf ist das Gleitlager des Dämpfers auf der Buchse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lordseafox (21. März 2013)

Mh, also die Buchsen passen genau in die Wippe. Wenn ich das 2te Loch für die Federwegsverstellung nutze, hab ich auch wieder dieses Spiel.
An meinen anderen Fullys kenn ich das nicht, da sitzt alles fest.
Dann müsste den Bolzen zu dünn sein oder so und ich muss mal die jeweiligen Durchmesser gemau ausmessen. Zumindest passt er genau zu dem der Dämpferbuchse. 
Muss dazu sagen, das Rad wurde von mir komplett aufgebaut, der Bolzen war mit Teil des Rahmenkitts, den ich zwar gebraucht gekauft hab, aber eben fast neu war.


----------



## Edged (21. März 2013)

mertim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ihr ja alle Poison Fahrer seit wollte ich mal kurz OffTopic fragen ob ihr soweit zu frieden seid mit dem Support, der Leistung etc. Ich will mir nämlich ein Poison BIke bestellen habe jedoch bei dem Hersteller etwas Bedenken. Gerne auch PNs. Danke


You get what you pay for ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. März 2013)

mertim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ihr ja alle Poison Fahrer seit wollte ich mal kurz OffTopic fragen ob ihr soweit zu frieden seid mit dem Support, der Leistung etc. Ich will mir nämlich ein Poison BIke bestellen habe jedoch bei dem Hersteller etwas Bedenken. Gerne auch PNs. Danke



Keine Ahnung wie sich der Laden nach der Umfirmierung in Folge der Insolvenz jetzt so darstellt. Ich hab meinen Rahmen Ende 2010 gekauft und da gab's nix zu Meckern. Meine Farbwünsche wurden erfüllt und ich hab für Minigeld die Sektor dazu bekommen. Das geld für's Planfräsen des Innenlagergehäuses habe ich erstattet bekommen weil es nach dem Pulvern verschlampt wurde, und als ich nach nem knappen Jahr die Hauptlagerbuchsen bei einem Flatdrop halb abgeschert habe hab ich kostenlos neue bekommen.

Wenn das Tropan nicht so eine Merkwürdige Geo hätte (66°LW nur mit Angleset, hohes BB) und in meinem Augen reichlich teuer geraten wäre (für ein Poison) hätte ich evtl. wieder eins gekauft. Aber ich wechsel jetzt lieber aufs ICB, das ist nicht teurer, deutlich moderner und ich war dran beteiligt.

 @Lordseafox:
Ich kann mir nur erklären dass der Bolzen aus irgendeinem Grund die Wippe nicht richtig auf die Buchsen klemmt. Zu kurzes Gewinde auf dem Bolzen?


----------



## Zaenger_29 (21. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie sich der Laden nach der Umfirmierung in Folge der Insolvenz jetzt so darstellt. Ich hab meinen Rahmen Ende 2010 gekauft und da gab's nix zu Meckern. Meine Farbwünsche wurden erfüllt und ich hab für Minigeld die Sektor dazu bekommen. Das geld für's Planfräsen des Innenlagergehäuses habe ich erstattet bekommen weil es nach dem Pulvern verschlampt wurde, und als ich nach nem knappen Jahr die Hauptlagerbuchsen bei einem Flatdrop halb abgeschert habe hab ich kostenlos neue bekommen.
> 
> Wenn das Tropan nicht so eine Merkwürdige Geo hätte (66°LW nur mit Angleset, hohes BB) und in meinem Augen reichlich teuer geraten wäre (für ein Poison) hätte ich evtl. wieder eins gekauft. Aber ich wechsel jetzt lieber aufs ICB, das ist nicht teurer, deutlich moderner und ich war dran beteiligt.
> 
> ...




Ich bin mit meinem Poison EPO Dh auch komplett zufrieden..
Sehr gute geometrie,robust gute Schweißnähte da kann manches intense nicht mithalten wenn ich das von nen Freund anschaue
Und vor allem die Lager sind immer noch die gleichen seit 2010 und ich fahre jede Saison net grad wenig..
Ob poison noch mal nen DH fähigen Rahmen raus bringt ist fraglich...
Sind zwar net die leichtesten Rahmen aber beim DH lege ich wert auf robustheit nicht auf büchsenblech


----------



## bOERt (21. März 2013)

Wie issn das bei dem epo das meinem astromrahmen entpricht.. den rahmen sieht man in meinen bildern.
Denn ich kann den  sattel nur ungefähr auf lenkerhöhe machen sonst haut der sattel bei vollem einfedern aufs hinterrad.
Getestet bei ausgebauter feder.

Als Dämpfer hab ich da nen 241mm dhx 5.0 drin. Das hinterrad wandert satte 250mm richtung sattel. Die Dämpfer Aufnahme an der wippe ist nun in
die unterste Befestigung geschraubt. In der mitte und oben finde ich es schon extrem hoch.

Hab mir nun mal ne grade sattelstütze und nen flachen sattel geordert. Mal sehn wie weit ich damit runter komme.

Aber der rahmen wirkt wirklich robust. 


Zum curare:
Mein curare hat kein spiel.. versuchs mal mit wackeln und ob du mit dem finger an den spalten der aufnahme feststellen kannst wo
Es genau wackelt. Nicht das dein dämpfer auf grund von luft im öl "spiel" hat. Hatte ich auch schon mal  fühlt sich an wie ein geschrotteter lockerer hinterbau. Versuche auch mal ob der dämpfer an der buchse nur mit dem bolzen ohne rahmen spiel hat. Das sollte er natürlich nicht haben.


----------



## Alffelix (30. Mai 2013)

hier mal ein Update Arsen AM 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alffelix (30. Mai 2013)




----------



## O.Springer (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen. ich habe mein bike vor ca 2 jahren schonmal hier vorgestellt, noch unter meinem alten namen GT-IDriver....
damals war es mein erstaufbau und war noch schwarz/gold. nach einigen umbauten sieht es nun so aus! UND AUCH ICH HABE MICH AN DEN UMBAU DER UNTEREN DÄMPFERAUFNAHME GEWAGT!!! und kann es nur emfehlen!!!


----------



## dennis008 (18. Juni 2013)

Was bringt der Umbau der Dämpferaufnahme? 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2013)

Tretlager kommt tiefer, Lenkwinkel wird flacher. Nachteil: der eh schon flache Sitzwinkel wird nach flacher.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. Juni 2013)

Änderungen:
* Carbon Setpost
* Aerobars
* farbige Kettenblattschrauben


----------



## enduro92 (18. Juni 2013)

Braucht hier jmd. noch einen gebrauchten Curare Rahmen ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte da auch noch einen in L rum liegen...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (20. Juni 2013)

was wolt ihr denn für eure schätzeken


----------



## enduro92 (21. Juni 2013)

habe da keine vorstellung, wie viel der wert ist (noch) , am liebsten einfach mal preisvorschlag , sieht man übrigends noch bei meinen bildern im komplettzustand


----------



## lefty78 (23. Juli 2013)

Hallöchen,

ich bin seit etwa 3 Wochen ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer eines Poison Bikes!

Ich habe mir perlgrün metallic als Farbe ausgesucht und war total gespannt wie die nun aussieht! Leider konnte mir Poison kein Bild des Rahmens senden, da die die Farbe noch nie verwendet hatten! Also wenn es ebenfalls jemand suchen sollte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (24. Juli 2013)

cool


----------



## saboridah (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

die Farbe ist genial. Aber verwendet hat Poison sie schonmal. Mein Sohn fährt sie spazieren


----------



## lefty78 (29. Juli 2013)

süß 

Na ja mir hat es Poison so mitgeteilt. Scheinbar haben die einfach keine Fotos von den fertigen Rahmen gemacht!


----------



## Reddi (31. Juli 2013)

Mein Lithium ist leider grad sicherheitshalber außer Dienst... 
Und ich versuche seit drei Tagen, bei Poison anzurufen, aber leider kann man nur dann anrufen, wenn normale Menschen arbeiten...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (31. Juli 2013)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Mein Lithium ist leider grad sicherheitshalber außer Dienst...



Was sieht man denn auf dem Foto ? Soll das ein Riss sein ?


----------



## Reddi (31. Juli 2013)

jap... macht nen Bogen und geht praktisch halb um dieses kleine Gusset rum. Es kann kein Kratzer von der Kette sein, weils die nicht-Abtriebsseite ist. Kann auch kein Kratzer von nem Steinschlag oder sowas sein, weils dann gerade wäre und schlichtweg anders aussähe (gbt genügend vergleiche). 
Und n bekannter Maschinenbauingenieur sagt auch dass das ein Riss ist.


----------



## spessarträuber (14. August 2013)

neue Kurbel fürs 2010er E605:


----------



## carofem (15. August 2013)

Mein Zyankali


----------



## kegstar (24. August 2013)

So - dann will ich mal mein Curare-Eigenbau auch herzeigen...

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe - Stand 24.08.2013

Technische Änderungen vorbehalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschimann (3. September 2013)

Hallo Leute! Hab da mal ne Frage! Ich hab ein Epo von 2007. Hab den Rahmen 2009 bei Poisen gekauft und komplett aufgebaut. 
Parts: 
     Kurbel: Hussefelt mit 38 Blatt
    Vorbau: Hussefelt 60mm
     Lenker:  Truvativ Holzfeller 700mm 31,8mm Rise
       Gabel:  Junior T 170mm
Bremsen: Shimano Saint 2009 mit 203er Scheiben
Sattel: SDG Bel Air rl
   Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4.0 
      Pedale: NS 
         Kefü: Amoeba
Schaltwerk: Saint 2009 mit passendem Trigger
Felgen: Sun Ringel Mtx 39 32 loch
      Naben: HR. CMP 150 x12  - VR. Novatec 110x20 
   Kassette: XT
        Kette: XT
 Rahmengrösse: 46
Möchte das Rad verkaufen. Was kann das noch wert sein? Alles funktioniert. Ein paar Lackkratzer hat es, aber ja das ist normal.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. September 2013)

zw 400-800, je nach lust und laune der leute


----------



## michfisch (4. September 2013)

Das Bike meiner Tochter:
POISON ETHANOL 20" Neuaufbau

Gruss M


----------



## bOERt (4. September 2013)

so so.. mein custom curare in L

nun isses zwo jahre alt.. und macht viel mit und hält viel aus... hätte ich nicht gedacht.
und macht immernoch spass


----------



## muschimann (25. November 2013)

Hallo! Hab mein Poisen epo noch hier rumstehen. Wollte es eigentlich als Hardenduro umbauen. Hab mir jetzt doch was anderes zugelegt. Hat einer von euch vielleicht interesse? Die Bremsen  und der sattel sind weg. daher denk ich mal das 550-600 ein guter Preis wäre. Ihr wisst ja wie die bikes abgehen. mfg


----------



## dib (23. Januar 2014)

26" lelbt!
Poison Zyankali
Ca. 9,9 Kg
Bergauf der Hammer, bergab nicht so : -)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaedelbeisser (25. Januar 2014)

Zyankali IGH


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. Januar 2014)

Rohloff


----------



## SX01 (18. Februar 2014)

Meine Curare  2003


----------



## MTB-First-Time (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

da es so wenige Bilder vom aktuellen Zyankali-29-Rahmen gibt, muss ich meine Neuerwerbung (heute eingetroffen) gleich mal vorstellen. Nach kurzer Probefahrt bin ich super zufrieden. Optische Rahmenqualität und Lackoberflächen für die Preisklasse voll i.O.

 

Bike: Zyankali 29 Team (SRAM X9) - RH 48 - Reba Gabel
Besonderheiten: LRS - Mavic / Novatec SL, X.0 Gripshift 3x10, Bremsscheiben 200mm / 180mm, Ösen für Gepäckträger

Punkte die mir nicht so gefallen:
1) Das Rot am (zweifarbigen) Vorbau passt nicht so gut zur Rahmenfarbe = Poison-Feuerrot (selbst schuld, da habe ich nicht nachgefragt, sondern nur nach Abbildung im Shop geschätzt)
2) Sehr wenig Platz zwischen Umwerfer + Zug und Reifen. Dies wird bei mir verstärkt durch die RR 29 x 2,35. Lt. Beschreibung des Rahmens max. Breite 2.3 zulässig => unbeding einhalten und 29 x 2,25 wählen. Übrigens hat mir Poison das Rad mit den breiteren 2,35-Reifen (entgegen des ursprünglichen Angebots mit 2,25) ausgeliefert. Grundsätzlich finde ich zwar die breiteren Reifen gut, werde wegen des geringen Abstands vermutlich später auf 2,25 wechseln.


LG

UK


----------



## MTB-First-Time (25. Februar 2014)

Doppelpost

UK


----------



## MTB-First-Time (5. März 2014)

Doppelpost bitte löschen


----------



## MTB-First-Time (21. März 2014)

Umwerferproblem bei Zyankali 29 ist gelöst:

SRAM x.9 High Clamp funktioniert zwar nicht, da bei den 44er Kettenblatt die Schelle über dem Flaschenhalter liegt, mit Problem Solvers direct mount Umwerferadapter + x.9 high direct mount Umwerfer passt es perfekt mit dem 2.35 Racing Ralph (ca. 18 mm Abstand zw. Reifen und Umwerfer), auch der Flaschenhalter kann genutzt werden.

Ich nehme an, bei SRAM 2fach Kettenblatt 38/24 gibt es keine Probleme mit dem high clamp Umwerfer. Wer unbedingt die 3fach mit den 44er Blättern will, sollte sich auf die Problematik einstellen und max. die 2.25er Reifen wählen, dann müsste es auch mit low clamp (gerade noch) reichen, da die problem solvers Lösung doch recht aufwändig ist.

Ein Wort zum Poison Service:
Ähnlich wie die Homepage sehr informativ, leicht chaotisch und nicht immer ganz konsistent in der Information. Aber immer freundlich und sehr an einer Problemlösung interessiert. Toll ist die Offenheit für Sonderwünsche, das macht das Produkt ein wenig zur Wundertüte, aber letztlich doch überzeugend. Andere sind vielleicht in der Abwicklung perfekter, aber weniger individuell und das zählt hier für mich.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. März 2014)

MTB-First-Time schrieb:


> Ein Wort zum Poison Service:
> Ähnlich wie die Homepage sehr informativ, leicht chaotisch und nicht immer ganz konsistent in der Information. Aber immer freundlich und sehr an einer Problemlösung interessiert. Toll ist die Offenheit für Sonderwünsche, das macht das Produkt ein wenig zur Wundertüte, aber letztlich doch überzeugend. Andere sind vielleicht in der Abwicklung perfekter, aber weniger individuell und das zählt hier für mich.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Das ist auch der Grund dafür, warum ich gleich mehrere Räder von Poison besitze.


----------



## RazzFazz3HT (31. März 2014)

Hi,
so hier mal mein Neues Zyankali. Ganz klassisch in 26 Zoll, Rahmenhöhe 19 Zoll.
Ausführung Team mit ein Paar Specials wie SID Gabel und FSA Lenker und Sattelstütze.
Ausstattung ist SRAM X9 nur die Bremsen sind Shimano SLX.
Gewicht mit Pedale 10,9kg.

Weiter Bilder findet ihr hier :
https://plus.google.com/photos/108802257236401939823/albums/5997010381989944193


----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. April 2014)

RazzFazz3HT schrieb:


> Gewicht mit Pedale 10,9kg.



Nachgewogen ? Mein Zyankali Team hat nämlich in ähnlicher Ausstattung ein wenig mehr auf der "Hüfte"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazzFazz3HT (2. April 2014)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Nachgewogen ? Mein Zyankali Team hat nämlich in ähnlicher Ausstattung ein wenig mehr auf der "Hüfte"


nachgewogen mi Aldi KOfferwaage, keien Ahnung wie genau die wirklich ist, aber die Badezimmerwaagen sind auch ziemliche Schätzeisen.
Ich hätte noch Zugriff auf eine Kernwaage, dazu müsste ich aber 80km fahren.
Welche Laufradgröße und Rahmen größe hast du?

Beim Hochtragen auf der Kellertreppe fühlt es sich auch angenehm leicht an.
Ich hab aber auch bei jedem Teil das ich zusätzlich geordert hab im Netz nachgeforscht, ob sich das Gewichtsmäßig lohnt.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (2. April 2014)

RazzFazz3HT schrieb:


> Welche Laufradgröße und Rahmen größe hast du?



Meins wiegt *11,70 kg* mit Pedalen. Es ist aus 2010 (Laufräder: FRM XMD 388 Felgen mit Novatec Naben ~ 1.600 g mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26 x 2,25 und Conti Supersonic Schläuchen), RH 50. Gewogen mit digitaler "Fischwaage".


----------



## RazzFazz3HT (2. April 2014)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Meins wiegt *11,70 kg* mit Pedalen. Es ist aus 2010 (Laufräder: FRM XMD 388 Felgen mit Novatec Naben ~ 1.600 g mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26 x 2,25 und Conti Supersonic Schläuchen), RH 50. Gewogen mit digitaler "Fischwaage".


Na das ist schon ne Hausnummer mehr!
Da müsste man die Ausstattung mal genau vergleichen, in den Letzten 4 Jahren hat sich ja auch in der Entwicklung etwas getan,
Wiewohl derzeit wohl die Räder wieder etwas schwerer werden.
Ich vermute mal das die Gabeln mit der Zeit leichter wurden. Die jetzige Rockshox SID wiegt zb nur 1350gr (Die 2013er Version war jedenfalls chwerer).
Auch ist die SRAM X9-Gruppe relativ leicht. Sollte geringfügig leichter als XT sein, wenn ich so die Gewichtsangaben aus verschiedenen Radkatalogen vergleiche.
Die SL-K Stütze und der SL-K Lenker sind laut Netzdaten auch je ca 80-100gr als die ausgerüsteten ALUTeile von Controlltech.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (2. April 2014)

RazzFazz3HT schrieb:


> Da müsste man die Ausstattung mal genau vergleichen, ...



Die findest Du hier: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...li-team.402608.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm und mit einem Gewicht von 10,8 kg (ist ohne Pedale - vermutlich für RH 46)

Bei mir kommt hinzu: PD-M 536 (ca. +600 g), Ergon Griffe (Mehrgewicht ca. +100g), Flaschenhalter (ca. +100g) + Kleinigkeiten (ca. +100g) = +900 g. Mindergewicht: Selle SLR (ca. -100g), Seatpost Oval (ca. -50g) => Passt also im Rahmen der üblichen Toleranzen 

Die Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller sind sowieso sehr optimistisch und einfallsreich. Bei meinem CUBE stimmt es nämlich auch nicht (+500g).


----------



## RazzFazz3HT (2. April 2014)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Die findest Du hier: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...li-team.402608.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm und mit einem Gewicht von 10,8 kg (ist ohne Pedale - vermutlich für RH 46)
> 
> Bei mir kommt hinzu: PD-M 536 (ca. +600 g), Ergon Griffe (Mehrgewicht ca. +100g), Flaschenhalter (ca. +100g) + Kleinigkeiten (ca. +100g) = +900 g. Mindergewicht: Selle SLR (ca. -100g), Seatpost Oval (ca. -50g) => Passt also im Rahmen der üblichen Toleranzen



Da bin ich allein bei der Gabel schon 300gr leichter. Meine Pedale PD-M 520 habe ich mit 380gr auf ner Gramm genauen Wage abgewogen.
Griffe sind meine vermutlich auch leichter, Flaschenhalter habe ich nicht, und Kleingkeiten zu wiegen ist natürlich ehrlich auf sich selber bezogen, aber schwer vergleichbar. Ich habe daher mein Rücklicht(vermutlich 100gr) nicht mitgewogen.

Bin ich schon bei 700gr weniger, und dann noch sattel, Sattelstütze und Lenker, abzüglich 200gr deine Laufräder.
Ich habe einen gringfügig kleineren Rahmen(19Zoll=48cm).
Passt also halbwegs die 800gr weniger...

Den Lenker habe ich auf 60cm gekürzt. Gewicht habe ich aber mit den Originalen 74cm gemessen.



Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller sind sowieso sehr optimistisch und einfallsreich. Bei meinem CUBE stimmt es nämlich auch nicht (+500g).



Da die Hersteller einen gewissen Spielraum(10%?) haben bis man reklamieren darf, habe ich die März Ausgabe der Bike abgewartet und da die gemessenen Werte verglichen. Außerdem habe ich bei Einzelteilangaben im Netz die Gewichte verglichen.
zb Sollen die Mavic CrossRide gegenüber den CrossOne lauto PoisonBike Webseite ca 100Gr leichter sein. Das konnte ich aber laut anderen Seiten nicht feststellen. Ich habe herausgefunden das beide LR-Sätze fast genau gleichviel wiegen.

Bei deinen NovaTec Naben hatte ich speziell Bedenken wegen der Qualität. Hab eine innerhalb von 11Monaten zerstört, kann aber auch ein Einzelschicksal sein. Und die FRM 388 hatte ich an einem anderen Rad, scheint mir einen Tick zu Groß zu sein und daher waren bestimmte Reifen schwer drauf zuziehen. Möchte ich nicht wieder haben.


----------



## träk_fjul (19. April 2014)

hier mal ein graphite...


----------



## träk_fjul (19. April 2014)

und noch eins... ;-)


----------



## Feuerballjunge (24. April 2014)

Meins

  meins


----------



## Edged (24. April 2014)

Puky?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerballjunge (25. April 2014)

nein wieso hat der den selben hobel?


----------



## dib (25. April 2014)

Rotfl!

Gesendet von meinem A500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## huschteG60 (26. April 2014)

Mahlzeit , Hier mal mein Bike : die Scott decals sind von mein Vorgänger. Ist aber ein Curare


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. April 2014)

Also, nen Curare mit Doppelbrücke halte ich dann doch mal für eher ungünstig, sofern es nicht nur vor ner Eisdiele bewegt wird. Fand schon merkwürdig das Poison das Ding ne Zeit lang mit 180er Durolux verkauft hat. 
Mit ner 150er oder 160er Gabel dürfte es deutlich besser funktionieren, und die Belastung fürs Steuerrohr wäre erheblich geringer.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (27. April 2014)

die 170er junior t hatte ich auch drin sogar original poison mit 24 hr


----------



## Feuerballjunge (3. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. Mai 2014)

was fährst du damit


----------



## Edged (3. Mai 2014)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> was fährst du damit


*XC! *


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. Mai 2014)

hat was von der supermoto die ich mal hatte


----------



## JensVER (15. Mai 2014)

Nabend, ist ein Chaka/ Poison Rahmen in 27,5/650b. Trägt den Namen Hoku, sieht dem 29er Poison Zyankali ein paar Posts vorher aber ziemlich ähnlich. Wenn die letzten fehlenden Teile zum WE hoffentlich eintrudeln, kann ich endlich eine Probe- Tour erledigen.
Gruß


----------



## Jekyll1000 (16. Mai 2014)

"Neues" gebrauchtes *Poison Lithium 29 "LTD Edition"*:





Gross

Hat 'ne Recon Gold statt der Silver und bringt ca. 12,80 kg auf die Waage.


----------



## intel (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo, da ich Blind bin und auf der Homepage nichts gefunden habe, könnt ihr mir das Gewicht von einen Tropan Shimano XTR 26" verraten?


----------



## tomadv (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

hier mein neues Poison Zyankali 650B mit matt weiß lackiertem Rahmen und SRAM-Ausstattung. Der Rahmen wird so nicht auf der Website abgebildet, nach Aussagen von Poison ist es schon die 2015er-Version. Den Service und das Entgegenkommen bei Poison kann man aber nur loben, perfekte Abwicklung und für einen individuellen Aufbau eine superschnelle Lieferzeit.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## RazzFazz3HT (6. Juni 2014)

tomadv schrieb:


> hier mein neues Poison Zyankali 650B mit matt weiß lackiertem Rahmen und SRAM-Ausstattung.


Recht stylisch!
Aber bei der Farbe  mehr was für die Eisdiele als für die Wald....


----------



## Edged (6. Juni 2014)

Und falsche Radgröße. Alles über 26" ist sowas von out - quasi völlig unfahrbar.


----------



## tomadv (6. Juni 2014)

Wieso, mag der Wald keine MTBs in Weiß? Na dann hab ich ja alles falsch gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensVER (6. Juni 2014)

Welche Rahmengröße hast Du bei welcher Schrittlänge genommen ?! Wenn ich mir so den Rahmen Deines Zyankali anschaue, ist das Chaka Hoku ( welches Poison als Rahmen, aber ungelabelt bei Egay anbietet) dann ja Baugleich mit Deinem bzw. dem 2015er Zyankali Modell. Hatte auf der Poison Homepage auch schon Bilder eines kupferfarbenen Zyankali gesehen und war etwas verwirrt das die Kompletträder ein anderes Rahmendesign hatten. Den Service bei Poison fand ich auch super und kulant ( Umtausch von Starrgabel sowie Rückmeldung auf technische Fragen), aber auf der Homepage ist das teilweise etwas irreführend mit den Abbildungen der Bikes und dem real gelieferten. Hatte dort einen Opium CX Rahmen geordert, der dann auch andere Ausfallenden als abgebildet hatte...

Gruß, Jens


----------



## tomadv (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jens,

ich bin 1,87 groß, Schrittlänge ist 90cm. Es ist ein 21er Rahmen, da dieser für tourenorientierte Fahrer empfohlen wurde. Tja, ich habe den Chaka Hoku gegoogelt und muss sagen, dass ich nun doch etwas verunsichert bin. Die Ähnlichkeit ist doch schon sehr groß. Andererseits habe ich auch Fotos gefunden, wo der auf der Website abgebildete Rahmen als Chaka Hoku verkauft wird. Ein angeblich neuer 29er Zyankali-Rahmen auf Facebook ist meinem Rahmen aber auch sehr ähnlich (https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...036.1073741833.193805810770201&type=1&theater). Offenbar ein Verwirrspiel. Auskunft von Poison war, dass der Zyankali-Rahmen auf der Website so nicht mehr lieferbar sein wird...

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2014)

Chaka gibt es schon sehr lange als Label. Irgendwann hat damals die Fa. Teikotech zusätzlich ne Versandmarke aufgebaut.  Das ist Poison.
Also: Poison und Chaka sind baugleich. 

es gibt sogar noch skurillere Dinge: ich hab ein altrs Radon Rennrad.  das ist auch ein Poison/ Chaka. da war Radon im September ausverkauft und hat einfach in Mayen Rahmen geordert und die mit Radon labeln lassen.  Fährt auch gut...


----------



## tomadv (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

wie gesagt, ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Das MTB ist top und das Entgegenkommen von Poison vorbildlich. Man muss sich nur bewusst sein, dass man nicht unbedingt das bekommt, was abgebildet ist. Wahrscheinlich kommen die Rahmen vieler Hersteller eh aus einer Schmiede.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Juni 2014)

Das war bei meinem Ethanol vor 3 J. auch nicht anders. Der Rahmen auf der Webseite sah auch anders aus als der gelieferte. Außerdem hatte er auch noch ein anders Maß der Sattelstütze. Aber Poison hat mir kostenlos eine Reduzierhülse geliefert, so dass meine Teile alle gepasst hatten.

BTW: E-Mails an das Beratungsteam beantwortet an Sonn- und Feiertagen auch mal der Chef persönlich.


----------



## JensVER (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo, nach den ersten Touren bin ich recht begeistert. Fährt sich sehr agil und wendig und macht richtig spaß.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (20. Juni 2014)

grün ist geil


----------



## brainsail (22. Juni 2014)

Hier ist ein Zyankali 650B Team mit SRAM X9 und SLX Bremsen.






Anders als bei der Produktabbildung im Online-Shop sind Ober- und Unterrohr gebogen. Soll wohl aussehen wie ein Carbonrahmen. Das gebogene Oberrohr verringert die Schrittfreiheit um 1 cm gegenüber einem geraden. Das wäre nicht schlimm, aber die angegebene Schrittlänge ist total daneben. Bei diesem 17" Rahmen soll 73 - 82 cm Schrittlänge passen. Die überstandhöhe ist schon 75 cm. Bei einem MTB sollten da noch 5 - 10 cm Platz sein. Lustigerweise versucht Poison in den AGB, sowas als Grund für Reklamationen auszuschließen: "Alle Angaben über Spezifikationen und Beschreibungen zu Produkten sind unverbindlich; dies gilt für Abbildungen, Zeichnungen, Maße und Gewichte, Produktbeschreibungen und Preisangaben. Werden Angaben gemacht, kann aus diesen keine Zusicherung irgendwelcher Eigenschaften abgeleitet werden."

Die hintere Bremsleitung ist um das Tretlager sehr locker verlegt, mit einem großen Zwischenraum zur Kettenstrebe. Bei einem Geländefahrrad geht sowas gar nicht. Da kann sich irgendwann ein Zweig drin verhaken und die Bremsleitung beschädigen. Die Verlegung der Bremsleitung an der Unterseite des Unterrohrs ist auch problematisch. Sie wird da während der ganzen Lebensdauer vom Vorderrad mit Dreck und Steinen beschossen, und vor lauter Dreck sieht man eventuelle Schäden schlecht.






Die hintere Bremse ist auf der Kettenstrebe platziert. An die hintere Postmount-Schraube kann man keinen Drehmomentschlüssel ansetzen, weil kein Platz unter der Sitzstrebe ist. Selbst mit einem normalen Inbusschlüssel kommt man schwer rein. So war auch der Schraubenkopf werkseitig schon etwas rund gedreht.

Bei der Vorderbremse hat der Monteur die Unterlegscheiben des Adapters wild verteilt, so dass der Bremssattel 5 mm zu weit außen saß. Man sieht es auch an den Schleifspuren auf der Scheibe von den ersten Bremsungen. Diese gewölbten Unterlegscheiben gehören außen auf den Bremssattel, unter den Schraubenkopf.






Diese Kröten hätte ich noch schlucken können. Aber jetzt komme ich zu dem Grund, warum ich das Rad nicht mehr habe. Die Vorgeschichte ist, kleiner Fahrer soll kurze Kurbeln fahren. Der Rahmen eignet sich gut für kurze Kurbeln mit der ungewöhnlich starken Tretlagerabsenkung von 50 mm. Die Standardkurbellänge von 175 mm würde ich da schon nicht mehr fahren. Da bekommen die Pedale im Gelände zu oft Bodenkontakt. Also habe ich 30 Euro Aufpreis für 170 mm Kurbeln bezahlt. Geliefert wurden dann SRAM X5 Kurbeln statt der angebotenen S1000. Die X5 sind in der SRAM Hierarchie minderwertiger und schwerer. Die Schaltperformance war absolut nicht fahrtauglich. Beim Schalten vom mittleren auf das große Kettenblatt ist die Kette oft entweder gar nicht auf das große Kettenblatt gegangen, oder gleich außen heruntergefallen. Ich habe viel eingestellt und probiert, aber keine Einstellung gefunden, wo es richtig schaltet. Obwohl ich die Werkseinstellung etwas verbessern konnte. Ich tippe mal es lag an den Steighilfen des Kettenblatts, die nichts taugen oder nicht mit der KMC Kette harmonieren. Es würde wahrscheinlich auch helfen, wenn der Umwerferkäfig schmaler wäre.

Ich habe das reklamiert. Man wollte mir nicht so richtig glauben, aber es sah erst so aus, als ob man eine Lösung finden wollte. Dann hörten die Emails auf, ein angekündigter Anruf von Poison blieb aus, und dort ging auch keiner ans Telefon. Ich habe dann schriftlich eine Frist zur Nachbesserung gesetzt. Keine Reaktion. Dann bin ich schriftlich vom Vertrag zurückgetreten. Auf Nachfrage per Email teilte man mir mit, dass die Schreiben nicht vorliegen. Schließlich wurde die Abholung des Rades veranlasst und angekündigt, den Mangel nachzubessern. Ich habe immer wieder versucht zu erklären, dass die Frist für Nachbesserung abgelaufen ist und ich Anspruch auf Erstattung des Kaufpreises habe. Davon wollte man nichts wissen. Ich kam mir vor wie im Kindergarten. Dann wurde nur ein Teil des Kaufpreises erstattet, mit Hinweis auf Kratzer an der Kurbel und weitere, nicht näher bezeichnete Kratzer und Gebrauchsspuren. Geht's noch? Die Kratzer an der Kurbel kommen von der Kette, die außen heruntergefallen ist. Das ist doch nicht meine Schuld. Die Gebrauchsspuren sind alle durch bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch entstanden und berechtigen nicht, die Erstattung zu kürzen. Die Rechtslage ist eindeutig. Nur Poison stört das nicht. Der bisherige Schlusssatz, vermutlich von Herrn Theisen: "Gerne können wir uns gerichtlich auseinandersetzen." Der hat wohl keine anderen Hobbies.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juni 2014)

Zusatz am Rande: An eine Shimano Bremse mit entsprechendem Adapter gehören KEINE solche Scheiben! Die da verbauten Scheiben gehören zu einer Avid-Bremse! Da war ein Monteur mit Null Ahnung dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (22. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Zusatz am Rande: An eine Shimano Bremse mit entsprechendem Adapter gehören KEINE solche Scheiben! Die da verbauten Scheiben gehören zu einer Avid-Bremse! Da war ein Monteur mit Null Ahnung dran...


Autsch....Dumm nur dass das Shimano Scheiben sind....steht sogar drauf! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juni 2014)

dib schrieb:


> Autsch....Dumm nur dass das Shimano Scheiben sind....steht sogar drauf!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


Echt jetzt? Ich habe vor kurzen eine original verpackte SLX und original Shimano-Adapter verbaut. Und in keiner der Packungen lagen solche konvex/konkaven Scheiben drin. Daher konnte ich mir schlecht vorstellen dass die von Shimano sein sollen. Ich kenne die nur von Avid.


----------



## brainsail (22. Juni 2014)

Die Scheiben sind vom Adapter. Sind genau solche wie bei Avid.


----------



## dib (22. Juni 2014)

Ach Du meintest die Scheiben am Adapter! 
Ok, mein Fehler! Die Bremse ist tatsächlich völlig falsch montiert!


----------



## derschuh (26. Juni 2014)

Langsam aber sicher bin ich mir letzteres keineswegs mehr, wenn es um den Kauf eines neuen MTB's geht. Nachdem Canyon ( als Versender) und alle anderen Händler-Bikes aufgrund ihres üppigen Rahmendekors ausgeschieden sind, die in meinen Augen immer noch kultigen (Nostalgie) GT-Bikes vom Gewicht eher einem Panzer gleichen, blieben in der engeren Auswahl eigentlich nur noch Poison und Transalp. Wass mich irritiert ist bei Poison tatsächlich die nicht aktualisierte Website. Wenn ich sehe das die zuletzt ausgelieferten Bikes (aufgrund der Bilder hier im Forum) mit der Optik/Geometrie der auf der Website gezeigten Bilder nichts gemein hat, kann man schon stutzig werden. Irgendwie fehlt mir da das Gefühl der Leidenschaft für Ihr Produkt. Das wird mir nirgends vermittelt. Und die Verlegung der Bremsabel am Unterrohr und um das Tretlager, sieht man heute auch eher selten. Dabei finde ich die Optik/Geometrie des Bikes wirklich klasse. Tja, und bei Transalp tue ich mir gerade schwer, da ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen will. Zu Poison brauche ich ne Stunde Fahrtzeit, zu Transalp sind es bestimmt 6 Std. Vielleicht sollte ich die in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## RazzFazz3HT (27. Juni 2014)

derschuh schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher bin ich mir letzteres keineswegs mehr, wenn es um den Kauf eines neuen MTB's geht. Nachdem Canyon ( als Versender) und alle anderen Händler-Bikes aufgrund ihres üppigen Rahmendekors ausgeschieden sind, die in meinen Augen immer noch kultigen (Nostalgie) GT-Bikes vom Gewicht eher einem Panzer gleichen, blieben in der engeren Auswahl eigentlich nur noch Poison und Transalp. Wass mich irritiert ist bei Poison tatsächlich die nicht aktualisierte Website. Wenn ich sehe das die zuletzt ausgelieferten Bikes (aufgrund der Bilder hier im Forum) mit der Optik/Geometrie der auf der Website gezeigten Bilder nichts gemein hat, kann man schon stutzig werden. Irgendwie fehlt mir da das Gefühl der Leidenschaft für Ihr Produkt. Das wird mir nirgends vermittelt. Und die Verlegung der Bremsabel am Unterrohr und um das Tretlager, sieht man heute auch eher selten. Dabei finde ich die Optik/Geometrie des Bikes wirklich klasse. Tja, und bei Transalp tue ich mir gerade schwer, da ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen will. Zu Poison brauche ich ne Stunde Fahrtzeit, zu Transalp sind es bestimmt 6 Std. Vielleicht sollte ich die in Kauf nehmen...


..oder evtl erstmla bei Poison anrufen. Meine Fragen wurden am Telefon kompetent beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomadv (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

nach einiger Zeit habe ich mal wieder hier in den Thread geschaut. Die Sache mit den Bremsen kann ich fast nicht glauben. Es spricht dafür, dass Poison absolut nicht professionell arbeitet. Das darf doch eigentlich nicht passieren. Über den Service kann ich mich aber nicht beklagen. Ich habe die Avid Elixir 3 verbaut und bin nach 150 Kilometern auch nicht richtig zufrieden. Bei Bergabfahrten geben die Bremsen alle möglichen Geräusche von sich. Leichtes Quietschen, später auch ein sehr lautes, dumpfes "Quietschen". Die Montage scheint aber OK. Ich hoffe, dass die Scheiben passen. Ansonsten habe ich auch keine Ahnung, wie man die Geräusche beseitigen kann...

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (28. Juni 2014)

elixir 3 ist auch ne schrott bremse


----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. Juni 2014)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> elixir 3 ist auch ne schrott bremse


Gibt's für diese Aussage auch 'ne Begründung ?

Die _Elixir 3_ ist auf jeden Fall besser (weniger Handkraft) als die _Juicy 3_. Gegenüber der _Elixir 5_ kann ich aber nicht viel Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (28. Juni 2014)

avid ist einfach nicht mein fall, schleiffrei ?geräusche?andauerndes entlüften ? von elixir über juicy und zurück mag die teile garnicht


----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. Juni 2014)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> schleiffrei ?geräusche?andauerndes entlüften ?



Nichts davon bei meinen _Juicy 3_, _Elixir 3_ bzw. _Elixir 5_. Bei der Juicy 3 schleifen hin und wieder die Scheiben, aber das liegt daran, dass diese nicht mehr ganz gerade sind.
Was richtig nervt sind die Scheiben von _Formula_ mit Spider: Nach der kleinsten Abfahrt geben die Scheiben beim Abkühlen minutenlang Geräusche von sich (Ping, Knack, Kling, ...)  Das ist echt _Scheiße _


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (28. Juni 2014)

avid hat anscheinend auch riesenstreungen die einen sagen der totale müll die anderen verstehen das gar nicht,


----------



## storck-riesen (9. Juli 2014)

Poison Ethanol 24 Zoll:


----------



## gigabike_de (21. Juli 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Poison Ethanol 24 Zoll:



Das ist aber gelungen! Sieht richtig gut aus! Gruß Jörg


----------



## Jack22001 (21. August 2014)

So ist zwar kein Position MTB, aber auch fürs Gelände


----------



## RazzFazz3HT (21. August 2014)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> So ist zwar kein Position MTB, aber auch fürs Gelände



Ketzer! Steinigt ihn!

Neh im Ernst für ein einfaches Gelände mit Sicherheit ok.
Aber hast du da Trekking( Schwalbe Marathon) drauf?
Oder kann man das StollenProfil auf dem Bild nicht erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (21. August 2014)

Ja ich habe Schwalbe Marathon drauf. Langt locker auf der Waldautobahn und Strasse. Für den Rest gibts meine MTBs - nur die darf ich hier nicht posten sonst werd ich tatsächlich gesteinigt


----------



## AxelR (28. August 2014)

Dieses Poison Taxin ist zu haben. Bei drei Fahrrädern muß eines weichen.. Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (30. August 2014)

cool


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Oktober 2014)

Nichts außergwöhnliches, aber es macht Spaß.






Rahmen Poison Zyankali 20six (48 cm RAL 3000) und RS Reba aus Nickenich, Laufräder aus Schwäbisch Gmünd, der Rest aus´m Keller.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

ich frage mal hier ich habe für meinen sohn einen Tropan rahmen gekauft der dämpfer mußte ich wo anders kaufen weiß jemad von euch was für einbau Buchsen usw. ich brauche .

lg herbert


----------



## beyerKC (7. November 2014)

Schöne Guten morgen mal so ne frage habe mir einen curare auf gebaut und wollte mal wissen ob jemand die wippen schonmal getauscht hat gegen andere wegen anderen Dämpfer und Federweg
Mfg


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (9. November 2014)

was willste denn damit erreichen


----------



## beyerKC (9. November 2014)

Zurzeit hab ich ein 190 er drin und ich finde das das tretlager ziemlich hoch ist 37cm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## herbert2010 (9. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beyerKC (9. November 2014)

Sehr geil 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (9. November 2014)

tja du kannst nen kürzeren rein machen aber das klaut auch federweg,andere wippen zb von kona bekommt man bestimmt passend gefräst ob der aufwand lohnt ?? curare ist halt oldschool wo 37cm noch ok wahren


----------



## Lazybiken (11. November 2014)

Poison Tropan,
Neu!


----------



## trauntaler (12. November 2014)

beyerKC schrieb:


> Schöne Guten morgen mal so ne frage habe mir einen curare auf gebaut und wollte mal wissen ob jemand die wippen schonmal getauscht hat gegen andere wegen anderen Dämpfer und Federweg
> Mfg



Von anderen Wippen habe ich bisher nur gehört, gesehen habe ich noch keine. Welches Einsatzgebiet hat dein Bike? Der "Umbau" der Dämpferaufnahme hat sich bewährt, nachzulesen auf Seite 38 oder so. Ich würde aber trotzdem keinen 200mm langen Dämpfer fahren. Einen mit 57mm Hub schon zweimal nicht, das gibt die Konstruktion mit der umgebauten Dämpferaufnahme nicht her. So abgesenkt mit 190mm Dämpfer ist das Curare ein nettes Enduro, ich fahr damit auch ein mal im Jahr im Bikepark.

Grüße aus dem Chiemgau!
Stefan


----------



## beyerKC (13. November 2014)

Ok fahre zurzeit einen 190er 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (17. November 2014)

@ Lazybiken:- wie fährt sich das Tropan und wie viel Reifenfreiheit bietet der Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazybiken (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Doc,
Ich bin noch keinen Meter gefahren somit kann ich keine Aussage machen.
Ich habe mir den Hans Dampf aufgezogen in 2,35 würde aber auch ein 2.4 gehen.
Die Felge ist natürlich auch maßgebend.
Gruß......


----------



## 2009-Freitag (3. Februar 2015)

Ist wie man sieht noch im aufbau


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (4. Februar 2015)

das wird aber geil


----------



## Schwarzwälder (8. Februar 2015)

Nicht zum MTB gedacht, sondern für meinen täglichen Arbeitsweg.









Gruß Stefan


----------



## RazzFazz3HT (8. Februar 2015)

Schwarzwälder schrieb:


> Nicht zum MTB gedacht, sondern für meinen täglichen Arbeitsweg.


Cooles Bike, für Fahrten zur Arbeit wäre es mir aber zu Schade.
Da ist denke ich der Klaufaktor zu hoch...


----------



## Schwarzwälder (8. Februar 2015)

Auf der Arbeit steht es auf dem Werksgelände, im Sichtweite aus meinem Fenster.
Bei Täglich einer Stunde auf dem Rad, kann man sich doch auch mal was können. 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Februar 2015)

Schwarzwälder schrieb:


> Nicht zum MTB gedacht, sondern für meinen täglichen Arbeitsweg.


Sehr schön. Nur die Seatpost wäre mit ein wenig zu viel weiß.

Mein Poison Morphin folgt aber dem gleichen Farbschema:




(allerdings auch nur mit Alfine 8)

VG Michael


----------



## Schwarzwälder (10. Februar 2015)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Nur die Seatpost wäre mit ein wenig zu viel weiß.
> 
> Mein Poison Morphin folgt aber dem gleichen Farbschema:
> 
> ...


 Ne wenn dann recht!
Die Spacer, Aheadkappe, Klingel, Sattelklemme kommen auch noch in Rot eloxiert ran.
Die Felgen hab ich leider nicht in Weiß bekommen. 
Nabenschaltung weil ich umbedingt eine Zahnriemen wollte. Eine Alfine (auch die 11er) recht leider nicht wenn ich mal mal zu den Schwiegereltern fahre (Oppenauer Steige auf 8 km 800hm, bis zu 18%.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Februar 2015)

Schwarzwälder schrieb:


> [...] Eine Alfine (auch die 11er) recht leider nicht wenn ich mal mal zu den Schwiegereltern fahre (Oppenauer Steige auf 8 km 800hm, bis zu 18%.


Die Alfine 11 bringt auch nix gegenüber der 8er. Die hat nämlich nur 3 "schnellere" Gänge, was einem am Berg überhaupt nix bringt. Ich habe bei mir die leichteste zulässige Übersetzung (40/21) gekettet und das ist am Berg mit 2 vollen Gepäcktaschen am Limit. mehr als 8-10% śollte man mit Rücksicht auf die Knie nicht fahren.

VG Michael


----------



## 2009-Freitag (19. März 2015)

Soo... der Aufbau ist vorerst abgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (19. März 2015)

maximum rausgeholt würde ich sagen ,geil


----------



## herbert2010 (19. März 2015)

Die Bremsleitung vorne soltest noch auf der Innenseite der Gabel verlegen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. März 2015)

Japp, die gehört definitiv nach innen.


----------



## 2009-Freitag (21. März 2015)

Die Leitung ist jetzt innen. Ich werde noch eine weiße Sattelstütze ordern. Gewicht liegt z.Z. bei 15,1kg


----------



## Deleted 305387 (26. März 2015)

xbishopx schrieb:


> hallo,
> leider ausversehen im falschen forum gepostet,nun hier.
> ich hab mir von poison das zyankali xn bestellt und warte schon heiß darauf.
> nun wollte ich eure poison bikes sehen!
> also zeigt her!!!!


----------



## 2009-Freitag (29. März 2015)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> maximum rausgeholt würde ich sagen ,geil



Optisch ja, technisch noch nicht ganz. Eine KindShock Lev Sattelstütze und e*13 TRS+ Kettenführung finden ihren Platz am Bike. Zusätzlich wird die Sattelklemme gegen eine weiße getauscht. Das Gewicht liegt dann bei ca. 15,55 kg, was eigentlich noch vertretbar ist.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (6. April 2015)

naja trendpuddys würden sagen geht ja gar nicht so ein fettes rad über 12kg kann man unmöglich fahren, aber deshalb sind es trendpussys ,mein hardtail mit ssp und hardcore ausstattung wiegt auch 15kg und dafür geht auch nix kaputt


----------



## 2009-Freitag (6. April 2015)

Und wenn man fleißig seinen spinat aufisst, lässt sich das Rad sogar recht gut bergauf fahren.


----------



## 2009-Freitag (1. Mai 2015)

update:

in Natura mit der Lev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. Mai 2015)

unfahrbar das teil ,tretlager bestimmt 360mm ,zug der stütze zu lang, und dann 26 zoll baa,
achso wir sind ja hier bei denn poison fahrern und nicht bei denn hypster spacken also


----------



## 2009-Freitag (1. Mai 2015)

Das sagst du doch nur aus Sympathie zu Poison... 

Der Zug der Stütze passt, sieht aus der Perspektive evtl. etwas länger aus. Weniger hättes aber nicht sein dürfen.... bekäme ein Hippster als Antwort... Die Investition hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Lässt sich auf jeden Fall gut fahren. Bin mal gespannt, inwieweit es mit dem MSB X-Trail in St. Andreasberg zurecht kommt.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. Mai 2015)

habe gerade übrigens auch wieder ein poison taxin hardtail komme da nicht von weg


----------



## 2009-Freitag (1. Mai 2015)

Ist ja auch unschlagbar.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. Mai 2015)

und diverse umf welche ebenfalls fürs geld richtig was bieten schade das poison nix mehr im gravity bereich macht


----------



## Jekyll1000 (2. Mai 2015)

Ist hier eigentlich jemand, der das Poison E605 29" fährt ? Das Teil interessiert mich, nur würde ich gerne Wissen, wie es sich in der Praxis schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergZwergin (31. Mai 2015)




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (31. Mai 2015)

schick


----------



## 2009-Freitag (31. Mai 2015)

Sieht gut aus.
Welches Modell ist das?


----------



## BergZwergin (31. Mai 2015)

das Morphium 2011, in kleiner Rahmengröße, da ich selber nur 1,54 groß bin. Ich will es aktuell verkaufen weil ich unterdessen mein Hardtail lieber fahre. Aber ja, is schick und ich bin auch ein wenig stolz (mein erster Selberbau).


----------



## 2009-Freitag (31. Mai 2015)

Das Curare mal im Einsatz 
MSB X-Trail vom Samstag



 

 

Fahrtechnikkurs Trail-Basic 
Für den Anfang in diesem Sport genau das richtige


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. Juni 2015)

top


----------



## alloverbikes (6. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen.  Kennt jemand die genaue Bezeichnung und den Jahrgang des Rahmens?  Grüße!


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (18. September 2015)

Mmmmh...schwierig, es erinnert mich an Hot Chili X-Rage. Das von dir abgebildete Bike ist eigentlich ein POISON (da bist damit hier richtig). Ich vermute mal Jahrgang 2003 oder 2004. Keine Ahnung was deine Recherchen ergeben.
Grüße!


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## 2009-Freitag (13. Februar 2016)

An die verbliebenen Curare Fahrer:
Ich werde mein Curare gegen ein Tyee ersetzen, wodurch der RS Monarch+ DebonAir zu verkaufen wäre. Wenn jmd. Interesse hat gern mehr via PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (19. März 2016)

*Poison E605 29"*






(klick mich)


----------



## RSO (1. April 2016)

*Poison Zyankali 29"* mit Rohloff gekauft im Januar 2016
Kaufabwicklung und Beratung durch Herrn Theisen sehr gut. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.

Raimund


----------



## Stevemckream (2. Mai 2016)

*Poison Epo DH II 2012*


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (28. Mai 2016)

Krasser kirmesbaum aber cool .mag das


----------



## Stevemckream (30. Mai 2016)

Jou, vielen Dank 

Fährt hier niemand den gleichen Rahmen? 
Find den eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## golfman16v (3. Juni 2016)

Hier mal mein Poison Curare. Für den Preis kann ich nix sagen. Fährt sich sehr gut.


----------



## DirkZett (8. Juni 2016)

Pinion Furan Sport Basic in mattschwarz und Gates Riemen


----------



## Schrommski (9. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Borchen (13. Juni 2016)

Curare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (14. Juni 2016)

DirkZett schrieb:


> Pinion Furan Sport Basic in mattschwarz und Gates Riemen


Sind bei Deinem Furan die Schweißnähte um das Gusset, welches das Getriebe hält, auch so fies ausgeführt wie auf den Bildern der Poison Webseite ?
Ich persönlich finde, dass man das einem Rad für fast 3.000.- € schon handwerklich eleganter machen könnte.


----------



## DirkZett (14. Juni 2016)

Jupp... die sehen genauso aus... hebt mich nun wiederum nicht an... rechne das Pinion Getriebe mal raus, dann ist das Rad nicht so teuer... ich habe letztens eins bei den Kleinanzeigen gefunden, gebraucht für 1.300,-... neu bekommt man es ja nirgends... ich lade mal 2 Bilder in meine Galerie... habe leider noch nicht heraus bekommen wie ich ein Bild direkt hier rein bekomme...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (14. Juni 2016)

Rechts in der Galerie "Teilen und einbetten". Da ist der Code, den Du im Editor eingeben musst.

In matt schwarz sind die Schweißnähte nicht ganz so auffällig. Der Ansatz der Kettenstreben an das Gusset ist aber echt häßlich


----------



## DirkZett (14. Juni 2016)

Da werde ich beim nächsten mal probieren mit dem code.


----------



## RazzFazz3HT (14. Juni 2016)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> In matt schwarz sind die Schweißnähte nicht ganz so auffällig. Der Ansatz der Kettenstreben an das Gusset ist aber echt häßlich


Na lieber fette Schweißnähte als weggeschliffene, da hab ich so meine Bedenken.


----------



## Borchen (2. Juli 2016)

Endlich auch nen passenden Dämpfer bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkZett (14. Juli 2016)

mein neues Citybike von Poison

Atropin mit Alfine und Gates... Leider kann ich auf Grund einer Handverletzung im moment nicht fahren...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (29. Juli 2016)

das is ne coole kombi


----------



## robertg202 (29. August 2016)

Mein neues Zugfahrzeug für die Zwillinge im Chariot. Einen Alu-Rahmen habe ich schon geschrottet, daher musste was Stabiles für Stadt und Forstautobahn her. Sattelstütze und Sattel werden noch getauscht (Thomson+Ergon) und Kotflügel sind gegen Steckkotflügel getauscht worden, da die fixen dann doch zu sehr gewackelt haben. Geht super genial. Vorne und hinten Steckachse, 180mm Kurbel, Saint Bremse (hatte ich noch zu Hause), etc... - Saustabil und gewaltiger Antritt. Durch 468mm Gabel auch super wendig


----------



## tobby88 (1. Oktober 2016)

DirkZett schrieb:


> mein neues Citybike von Poison
> 
> Atropin mit Alfine und Gates... Leider kann ich auf Grund einer Handverletzung im moment nicht fahren...


Hi

Konntest du inzwischen mehr mit dem Rad fahren? Bin am überlegen, mir mit dem Atropin-Rahmen mein selbst zusammengestelltes Rad aufzubauen. Und der Atropin klingt super dafür. Was hältst du von dem Rahmen? Mir kommt er nämlich fast etwas günstig vor. Nicht, dass mich stört, weniger Geld auszugeben aber ich will kein Aldi-Rad 
Ich würde mein Atroipin dann also als Alltagsrad benutzen. Hauptsächlich für kurze und mittlere Strecken in flottem Tempo quer durch die Stadt und auch mal für den Transport kleinerer Einkäufe auf einem Gepäckträger, maximal 'ne Getränkekiste. Im "urbanen Djungel" ist dann aber auch mal die eine oder andere (kurze) Treppe mit wenigen Stufen dabei. Gelegentlich aber auch mal auf der Waldautobahn oder Feldwegen auf Tagetouren. Ist der Atropin in deinen Augen dafür geeignet?


----------



## DirkZett (2. Oktober 2016)

Oje soviel Fragen ich habe es mir hauptsächlich als Stadtrad geholt um es mal anschließen zu können wenn ich unterwegs bin. Da ist mir das Furan dann doch zu schade. Meine Einkäufe mache ich mit dem Rad, packe aber alles in den Rucksack. Ob so ein Träger eine Kiste Bier aus hält? Kein Plan. Waldwege mit der von mir gewählten Bereifung sind eine Qual. Dafür habe ich nun wieder das Furan. Es ließ sich aber einmal nicht vermeiden. Mit passender Cross Bereifung geht das sicherlich. Treppen Tage ich mein Rad grundsätzlich runter. Also alles in allen bin ich keine große Hilfe, außer dass das Rad jetzt knapp 1.000 km weg hat und diese problemlos absolvierte.

Dirk


----------



## tobby88 (2. Oktober 2016)

Danke schon mal  Mir ging es eher darum "abzuchecken", ob du immer noch damit zufrieden bist oder eher das Gefühl hat, ein Aldi-Rad zu fahren, so dass du nächstes Mal was anderes nehmen würdest. Aber klingt für mich so, als wenn man den Rahmen durchaus gebrauchen kann  Dann muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, ob ich ihn mit Dekor nehme oder auch so nackt wie du, schwarz hatte ich auch eh vor und so ganz ohne Dekor hat auch was...


----------



## DirkZett (2. Oktober 2016)

Also ich würde es wieder kaufen auch wenn ich mein Pinion Rad lieber fahre, für das City Bike ist es aber perfekt... Ich finde das matte  Schwarz auch total Spitze... Viel Spaß mir den Aufbau deines Rades... Bin auf Bilder gespannt...


----------



## tobby88 (2. Oktober 2016)

Ach stimmt, das ist schwarz matt... Eigentlich mag ich matt nicht so gerne und hätte schwarz glänzend genommen. Oh ich sollte mir das nochmal überlegen, wenn ich dein Rad so sehe 

Bilder folgen natürlich, sobald es was vorzeigbares sieht. Auch wenn ich auf Optik sehr wenig wert lege, denke ich, dass das am Ende ein ganz schickes Ding wird. Das Projekt ist aber auf längere Zeit ausgelegt. Ich glaube nicht, dass es vor Jahresende irgendwas vorzeigbares gibt und dass ich vor Frühling nächstes Jahr da wirklich mit fahre  Dafür muss ich noch zu viel lernen, ausprobieren, basteln, usw. Und vor allen Dingen: Geld sparen


----------



## Jekyll1000 (2. Oktober 2016)

*Matt* kommt bei schwarz gut  Da fallen kl. Macken oder Schrammen, die das Rad irgendwann auf jeden Fall bekommt, nicht so auf.
Poison kann man auf jeden Fall empfehlen, auch wenn bei dem kl. Laden nicht immer alles "rund" läuft. Das E605 ist inzw. mein 6. Rad von Poison und ich werde mir in 2 - 3 Jahren wohl dort das Phenol Pinion mit C1.12 und Gates holen, wenn ich mein Morphin Xn ablöse.


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Oktober 2016)

Ach dann darf ich hier ja auch noch mein Alltagsrad mal zeigen. 



 


 


 
Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. November 2016)

Chic ! Ein Chromat mit Stahlrahmen und 1-fach Antrieb  Habe ich auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst. Dann aber mit Shimano XT 1x11 (11-46), Beleuchtung, Schutzblechen, Kettenschutz + Gepäckträger.
Die Farbe ist das weinrot - RAL3005 ?


----------



## Stevemckream (3. November 2016)

Das erste Bike, an dem mir die classic Tyres gefallen. Alles wirkt stimmig 

Pedale würde ich Richtung Silber gehen, da die Kurbel schon schwarz ist.


----------



## gpzmandel (3. November 2016)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Chic ! Ein Chromat mit Stahlrahmen und 1-fach Antrieb  Habe ich auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst. Dann aber mit Shimano XT 1x11 (11-46), Beleuchtung, Schutzblechen, Kettenschutz + Gepäckträger.
> Die Farbe ist das weinrot - RAL3005 ?


Ja die Farbe ist Weinrot. In Natura sieht echt Hammer aus. 
Die
Gruß Maik


----------



## tobby88 (17. November 2016)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> *Matt* kommt bei schwarz gut





tobby88 schrieb:


> Bilder folgen natürlich, sobald es was vorzeigbares sieht.


Naja, ob das nun schon vorzeigbar ist, ist die Frage - trotzdem hier schon mal ein Bild  Poison Atropin in 56cm Rahmenhöhe. Tiefschwarz (RAL9005), matt, keine Dekore oder ähnliches, aber ein Namensschriftzug in (gelb-)grün (RAL6018).



Wirkt bisher alles super verarbeitet. Ging auch extrem schnell - 14 Tage waren angegeben, 3 Tage hat es gedauert bis zum Versand, am 4. Tag war der Rahmen hier. Schade nur: Ich hatte damit gerechnet, dass der Steuersatz gleich eingepresst wird, wenn man ihn im Rahmenkonfigurator schon auswählt. Leider kam er lose beiliegend an. Das ist schade und vielleicht auch ein kleines Missverständnis, aber ok, da kann man denke ich drüber hinweg sehen


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. November 2016)

tobby88 schrieb:


> Schade nur: Ich hatte damit gerechnet, dass der Steuersatz gleich eingepresst wird, wenn man ihn im Rahmenkonfigurator schon auswählt. Leider kam er lose beiliegend an.


Das ist bei Poison "normal". Ich habe schon 2 Rahmen inkl. Steuersatz dort gekauft und beide Male musste ich ihn selbst einbauen.


----------



## RazzFazz3HT (19. November 2016)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Das ist bei Poison "normal". Ich habe schon 2 Rahmen inkl. Steuersatz dort gekauft und beide Male musste ich ihn selbst einbauen.


Ist den bei Poison das Tretlager vogeschnitten, damit man die Lagerschalen direkt einschrauben kann?


----------



## gpzmandel (19. November 2016)

RazzFazz3HT schrieb:


> Ist den bei Poison das Tretlager vogeschnitten, damit man die Lagerschalen direkt einschrauben kann?


Ja


----------



## Jekyll1000 (14. Dezember 2016)

robertg202 schrieb:


> [...]. Durch 468mm Gabel auch super wendig



Hi !
Was hast Du denn für eine Gabel verbaut ? Habe mir nämlich jetzt auch noch einen zweiten E605er Rahmen aus dem Sonderangebot (ohne Dekor, sw. glänzend gepulvert, gegen Aufpreis 2017er Modell mit Aufnahmen für Schutzblech + Gepäckträger) inkl. 12% Weihnachtsrabatt geholt. Soll meiner neuer Tourer werden und das Morphin Xn 26" beerben.
VG M.


----------



## Nimewo (29. Januar 2017)

Mein Cyanit. 2016 neu aufgebaut. Macht Spaß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimewo (29. Januar 2017)

...und das Mescalin für's Gelände ! Januar 2017 aufgebaut.


----------



## tobby88 (21. Februar 2017)

Es fährt  Poison Atropin 28 Man



Siehe auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-neues-trekkingbike.833275/


----------



## Jekyll1000 (12. März 2017)

*Poison E605 29" Tourer (derzeit noch "No-Suspension" MTB) *






RH 48 
Rahmen: Stahl Tange Double Butted 
Gabel: Salsa CroMoto Grande 29er 
Gruppe: SRAM NX 1x11 (11-42) m. Mighty Kurbel 36Z 
Bremsen: Avid BB7 Road m. Shimano 180/160mm Disks 
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial 7 
LRS: Shimano Alfine/Deore + 2.0 Spokes + Concept Rims 
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25 EVO (vorübergehend) 
Schläuche: Schwalbe 19A (vorübergehend) 
Vorbau + Lenker: Ritchey Classic Silver 
Seatpost: Procraft 
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Custom (vorübergehend) 
Pedale: PD-M 324 
Pitlock Diebstahlsicherung 
Griffe: Ergon GP1 Kork 
Für die Nutzung als Tourer fehlen noch SKS Schutzbleche, Schwalbe Marathon Almotion Tubeless, Licht, Gepäckträger, Kettenschutz und Ständer.


----------



## ML_Outlaw (27. März 2017)

Poison Cyanit Gravel Flat 61cm Stahl
SRam Apex 1
Magura MT5
Mavic XM319
Novatec Naben
RAL 7016 Anthrazitgrau
Conti Contact Extra Light 37-622

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/420035


----------



## Jekyll1000 (7. Mai 2017)

Einen Schritt weiter:





(klick)

Fehlen noch der Kettenschutz und der Scheinwerfer.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (4. Juni 2017)

Fertig:




(klick)

Mit dem Schutzblech-Halter vo. bin ich noch nicht ganz glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML_Outlaw (5. Juni 2017)

Welche Schutzbleche sind das ?
Sonst tolles Rad !

Könnten eine Alternative zu meinen Velo 47 von SKS sein.
Passen zwar aber etwas wuchtig


----------



## Jekyll1000 (5. Juni 2017)

ML_Outlaw schrieb:


> Welche Schutzbleche sind das ?


Das sind _SKS Bluemels 65_ mit demontierter mittlerer Halterung am VR. Die mitgelieferten Streben passen nämlich nicht bei Rädern mit 29" und 2.25" Reifen, weil diese zu kurz sind  Da haben die bei SKS wohl nicht mitgedacht.


----------



## ML_Outlaw (5. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Info
Ich brauche die Streben vorne mittig an der Gabel zu montieren, weil unten  an den Ösen die Streben nicht am Bremssattel vorbei geht.
Schau mit die Bluemels mal an


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Juni 2017)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> *Poison E605 29" Tourer (derzeit noch "No-Suspension" MTB) ..*
> ...



Hallo Jekyll1000,
hast du den Rahmen gewogen? Würde mich interessieren, inwieweit die Poison Angaben (2800g "roh" in Gr. in M48) mit der Realität übereinstimmen. Erscheint mir doch etwas viel.
Grüße
basti321


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. Juni 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> hast du den Rahmen gewogen?



Ja. Beide Ergebnisse findest Du hier: https://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-3/hardtail?manufacturer=239

VG M.


----------



## DirkZett (26. Juni 2017)

Ich habe glaube dass Rad nun fertig. Basis Poison Furan 29" mit dem  18- er Pinion. Die starre Gabel musste einer German Answer Flame Carbon weichen, die SLX Bremse nach zwei Totalausfällen der Magura MT5, Pedale kommen von Shimano und der Sattel von SQLab.


----------



## krysheri (12. Februar 2018)

Poison Bikes Alu Rahmen Chaka Hoku 26" schwarz matt ohne Dekor 54cm. Rahmen kam plangefräst Steuer, Tretlageraufnahme, Bremseaufnahme. Für das Geld !


----------



## GeminiRider (21. Juni 2020)

mein Poison EPO ... hab ich mir im November 2004 gekauft ... letztes Jahr (ja 2019) hab ich die Lager vom Hinterbau erneuert, Kette mit Kassette erneuert, das Tretlager (eigentlich wollte ich hier das Kettenblatt erneuern - aber ich hab kein passendes gefunden - BMX-Kurbel!!) und den Hinterreifen, die Gabel und den Dämpfer hab ich einer Wartung unterzogen. 

meine Güte, jetzt hab ich das Bike schon seit fast 16 Jahren, und das Ding läuft immer noch, trotz etliche male Bikeparks, vielen Touren (ja, auch Touren hab ich mit diesem Bike gemacht), Diebstahl (da Fahrrad wurde mit mal geklaut, aber die Diebe haben es wieder zurückgebracht!!).


----------



## LarsLangfinger (22. Juli 2020)

GeminiRider schrieb:


> da Fahrrad wurde mit mal geklaut, aber die Diebe haben es wieder zurückgebracht.


----------



## Waits (11. November 2020)

EDIT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orikson (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab mir das 2021er Zyankali mit 29" Rädern geholt, um damit meinen täglichen Arbeitsweg zu fahren. Kam gestern ganz frisch an und sieht soweit wirklich gut aus und ist auch angenehm leicht. Als Farbe lies sich sogar Aluminium blank nur mit Klarlack machen


----------



## Orikson (22. Februar 2021)




----------



## DirkZett (27. Februar 2021)

Bin auch gerade dabei mir ein Poison Zyankali aufzubauen. Am Montag kommt der Rahmen. Etwas später die (hoffentlich) passende Carbongabel. Angetrieben wird es von einer Alfine 11 Gang. Den Vortrieb bremsen werden MT8 Pro. Die Kraft übertragen durch einen Gates Riemen. Garniert das alles mit ein paar Newmen Teilen. Ach ja... Felgen Rita Andra 40 mit Maxxis Urban Torch.


----------



## DirkZett (1. März 2021)

Der Rahmen ist da 😎


----------



## DirkZett (6. März 2021)

So ein Puzzleteil fehlt noch... dann kann es endlich los gehen...


----------



## DirkZett (11. März 2021)

Könnte gerade ein wenig im Quadrat kotzen. Heute kam die Gabel und leider ist sie nicht so paßgenau wie beschrieben. Kennt jemand von euch eine Gabel, gern aus Carbon wo der Gabelkonus 62mm hat und es somit bündig wird wie bei Orikson´s Rad.


----------



## Orikson (11. März 2021)

DirkZett schrieb:


> Könnte gerade ein wenig im Quadrat kotzen. Heute kam die Gabel und leider ist sie nicht so paßgenau wie beschrieben. Kennt jemand von euch eine Gabel, gern aus Carbon wo der Gabelkonus 62mm hat und es somit bündig wird wie bei Orikson´s Rad.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1225629


Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, welche Alu-Gabel das bei mir ist. Das war das Modell das direkt von Poison mitkam. Die Carbon Gabel, welche man bei Poison auswählen kann ist glaub ich eine von Niner, genaues Modell weiß ich aber auch nicht...


----------



## DirkZett (12. März 2021)

Danke für die Info. Die Niner Gabel gibt es nicht mehr, dafür kam der Ersatz, der nicht wirklich passt. Werde dann wohl auf das Aluteil schwenken. Hoffentlich ist das Bald dann dasselbe, oder ich lasse sie besser gleich in Schwarz matt machen. 

@Orikson 
hat die Gabel eine 15mm Steckachse? Hat deine Scheibe vorn 180mm? Braucht es da einen Adapter?


----------



## Orikson (19. März 2021)

DirkZett schrieb:


> hat die Gabel eine 15mm Steckachse? Hat deine Scheibe vorn 180mm? Braucht es da einen Adapter?


Die Gabel hat eine Steckachse, und es müssten auch 15 mm sein. Hab ich jedoch nicht explizit drauf geachtet oder gemessen. Ich hab allerdings nur 160er Scheiben drauf, für 180 wirst du einen Adapter brauchen. Alternativ einfach mal bei Poison anrufen und fragen, ob die die Bremssattel-Aufnahme ändern können, soweit sie die Gabeln nicht fertig kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkZett (30. März 2021)

Habe fertscht... endlich..


----------



## DirkZett (9. September 2021)

@Orikson 

Wir fahren ja annähernd dasselbe Rad, zumindest den Rahmen und Gabel betreffend. Ich habe ein “Problem“ beim Bremsen mit der Gabel. Und zwar schwingt sie vor und zurück. Das ist gut auf der Höhe der Achse zu beobachten. Kannst du bitte mal hart vorn bremsen und schauen ob deine Gabel auch flattert. Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist die Gabel unterdimensioniert, oder liegt es an der Bremse. Das Lagerspiel am Steuersatz kann ich ausschließen.  

Danke vorab.


Dirk


----------



## Orikson (13. September 2021)

@DirkZett 

Welche Bremse hast du denn?

Das Problem habe ich tatsächlich nicht an meinem Poison und hatte ich auch noch nie an einem anderen Rad. Ich kenne das Problem aber von Bekannten, und es ist meistens ein Problem der Bremse. Tritt auch bei Federgabeln auf, bei einer Starrgabel spürt man den Effekt besonders deutlich.

Das Problem ist wohl dass die Bremse an gewissen Punkten der Bremsscheibe einen bessere Haftung hat und dort kurz stärker bremst, bevor die Haftung wieder nachlässt. Normalerweise sollte die Bremse über die ganze Bremsscheibe hinweg die gleiche Haftung haben, dann gibts auch kein Ruckeln. Hast du die Bremse denn eingebremmst und wenn ja richtig? Ein klassischer Fehler mit einer ganz neuen Bremse wäre ein kompletter und harter Stopp ausgehend von relativ viel Geschwindigkeit und warmer Bremse. An der Stelle, an welcher die Bremsbeläge dann an der Bremsscheibe zum stehen kommen, bildet sich manchmal ein "Materialstau", welcher z.B. das Ruckeln auslösen kann. Ich würde zu erst mal versuchen die Bremse über längere Zeit schleifen zu lassen, gerne auch kräftig aber nicht bis zum kompletten Stopp. Also mal einen langen Berg suchen oder während dem Treten bremsen. Evtl gibt sich dass dann wieder. Alternativ mal Bremsscheibe tauschen 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## RazzFazz3HT (13. September 2021)

Also ein ruppelnde Bremse kann schon dafür sorgen dass ne Gabel flattert,
aber die Erklärung mit dem Materialstau halt ich doch für Fragwürdig….
Eine Reinigung  der Bremsscheibe kann aber nicht schaden


----------



## DirkZett (14. September 2021)

@Orikson 

ich fahre die MT8 Pro mit der Magura MDR-C Scheibe. Habe übers WE mal die Beläge über Sandpapier gezogen und jetzt ist das Rubbeln definitv besser geworden. Kann ggfl. tatsächlich an der Paarung Beläge und Scheibe liegen. Ich überlege mir im Winter die BreakStuff Punch Disk zu holen. Die hat viel gleichmäßigere Löcher in der Scheibe und somit weniger „Kipppunkte“ für die Beläge. Na mal sehen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (14. Oktober 2022)

Mein E605 hat an der Front jetzt eine "Frischzellenkur" bekommen:




Manitou Markhor 100mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

